# Chris's Journal



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*SUMMARY OF TRAINING AND PICS ON PAGE 94!!!!!!!!! SAVES READING ALL THE DRIVEL!!*

Hello all,

After seeing some of the pics put up here I finally found the nerve to do it.

I have been using a simple M&F routine for the last 4 months ish. Unfortunately I only have on pic from before I started which I shall put up shortly.

I will be starting a new basic, but hopefully better routine on Monday which is all stripped down to compounds.

Thought I woould chuck a few pics up and start a journal so you could all help me a long a bit as I go, maybe a couple of moves that might improve things.

My measurements as they stand.

Height - 6ft 3ins

Weight - 16stone 10lbs to 17 stone

BF - 17.4% last reading, but that was 2 months ago, so maybe slightly lower

Neck - 17 inch

Bicep - 16 inch

Chest - 49 inch

Forearm - 12.5 inch

Waist - 37.5 inch

Hip - 38.5 inch

Thigh - 24.5 inch

Calf - 16.5 inch

Shoulder width - 18 inch

So basically I have reduced from 18 stone 8 lbs and 26% Bf to where I am now in around 5 months.

So please have a look at the pics, they aren't the best. I have no idea to pose, and I am stuck in a small cabin in the dark. I will try and get some good in the light ones up ASAP.

Also, due to a recent Veeting accident I also resemble a shaved Albino rat. At least I can see whats under it all though.

My current PB's are.

Squat - 110kg 5 x 5

Deadlift - 120kg 5 x 5 (although just pulled my hamstring today)

Flat Bench - 90kg 5 x 5

Bent over rows - 80kg 5 x 5

Bicep curls - 20kg 5 x 5

Overhead dumbell press - 26kg 5 x 5

Not sure what else to put.

Here's the pics, please don't laugh.


----------



## MartialArtMan (May 28, 2007)

Erm...wheres the pics???


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry Mr Artsman.

After a few technical "issues" here we go.

I had to try and resize, managed to get there in the end.

I'll put these 5 up now and try and get the other 5 on in a bit, not sure how long the connection will hold out for.

Cheers people


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Couple more.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Are you on a cruise ship?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I thought it was a caravan myself!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

But now I see a sofa I might have to agree.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Either way, nice solid base there.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for the comment.

Yeah, I work on cruise ships. Good life, good money, but crap gym.

But we have just taken control of an olympic bar today so woohoo. Hopefully the progress may continue.

P.S. My cabin is smaller than a caravan. A caravan would be a bloody luxury.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought I would stick a bit in a bout my diet, just to give an idea about what I am eating.

Unfortunately because I work away I have no control over what food is put in front of me on the menu, its all done buffet style and cooke en masse. The vegetables are normally overboiled and the general taste is shocking. So I try and do the best I can out of a bad situation really.

I also work shifts so the whole lot is a bit disjointed.

11.00 - Wake, Protein. Instant Whey

11.30 - Lunch. Today it was 2 grilled chicken breasts, Brown rice, brocolli

13:00 - Grilled Chicken Baguette

15.00 - Gammon Baguette

16.00 - Pre workout shake. One Stop

16.25 ish - Workout

18.00 - Post workout shake. One Stop

19.15. - Dinner. Grilled chicken or steak..Spinach, Mixed Veg.

20.00 - Bed

23.40 - wake up.

00.00 - Grilled chicken Baguette

02.00 - Gammon Baguette

04.00 - Instant Whey shake. Bed again.

After reading some of the diets on here, I realise this is not good.

The meals i can dop little about, but the inbetween snacks, I will be changing the night time shake to a Cassein based whey.

Any other ideas? Maybe ditch the baguette and just have the meat?


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

good base there mate, keep up it !


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck with your goals mate, as has been said you have a large frame to work with, lots of potental.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good to see you got around to getting your pics up, man. You have a good back, some decent shoulders and decent legs too. You have a good canvas there to start really getting what you want.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys. It took some oing getting them on.

Thanks Inggasson, unfortunately once I had posted them and looked at them I realised that I wasn;t in the same boat as you at all, sorry for the insult! At least they are there though.

Not much to report from today or tomorrow, my 2 days off. I did manage to do ab work today and 30 mins cardio. Mainly just to stretch my hamstring out after injuring it deadlifting.

At least if I did the Hammy deadlifting my technique must be right. I just overdid everything on leg day.

Looking forward to starting my new stripped down routine on Monday and seeing the results.

Funny you should mention goals. I think it is important to write down goals you have, then tick them off as you go.

A long term goal of mine from when I was like 14 was that I always wanted a six pack. I don;t think it is a bad one to still have. also, 5 months a go when I started working out properly my mate who is a personal trainer mentioned that if I got to 10% body fat it would look pretty good.

So there's 2 quick goals for now, time to start thinking about the ultimate goal though.

I had never before thought in a million years that I would have kept this up for 5 months. I have the kind of pick up and throw down mentality that doesn't lend itself to BB. However now I find myself absolutely addicted. So i think maybe it is time to rethink what I want to achieve now that it has become a lifestyle.

Before i just wanted to be beach fit, now i want more.

Anyways, enough boring, i will update after i start doing something.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Don't worry about the comparisons, man. LOL. That's what this sport is all about. You're doing well, and you know what you need to keep doing and/or tweak up. Keep at it, man.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here is the only pic I can find of myself that shows me before I started working out.

Although this is a couple of years before, I was the same size as this 5 months ago.

Weighed in at an unhealthy 18stone 8lbs. 26% BF.

I still can't see the change, but other people tell me its there.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest today, went well.

We finally received an olympic bar today. Simple things make me smile.

No decline bench though, so had another crack at dips, getting better and felt it alot more in my chest than arms. Did flat bench as well, which didn't hurt in the shoulders like it normally does, took a few tips off here again and I thnk I have managed to isolate my chest more.

*Incline Chest*

5 x 5 x 80kg. New PB, can push it more next time now we have the oly bar

*Flat bench*

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg *PB*

*Dips*

3 x 10 unweighted. More to just try and teach myself the form than a full blooded workout, Will add them in properly next week.

*Incline Fly*

5 x 5 x 22 *PB* Still use this as I like the stretch it gives you after.

*Tricep Pushdowns*

5 x 5 x 50kg *PB*

*Tricep bench dips*

3 x 10 with 40kg

Followed this up with 30 minutes on the cross trainer.

Good session, really felt it and pushed myself alot more. Also managed to isolate the chest alot more like I said, see how much it hurts tomorrow to see how effective it was.

Legs tomorrow!!!

How much cardio do you guys do when you are cutting and at what intensity?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Massive change mate well done!

If i was you and i am not lol so this is just a suggestion, i would diet down very lean and then rebuild size but keeping the nice 6 pack ext because this will not only look better it will also feel better.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done mate that's some awesome progress you should be proud:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys.

Con, thanks for reconfirming what I have always had in the back of my mind.

People keep asking whether I am bulking or cutting, and I have always harboured ideas of both but I think cutting down lean and then starting with a good canvas is the smartest idea. Anyway, legs are calling.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well legs today. Not a great session. Bit worried about the condition of my left hamstring after it went deadlifting on Friday. Could have gone heavier in the end but I think it was better to take it easy today and just stretch the old legs out then hit them properly next week. I have had injuries before where I have worked them to soon and not let them heal.

*Squats*

12 x Bar just to stretch things out a bit and see how my leg was

8 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 70kg about 30 or 40 kg off what I did last week, but not worth risking more.

*SLDL*

5 x 5 x 40kg

I have been suffering bad lower back pains when doing these before, so had a good long look at what I was doing. Found that I was not keeping my back straight and was bending at my waist instead of my hips. Just don't have the flexibility yet in my Hammy's to get this right. So dropped the weight and will concentrate on getting it right and getting the flexability in.

*Lunges*

5 x 10 x 26kg As high as the dumbells go. Still felt it though, will try Olympic bar next time

2 x 20 Crunches

2 x 20 Bicycle crunches

2 x 20 Reverse crunches

20 minutes on cross trainer.

Not a great session like I said, but I will have another crack at deadlifting on Friday and see how I hold out. Hopefully push it hard next week.

Looking forward to shoulders on thursday, a strong point of mine.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just out of interest... what's it like trying to train on the ship on rough water?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

workouts are lookin good mate.

Id also agree with con. after training at a higher bf percentage for a long time i decided to cut and must say i am much happier with my bf being lower. I am now bulking and ejoying it more than when my bf was higher so i was always thinking about what i was eating etc. i think it stoped me from putting size on to be honest because its always in the back of your mind.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi guys thanks for the advice and keep it coming!

dmcc, its kind of weird to be honest but I actually feel like it gives me a bit more out of my work outs then you would normally get at home. The overhead dumbell press is always a fun one, your stabilising muscles are going nuts. If it gets to bad though you have to go to the machines for safety.

The worst os the treadmill. I remember crossing the atlantic couple of months ago. I was running on the treadmill, the ship rolled and I couldn't stop, it was like running down a slope, as this happened my (then) sizeable gut lifted and dropped onto the emergency stop, I ended up over the top of the treadmill and nearly through a glass window.

Cheers Hilly, I am going with the cutting. I really should get the BF done again in the next few days. We have the electronic one on here which is very accurate. Figure out how much further I have to go.

Today was shoulder day

*Overhead dumbell press*

5 x 8 x 26kg Basically these are the heaviest dumbells we have, now we have an olympic bar I am going to switch to Military press next week so I can keep the numbers going up.

*Upright Row*

5 x 12 x 40kg crap, but I wasn't around the Olympic bar so I didn't have anymore weight at my disposal.

*Side Raises*

5 x 5 x 16kg PB Although looking at some of the discussions on here, and after advice I may drop these altogether, I just get a good feel from them though.

*Bent over fly's*

2 x 15 22kg I just use this as a stretch out at the end.

No cardio today as I have ran everyday for 2 weeks and thought I would have a day off.

Not really happy with todays session, poor planning lead to me being in the wrong gym with not enough weight at hand to push myself. Last week I puked, lips went blue and I nearly collapsed, felt great, so this week was a bit of a downer.

Back and Biceps tomorrow. see if I can get the hang of this deadlifting thing. Pulled my hamstring last week so will try a bit lighter this time.

Be safe guys and keep the advice coming!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, and the girlfriend has only gone and bought a bucket of maltesers and a bottle of vodka, stuck them in the cabin on the table with a note saying "lets see if you have learnt how to handle temptation fat boy." is there any bloody need!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

looks like your on your way bro....just keep doing what your doing...the experience,trial and error and adaptation will all fall in to place as you go!!!!

keep eating well and training hard...well done mate!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks alot mate, after starting this journal and reading other peoples I really feel like I am getting the most out of this place now. I also am starting to feel in myself that I am getting somewhere.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I know what you mean about training in rough weather it's a nightmare, I've had a few scares on the treadmill before:laugh:

The smaller the ship the worse it gets

Keep plugging away mate it's good that you want to puke after a workout, it sounds like you have bin bit by the bbing bug LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, today was back and bicep day. I went heavier than ever, and succesfully completed 5 x 5 deadlift without injury. Can start adding the plates on now. Just wasn't feeling it that much though, don't know why, I think it is one of the lads that trains with us is really battering my head in. He basically fits the description of every gym knuckle head that gets described on here. I feel sorry for him though as he has no mates and he isn't a bad person but jeez does **** me off.

*Deadlifts*

8 x 60kg warm up, trying to get the techique and also a bit wary after last weeks hammy problem

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg *PB* all PB's really seeing as this was the first time properly

*Bent over row*

8 x 40kg warm up

5 x 70kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 75kg

5 x 80kg *PB* Couldn't resist giving it a go, managed them, just

*Lat Pulldown*

8 x 40kg warm up

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg *PB*

*close grip row*

I have to modify this from a seated close grip cable row to lying flat backed on the lat pulldown machine. Feels the same though, and it has more weight

5 x 5 x 80kg *PB* Feels awesome this one.

*DB Shrugs*

2 x 20 x 26kg Do this standing.

*Dumbell Curl*

5 x 22kg

5 x 22kg

5 x 20kg

5 x 20kg

5 x 20kg Just can't get up to that 22 yet, also its amazing how much stronger my left arm is even though I am right handed.

*Hammer Curls*

5 x 22kg

5 x 22kg

3 x 22kg

5 x 20kg

5 x 20kg Again with the 22 kg!!!

*Concentration curls*

2 x 8 x 14kg Just a warm down really

Tried to cut back on the bicep stiff but find it hard as I like the feeling.

Have to dash for dinner now.

later


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well done mate good change so far keep it up


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well Sat and Sun are 2 days off for me so nothing exciting to report. Although I did buy a new house. Not exactly relevant although it did make my bank balance quite unhealthy and lighter.

Just a quick

20 crunches

20 reverse crunches

20 bicycle crunches

20 Double crunches

30 mins cardio.

Felt real good after.

Same again tomorrow me thinks. Maybe a little sunbathing as well.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha sounds like your bank account has lost more weight than you:whistling: :lol: :lol:

I know it's hard to have a complete day of rest but training your abs two days on the run will be no good for you mate, great enthusiasm tho:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well Sat and Sun are 2 days off for me so nothing exciting to report. *Although I did buy a new house.* Not exactly relevant although it did make my bank balance quite unhealthy and lighter.


In this market? Are you mad? I'm impressed you got a mortgage, the way things are...:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I paid cash mate. Of course when i say I, I mean Daddy did.

Stock markets doing nothing so i convinced him it was a better deal giving me the money as a mortgage through him and then I will pay him interest. There are some real deals out there at the moment, The house I just acquired had 40,000 knocked off it.

didn't train at all today Cardio or otherwise. Had to do an emergency stop in Gibraltar to land a sick old lady. Really got to me for some reason today so we all had a cheeky vodka after to cheer us up.

Back in with chest tomorrow, so hopefully some more PB's this week!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi guys, chest today. some PB's fallen today. Feel good.

*Incline Bench*

5 x 5 x 85kg *PB*

*Flat Bench*

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 90kg

4 x 90kg *PB*

5 x 87.5kg

*Dips*

2 x 10kg Relly got the hang of these now so will have to find a way of working them in.

*Incline Fly*

5 x 5 x 22kg

*Tri pushdowns*

5 x 5 x 50kg *PB* Actually felt like I may cry by the last set, literally could not have done a mm more.

*Tri bench dips*

2 x 12 x 40kg Love these to finish off

20 mins treadmill, I hate the damn thing but everything else was being used. So, footloose on the ipod and away I went.

Managed to get a steady supply of chicken, so i have changed my snacks to chicken mostly. Diet is still crap and i need to find someway of adding some good foods in there.

Bit more research into supplementation required I think, gotta get that goodness somehow and the food on here isn't going to do it.

I have also stopped using Reflex One Stop. I have developed quite bad spots all down my back and arm since using this regularly. So decided to cut it out for a week and just use the normal Whey and see what happens. If it is that I may consider ditching the all in one and adding the creatine etc back individually like a non lazy person would. That way I can see what is causing it.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a lot of chest. Don't forget that a 5x5 is for strength, and if you're doing it right it should pretty much wipe you out. Try dropping the flyes for a few weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done on the pb's mate am going to have to catch you up now:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I cold drop the fly's. I don't really use them as anything other than stretching.

Cheers Joey, I'll try and catch you up in the leaness as well. Off up the road in Southampton to get some new bed sheets as well, you've put me to shame.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha awesome make sure there pink:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well people, I am mighty peeved today.

It was leg day and to say I am dissapointed is an understatement.

I managed a paultry

*Squats*

5 x 100kg

4 x 110kg

4 x 100kg

5 x 90 kg

5 x 90kg

*SLDL*

8 x 60kg

*Lunges*

5 x 5 x 26kg

I had nothing to give, with the squats I actually couldn't physically lift any more. I did well last week as well. I don;t know if it is because I stopped the One Stop which had all the other goodies in, or the fact that I have starved myself of carbs for the last 5 days but i felt like I had no strength and no energy whatsoever.

On the plus side I did 45 mins cross trainer today, so it wasn't a complete waste of time.

Just feel really down as legs is normally my strong point.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

defo because you were on low carbs but that's a good thing mate it means you were totaly depleted before your cardio

After your next high carb day you will feel awesome again it will also spead up your matabolism:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well in Southampton today lads. Going to get ashore to my friendly health food store at 4 o'clock.

My shopping list at the moment is:

Zinc citrate

Magnesium citrate

Fish oils

Dextrose

Glutamine

Leucine or combo BCAA

Flaxseed

Creatine

Any comments?


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well in Southampton today lads. Going to get ashore to my friendly health food store at 4 o'clock.
> 
> My shopping list at the moment is:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the great advice. We have a load of stuff on the ship, its just trying to get my grubby mitts on it!

I can get cinnamon, could actually probably get it from ASDA I'll be there soon. I should be able to get some other goodies if you have any suggestions?

Fruit is a bit of a sore point, we get it but at varying degrees of freshness and batteredness. I will speak to my cabin steward actually he can get me banana's, should probably have them in there. I'm not a big nut fan but I shall give these Almonds a try, they seem to be highly recommended.

To be honest, I just threw this together last night at work, looking at other peoples suggestions on here. I really need to do a lot more research on times and quantities etc.

Cheers for the news on the strength. I don't know if you have had it before but I just felt totally out of it. Completely drained and disheartened. I had an idea it was the carbs, live and learn. Need that BCA done this weekend as well.

Cheers again guys


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Had a real good day ashore in Southampton today. Great to get off.

Had a dirty great pizza hut pizza. Feel a bit bad after all this dieting but it is my first cheat day in ages so its not that bad.

I managed to pick up a huge bag of treats, thought I would post up my purchases whilst i figure out what to do with them!

Corn Flour

Green Tea

Cinnamon Sticks

Whole Almonds

Reflex Micellar Cassein (didn't bloody check and bought strawberry by mistake!)

Precision Engineered creatine

Magnesium Citrate 100mg tabs, directions say take 3 a day with food

Zinc citrate 17.1mg tabs, directions say 1 a day with food

BCAA's Couldn't get leucine on its own. This has

1.34mg Vit E, 105mg L-Isoleucine, 150mg L-Leucine, 45mg L-Valine

Apparantly to take 6 a day on empty stomach.

L-Glutamine powder.

So a big days shop for supps. Like I said, just need to figure out what to do with it all.

Off the top of my head..... Cassein before bed along with Zinc and Magnesium

Cinnamon PWO as recommended above

Glutamine pre and post workout along with creatine.

Green tea as and when.

So just stuck with the Amino acids and corn flour.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

BCAA are better than leucine alone I think

I'd take them before and after training mate

Wow i didnt know flaxsead is edtrogenic Studbeast how estrogenic is it? (sorry for the slight hijack of your thread chris mate)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No probs Joey, its all interesting stuff!

Right people. This is what I've cobbled together, although it seems like alot. Damn shift work messes up things, and like I have said before i have no control over what food I get served up!

11:00 - Wake, Instant Whey, oats and cinnamon. Stacker 4 tablet

11:30 - 1st Meal, lunch. No control over it. Normally meat and a small amount of Basmati rice or pasta. Wellman Multi vitamin, Omega 3,6,9

13:00 - Banana, just about managed to salvage some of these. Should be a regular supply

15:00 - Cooked chicken breast. normally 2 but they are only little chickens.

15:45 - Pre workout. 50gwhey, 50g Corn flour, 5g Creatine, 5g glutamine, 10g BCAA, stacker 4

16:15/30ish - Train

17:45 - Post workout. 75g Whey, 50g Corn Flour, 5g Creatine, 5g Glutamine, 15g BCAA. Cinnamon.

20:30 - Dinner. Again no control, but normally 2-3 chicken breasts and rice and pasta. Followed by bed. Omega 3-6-9

23:30 - Wake, stacker 4

02:00 - Chicken breast. Omega 3-6-9

04:00 - Cassein Whey. Zinc and Mag tablets.

also now drinking 6 cups of Green Tea a day. I love that stuff!!!

A couple of comments from myself.

I have Almonds now as well, so i will be reaearching a bit more into where, when and how.

There is a large gap after Dinner and before 2 a.m. where I sleep and start work again.

I am thinking of dropping the stacker 4's. They don;t seem to have much effect on me really. maybe Placebo. Although they do help me get through the watch.

Lots of chicken, I don't have any other source of good food onboard though really so i am stumped.

Any other advice would be much appreciated, I did as much research as I could in the time available. Now I feel that its about experimenting and seeing what happens.

Cheers guys.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I think that you got it nailed

My only suggestion would be to drop the whey post workout from 75g to 50g and add in 25g whey with your bannana also I'd add almonds to this meal as well to bring the gi down

As you say mate it's all about seeing what works best for you


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers man, I used to hate nuts, but tried the Almonds today and loved them. Just a handful here and there. Busy looking them up now to see where they shoudl go but I think I will just use them as a snack from now on.

Although I did spend 5 minutes trying to get there non-existent shell off.

Shoulder and ab day today.

*Overhead Dumbell Press*

4 x 8 x 26kg I started doing military press with the Olympic bar and stuck it into the ceiling, much to the annoyance of the ventilation officer. So went back to these until I find a safer place to use the bar.

*Upright DB row*

5 x 5 x 22kg

Never used DB before for this but a friend reccomended it and I really enjoyed it so will be using it again

*Side raises*

4 x 8 x 12kg Struggling to drop these even though I probably should!

*Bent over fly's*

2 x 12 x 22kg Just a little stretch out at the end

20 x weighted crunch's

20 x bicycle crunch's

20 x dragon something or others. Hurt alot!!!

30 mins cardio.

This is probably my favourite day, as such i struggle to drop exercises even though I know I should. Back and bi's tomorrow, time to get these deadlifts nailed and I am determined to find a place for pull ups.

Cheers guys


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back and bi's and I had an amazing day. First time deadlifting with any real confidence after the first time when i pulled my hamstring and what a result. Still no good place for pull ups so cracked on with the lat pulldowns.

Dropped Hammer curls as well, after everything today I really felt like i didn't have anything left to give. Which I guess is a good thing? I was worried about overtraining anyway.

*Deadlifts*

1 x 8 x 60kg warmup

5 x 90kg This was only 10kg off my old PB so thought it was a good place to start, felt very light

5 x 110kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 130kg

5 x 135kg *PB* by a nice 35 kilos. I could have hit 140 as well for a couple but I thought I would just leave it there and try the 140kg next week.

*Bent Over Rows*

8 x 40kg warmup

5 x 70kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg *PB* Didn't carry on though as form was off, thought better to stop and try again next week with good form.

5 x 80kg

*Lat pulldown*

5 x 5 x 95kg Not a PB but first time getting all 5 sets at 95

*Close Grip Row*

8 x 45kg warmup

5 x 5 x 85 kg Love this one, can really isolate.

*Standing alternate Bicep dumbell curls*

5 x 22kg

5 x 22kg

5 x 22kg

2 x 22kg

3 x 20kg

5 x 20kg Getting there bit by bit

*Concentration curls*

2 x 12 x 12kg I couled barely move my arms by this point.

A really good session today I felt. Deadlifts are amazing, I can feel them everywhere when I type this. I'm not sure where the big increase came from. It can't be the diet change already surely so i am just putting it down to correct form and a good day. see what happens next week.

2 days off now so plenty of rest. Still cardio to do though and maybe one abs session just to pass the time.

Enjoy your weekend guys!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good going, man. Your back is obviously stronger than mine. Fair play!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done on the pb's mate the weight seems to be flying up now:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys. Few more today. Dumped the chest fly's

Now 87.5kg incline bench and 92.5 flat bench, 55kg on the tri pushdowns. also got the dips in there, going to manufacture a dipping belt somehow and maybe drop flat benching, I like the feel you get from dips.

Bloody difficult doing any weights at the moment, just left Vigo and crossing the Atlantic to Antigua so where all over the place at the moment.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Loving the deads PB, Chris. Have you tried any one-rep work yet?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Funny you should mention that Darren, I was going to msg you and ask you about it. I saw that a while back on your's you started doing s.r.m. work and getting great results. Is it as simple as instead of doing 5 x 5 I would do warm up sets and then crack out my max? Do you still get good muscular gains doing it in a body building sense?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your back an chest strength is awesome especialy in some of the conditions you must train in, well done mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for the comment. Was feeling a bit down last night at work. I can feel I'm nearly there with regards to cutting but just can't shift that last tiny layer. I shoud be happy the PB's keep going up but its killing me. I don't know if you know what I mean. I can feel my abs through this tiny layer of fat, there almost there but not quite and it's killing me! Anyways, off for legs now, we are currently in a Force 9 gale so Squatting is going to be hilarious........so long as it doesn't land on me.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, had to cancel the squats today after a few sets. Bloody dangerous.

Chucked in some leg curls and extensions to try and make up for it though. I'm really a bit peeved at this as my squat is easily my weakest area and yet the one I always seem to miss.

*Squat*

5 x 60kg warmup

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

1 x dropped it on the treadmill.

1 x abandoned

*Lunges*

5 x 8 x 26kg

*Leg extensions*

3 x 8 x 97.5kg

*Leg curls*

3 x 8 x 60kg Really hate these things

Need to get squatting done properly next week. Judging by the extensions I should be alot stronger then I am at squats, maybe its just getting the ROM then increasing the weight.

Did 30 mins flat out on the cross trainer.

When I was stocking up in Southampton the guy in GNC gave me some tablets for free called N3O, not sure if anyone knows them. Took them today, no noticeable difference, may try on back and bicep day and see if it gives me an extra pump.

They finally have the steam room fixed onboard! Had 15 mins in there. Unfortunately the hottest spa girl onboard caught me and my mate singing boys II men at the top of our voices.

I tried to explain it was a British tradition and that because she was Afrikaans she wouldn't understand, she just called me gay in Dutch and i found that difficult to contest given the circumstances.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

don't worry about the squat mate you will defo smash a pb when the weather permits

At least she didn't catch you singing high school musical:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> *Squat*
> 
> 1 x dropped it on the treadmill.
> 
> ...


yes, well.................... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

The treadmill was not in such a good way. Neither was my mate who was on it at the time. Poor lad was white as a ghost. He got out of the way though.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yesterday was rest day, and I totally rested, normally on an off day i would do abs and cradio but I did squat. Went back in the steam room and didn't sing this time. Felt crappy afterwards as I have done nowt.

Still p*ssed about this gut, it just won't go. Guess patience is the key.

shoulders today and some ab work and a bit of cardio. Going to swap the overhead dumbell press for a military press as I have maxed out the dumbells at 26kg so i will crack on with the Olly bar, see how that goes.

Think that next week I am going to change my routine around for a week oe so. i think I have been making a mistake using 5 x 5 for everything. I will keep 5 x 5 for the big compounds but i am going to change the smaller movements to 3 x 8, also may add a few cheeky isolations back in. I'll chuck what i come up with on here and see what you guys think.

Bit annoyed that my Biceps still aren't any bigger then when I started!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Very peeved now. Just checking over some exercises, and the little form videos that go with them, found out that I have been doing bent over row wrong the whole time. I didn't realise that it went back down to the floor. I thougt you lifted it off the floor first then did the exercise with your back at 45°. Back to basics on that then, scrap my PB's.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sounds like you were doing bent rows right mate

If your changing your routine mate give it longer than a week I usualy give it 4/5 weeks then reasses, if you can get hold of a copy of Dorian yates blood an guts film do so it's awesome altho I don't agree with his volume it's still awesome

Mate regarding your belly if you are eating the same food an doing the same cardio an it's not working change it up abit, you could drop cals but keep protien high or add more cardio or both

I think your body is probibly just use to what you are doing at the mo so you need to shock it in some way

You've made awesome progress so far! Chin up mate don't let it drag you down


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5x5 for heavy compounds and then 3x8 for other exercises is a good way forward, I'm doing similar myself and I'm a JW-esque hunk of muscle. As for the rows, sounds to me too like you're doing them right. It's how I do them and how I've seen others do them.

And don't worry about the belly. Remember how far you've come.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I have decided to strip carbs right back for a while, its just the damn cr*p they ply you with on here food wise. I have my almonds so I will use them as a carb replacement of sorts and see how it goes.

I have changed my routine slightly today anyway through circumstance more than anything, having to add a military press into the equation as I maxed the barbells out. Also doing it on my knee's as the ceiling is to low lol.

A lot of people will say it was over kill today but I really enjoyed it and felt it for a change.

*Olly Bar kneeling military press*

8 x Bar only warm up

8 x 40kg (was only supposed to be 5 but it was a bit easy so I went for more)

5 x 50kg

5 x 52.5kg

5 x 55kg *PB* Bit of a cheeky PB as it was my first time doing them. I don't think there will be any problem in going heavier, I actually prefer this to the DB overhead.

*Upright DB Row*

3 x 8 x 22kg

*Overhead Dumbell Press*

3 x 8 x 22kg (Maybe should have gone heavier but was weary after the MP

*Side Lat Raises*

3 x 8 x 14kg

*Bent over flys*

2 x 15 x 22kg

20 mins cardio followed by 20 mins steam room. Feel really good after. See how this goes.

Looking forward to Back and Bi's tomorrow, see how these singles go!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

mate that was an awesome workout very similar to what I do an it works fine for me

If your droping carbs make sure to have 1day a week with high carbs to keep your matabolism high


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Joey, I think that is where I went wrong last time. I felt great after the workout, although there isn't any pain today which is worrying as that normally means I will be crippled tonight and tomorrow. Going for Deads PB's today, hoping to crack 150kg, lets see what happens.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jesus I'll have to work alot harder on my deads:thumb:

I never get sore delts for some reason an it really ****es me off LOL I like the feeling let's you know you did a good job


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

150kg may be a bit of a stretch, I did 135kg for 5 last time and could have gone more so see where I get to. I really need to hammer my back more, I felt it last week though. see how I am tonight.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you can do 135 for 5, then 150 for 1 should be acheiveable. Just make sure you warm up properly.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

When you do your single rep, make sure you wear a brightly coloured singlet with equally brightly coloured shorts and t-shirt underneath. Primary colours tend to work well for this. Also, perhaps wear a baseball cap backwards and some big, blingy necklaces. Screaming from the moment you begin the lift will help immensely, and the louder you scream, the easier the lift will be.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> When you do your single rep, make sure you wear a brightly coloured singlet with equally brightly coloured shorts and t-shirt underneath. Primary colours tend to work well for this. Also, perhaps wear a baseball cap backwards and some big, blingy necklaces. Screaming from the moment you begin the lift will help immensely, and the louder you scream, the easier the lift will be.


I'd love to see a video clip of that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The people in my gym who dress like that don't do 1RM...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Excellent day today, a bit perplexed by it all, but great all the same. I wear those things anyway Inggasson mate. I find it focuses the mind. Do I count the necklace in with the weights?

The 1r.m didn't quite work out, well it did, but not as well.

*Deadlifts*

5 x 95kg warm up set

3 x 110kg

2 x 120kg

1 x 130kg

1 x 140kg this was a PB and felt light so went

5 x 150kg *PB* by far, and now leaves me confused were to go from now.

*Bent over rows*

5 x 60kg warm up

4 x 5 x 80kg

1 x 5 x 9okg Found that I wasn't bending over far enough in the past and hadn't been bringing the bar to my lower abs. Also was snatching at it far to much, so did this bent over and a nice slow steady movment as Anabolic Ant described in a thread somewhere. Really feeling it in my lower lats this time instead of my delts.

*Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 85kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg Really struggled with these, higher reps than normal though.

*Close grip Cable rows*

3 x 80 x 80kg

*Barbell curls*

8 x 20kg

8 x 40kg

8 x 40kg

*Hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*Incline DB curls*

3 x 8 x 18kg

Alot of stuff in there today, although I was on a high after the deads.

Thats where the problem is, i did the 1.r.m. at 150 and then just keot going for 5, so what do i do next week, should I just do 5 x 5 at 150kg and see how that goes? Then in a couple of weeks have another crack at 1r.m.?

The bicep work I felt I really had to step up as week after week I have tried the just do minimal work and they will look after themselves, and yet never felt any pump, so today i thought i would give them a bit more and see what happens and they feel great now.

A great day though I though, banging headache now though, think it may be those N3O tablets so will be stopping them.

Cheers guys, and thanks DMCC for all your help with this.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyway Inggasson, when we getting an update on how your getting on? I was enjoying your journal!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm. I dunno. I'm a bit paranoid lately. The guy at the gym refused to do my bodyfat last night because he reckons I'm getting OCD about it. I think I'm down to maybe 15% or something like that. Pics to come in maybe a week or so 

Regarding your impressive deadlifting, stick with 150k until you've built it up to 8 or 10 reps before trying your 1rm again. I reckon you could probably get 175 or 180 by that time.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for the advice mate. I really need to get mine done, I keep meaning to but get side tracked by something else. I would love to be below 15%. Just worried I'll get it done and be dissapointed with the results.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good deadlifting Windsor.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks very much Fozy, its great motivation hearing that from you guys.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice deads - it took me a right while to build up to 150. Bitch. Next week, do a 5x5 at 150 and see how you're feeling after that 25th rep. If you're doing it right, you should feel like death. You certainly seem to have strong legs and a strong back.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Darren, really felt amazing, once the dizzyness and sickness had worn off. Hope I can catch up to your 200 soon enough. I reckon after 25 I will probably cry like the little bitch I am!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha if your a little bitch god knows what I am 150 seems like a very long way away seriously tho you have defo got a strong back

If your not under 15% mate just use it to motivate you during cardio:thumbup1: like "the eye of the tiger" an all that


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's never as far as it seems, althogh it is only my 3rd week of deadlifting so I am a little chuffed lol. You should try your Deads at the start of your back routine Joey, you'll be surprised how much difference that will make, you have already well fatigued your back before you even start.

I bet doing that you could be lifting the same.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I have had a bad week cardio wise, not sure why. Figured I will take today off and then start back with avengence tomorrow. Might up it to 45 mins.

My friend is currently trying to ram Clen down my throat, I have resisted so far as I am unsure how much muscle I will lose on it, however I would be lying if I said it wasn't appealing for the last few pounds of fat. More research required me thinks.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you shouldn't lose muscle on clen but it can be quite dangerous defo research an if you are going to use it be safe mate

I think I mite try 5x5 for deads so I can catch you up


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5x5 is the way forward *does a little cheerleader bit for 5x5*

And always do the biggest exercise at the start.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> 5x5 is the way forward *does a little cheerleader bit for 5x5*
> 
> And always do the biggest exercise at the start.


sold! Ha ha the cheerleader bit convinced me:thumb:

I usualy do deads last so the back is pre exhausted also I find it hard to move after never mind another exercise:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have enjoyed 5 x 5's for all my big compounds and i have seen great results strength wise. I would recommend. I was using 5 x 5 for everything until last week actually when I realised that 3 x 8 was better for the smaller movements. I can't believe I never did deads until a few weeks ago, they are an awesome exercise.

Try them first 5 x 5 in your workout and see how you go Joey, can't hurt, well it probably will actually.

If you do them right Darren might do a private cheerleading session for you lol :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

this conversation just keeps getting better an better:whistling: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Am going to give 5x5 a crack on Thursday mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I can't believe I never did deads until a few weeks ago, they are an awesome exercise.


Never did deads till a few weeks ago? Shame on you. I'll smack your bottom... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Look forward to it, get that extra rep out one way or another!

Back in the gym today after 2 full days off of nothihg but sun and beach. First time in ages I have done no cardio or weights or anything. Feel refreshed and ready to cane some PB's this week.

Gonna be hard in this 32°c carribean sun, but I'm gonna soldier on :whistling:

Chest and tri's today, the extra workouts I did with my Bi's last Fri paid dividends, I really felt good after so I am going to up the tri work as well. Also need to up the Cardio to 30-45 mins now as I have the Boat Yard in Barbados on Friday so i need to look my best.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you lucky fcuker LOL it's a hard life


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know it is, but I have to work as well! Not much, but a little!

Today was chest and tri's, it went a little like this:

*Incline BB Press*

5 x 5 x 90kg *PB* Last reps hurt like hell. Small increases from now on I think.

*Flat Bench*

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 95kg *PB* Really went for it, started to hurt my shoulder so dropped the weight

5 x 90kg

4 x 90kg I had nothing left.

*Dips*

1 x 10 x bodyweight

3 x 8 x 15kg *PB* first week doing them properly and loved them. feel them more than any other chest exercise. I don't have a weight belt so I loaded a rucksack, much the same thing I think?

*Incline Flys*

2 x 8 x 20kg Just a little stretch afterwards to try and get some blood flow back.

*Tri Pushdowns*

3 x 8 x 50kg Dropped down 5kg for the rep increase. Felt this more than the 5 x 5

*Tri Dips*

3 x 8 x bodyweight Not bench dips, the roman chair kind. My arms actually gave way on the 6th rep of the last set, jumped back up for the finish.

*Skull Crushers*

2 x 12 x 20kg Couldn't finish, was in bits by this point.

20 mins cardio to finish

Really enjoyed that session. Thats the 3rd great session in a row that I have had and it's all been since I changed things around a little, hopefully it will continue this week. This is with no carbs as well!

bloody legs tomorrow, and I have no excuse for my squats anymore as we are in port, just got to get on and do them!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

Well, I did the leg session yesterday, absolutely nothing to write home about. Still struggling with squats, I don;t know if it is just that I am getting more flrxibility in my hamstrings so I am going deeper into the squat, therefore I am not able to up the weight yet or what, but i can now nearly bench more than I can squat, which is ridiculous!

*Squats*

5 x 5 x 100kg

*Lunges*

5 x 5 x 26kg

*Leg extensions*

3 x 8 x 95kg

*Leg curl*

2 x 8 x 55kg

*Hanging leg raises*

3 x 10

*Oblique twisty things*

3 x 20

then 30 mins cardio

Day off today and its 35°, so 30 mins cardio and maybe some crunches and then die of exhaustion I think.

Hope you're all well guys.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like a good workout to me mate

I was stuck at 100kg for squats for ages mate I was told to just try an get more reps rather than increasing weight then increase weight when stronger, however not sure how that would work for 5x5

Am glad your enjoying the sun coz am freezing my b0ll0cks off here


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Today was chest and tri's, it went a little like this:
> 
> *Incline BB Press*
> 
> ...


I'm not surprised. That's a hell of a lot of work for what is a relatively small muscle. Drop the flys and do EITHER 4x6 incline press OR 3x8 dips after your 5x5 and see what happens.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys. I did drop the flys, but I use them just as a stretch, the weight is tiny. I could really get away with no weight at all I suppose and just stretch.

I'll see how it goes next week. I quite enjoy the feeling from this chest workout as others in the past don't really hurt me as much.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoulders today and what a great little workout for me. Had to be a bit rushed due to work but I got some PB's, and really happy with the weights I'm shifting above my head, especially as I am low on carbs and my energy has all but gone.

*Kneeling Military Press*

5 x 40 warm up

5 x 60kg

5 x 65kg (well 4 and a half if I'm honest) *PB*

5 x 60kg

4 x 60kg

5 x 55kg

*Upright rows*

5 x 20kg warm up

3 x 8 x 60kg

*Overhead DB Press*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*Side raises*

2 x 8 x 14kg

*Bent over fly's*

2 x 12 x 20kg

A reallly good workout I think, felt sore but good, and I remembered upright rows so I could do them with the Olympic Bar this time and get some weight on.

Back and Bi's tomorrow, see how my hamstrings are, may take an extra days rest and go saturday instead. See how it goes.

Hope you're all well, if anyone still reads this. Hopefully some more pics on Sunday ish time.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your getting strong now mate especialy as your on low carbs

Looking forward to seeing progress pics:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Be careful with the upright rows; they're a good exercise but they can fck up your rotator cuff but good. Also, just make sure that you're not doing too much pressing - you've got two big compounds in there. Otherwise, nice.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

allo allo chris, what benefits do kneeling presses offer?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it's to do with tall man + low ceiling on ship = damaged ceiling.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for the comments guys. Nice to hear people are dropping in still.

Incredible bulk, yeah, I am 6ft 4ins and the cieiling is about 7ft, so when I try to do any overhead work I end up stickin the bar throught the roof. I tried them sitting but found the kneeling to be a bit more difficult and a better workout.

Well today was a pretty bad day. I finally had a day off so went to the beach, ended up splitting up with my girlfriend. Very gutted, another one down the pan. Probably should have just waited and done the workout tomorrow instead but I went for it. Took me nearly 1.5 hours to do a 45 min workout.

Anyways, I ramble.

*Deadlifts*

2 x 60 and 3 x 100 warmup

5 x 150kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 145kg

5 x 145kg

5 x 145kg Happy with that, will stick with 150 next week until I get the full 5.

*Bent over row*

3 x 8 x 80kg should have gone heavier as I didn't feel it to much this week

*Lat Pulldown*

3 x 8 x 80kg nice and slow, struggled towards the end

*Close Grip cable row*

3 x 8 x 70kg

*Barbell curls*

3 x 8 x 40kg

*Hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*Incline DB curls*

3 x 8 x 18kg

The rotator cuff was knackered after the upright rows, which has never happened before, but as I am going heavier on the military press I should take the rows easier. I do the 2 presses as I don't seem to feel it if I do just one, the second press is with lightish DB's so it is not me pushing too hard.

I'll get some pics up as soon as the sun burn has died down. I was supposed to get some at the beach but I didn't feel like it.

Thanks for dropping by Goddess, really cheered me up to know people tune in, I needed that.

Cheers guys and speak soon.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry to hear about the gf mate but plenty more fish in the sea

And a good workout allways clears my head

Great deads mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hugs Chris (and a bit of a grope).

Jealous over the deads! It took me aaaaaages to get to 150! Bitch. Though of couse, I have a trick back and I did it in about 6 months ago... Note to self: don't let sailor-boy catch up!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys, thanks for the kind words.

There are plenty more fish in the sea, but it's kind of my job to make sure the fish stay in the sea and we all stay out of it.

I think I may be stuck at 150 for reps for a while, can't wait to start stuffing my face again, I am so hungry all the time.

Going to enjoy these 2 days off now, just some cardio and a little abs to get by.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest and tri's today. went really well. Finally managed to find the sweet spot on dips and tri dips. Leaning further forward on one and not leaning at all on the other.

Had to switch flat bench and incline due to people using the incline bench.

*Flat Bench*

8 x 60kg warmup

5 x 5 x 95kg No spotter this time

1 x 3 x 100kg *PB* This was only meant to be 1r.m. but I felt good.

*Incline Bench*

5 x 5 x 90kg

*Dips*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*Tri Pushdowns*

3 x 8 x 50kg

*Tri Dips*

3 x 8 x bodyweight

Couldn't do anymore after that

finished with 30 mins cardio

A good session, I was very pleased after it. Will be sore tomorrow though!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done on the bench mate I can't wait to be pushing 100kg again

Awesome mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers mate.

Weird this time as my shoulder didn't hurt at all, must have kept them out of it.

Don't know if maybe it was due to doing the flat first then the Incline.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

See? Less volume, better lifts, and I bet you hurt like a bitch today. Nice going with the 100.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah, i was worried i wouldn't get the same hurt if i dropped an exercise or 2. If you up the weight though it seems you can still get the results.

Another lesson learned.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well shoulders today, all psyched up for a 5x5 60kg military press!!! Going to use my mates as a rack as my delts ache when I am cleaning it, I havn't got the technique at all, so rather than risk hurting myself I will get them to lift into position first.

Did legs on Tuesday but sisn't post as it was an embarrasment.

5 x 5 x 26kg lunges, 3 x 8 97.5kg extensions and 3 x 8 x 50kg curls.

update after delts!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoulders went a llittle like this

*Seated Military Press*

5 x 5 x 60kg

*Upright Row*

3 x 8 x 55kg

*Overhead dumbell press*

3 x 8 x 26kg

Side Raises

3 x 8 x 12kg

*Bent over fly*

2 x 12 x 20kg

Then 6 sets of abs and 30 mins cross training

really good day, although I have no appetite. wonder if that is because I am back on the stackers. hopefully shift that last flab.

Back and Bi's tomorrow, gonna do some 1rm work again. Got catch DMCC and keep ahead of Joey lol


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great workout mate

Ha ha ill catch you soon enough:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Next week the carbs are going back in 6-pack or not! You better get those lifts up soon Joey, hoping for a bit of a lift after I up the diet!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

sh*t I forgot you were on low carbs I better pull my finger out:rockon:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well had a great day today, loving this 1rm work.

*Deadlifts*

Need some work on what I am actually supposed to be doing, think I have become a bit confused.

3 x 100kg warm up

2 x 120kg

2 x 140kg

2 x 150kg

1 x 160kg

1 x 170kg, then 5 x 150kg *PB*

1 x 170kg, then 5 x 140kg

I know I'm not meant to be doing that much, but I have kind of forgotten what I am supposed to be cutting out. Anyway, well chuffed. I think that is the end of the big jump up in weights though. The 170 damn near didn't go up, it felt like it took about a week to lock my knee's out. I nearly stalled it at knee level the first time and on the ground the next time but got there in the end. 5 x 5 again next week. Was over the moon after.

Weird though as when I do it, I don't feel anything, no strains no pain. I don't feel like I am at my limit, I just can't physically do it, my body just stops. Weird.

*Bent over rows*

Warmup then

3 x 8 x 70kg

*Lat pulldowns*

3 x 8 x 80kg

*Close grip cable rows*

3 x 8 x 70kg

*Shrugs*

2 x 20 x 26kg

*Barbell curls*

3 x 8 x 40kg

*Hammer Curls*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*Incline DB curls*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*Concentration curls*

2 x 10 x 12kg

Probably far to much today but got carried away after the Deads and didn't want to stop.

Gonna be sore tomorrow!! :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great workout mate your strength is going through the roof


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifting, boot-boy, I'm surprised that you had the energy to do all those exercises after the 1RM! Next time you do 1RM, try going up from 100 in 30kg jumps so that you get to 170/175 quicker. You'll be less tired when it comes to the 1RM. Make sure, too, that you take a good few minutes between sets - last week I was waiting 4-5 minutes after my 180 before the 205.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Darren, might take a nice deadlifting boot only pic for your birthday.

Yeah, it was weird though, when I was lifting it I didn't feel tired afterwards and i didn't feel like I was strainnig anything, my body just almost stopped. It was like I was pressing against a wall. I could have done maybe a few more at 170 but I knew I wouldn't have been able to move any heavier.

So i guess technically it wasn't my !r.m. but was my max. I'm not explaining this very well lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Darren, might take a nice deadlifting boot only pic for your birthday.
> 
> Yeah, it was weird though, when I was lifting it I didn't feel tired afterwards and i didn't feel like I was strainnig anything, my body just almost stopped. It was like I was pressing against a wall. I could have done maybe a few more at 170 but I knew I wouldn't have been able to move any heavier.
> 
> So i guess technically it wasn't my !r.m. but was my max. I'm not explaining this very well lol.


15 April 

I know what you mean. My 205 last week killed me when I was doing it, but I was full of beans after and did some triples. Will be interested to see what happens tomorrow.............. 210?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You'll be grand on it. I've decided I am going to split the weeks. One week 5 x 5 one week 1rm.

You'll have that comp wrapped up soon mate! 220 is not far away at all.

I was hoping to get to 200 before you got to 220 but that is not going to happen now. I'll keep plucking away though.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I was hoping to get to 200 before you got to 220 but that is not going to happen now.


Keep thinking like that and I'll spank your ass for you.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't work out if thats a deterrent or encouragement :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's whatever you want it to be, sailor.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well a nice 2 days off for me.

Easing the carbs back in, but keeping it healthy. I don' seem to be able to shift these love handles full stop, but I don't want my weights to suffer just because of that.

Wouldn't say it was really a bulk, just a case of upping calories slowly and see what happens with my body. That way I will be better prepared in the future as I know what will work and not work.

Unfortunately at some point yesterday I seem to have contracted bird flu, so am now crippled with a pain that beats child birth in true man style.

I've had a sudafed and some green lemon tea though and feel better. Just have to find a girl for some sympathy, although they just don't get the complexities and pain of man flu, so this may be a problem.

Hopefully better for Chest and Tri's tomorrow.

Whinge over,

hope you're all well!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey all,

Well I dragged my sorry ass to the gym today, bird flu and all.

Actually had quite a good workout, have a new training partner who is about the same strength levels as me, so it made recovery times between sets alot more strict.

*Incline Bench*

5 x 60kg warmup

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

2.5 x 100kg *PB*

5 x 90kg

*Flat bench*

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

4 x 100kg

5 x 90kg

*Dips*

5 bodyweight

3 x 8 x 20kg

*Tri pushdown*

3 x 8 x 50kg

*Tri Dips*

3 x 8 x bodyweight

Absolutely knackered by the end of it.

Legs tomorrow! :rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great workout mate I always look forward to leg day as well

You going to put up any update pics before you go full into your clean bulk?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to, but since me and the missus have split up I'm all out of photographers. You have to be real careful who you ask to take thode kind of pics of you on a ship lol.

I'll try and get some up, bit nervous though as I don't think I have improved at all.

Was hoping for that 6-pack to come through but it hasn't. Next time I cut down though I know what is required now so i will be able to start fresh and do a better job.

I am just really enjoying the strength aspect of it all and don't want it to suffer just for an ego boost.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here are 2 pics guys.

I'm still not in the best of shape, at least nowhere near where I want to be.

Although still an improvement over the start.

Bit confused as to what to do. Wanted to start bulkin but am in 2 minds after looking at that pic that I am in the right position to start.

Any opinions?

Sorry for the crap photos as well, I still havn't found anyone to take some yet.

Whrn I do I will try and get some good ones up.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

up to you weather or not you start bulking mate

Your bf looks about the same as mine mate

If you do start bulking add cals in slowly up them by 500 for about 3 or 4 weeks and then reasses

If your going to keep cutting I'd change your plan of attack to either carb cycling or look into dave palumbo's diet there's loads of info on the net about it altho I have never tried it but heard only good things + I'll let you be the guinea pig:laugh: :lol: :lol: :tongue:

Your looking leaner in your pics mate :rockon:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You're looking A LOT better than when you started, so you're definitely onto somethign with your current scheme. Shoulders and traps are taking shape and you look to have pretty wide lats, but that's no surprise given that your back seems to be your favourite bodypart to train!

I would say to stick with what you're doing, progressively adding to your poundages but maybe up the cardio to accelerate the bodyfat loss. All in all, you've made a fantastic start.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You guys are right. I think I am just being impatient. It is just hard to see yourself.

I'll look up the diet on here now.

I have changed my shifts now to something more reasonable so am able to keep an even stricter diet. Mayeb I will get up and give morning cardio a go as well.

Thanks for the input and kind words guys, helps alot.

Joey, I may be then same BF but your bulking mate! Not good!

What BF are you out of interest? Just so I have an idea.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

haven't got a clue mate

I may be bulking but remember how far you have come your doing great!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Almost forgot that I worked out today.

Realised that I have been lying to myself that I have been doing enough in my leg workouts. I stopped bitching and put squats back in, no more excuses.

I realised that my form had slipped with squats, as I don't have much flexability in my hamstrings I have been over compensating when I squat down by leaning forward, putting alot of strain on my lower back instead of my legs. I corrected this and immediately banged out a big set for me.

I will to some leg stretching everyday form now on to get that ass to grass form. I should know by now to have more patience though, but annoyed.

Hopefully my weights should start increasing now with the rest of my lifts and I will learn to love Squats as much as I love deads, and hiopefully one should improve the other???

*Squats*

4 x 5 x 100kg

1 x 10 x 100kg (after I corrected the form)

*DB lunges*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*Leg Extensions*

3 x 97.5kg

Not alot there, but I felt it alot more this week then before, glad I have decided to stop being a p#ssy and got on with the squats!

Thanks for all your help guys. I was on a real downer this weekend. Missed all my shakes and a load of meals and had a real whats the point feeling about it all, but had a look back through this and it picked me up and give myself a slap.

Thanks to all the people that have helped me on my way and given me the motivation to push on.

:blush: :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Look bitch, you're in better shape than me so shut your whinge-hole (love you). And a weekend off the routine will pay off - think of it as a reward for your hard training, and when you train even harder next time you can have another reward.

Keep squatting, princess x


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Darren, its your tenderness I love the most xxx

Had a nice relaxing day today, just a little abs and cardio. My legs are in agony from yesterday.

Looking forward to shoulders tomorrow though.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi guys, shoulder day.

*Military Press*

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 65kg

3 x 70kg

*Upright rows*

3 x 8 x 60kg

*Overhead Dumbel Press*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*Side raises*

3 x 8 x 14kg

*Bent over flyes*

2 x 12 x 20kg

Nice workout again and feeling good.

Shoulders is probably my most consistent of days, really enjoy it.

Looking forward to a good back and bicep day tomorrow. Just 5x5 on the deads though.

Although after the last set I may try a cheeky 170/5 again, see what happens.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's some good lifting, Chris. I've got shoulders tomorrow and will be trying the OHP free...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done on the presses mate 65kg is awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, I am very happy at the moment with shoulders. They are also the most noticeably improved to look at as well.

You won't regret it Darren.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back and Bi's today. Absolutely hungover to hell though.

Went a little loose last night and had my first drink in ages. Only had 2 hours sleep before work and the gym straight after.

*Deadlifts*

5 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 160kg

4 x 160kg

*Bent over row*

5 x 60kg

3 x 8 x 80kg

*Lat Pulldown*

3 x 8 x 85kg

*Close grip cable row*

3 x 8 x 75kg

*BB curl*

3 x 8 x 40kg

*Hammer Curl*

3 x 8 x 18kg

My bi's don't seem to be getting any stronger. I'll keep working on it though.

Cheers guys.

Off to die now with a blinding headache!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Enjoy death 

Those are some nice lifts. Your rows and pulldowns are almost equal to mine now, bitch...

Did standing OHP today - nearly killed me. Bad times.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your back strength is awesome mate especialy with a hangover (please stop lifting more on deads av nearly caught you up)

I found my bi's stopped getting stronger and injured my wrist pushing myself too heavy too soon so be careful mate wouldn't want you to break a nail:whistling:

Seriously tho someone else may be able to advise how to get past this sticking point

Enjoy your hangover


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I agree with the others, there is some really good lifting there mate, keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks alot guys. I survived the death and got back to work.

Bloody knackered now though. We have a Bad Boys movie night tonight, I'm well excited havn't seen it in years and its one of my favourite films.

I've got to keep ahead of you Joey, it's all I have left in this world lol

I can't believe a man who is in love with a pink dinosaur commented on me braking a nail!

I wouldn't worry to much Darren, you'll always be prettier than me!

The biceps are a bit weird. The weight is pretty stationary, and when I work them hard the pain in my forearms is crazy. It feels like the bone is going to snap.

I may drop the weight next week and do nice slow curls, see if that makes a difference.

Could be that they are just exhausted after the back day?

Anyway, I'm sure I'll figure something out. I have developed an ab today as well. He looks a bit daft sitting there all on his own, hopefully he will bring th other 5 out soon!!

Just going to check your journal now Darren.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, chest today. Had a lovely weekend off, just chilled out and relaxed.

Chest today with a little hangover from chasing dancers last night!

*Incline bench*

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 95kg

*flat bench*

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

*dips*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*tri pushdowns*

3 x 8 x 50kg

*Tri dips*

3 x 8 x bw

good workout, feel good after it as well.

better go and get some food now, bloody starving!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your flat benching is awesome mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Chest today with a little hangover from chasing dancers last night!


I told you to leave those go-go boys alone!



> *flat bench*
> 
> 5 x 80kg
> 
> ...


Yeah I used to like you...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just looking back I didn't realise that I have changed my routine a bit.

Is it ok to work up like that with the weights or should I pick a weight and do 5 x 5 at that weight? Then when I get the full 5x5 increase the weight, or is this ok? I am still improving so I was thinking just carry on as I am till something stops?

I am quite happy with my weights at the moment. I just get frustrated when they don't move at all, but I still seem to be making progress so I should be pleased.

You should see the new cast Darren, the girls are hot, the boys are far to handsome. Luckily for me they are all gay so I get a shot at the women!

You have to still like me Darren, you're my hero!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with building up like that, for a long time on deads I was doing (say) 2x5 @ 130, 3x5 @ 132.5 one week, then 2x5 @ 132.5, 3x5 @ 135 the next. Whatever works for you. But I reckon you could probably manage a 5x5 at 95 easily.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, shoulder day today after another couple of days off due to work commitments.

Still manageing to get most workouts in, food is becoming a problem and also Protein has been a bit low. I have been knackered and just sleeping rather than eating.

Anyway, tomorrow is another day as they say.

*Military Press (seated)*

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 65kg

*Upright Row*

3 x 8 x 60kg Not feeling these today at all

*Overhead DB Press*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*Side Rasies (standing)*

3 x 8 x 12kg

So all in all, not a very good day. I think maybe down to a lack of food and sleep, maybe leading to a general lack of energy. Hopefully be able to buck things up again soon and press on again!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

chin up mate lack of sleep is a killa also sounds like you could do with buying some mrp for when you can't get a proper meal in

Shoulder press is still looking strong tho mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well guys,

I have had a crap week training wise. Kinda lost my way a bit with it all. Lost the goal and had a few nights out.

In my defence I have been on nights for 2 years and this is my first time off them, so I decided to enjoy.

I have still trained, but not at max intensity and my diet has sucked donkey ass!

Anyway, I managed a back and bicep workout today, which was actually a very good one. Just wen tin on my own and concentrated on the job in hand, I think this may be the way forward. I-pod in and away.

Also today I had a mate in tears, he is about 26 stone and has basically been told his job is on the line due to his weight problems. He has seen the progress i have made and wants me to help him out.

Bit of pressure, especially seeing as I basically still don't know what I'm doing.

Anyway, I found a nice simple 3 day split for him off here and am now training him as best I can.

I am guessing that me helping him is better than him doing nothing!

Looking forward to Monday, getting my **** back in gear, getting in the gym and smashing myself stupid. At least now my mate has given me a bit more inspiration to crack on and do it.

Looking forward to smashing some more PB's.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A wee bit of time off never hurts and you'll perform better for it.

Sucks about your mate, but he's done the right thing asking you for help and we can help you with him. You say you don't know what you're doing but I completely disagree, and no matter how long you've been in this sport there's something new you can learn. Reps for being a good guy and a mentor.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, but he is big, and I mean can hardly walk BIG. Now I feel I have put myself in a position where if it doesn't happen then I will have let him down. Guess we will just have to make sure it doesn't happen.

Like I say, I feel like I have had a week off, but I have actually only missed legs this week so its not a complete loss.

I'll definately be asking for some advice on this one as well, as long as it's ok for me to do it in here when it's for someone else?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't see why not, and encourage him to join too. If he's in such bad shape what he'll want to start on is LOTS of gentle cardio and a good diet, not just weights.

(says he with the beer keg)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's in hand at the moment.

Just a simple 3 day split.

3 - 4 sets, 8-12 reps. 4 days a week cardio, 20 mins to start off with. Build from there.

He is currently on the Atkins diet, which is something he has been doing himself anyway. I will discuss this with him at a later date. Don't want to do anything to intense to start off with that will scare him off.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Break him in gently, and make sure he has realistic expectations. He's not going to look like you in 6 months. He's not going to look like me either, and you're carrying a hell of a lot less fat than me.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you should rephrase that, he's been trying to break me in for years, but I havn't folded!

Seriously though, I think he knows where he is at and what he can achieve. As long as he makes steady progress in the right direction then I think the boss's and doctor will be happy!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I think you should rephrase that, he's been trying to break me in for years, but I havn't folded!


Well I've been trying for two months and was about to give up until I saw a certain photo on FB!! :laugh: :lol:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done for inspiring him to start!

At the end of the day mate all you can do is set him off in the right direction and give him some motivation the rest is all up to him

I wouldn't say you don't know what your doing! Look how far you have come!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope you're not reffering to my boots!!

cheers Joey. Just hope he does it thats all!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not your boots, no... I'm referring to a certain photo, apparently on board, where you are shirtless and.... (check your FB)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jesus, my FB pics tell a thousand stories. Most of them drunk and naked!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back again after a cracking day in the gym.

Decided to make a few change to freshen things up a bit after a lackluster week last week.

Dropped my training partners, wasn't feeling any real benefit of havin them there. I will have to drop some exercises and re-arrange a few more, but I think the benefits will out weigh the sacrifices.

Demolished my recovery time, when I was training before it was still over a minute with the 3 of us. I used 30 to 45 seconds today. Took less time in the gym and felt better for it.

No PB's today as I had no spotter. Instead went for a slightly lower weight, but more complete sets at that weight.

Also rearranged my diet. I had been skipping so many meals due to the way my workout was in the day. I would have a pre and post shake, by the time I had my post shake I couldn't manage lunch so went without.

Now I am going to try having lunch, then the pre shake, workout, post shake, bed.

That way i am still getting my meal in, I think my energy was low due to the missed meals.

So I will crack on like this for a few weeks and see how it goes!!!

*Warmup*

2 x 12 Push ups

*Flat Bench*

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

3 x 5 x 100kg

Then took the 2 20 plates off, di 10 more, then the bar for 10 more.

Don't know why I did the extras, Just seemed like agood idea at the time.

*Incline DB*

3 x 12 x 26kg

No partners so couldn't use the olympic bar on the incline bench. Nice and slow with hardly any recovery time seemed to be better than nothing though.

*Dips*

2 x 10 x 20kg

Going to add another 10kg next week

*Warmup*

Narrow elbow in push-ups, not sure the correct name

3 x 8

*Tri Pushdowns*

3 x 8 x 50kg

5kg off last week, but with the low recovery time I was knackered.

*Tri dips*

3 x 10 x Body weight

May add 10kg to my backpack next week

Felt amazing after this, really focused and a massive pump that had been missing for a while. Will persevere like this for a while and see how I get on, liking the work on my own though. The weights weren't as impressive, but they should be back up in no time once I get used to the small changes.

Get my new diet tablets soon as well, see what they do!

Hope you're all cool and well!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great workout mate

I also go through training partners like no tomorow LOL

If your doing dips for your tri's (am guessing you are?) then adding weight to a back pack is a great idea but if doing them for chest wear the back pack on your front it will help you isolate chest more and force you to lean forward


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Some nice lifting, and the "extras" you did will help. Bet you feel sore tomorrow!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Darren,

I have just made a few tweaks really. I had lost interest a bit, but it's back.

Funny, I was sitting at breakfast and a girl who works in the shops I barely know happened to sit with me and we got chatting and it turns out she is a gym freak as well, re-sparked everything knowing there was someone who shared my interests.

The "extras" are nothing special, just something I wanted to try and check my tolerances to. I am also picking some mrp up tomorrow to sub for my mid morning and mid evening protein shakes.

Back in training tomorrow, unfortunately we hit some real bad weather again so training wasn't an option, who the hell wants to be on a ship in winter I have no idea. I havn't been feeling the best recently either which I have put down to having a slack week and my body not being used to the unhealthy living anymore.

Still, I had a nice bowl of oats this morning with a cup of green tea and a banana, and I remembered my shake, and my shop friend was there again, so good times.

Shoulders tomorrow, training on my own again, I plan to give it 150% and really see what I am capable of with no distractions.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

glad your getting back in the right frame of mind mate that's half the battle

Am looking forward to seeing a few pb's from you tomorow then mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll see what I can do for back day. Shoulder day ad no PB's. Again though this is now without a spotter so I have just eased the weights back a tad as I don't want to risk anything.

I am now the proud owner of MET-rx Protein MRP. It tastes like sh*t but it was only 40 quid for 60 servings and at that price I can't complain. I am going to add in some oats like you do Joey and then I have my mid morning and evening sorted.

Also stocked up on Sida and BCAA's and allsorts, about 200 quids worth of stuff. The guy in GNC Southampton loves me.

Went to HMV to see if I could get a hold of Jay Cutler or Dorains DVD. Found nothing. So though, I'll ask the guy behind the desk. I asked him if he had any BB DVD's at all, and you know what he gave me????

Nell McAndrews workout video...I had to leave before I slapped him.

Anyway, I'll post my workout later, sleep time now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Also stocked up on Sida and BCAA's and allsorts, about 200 quids worth of stuff. The guy in GNC Southampton loves me.


The bloke in GNC saw you coming. Is it still as overpriced as it was?



> Went to HMV to see if I could get a hold of Jay Cutler or Dorains DVD. Found nothing. So though, I'll ask the guy behind the desk. I asked him if he had any BB DVD's at all, and you know what he gave me????


Order online from GMV - Gallasch Muscle Video.



> Nell McAndrews workout video...I had to leave before I slapped him.


Are you *sure* you're straight? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So it was delts today. Nothing to write home about in terms of weight, but intensity is at an all time high. My rest periods are very strict now, definately no more than a minute between sets, normally 45 secs. I feel that although I am not shifting as much I am feeling a much greater benefit. Hopefully soon the numbers will fly up again.

*Seated Military Press*

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 57.5kg

*Upright Row*

3 x 8 x 60kg

*Standing Overhead DB Press*

3 x 10 x 26kg

*Side Raises*

3 x 8 x 14kg

So I am not really moving the earth, but I have made a few changes here and there, got shot of my training partners so I am a bit nervous with the heavy stuff in case I get stuck and injure myself. Changed my diet again, I will post the new one up in a minute.

Cheers guys


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like a great work out mate

Shortening rest periods is just as good as upping weight if your looking to shock your body into new muscle growth altho it isn't as much fun LOL

I defo agree with darren buy all supps on line from myprotien for dead cheep mate gnc is a rip off


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's actually not to bad. He keeps alot of the deals back for me when he knows I am coming in. I would normally order online from Genesis on here when I am at home, but when I am away I am pretty limited in what I can do.

My diet is now somethign alonfg the lines of (maybe a little tweak here and there.)

07:30: Oats with water and raisans with a cheeky croissant if I'm good

10:00: MRP with oats and a banana, all mixed in together. Fish Oil and multi vitamin

12:00: Work provided meal, usually I manage to dredge some chicken or beef with veg, unfortunately no weights as it is provided for us. Passengers would get a bit funny if I whipped my scales out on the buffet.

13:00ish: Pre workout shake. 50g Protein, 50g Corn Flour, 5g Glutamine, 5g Creatine. BCAA tabelts

14:00ish: Post workout shake. As above with cinnamon.

Sleep!!!!

18:30/19:00: Wake and work provided main meal. Again some form of red meat or chicken/fish on offer here.

22:00: MRP with oats and banana again, another fish oil and multi vit.

00:30: Cassein shake. Magnesium Citrate and Zinc Citrate tablets.

I also need to work the Sida Cordifolia back in again.

It's not a perfect diet by any means, but i am still limited by work and what they provide, so I am trying to do the best I can with the resources I have.

Does anyone have anymore ideas??

Thanks for your help guys!!!

and yes Darren, I am almost completely sure I am straight...I think!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You're eating better than me.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks good to me mate just no protien in your first meal? Maybe just have a scoop of whey?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I did think of that. I used to have a shake as soon as I woke up, I was just worried about basically 6 shakes a day. I suppose I could just add one to my porridge or oats in the morning without too much fuss. At least i have ditched the fry ups.

Even skipped my usual cheat monster pizza today and had a grille Quizno's teryaki chicken sub!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have 9 meals a day mate and 6 of them are shakes LOL not ideal but our jobs arnt exactly perfect for bbing

All that talk about chicken subs is making me hungry I want one!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quizno's is awesome mate, they don't microwave like Subway, they grill. It tastes so much nicer, and that way I can convince myself it's healthy!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back yesterday. No great improvements due to still being stuck in the North Atlantic in winter. It's a bloody nightmare! Happy that I have really cleaned up my diet now though. Feeling alot better, eating more often as well. Hoping this will kick start the metabolism again!

*Deads*

5 x 140kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 160kg

4 x 160kg

5 x 150kg

No major inmprovements, although I almost got a full 2nd set at 160. I actually had to drop it at that point as we rolled and I nearly went through the wall.

*Bent over row*

3 x 8 x 80kg

*Lat Pulldown*

3 x 8 x 85kg

Felt easier, maybe need to up the weight

*Close grip cable row*

3 x 8 x 80kg

*BB curls*

3 x 8 x 40kg

Starting to feel easier, will try and up the reps next week

*Standing Hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*Seated incline DB curls*

3 x 10 x 18kg

Time for a weight increase here also maybe.

Today I just did some ab work and 30 mins cross training. My cardio has been rubbish the last week so I need to get back into it.

Hope you guys are all ok.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> No major inmprovements, although I almost got a full 2nd set at 160. I actually had to drop it at that point as we rolled and I nearly went through the wall.


I would pay money to see that. Really.

Nice lifting there, sailor. You're catching up.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great deads mate your still 10kg ahead off me and your training in rough weather LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

Sorry for the Tardy updating. I managed to lose the ship in Madeira after a rather heavy night involving a litre of Sambuca and a litre of Vodka. Needless to say I was not in a good way and woke up in a building site at 6, finally got back at 7 ready for work at 7:30.

Not my finest hour, anyway people need to have a blow out, that was mine.

Had a good session yesterday, but I seem to have done some damage to my elbow and shoulder arm wrestling. Not sure what it is, it feels like it is the bone, I am pretty sure it is something to do with the joints, should be ok, although I couldn't move my arm 2 days ago, passed after a while though.

Managed a cracking workout though by my standards!!!

*Flat Bench*

5 x 60kg warmup

5 x 95KG

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

4 x 110kg *PB*

5 x 105kg

*Dips*

3 x 10 x 20kg. Now with the rucksack on the front, took a bit of getting used to.

*Incline DB*

3 x 15 x 26kg

*Tri Pushdown*

3 x 8 x 50kg Struggled with the arm at this point

*Tri Dips*

3 x 10 x Body weight I could barely move my arm after this. Bit annoyed as I wanted to add some weight this week.

I really enjoyed it this week. Swapped the Decline and incline around as I have no more weight for the incline press so figured I could use the power to add to my dips. Tried the rucksack on the front for the first time, took a bit of getting used to but hey, next week there is an extra 10kg going in regardelss, and on the tri dips. As long as this pain dissapears!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

110kg bench! Jesus I'll defo have to pull my finger out on that one

Great workout mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoulders today. Missed legs again like an idiot. Then I wonder why my deads don't come on! Nevermind.

Took it a bit easier today as I thought I may have a Delt injury, possibly RC but it seems to have worked out fine. Tried switching things around a little. I did this with chest and it worked better for me.

*standing Overhead DB Press*

3 x 10 x 26kg

*Seated Military Press*

5 x 5 x 60kg

*Upright Row*

3 x 8 x 60kg

*Side Raises*

3 x 10 x 14kg Defo need to increase weight here

Then 30 mins cardio to finish

Good workout. Didn't feel any bad pain when I had finished like I normally do, just the good pain you get from a good workout. Don't know if that is from the lighter DB work to start.

Anyway, it worked. Good to get the cardio going again as well.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

god damn I need to work on my shoulder press LOL

Have you thought about having a rolling routine? So if you miss a day the next time you train you just carry on were you left off

I know what a pain in the **** it is to fit in training around watch keeping etc

Anyway just a thought mate, your doing great keep going


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

110kg on bench? Bastard. I mean this from a loving place - I hate you.

 :wub:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you're right Joey, I get far to hung up on doing certain things on certain days. My body doesn't know its a Monday or Friday. I think I will keep the same routine and the same rest and not bother to much about the days of the week.

Tell me about watchkeeping. I was fine on the 12-4 but the 8-12 is so much busier I never stop!

I hate you to Darren from a loving place xxx

You are both killing me on Deads though and that is a true test of strength!

On the bench note, I have now succesfully managed to bench my own weight for reps, which was a goal for me (one which i never though I would reach) so it is time to decide on a new achievable bench goal. Any suggestions??

My dead goal is to do double my bodyweight, realistically I would hope to do that in maybe 4-5 months. It is a struggle onboard, but I hope to maintain the progress at a steady, if slower pace.

Squats, I would like to do 1, just one! Still don't have a way of getting the bloody bar up. I'm going to end up with my overhead press being more than my squat!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

A bit of a dodgy one tody. I seem to be having peaks and troughs galore at the moment.

I have done something to my lower back (to go with my delt and elbow). I read that bent over rows are a very dangerous exercise with reagrds to lower back, so I decided to try and replicate the same exercise on the lat pulldown with quite alot of success.

I will add Deads back in next week.

*Lying Lat Pulldown Row*

3 x 8 x 85kg

*Lat Pulldown*

3 x 8 x 85kg

*Wide grip Row*

3 x 8 x 85kg

I could have sowrn I did something else here but I can't for the life of me remember what.

*Shrugs*

2 x 20 x 60kg

Ran out of weight for DB's so now do these standing on a shoulder press machine. Amazing job!!!

*BB Bicep Curl*

3 x 8 x 40kg

*Standing alternate hammer Curl*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*Incline DB Curl*

2 x 12 x 18kg Subbed the last set for a set of 14kg concentration curls.

I was due to up the weight on the bicep exercises, but I am still getting pain in my forearm and elbow so i didn't want to push it to much. If I am in a better way next week I will up them.

Still need to keep finding different ways of doing exercises to sub for the lack of weight, I'm getting quite imaginative nowadays!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome workout mate:thumbup1:

With regards to the forearm I have the same problem and I find that if you extend your wrist towards the top of your forearm it completely takes the forearm out of the exercise (if that makes sense LOL)

Also because the forearm isn't helping you don't need as much weight

If your looking for other bi exersises that take the forearm out of the equasion google "body drag curl"

Hope that helps mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

That sounds like some kind of late night sex game. I'll look it up.

Next shoulder workout I shall be trying handstand shoulder press lol.

Shoudl be interesting if nothing else. I find I get alot more out of body weight exercises than anything else so I figure it's worth a shot, if I could only find somewhere to do chins!!!

I'll try and keep the forearms out, I used to do seperate forearm exercises, I only stopped when I started to do proper back exercises as I felt my forearms were getting hammered enough.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Peaks and troughs?? Isn't that the motion of the seas??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone,

Well, inbetween the Navy's live firing exercises, fishing boats and a Force 9 gale I finally got into the gym this afternoon and to my joy it was completely empty as all the passengers were throwing up with the weather!

*Incline DB bench*

3 x 15 x 26kg

*Flat Bench*

1 x 5 x 100kg

4 x 5 x 105kg

*Dips*

3 x 12 x 20kg

*Tri pushdowns*

3 x 8 x 55kg

*Tri Dips*

3 x 12 x BW

Felt great after this, didn't really fancy trying for any PB's with the weather the way it was, I nearly lost one of the flat bench's as it was. Happy to get the 4 sets of 105 though, very happy in fact.

I'm loving the new way I organise the exercises. Doing the lighter DB work first and then hitting the bigger exercises. It's giving me a much better pump and the DOMS the next day are better than ever, think this will be my way forward with all days from now on.

Still need to do some serious Ab work and up the cardio as well, 2 areas i am seriously lacking at the moment!!!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Keep up the good work man. You can prob have the run of the gym on the cruise ship huh?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks mate,

It depends, for the first few days the passengers are all really keen and get in and see there fitness instructors, spend a fortune on a crap programme they only follow for 2 days. Then it's all mine to play with. Just wish it had better equipment.

I have to split my workouts between the passenger and crew gyms, crew for olympic bar and passenger for everything else. so it can get a bit frustrating.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your just floating targets for us:lol::laugh:

Well done on the presses mate I know what it's like to train in ruff weather


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't I know it. although we got you back, sailed past a nice little submarine docked today. The wash from us pulled her off the quay and she lost her gangways.

Bloody p*ssed me off last night, if I ever find the comms operator on the Ocean I'm going to slap him. 4 hours trying to call a surface submarine.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back in the gym for a crappy leg session.

It's been about 3 weeks since I did any leg work and i was struggling to do 26Kg DB lunges. At least I managed a good ab session and some more cardio. Which if I'm honest with myself I have been seriously lacking the last month ish.

*DB lunges*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*Extensions*

3 x 8 x 97.5kg

*Curls*

3 x 8 x 60kg

Did 3 sets of 20kg weight crunches, 15 each set

3 sets of bicycle crunches, each set till failure

3 sets of 10 leg raises

3 sets of some funny flipper kick things I discovered a while ago.

Finished all this off with 45 minutes x-trainer at around 75-80% max

to be getting the cardio back in, starting to get everything back just the way it should after my low couple of weeks. At least my lifts havn't dropped!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoulders today.

*DB overhead press*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*Military Press*

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 65kg

4 x 65kg

5 x 60kg

*Upright Row*

3 x 8 x 62.5kg

*Side raises*

3 x 8 x 14kg

30mins cross trainer

It was shaping up to being a bad session after a friend of mine was attacked in Hamburg last night when we were out. Locals getting a bit jealous. Didn't get to bed till 4 in the morning. Luckily he is ok and not in that bad a shape, just a cut above the eye.

When I got in the gym though it actually ended up being quite good. I think I have finally come to terms with the fact that some days you will be sticking full plates on, the others you should be happy with the 1.25's and 2.5's. So long as you are progressing, that is the main thing.

My Military press is getting back towards a reasonable weight, somewhere around where it was before I ditched my training partners, so I am happy with that. Also the cardio is making me feela alot better in myself as well.

Abs are still in agony!!!

Walking around in -1.0°c looking at Christmas markets for 4 hours yesterday probably didn't help!!!

Back tomorrow, No more excuses on that front, Deads in and heavy (for me).

Cheers guys.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice pressing there young man. Very nice. Tinge jealous actually.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Darren, Glad you got home safe.

Wrote you an e-mail and the damn thing crashed, will re-write once I've had my MRP.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

your presses defo make me jelous well done

As long as your progressing mate it dosent matter by how much


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back and Bi's today, finally got back to Deads after I think a 2 week lay off.

I didn't hurt my lower back as much this time so i must be getting better.

I am thinking of swapping deads and bent over rows though as I feel I can increase weight on the rows but my lower back is sore after deads and restricts this.

Anyway, it went a little something like this.

*Deads*

1 x 60kg warmup

5 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

3 x 5 x 150kg

The 150kg was hard to start, but midway through the 2nd set I was powering them out. Looking forward to next week now.

*Bent over row*

3 x 8 x 80kg as above, I know I can go heavier with good form, just my lower back is in agony after deads.

*Lat Pulldown*

3 x 8 x 90kg *PB* I think

3 x 8 x 90kg

3 x 8 x 80kg

*Wide grip row*

3 x 8 x 70kg

Thre this in instead of the close grip cable row as I felt the close grip was to similar to Bent over rows. See how this goes.

*Body drag curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg Cheers Joey, I can hardly write now!

*Hammer curls*

8 x 20kg

8 x 20kg

8 x 18kg

*Incline bench curls*

8 x 20kg

6 x 20kg, then 4 x 18kg

8 x 18kg

Nice 30 mins cardio to finish off with.

Day off tomorrow so heading into Copenhagen for a trip to Tivoli Gardens and a nice 1kg rack of BBQ ribs!!! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> *Deads*
> 
> 1 x 60kg warmup
> 
> ...


Well done ya big poof.



> *Lat Pulldown*
> 
> 3 x 8 x 90kg *PB* I think
> 
> ...


Is that a typo?



> *Body drag curls*
> 
> 3 x 8 x 20kg Cheers Joey, I can hardly write now!


Say what?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish i could argue the poof point, but given some of our convo's I am starting to wonder myself!

No typo, I have done more weight, I think 95kg before, but that was only for 5 reps. This is a PB at 8 reps, I'm pretty sure it is anyway, I may not have updated my noteboard properly. So for those reps it is a PB weight. Mayeb a bit misleading.

Body drag curls are something Joey had me looking at. Basically, instead of curling the bar fromw your waist away from your body and back into your neck. You pull your elbows back and drag the bar up your body. It eliminates any swing and concentrates the movement in your biceps, taking delts totally out of it. Hurts like hell though!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm interesting. Though I tend to avoid BB curls as they kill my wrists and forearms. As for the "typo" I was referring to 9 sets on pulldowns.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

If you're repping out lat pulldowns with 90k, it might be time to switch to chins, man. Still doing really well. Good going, man.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, sorry Darren, need to pay a bit more attention when I'm writing.

Cheers Ingasson, I thought you had dissapeared!! I would love to switch to chins mate, but we have no bar. I have been searching for something suitable to sub, I've asked one of the guys to weld a bar for me, so I'll see how that comes along.

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha very entertaining your life is like a mini soap opera - but more interesting!!

I know the frustrations of training with rubbish equipment - I was stuck in a hotel the other week with a gym where the dumbbells went up to a massive 15kg!! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

15kg eh! I remember benching that lol.

It can be frustrating but you have to make do. I have been guilty to many times of making the lack of equipment and excuse.

My life isn't as bad as it seems writing it down. I have always had a loving family, all be it a tiny loving family. I think some people in the world would give all they have for that.

Especially this time of year.

Thanks for finding my journal though!!! I'm off to see whats happening in your world now lol.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Thanks for finding my journal though!!! I'm off to see whats happening in your world now lol.


Lol - not much cos I've been ill so training is a bit sp**** - I have a blog which is almost up to date and has more training stuff in it, as opposed to the usual drivel I spout :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm scared of that blog button, I keep thinking I might get electrocuted if I touch it.

It's taken me all of my time to get out of the journals and start posting elsewhere, blogs might send me over the edge.

It sucks getting ill. I find hot chocolate, multi-vits and a heavy dosage of family guy pulls me through in the end!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

glad to see your deadlifting again mate an I agree with darren you are a poof

As for putting rows first I find it helps

Body drag curls are awesome


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, it's good to be back deadlifting.

I am almost certain that I will be switching the 2 around next time.

As for being a poof fellow sailor boy. I find that I prefer to be called hetrosexually challenged.

All this from a man who showers daily with 30 other men!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I keep my deadlifting to legs day as I find my hams are a bigger problem than my back, so it works for me (atleast at the moment).

Aren't you due for some updated pics?

Also, you can get one of those extending chinning bars that fits into doorways etc from Argos. I used to have one when I was home-training. They're an ok substitute, but you ideally need a WIDE doorway so you can get the right grip to hit your back otherwise it just becomes another bicep exercise.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mmmmm Family Guy, can't beat it! I think I'm Brian.

You, on the other hand, are clearly Stewie.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It is fantastic!!

I was going to put some pics up last week Ingasson but i had a sudden confidence crisis and bailed. I have the ex joining on Saturday again so i may ask her to take some pics as I trust her. Also it will fit in nicely with the end of year round up that I will be doing. Whilst trying to figure out next years goals!

Talking about updates mate, where are your update pics??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If I can get my man-boobs out on camera then so can you. I used the self-timer...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I will, just may as well wait till she can take them for me. Be much more betterer.

I'm just being daft I know, but I need all the help I can get to look my best!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh honey, you don't need any help  :wub:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah shucks!!!! You say all the right things :wub:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I did stick a couple of pics in my thread a couple of weeks ago, man. Small improvements, but I've changed things a little bit since then and am waiting out to see what other improvements I can continue to make. Mostly tweaking my diet as setting eating times is tricky when I have a job that switches from days to nights mid-week, kinda. Getting there. LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know how you feel mate, I do shift work and it's a nightmare trying to get everything down. I feel the only thing that has really suffered though is my diet, my training has still been ok, all be it with reduced cardio.

I think I did see yours from a few weeks ago now you mention, I'll have another scan back.

I'm actually thinking of switching deads to leg days now as I can't squat due to know rack. so it makes sense to me to have a big compound on leg day then I will hopefully be recovered in order to do a full back day without the lower back pain. I'll take shrugs to leg day as well probably as I like doing them after I have pre-exhausted with Deads.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I'm scared of that blog button, I keep thinking I might get electrocuted if I touch it.
> 
> It's taken me all of my time to get out of the journals and start posting elsewhere, blogs might send me over the edge.
> 
> It sucks getting ill. I find hot chocolate, multi-vits and a heavy dosage of family guy pulls me through in the end!


Ha ha the blog button is fine....or click the blog no next to someone's name (if they post) - mine is pretty much the same as here but it's been going much longer :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest and tri's today.

Highs and lows, I was hoping to get 110kg bench for reps but ended up staying at 105 as that was a struggle. Did increase both dips though!

*Incline DB Bench*

3 x 12 x 26kg

*Flat bench Olympic bar*

8 x 60kg warm up

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

4 x 105kg Had my grip all wrong and my wrist gave out, lucky to get it up again.

5 x 105kg

5 x 105kg

*PB's* for reps I suppose and my first full +100kg session

*Dips*

1 x 10 BW warm up

3 x 8 x 30kg (in my rucksack on my front) *PB* Felt pretty easy

*Tri pushdowns*

2 x 8 x 55kg

1 x 8 x 50kg hurt like hell

*Tri dips*

10 x BW warmup

3 x 8 x 10kg (in my rucksack) *PB*

So pretty chuffed about the dips, shame about the bench, but chin up it was a good workout overall! Cardio and legs tomorrow, maybe with deads as well!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats on the dips mate and 105kg is awesome :thumbup1:

You could try hack squats with an ollybar instead of squat or maybe even throw them in after deads


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good going on 105, it's more than me (bitch) because of my shoulder.



windsor81 said:


> Had my grip all wrong and my wrist gave out, lucky to get it up again.


I'd give you a hand :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How did I know you would be the first to pick up on that lol

Anytime big bear!

Cheers Joey, I was starting to think you'd been sent on manouvers!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I was starting to think you were on the lash somewhere!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why's that? I am supposed to be dodgin oil rigs in the North Sea at the moment. We have the Noorhinder junction coming up soon. Bloody arrival Zeebrugge AND departure Amsterdam, don't know hwo I p*ssed of!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's been v dot quiet here this evening. Think everyone's out on the lash.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I may have a cheeky Pimms after watch, but I have another long day tomorrow so it will only be one.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Staff xmas party tomorrow... drinking starts at noon...

As for Pimm's - now I *know* you're gay.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

it's pimms o'clock LOL

Got to agree with darren mate pimms is gay, rum is for winners


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You know what Rum rhymes with.......Bum, I don't think I need to say anymore than that.

Legs today, first day swapping deads around. I really think I will feel the benefit of this.

Managed a good few at 150kg, still feel I have stalled a bit, when I get the full 5 x 5 at 150 I'm going to up it and go back to week on week off 1rm work. Just need to get my confidence back in them a bit, the break actually has made me a bit nervous about deads.

*Deadlifts*

5 x 100kg warmup

5 x 140kg

4 x 5 x 150kg

*DB Lunges*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*leg extensions*

3 x 8 x 97.5kg (maybe worth switching to single legs so I can still have more weight

*Leg curls*

3 x 8 x 65kg (the technogym machine is a right bitch, I hate the way this works)

30 mins cross trainer.

Feeling good after that though. Not a bad workout.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Keep it up fella sounds like a big workout. Bet u felt good after that


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you will be doing 5x5 at 150 again in no time mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're stuck with curls and extensions for legs then YES do them single-leg.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys, I'm starting to get back in the flow.

I don't know what happened with deads, I seemed to miss 3 weeks and then I just started to think about then too much when I do them. Need to unfocus a bit more and just lift.

Single legs it is, I think that may also stop the awful motion on the curl machine!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shoulders today.

*Arnold Press*

3 x 8 x 25kg Never eattempted before, love them, different DB's as well, better grip.

*Seated Military Press*

8 x 20kg warmup

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg ish I had to balance the bar on my head on the last rep for a few seconds before I could push it up, so really it was only 4.

*Upright row*

8 x 20 warmup

8 x 60kg

8 x 65kg

8 x 65 kg

*Side Raises*

3 x 8 x 14kg time for a weight raise next week

*Shrugs*

3 x 20 x 65kg

2 x 20 x crunches ( with 20kg)

2 x 20 x bicycle crunches

2 x 20 x hanging leg raises

Unfortunately no time for cardio due to work.

Very happy with todays work, especially in the rough weather again. Can be a bit hard when you hit a wave with 65kg above your head. Well chuffed anyway!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeeez man that's some serious weight. Are your shrugs done with the BB or DB's?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I maxed out the DB's at 26kg, same as every other lift. So I was stuck trying to find a way to increase the weight. I found that if you stand on the seat of the shoulder press machine with your ar5e where your head should be you can use that as a replacement. I tried BB shrugs but I couldn't isolate as well.

It's not perfect by any means, but i have to be adaptive with the kit I have. At least until I get the BB shrugs down properly.

I am very happy with the Military press though.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you not do anything to hit your rear delts? Are you one of the guys who believes hard back training gives 'em all they need? Just wondering as I've heard all kinds of arguments for and against.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Now that you point it out, I notice that myself. I do work rear delts in every other week, normally, but would be interested to hear what others do...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I train shoulders and back together with prone flye for rear delts, but they also get hit pretty well with bent-over rows. I've spoken to a lot of people who say not to train them separately at all, and probably the same amount who think they ARE worthy of their own exercises.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually, I used to do bent over flye's now you mention it. I have no idea why I stopped. Would you say they would be a better on back or shoulder day, I am leaning more towards back day myself??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back yesterday, couldn't update as the dam net was down again!!!

*Bent over Row*

10 x 40kg warmup

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg *PB*

8 x 60kg

*Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 50kg warmup

3 x 8 x 90kg

*Wide Grip Rows*

8 x 50kg warmup

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 75kg

*Body Drag Curls*

3 x 8 x 10kg

*Hammer Curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*Standing alternate DB curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

Well chuffed with all that. Managed alot now the deads are on leg day, loved it!!

Just cardio now until Boxing day, I was going to work straight through but I now have 2 days rest anyway so I may as well have a third on Christmas day as well.

Having said that I will be doing Cardio for 30 mins twice a day everyday!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

That sounds an intense workout mate. Keep it up bro.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Actually, I used to do bent over flye's now you mention it. I have no idea why I stopped. Would you say they would be a better on back or shoulder day, I am leaning more towards back day myself??


If you HAVE to separate shoulders and back, I'd do prone flyes on shoulders day as they'd get a good rest before getting hit again on back day,


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Ollie, doing my best.

Yeah, i like to separate shoulders and back, my 4 day split seems to be doing the trick at the moment. I'll put them back in Inggasson. Like i said I don't really remember why I dropped them in the first place.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

going great there mate your shoulder press makes me feel weak LOL

I hit rear delts last on back day it means you can use less weight and it seams to be doing the trick for me

My thinking is that then they get to rest for 7 days rather than them getting hit on back day and shoulder day, just food for thought mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

merry Christmas mate have a good one


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back into it with avengance today. Cracking workout, must be all those extra calories I had over the last few days.

*Incline DB bench*

3 x 10 x 25kg Slowed this right down, took it all the way down and stretched out fully. A great start, made the rest of the session better somehow.

*Flat Bench BB*

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 107.5kg

5 x 107.5kg

5 x 107.5kg All be it the last one I had to arch my back to get it back on the hooks.

Loved this, especially as I binned my ego and allowed myself to put a 1.25 on. It's all still extra weight.

*Dips*

10 x BW warmup

2 x 10 x 30kg Think I need more already on this one, I will have to source a dipping belt as my rucksack will only take another 10kg max.

*Machine flye's*

3 x 10 x 25kg. Not sure why I did these, but gave a nice pump anyway to finish chest

*Tri pushdowns*

8 x 55kg

6 x 55kg, 2 x 50kg

8 x 50kg My tri's were on fire by this point

*Tri Dips*

10 x B warmup

3 x 10 x 10kg in rucksack. Damn near fell off the handles.

Then 30 mins cardio. I realised I may have been doing to much intensity at this before.

I was running at 180+ bpm. I took this right down today to around 145 bpm. 6.5kph on a 2% incline did the trick. Actually enjoyed it as opposed to killing myself for 30 mins then throwing up.

So I had a great first one back after Christmas, now off in the sun. 25 degrees outside!!!!!!! Stroll on.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome bench mate I wish I could get near that weight an your right even adding 0.5kg to a lift is progress

I think your still doing to much intensity in your cardio 120 is optimal for fat burning (I think) but all cardio will stimulate metabolism and appertite so I'm not sure how much difference it makes


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually enjoyed the cardio alot more, I may switch it to a brisk walk around the deck for half an hour, that way I can combine it with bronzing.

I think I must have a high resting heart rate because I always seem to be around 100 before I start. I will test it tonight when I'm zoned out on the bridge.

Thanks for the words Joey, I was well chuffed with my workout today, I felt a great feeling when I left the gym, something that has been missing for a while!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I know the feeling mate it feels like a cross betwean job satisfaction and sex:thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Impressive Chest and Tricep workout mate.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> *Flat Bench BB*
> 
> 5 x 100kg
> 
> ...


I officially hate you now. :cursing:

:wub: ya really.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I love you too sweetheart xxx

Feeling very rejuvenated with thie gym malarky.

I was up at 6 this morning for 30 mins cardio, kept my BPM at 125-130ish on the x-trainer. About 310 calories at an average of around 120spm. Will try and do 45 next time.

Then had myself 2 nice all egg white omlettes for Brekkie.

Feel really good about the day now and well woken up. Legs after morning shift and then a nice 45 minute brisk walk on deck.

Going to be grabbing myself a heart rate monitor soon as well for when I am walking.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No, I still hate you. In revenge, I'm going to pull me some heavy-ass deads today, take my anger out on the iron. I think 185 is do-able.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Legs today.

Pretty happy, although I am sure I have some form issues with deadlifting,

My lower back is in agony.

*Deads*

5 x 100kg warmup

5 x 15-kg

5 x 160kg

5 x 160kg

5 x 160kg

2 x 160kg, 3 x 150kg

*Single Leg Leg extensions*

3 x 8 x 55kg

*Leg curls*

3 x 8 x 70kg

Cardio on treadmill. 45 minuites, 6 kph @ a 2.00 % incline.

Managed I think 370 calories, although not 100% on that.

Very happy with that today, just need to double check my form on deads. But a step forward non the less.

Hoping to get up for morning cardio again tomorrow, another 45 mins.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Get someone to take some video of you deadlifting and post it up, then let people comment. I did that; the only form correction comment was that my back was a little rounded.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Some good lifts the past few days there mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Pasta, feeling really good about the gym again and some new energy.

I'm home in under 2 weeks now GG, I may go and see the doctor, I'm due my medical anyway for work should get done then.

Can anyone reccomend any decent heart rate monitors?


----------



## drew_uk (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Chris m8... great journal..

Making some great gains there... I'm 6'3 as well so know what a fK'ing struggle it can be to get the mass on being tall...

Nice work fella.. keep it up


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Trying to get the mass off aint to easy either mate!!

Thanks for dropping in. You been training long??


----------



## drew_uk (Feb 11, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> Trying to get the mass off aint to easy either mate!!
> 
> Thanks for dropping in. You been training long??


Back into to it for the last 6 months after being a t**t and taking two years off!! really missed it.... so making some good gains now... gonna make a good start to 2009 now... first full year of lifting for a few years...

u working up to compete m8?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Still not sure what I working to to be honest. I was originally doing it to keep in shape, then I was bitten. Then decided I was doing more strength training. Then I was cutting, then bulking. All over the bloody place. I've upped my cardio again though and I have decided to lose some more body fat now, cut out the carbs and am now trying to cut up a bit. Whcih was more or less what I was doing when I started this journal.

You should start a journal up with pics on here. New Year seems like a very good time to start to me. Helps keep you motivated and a good check on progress. I was getting very slack a few weeks ago and this helped get me back on track.

I can see me definately competeing in something sooner or later though. Maybe darts lol.

Delts today, going to be adding rear flye's at the end of the workout.

I'm loving my cardio at the moment. Finished work at midnight last night and did half an hour, got up at 06:30 and did 45 minutes before work, then I will be doing another 45 minutes after delts.

Cut my heartrate to 120-130 bpm on Joeys advice, which works out about 6.0 - 6.5kph on a 2.0% incline.

My resting heart rate it turns out is 75-80 bpm, I can only imagine it was higher the last time due to the Sida pre-workout. Not so worried now! I'll stick the workout up in a bit. Then I guess tomorrow it is end of year review and maybe some pics if I can work my camera!!


----------



## drew_uk (Feb 11, 2006)

Yeah m8.. need to make sure i get my ass into gear for 2009... the year of the bulk!! lol

bloody hell all that cardio u gonna be competing against the Ethiopians in the marathon m8!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Still not sure what I working to to be honest. I was originally doing it to keep in shape, then I was bitten. Then decided I was doing more strength training. Then I was cutting, then bulking. All over the bloody place. I've upped my cardio again though and I have decided to lose some more body fat now, cut out the carbs and am now trying to cut up a bit. Whcih was more or less what I was doing when I started this journal.
> 
> You should start a journal up with pics on here. New Year seems like a very good time to start to me. Helps keep you motivated and a good check on progress. I was getting very slack a few weeks ago and this helped get me back on track.
> 
> I can see me definately competeing in something sooner or later though. Maybe darts lol.


Good advice re the journal, Drew, and I'd take it. It's dead handy having your ass slapped now and again by people around here, I'm sure Chris would concur.

Chris - as for you, there's no harm in training for strength yet looking good and lean(ish). To me, you seem very much built for strength.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

As long as I can get my form Darren. I think I have at least realised early on (ish) that my deads are off and I think it is a good time now, with dieting down a little to maybe drop my weights 10% and address any form issues that I have before I carry on and start lifting heavier, I'm heading towards the 180 kilo mark on deads for 1 and although that isn't much compared to some guys, it's getting towards serious injury terretory rahther than a strain so i think it needs addressing ASAP.

Having said that after my workout today i am starting to think strength may not be my strong point. Weights actually went down today. Not sure whether it is having the deads only a days rest away or if it was because I did a RC warmup today with light DB's. Maybe it is due to increased cardio, or maybe the moon is just to bloody low in the sky. Either way I am annoyed with myself.

Guess we all have off days, I still had DOMS when I finished, so I guess thats something!

*Standing Arnold Press*

3 x 8 x 26kg

*Seated Military Press*

5 x 60kg

3 x 65kg

5 x 60kg

4 x 60kg

5 x 55kg

*Upright row*

3 x 8 x 60kg

*Side raises*

3 x 8 x 14kg

*Bent over flyes*

3 x 10 x 20kg

*Shrugs*

3 x 12 x 32.5kg

Then 45 minutes cardio. My heart was pumping so my heart rate was a little up.

2.0% incline, 6.0kph, 45 minutes, 371 calories (I think), around 130 - 140 bpm.

On the plus side I found my Fleetwood Mac live reunion album, so 45 mins flew by!!!

Back and Bi's tomorrow, looking for a good one to make up for today.

A nice 30 mins midnight cardio should help perk me up a bit!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*REVIEW TIME!!!*

So, a quick check on weights.

When i started (around June-July ish)

Squat - 60kg 6 x 6

Bench - 60kg 6 x 6

Bent over rows - 60kg 3 x 8

Bicep curls - 12kg - 3 x 8

Overhead Db press (seated) - 20kg 3 x 6

No deads

My PB's 03/10/2008 (day I started my journal)

Squat - 110kg 5 x 5

Deadlift - 120kg 5 x 5 (although just pulled my hamstring today)

Flat Bench - 90kg 5 x 5

Bent over rows - 80kg 5 x 5

Bicep curls - 20kg 5 x 5

Overhead dumbell press - 26kg 5 x 5

Now

Squat - 110kg (can't squat at the moment so no change

Deadlift - 170kg for 1

Flat Bench - 107.5kg 5 x 5

Bent over rows - 90kg 3 x 8

Bicep curls - 20kg 3 x 8

Military Press - 65kg 5 x 5

I need to do a check on measurements, body wise, to see how that has been.

Also I cannot weigh myself because believe it or not, we have not a single set of scales on the whole bloody ship.

Anyways, I started back in probably early July with a massive life overhaul.

I had my first cigarette at the age of 12, 14 years later I finally kicked the habit, i have no idea how, I think it was just time. I have to say this was probably the single greatest achievement in my life. I cannot describe how amazing this first change was, and I guess I will never be able to measure how significant it has been to everything since.

I also managed to curb a rather nasty drink problem that started a few years back and spiralled quite fantastically out of control to the point where I nearly lost my job and health.

More than both of those things i managed to get into this gym thingy. I was found by an ex BB aimlessly throwing metal around with no real energy and direction, he was in there working out hard. We instantly became friends and started working out, him because he wanted to help me, and me driven by pure jealousy that he looked better than me. I soon learnt to do it for myself and really enjoy it.

So, apart from all those things. How has it gone.

i guess when you look at the big picture, this year has been an all out success really. I am now healthier and fitter. I have also dropped from around 18st 8lbs to proba about 16st 7lbs, 24%bf to about 15% i would say, and I can walk up a flight of stairs now. I also look so much better now than I did, and even i can now see the difference.

Also joined my first forum!!! Here. I have met some really cool people on here, my knowledge is increasing every day, and my ignorance's all but gone.

I now understand things like Steroids and ECA's and no longer think they are the work of the devil. I understand diet a bit better, I know what a carb is, and that eating Veg and Fruit isn't "a bit gay".

I still can't help but feel a little disapointed though. With a little more cardio more often and maybe a few decent, consistent training partners and maybe not being on a ship I feel i could have achieved so much more. I guess that is what learning is all about though hey!

So looking forward rather than back. What next?

I mean lifts wise, I am looking to at least start squatting again. I would like to be 150kg by mid next year. Deads to be 200 and bench maybe 150 by the same time.

Also, i am determined to keep the cardio up at the level I am at now. BF sub 10% ASAP. Then who knows, the more I think of it the more I am interested in Power than BB. So maybe start to look more into that.

Clean my bloody diet up. It goes so well and then I screw it up. I am going to start posting it up on here so i can be shamed when i don't keep it up!

I have looked into AAS, but I definately think not for me at the moment. I know everyone say "it's not cheating" but honestly it would be for me now. There is nothing that I can't achieve naturally for now so I would just be using AAS as a short cut, not really the point.

I am also determined to attend my first BB and PL shows, for a bit more motivation, and also continue meeting more cool people!!

More importantly though, need to keep on learning, there is so much to know, but knowledge IS power.

A HUGE thankyou to all of you guys and girl on here helping to keep me on the straight and narrow, you have helped me immensly. Makes it all that more easy when you have people helping.

I really look forward to maybe meeting some of you this year at shows and whatever, if any of you happen to find yourselves on a cruise ship then give me a shout, you never know, I may be there!!

Chris :thumb: :rockon: :beer:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fantastic Review Mate. :thumb:

Its good to see your ambitions for the new year and also good to see you have made some progress on your lifts. I feel doing a journal on this forum helps with motivation to be honest, best thing I have done for myself bbing wise to be honest.

Keep up the good work buddy! :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Your honesty is refreshing. Much love and all the best for 09.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

alright pal, i apologise for being a tard and not getting in here sooner as you post some good inspiring stuff in my journal and ive been a bit slow off the mark in getting into other peoples

you look to have a good base pal

very good review mate it's refreshing that you have learnt so much and dont hold back in admitting the fact 

keep at it and i look forward to you beating my lifts sometime pretty early on in 2009 

dave


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys! Makes it worthwhile.

Honesty is what it's all about. Why lie or hold back, you will never get accurate advise or progress if you do!

All the best for 2009 guys. I'm off sunbathing!!!! ha ha ha!


----------



## drew_uk (Feb 11, 2006)

Great going m8... keep up the god work...

Jesus I feel like a school teacher....

P.S. Very good attendance!! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, my head is refreshingly clearish so I thought I would write my New Years Eve workout down.

*Bent over rows*

8 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 90kg

8 x 60kg

*Lat pulldown*

8 x 95kg

8 x 95kg

8 x 90kg

*Wide grip rows*

3 x 8 x 80kg

*Body drag curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*DB alternate hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*incline DB curls*

2 x 8 x 20

*Concenctration curls*

8 x 12kg

then 45 minutes treadmill to finish. great workout!! loved it.

Must sleep now, knackered!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's some nice rowing! How's your back feel today?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

its actually ok, my arms are killing me though. I'm normally ok the next day, it's the day after that that gets me.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK... *Very *Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness!

Though my quads are still sore from Tuesday. Feel very hard though...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys. Chest and Tri's today. Back in the North Atlantic again and on my way HOME!!!!!!!! So actually wasn't expecting anything out of this world training wise due to the weather. Pleasantly surprised though.

I dropped the weight on the tri pushdowns, as last week I noticed I had weird form on it. I was leaning to one side, obviously to compensat for some sort of weakness on the other side. Just just knocked them back 10kg and did a perfect set of sets.

I think it's very important that you don't let ego get in the way to much, and don't be to concerened with the numbers, more the way in which you do it. So ego was reigned in, and felt a better pump for it.

*Flat Bench*

8 x 60kg warmup

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 107.5kg

4 x 107.5kg

5 x 107.5kg (was hoping for a bit more, but still happy. Had to do this first as the bench was in use)

*Dips*

8 x BW warmup

3 x 10 x 30kg (time to add another 10 me thinks)

*Incline DB bench*

Used a 45degree incline for a change

3 x 12 x 26kg

*Tri Pushdowns*

8 x 20kg warmup

3 x 8 x 45kg

*Tri Dips*

10 x BW warmup

3 x 10 x 10kg

Then followed by 45 minutes on the X-trainer. Level 5, around 130 Bpm. 470 calories.

I'm actually burning more calories now then I did at flat out, and I am only doing 45 minutes more, so all good. Also I am doing it 3 times a day. So I am hoping to see some big improvements soon!!!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

reps comin your way regarding ego training :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks alot mate. Nice of you to drop by and have a look.

Tomorrow I will be taking my deads back about 10kg as well as I am concerned about form as well. My lower back is crippled afterwards and i refuse to believe it is JUST a weak lower back.

I may take a look at bench's after reading Nytol and Supercells training log. Mayeb just do a little more research on pausing between reps and maybe adjusting hand positions. Not sure yet.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You should be doing bench press first anyway as it's the biggest move. Nice lifting sans ego.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> My trainer had a routine where he made me pause mid rep on benches holding the bar at the top of the range (with a spotter of course). Strange but effective!


I don't understand. as in mid way between your chest and the lock out, or at the lockout position? how long do you pause for??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

F*ck yeah!!!

Had a great session today, namely because I have deads nailed down. Well, at least 100% better than before.

Also I have drawn my first shin blood. Woo hoo. All I need now is the nose bleed and I'm done!

Dropped the weight right back and sorted the form out.

Originally my feet were about 6 inches away from the bar. It just seemed like a natural place to stand. I used to here people talk about dragging the bar and had no idea what they were talking about.

Anyways, I put my feet right up close to the bar and forced my body to work from that position. This meant I HAD to squat low properly to get to the bar AND it kept my back straight. Anyway, shoulders back, chest out, head up and pull. What a difference.

On the negative side, I didn't lift as much, but I couldn't really care as I managed to walk out of the gym. Before my lower back was in so much agony I couldn't move.

Anyway, it went like this

*Deads*

5 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

5 x 140kg

5 x 150kg

3 x 150kg

1 x 150kg failure.

In hindsight I probs shouln't have done the last 5 at 150, but I wanted a go. Felt my back twingeing which confirms my thoughts that I was getting to carried away chucking plates on and disregarding form. Lucky I stopped before something serious happened!

*Leg curls*

3 x 8 x 65kg

*Single leg leg extensions*

3 x 8 x 52.5kg

45 mins x-trainer. around 129bpm average, burning 513 calories.

Well chuffed to bits. It means that I can safely put deads back on back day and not worry about my lower back being too sore to do the rest of the exercises, I can just enjoy the pre-exhaust from it!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Big hugs. Glad someone had a good deadlift workout today.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So did you mate, just a bendy bar and a bit of time off thats all.

I'll be having a few extra days off the end of this week. I finish back and then 2 days later I leave so I have decided (with the exception of cardio) to have a few well deserved rest days before I drive home.

I'm so chuffed I sorted my form out, now I want to see those numbers rising!!!! For both of us!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I bet they will, and a little time off will do you no harm. When do you get back to Southampton?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

11th, Sunday coming. Hire car confirmation is through. I'm all but gone! Only Madeira to go and then Soton itself.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*organises welcome party*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yay good deads!!!! I have some work to do to start catching up, I see......


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Still beating me on squats though girl!!

A welcome home party? For moi! I'm honoured sir.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Careful on them deads mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, I also forgot to mention that I did the deads barefoot this time as well.

In the past I had just been doing them in running shoes, thinking, what difference could it really make?? Turns out a lot!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ive never done deads or squats in bare foot. What difference does this make Chris?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well it takes about 3/4 inch of the distance you're lifting the bar.

Also when you were running shoes you get alot of cushioning in the sole's, which I believe will take a lot of the drive away from the heels, making it more difficult. I read somewhere it's like deadlifting on a sofa.

Also your running shoes tilt your foot forward with the elevated heel, which I don't think is a good starting position for lifts.

I wasn't sure it would make any difference, but I tried it anyway and it is so much better. Especially the drive through the heel part. You can feel your feet gripping the floor better.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with Chris. I don't lift barefoot, but my shoes are completely flat (like Converse) and I find it a lot easier, squatting and deadlifting. I feel much more balanced, never mind being able to drive through my heels.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great news on the deadlifts mate :thumbup1:

and I completely agree running trainers are horrible to train in

You looking forward to getting back to sunny England mate?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

great deadlifting big fella, interesting comments on the arguement against wearing shoes to deadlift and squat, it makes good sense and id never thought of it like that

hopefully i'll find 20kg on my deadlift if i take my shoes off :lol:

keep it up lad :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats what I like to see Dave, baby steps lol :thumb:

Joey, I can't wait mate. Not for the weather though lol. I've done 4 month sthis time away on THE most political ship I have ever worked on. I am mentaly shattered, physically I'm fine. I can't wait to get back and train in a proper gym, eat proper food whenever I want, and just generally kick back and chill out for a month. Hopefully a bit longer if I get the ship change I am after. Trying to get one of the big ones. Ventura or Princess.

Oh yeah, and did I mention SLEEP!!!!!!!!!! Bloody watchkeeping kills me! :cursing:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Never really thought about the shoe issue. Will defo experiment with that, cheers


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

enjoy it while it lasts mate god knows watch keeping fcuks you up LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well carrying on with my new non ego lifting, I dropped the lifts back again today. I should have done this ages ago as I have been stuck on 60kg and 65kg for months. Still live and learn, I tried to push on through but it didn't work.

Workout was a good 45 minutes today, cut a load of time wasteing out, and recovery time between sets. If I'm honest with myself, this still needs a lot of work. I seem to spend twice as much time doing nothing than I do actually working out!

Also in that 45 mins was a light RC warmup routine.

*Military Press*

8 x bar warmup

5 x 50kg

5 x 55kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

3 +f x 65kg

8 + f x bar

*Upright rows*

8 x 40kg

8 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 60kg

*Overhead seated DB press*

8 x 8kg warmup

3 x 8 x 25kg

*Side raises*

3 x 8 x 15kg

*Bent over flye's*

3 x 10 x 20kg

20 mins x-trainer. Around 250 calories.

Fantastic workout. Best shoulder one for a while. VERY happy with my form. Until I dropped the weights and concentrated I hadn't realised how far my form had slipped. This is when you miss training partners I guess.

Looking forward to hopefully the weights going up again now I have sorted that all out.

Back and Bi's tomorrow. I think I will do deads again, all be it a lighter set, maybe 5 x 5 or 3 x 8 at 140kg. I miss the pre-exhaust they give you. It has been long enough since the last time I think so I should have enough rest now.

hope you're all well!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks good Chris. Dont you do Shrugs on your shoulder workout?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I did for the last few weeks as I had shifted deads to leg day, so I used the pre-fatigue from delts going into shrugs. Seeing as I plan to throw a few deads in tomorrow I thought I would delay the shrugs till tomorrow and use the pre-fatigue from the deads, which I always find far greater. I get a much better pump when I do shrugs after deads,


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

how do u fair if u work on a ship and u run out of supplements or protein lol


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

hahaha good question.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

easy just stock up before the ship leaves the wall

Great work out mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

On a normal cruise we are in Southampton every 14 days ish, so I can just nip to GNC for supplies. We will be on the world cruise when I get back this time so I have stock piled 3 big tubs of reflex and creatine, and all the other stuff as I have to fly to Singapore.

Just takes a bit extra planning. I have ran out of corn flour though, like a muppet, so I will have to go begging to the chef when I get back.

I can feel the DOMS coming now in my shoulders. Fantastic!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hurrah.

Ollie - a lot of people reckon that heavy deads are enough for traps, and I agree with this. Chris does a decent deadlift so he should be OK.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Think you may need to change that last post Darren.

Chris does a *VERY* decent deadlift. (for a relative newbie!)

*Deads*

3 x 60kg warmup

3 x 100kg

3 x 140kg

2 x 150kg

2 x 160kg

1 x 170kg

*2*!!!!! x 180kg *PB by quite a bit, and one rater chuffed little boy!!*

I'm coming for you Darren, only 40kg away:tongue: Put that in your military press pipe and smoke it   Ok, maybe getting a little carried away, and maybe still a little :whistling: bit jealous of your MP. I am so chuffed though. I had that big gap from Deads, and I havn't done any 1rm work for ages, so I am amazed at it, I was only going to do 5 x 5 at 140kg but thought hell, I'll give it a shot.

To make things better, 2 reps!!! I think I may have another 10kg at a push, 5kg defo as well. Happy days

*Bent over row*

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

*Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 50kg warmup

8 x 80kg

8 x 85kg

8 x 90kg

*Wide grip rows*

8 x 50kg warmup

8 x 70kg

8 x 75kg

8 x 80kg

*shrugs (on shoulder press)*

3 x 12 x 67.5kg

*Incline DB curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*Alternate DB hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

I was going to do body drag curls but I had nothing left by the end, absolutely spent.

Did I mention that I had perfect form on my deads again!!!!  :thumb: :bounce: :beer: :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well what can I say. Well done, it's a nice way to end the trip home. And with the next 4 weeks to do nothing but eat, sleep, and train, I expect great things from you. For someone who's only been deadlifting a few months, that's amazing progress. I've been deadlifting for probably 18-24 months, though only "properly" the last 10, and you're catching me up.

I was going to rep you but have to spread the love. I'll buy you a pint instead.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Excellent deads - I'm really jealous now!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Darren.

Just got to beat you with my squat Beklet!!!! Still annoys me lol

I am so chuffed with getting the 4 plates a side. Next step is 5 a side, thats 220kg. I'm sure there is someone I know who has done that recenttly mmmm..............


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Darren.
> 
> Just got to beat you with my squat Beklet!!!! Still annoys me lol
> 
> I am so chuffed with getting the 4 plates a side. Next step is 5 a side, thats 220kg. I'm sure there is someone I know who has done that recenttly mmmm..............


23 November 2008 at about 10:00.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Coming to get you mate!!!!!!!! You better get your hoop in gear lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny you should say that....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh god, what have I got myself into now??

I nearly have my star as well I think!!! yay!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

thank you for the kind motivational comment in my journal it really cheered me up

especially the part about me being old and weak


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for popping by Dave, with absolutely no-one pushing you at all to as well lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

for the recortd you forgot the following words

short

fat

attractive


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought you were over 6ft Dave?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I thought you were over 6ft Dave?


i wish, verne toyer makes me look small


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Really?? In any photos I've seen you look a decent height.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Really?? In any photos I've seen you look a decent height.


looks can be deceiving, i went to the sly stallone school of hang round with people smaller then oneself (not really my best mates 6 foot 7)

i don't wear heels though

im five foot 9 which makes my pathetic deadlift even worse as theres less distance for the bar to travel


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

6ft is small lol. especially when I have my boots on!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh Chris, you're so big!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was going to say your not the first to say that.......but unfortunately :sad: :crying:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

your mother said it too?

it's ok mine tells me im special all the time


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well from what I hear goes on on cruise liners.....










Which one is you? (And yes, I know they made this on one of your tubs)

Anyway, how about some photos??? Someone who has made SUCH IMPRESSIVE PROGRESS over the past few months should have EQUALLY IMPRESSIVE PHOTOS.

(Though I've already seen the ones of your ass.)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Im the one in the red dress......photo's will be along soon, I think.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Oh Chris, you're so big!


is that what all the boys say:whistling:

Great deads mate I'm going to have to try some 1rm work next week to catch you up damn:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I reckon I have a 190 in me as well. Next week I will do some 5 x 5 and then the week after it will be 1rm again and I WILL have 190!!!

I will also have a nice structured sorted diet by then as I will be cooking for myself!

Yeah Joey, if only the girls would say it once in a while!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> for the recortd you forgot the following words
> 
> short
> 
> ...


Hey, you talking about me again? :laugh:



dmcc said:


> Well from what I hear goes on on cruise liners.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not seen those......*sulks*......share and share alike..... 



windsor81 said:


> Yeah Joey, if only the girls would say it once in a while!


WOW......oh boy you've just made my....er.........eyes water  :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I may be in love with you Bek, you know all the right things to say :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you can show her the size of your tug................................

boat


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's not the size of the tug, it's the power in its engine.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

pure diesel power baby!!!

god, feels weird not going to the gym today, and tomorrow off as well.

6 hour drive, looking forward to hitting chest and tri's on Monday in a proper gym.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

For proper gyms. As I said, you've got four weeks to do nothing but eat, sleep, and train. Lucky git.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I think I may be in love with you Bek, you know all the right things to say :tongue:


Yeah baby, you're the best!

Wow, you're amazing!! I've been wasting my time all these years with inferior men...

You're so manly, make me feel so weak in comparison.... 



dmcc said:


> It's not the size of the tug, it's the power in its engine.


Indeed!!! a V8 in a Ford 100E is far more impressive than a 1.1l engine in a Sierra.... :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Yeah baby, you're the best!
> 
> Wow, you're amazing!! I've been wasting my time all these years with inferior men...
> 
> ...


 :blush: *sigh* If only twas true my little squat queen!! If only twas true!

V8??? I've got 4 V16 sitting under me. 4 12 Mega Watt little babies. Churns out something like 80,000 BHP. Also chugs about 230 tonnes of fuel a day as well. Jesus I'm such a geek!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I am only 20 mins away from finishing my last watch.

Should be off by 11 tomorrow ready for the 7 hour drive home tomorrow.

Probably won't be online tomorrow. I'm sure most of you will cope, the others probably won't even notice.

Hopefully get back on ASAP, see how long it takes Sky to sort out my broadband in the new house.

Anyways, till then, look after yourselves, I'll see you back land.....

.......now where did I put those Sea Turtles????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, I am only 20 mins away from finishing my last watch.
> 
> Should be off by 11 tomorrow ready for the 7 hour drive home tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Aw I'm sure it's all true...... :thumb:

Good luck tomorrow - hopefully the drive won't be too awful!! :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Missing you already!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He wishes. He's on the M3, possibly the M25 by now. But he does have 4 weeks to do nothing but train and eat. Git.

:wub: ya really.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Made it home guys. Sorry for the short message. Will be on parents comp tomorrow.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest today. On my piddly little phone.

Bloody annoyed really. Didn't realize its only a bloody 10kg bar in my gym.

Anyway, at least I could up my incline db.

Actually, even with the weight down I got a massive pump.

Flat bench

6 x 80

5 x 85

5 x 90

5 x 95

5 x 100

Incline db

8 x 26

8 x 30

8 x 34

Dips

3 x 15 x bw

Tri push downs

3 x 8 x 50

Tri dips

3 x 10 x. Bw

First day at the hard core gym tomorrow. Bricking it. Some huge guys in there. Also chav central.

Hopefully be ok.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Chris just skimmed throught the thread. all the best with this mate.

Looking good in the pics mate just dont leave your porn mags on show on your bed side table.

Take it easy.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> First day at the hard core gym tomorrow. Bricking it. Some huge guys in there. Also chav central.
> 
> Hopefully be ok.


Take some pics! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Great new gym guys. Loved it. Although as I said to darren. There only seems to be 2 kinds of guys, the big guys who train and lift big, and the chavs that hang round these guys talking about lifting big weights.

Anyway, I squatted,yay!

Single leg extensions

3 x 8 x 50kg

Lying leg curls

3 x 8 x 50kg (these were a killer)

Squats

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

These may have been more but i'm not sure if iy was a 10 or 20kg bar. Best to be on the lower estimate I think.

Get my internet sorted on thurs and then I will be online properly instead of this phone!

Cheers Kelly and pro for popping in. A sailor without porn is like a fish without water! Unfortunately that was flex lol.

I'd prefer to make friends with these guys first before I start taking pics of there ****'s patrick lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If it's a proper hardcore gym with a proper 7-ft Olympic bar, it'll be 20kg. But nice to see you squatting again.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great lifting mate nice to see your enjoying squats

I never count the bar makes me work harder, infact I'm not sure if the olly bars I use at the gym are 10kg or 20kg LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Doesn't everyone count the bar? It's 20kg for gods sake. That's a hell of a difference.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

woops but to be fair it does help me to think I need to add more weight lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe I am the only one who doesn't?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

joey looks like You have gained 20kg on all your lifts


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

yey I like the sound of that


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Maybe I am the only one who doesn't?


COUNT THE BAR.

We've had this argument before. At the end of the day, it's still weight you have to lift.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i count the bar, i may start to double it though to gain an extra 10kg 

it is still part of the weight that you lift


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Still no internet very annoying.

Standing military press

5 x 5 x 60kg

Single arm over head db press.

Do these as am explosive movement.

8 x 26kg

8 x 28kg

8 x 30 kg

Upright row

3 x 8 x 60kg

Side raises

3 x 8 x 16kg

Front olly bar raises.

3 x 8 x 25kg

Reverse flye's

3 x 8 x 22kg

Again, massive pump but not major weight shifted.

I really should be progressing more on my overhead work then I am.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i know we're a way through but can i ask the reasoning behind upright row exercising?

i used to do them but dropped them as they caned my wrists, and i became scared of the rotator cuff problems i hear about

just curious mate as id throw in power cleans personally, but it depends on your whole routine (i love power cleans  )

d

ave


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm always up for new things. If I had the internet i'd youtube power cleans and find out exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'm always up for new things. If I had the internet i'd youtube power cleans and find out exactly what you're talking about.


wel lwith you playing the egg chasing game im assuming it would help (that's why i do them) it will help with picking people up and dropping them (much like mauling)

basically, pick up the bar from the ground with an overhand grip and bring it to the chest using leg power, dip slightly when you reach the top

put to the floor and repeat

or alternatively do the same and clean to the air, then repeat

doesnt do entirely the same muscle groups as upright rows but it will help with the rugby, it all depends on the routine you are following and in what order you train (i do power cleans on leg day)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

If I do them on leg day I could keep upright row. I've been looking for something to fill out leg day.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

leg press:thumbup1:

When I train in a new gym I can never lift as much as I normaly can not sure why:confused1: so I wouldn't worry mate just go on how it feels


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm better watch out, you're catching up on mil press.

Actually, that's a hell of a lot for shoulders... Perhaps the knowledge that you have another *12 sets *following your 5x5 is dinting your lift there, in that you're saving yourself. Don't forget that the mil press will hit front delts and (to a lesser extent) side delts.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> If I do them on leg day I could keep upright row. I've been looking for something to fill out leg day.


im not 100% sure what your leg day looks like but id recommend good mornings, stiff leg deadlifts or lunges

(or one of first two and the lunges)

good mornings and sldl are good for the scrum, think about going into the scrum, and your positioning, it is a lot like the bottom part of a good morning

just a suggestion (i am not doing them at the moment i'll be honest)


----------



## celticforever (Sep 10, 2007)

Cracking journal mate started reading it and couldnt stop , very inspirational

, i,m in de same boat as you were 6ft 4 currently 108 kgs after gettin that down from 114 kgs in november . Have been stuck on a few of de compounds for awhile now think i,ll switch to 5x5 and see can i catch up with ye 

Keep up the good work , i,m currently takin an ECA stack which is helping my work outs big time , energy wise which in turn is helping to shred the pounds , might help ye get rid of that extra bit of weight tho being honest think your doing great with nothing but will power :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Here's a curved ball for you:

The old school b/builders used to do legs and chest at the same workout - they believed that the heavy leg work expands your lungs and pumps up your chest

Not so daft - give it a try for a new shock routine maybe...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers celtic for stopping by. Nice to know it makes a difference. I have tried clen but it wasn't worth it tbh. I use sida cordifolia and it seems to be cool. Diet really is the key. I don't think anything can substitute that.

I might try that before I go back cheers pro.

Back and bi's today.

Deads

5 x 100

5 x 150

3 x 160

2 x 170

2 x 180

1 x 190

0 x 200 to knees

5 x 150

Bent over rows

3 x 8 x 60

3 x 8 x 80

3 x 8 x 100

Chins

6 x bw 2 x neg

4 x bw 4 x neg

4 x bw 4 x neg

Wide grip rows

3 x 8 x 60

3 x 8 x 70

3 x 8 x 80

Body drag curls

3 x 8 x 30

Hammer curls

3 x 8 x 20

Alternate db curls

3 x 8 x 20

Happy with deads and glad to finall try chins!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Deads
> 
> 5 x 100
> 
> ...


Well done that man. I still :wub: you though. Just about. As I said earlier, I'm quite jealous of how quickly you seem to be progressing... all those years I faffed about...

BTW you had no idea that was me this afternoon, did you.... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Of course I did sweety. Who else had your husky celtic tones xxx

Cheers man, it was a good day. I look forward to hearing about your death tomorrow a the hands of jw.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

LOL I'll make sure there's video. You still sounded confused on the phone though. Maybe it was just me.

BTW when did you get a star, petal? I have to spread the love before I can rep your deads.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You still sounded aroused on the phone though. Maybe it was just me.


whoa dmcc you're good


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

190:cursing: I can't believe it I was ahead of you for all of five minutes:thumbup1:

Well done mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

245 :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Read your journal for my thoughts.

Defo c*ck slapping in order.

I have decided this week to have a crack at 1rm on bench.

See how that goes. Any advice?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> See how that goes. Any advice?


don't do it as i may be embarassed by the results 

all i can think of is to make sure you warm up proper and have spotters/catchers there

i keep saying one day i will do a week of 1RM's just to see how on the limit i am for reps (to be fair i think im more or less at the limit)

give it a go mate, it would be interesting to see what your shifting for x number of reps and what you shift for your 1rm


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

DEFINITELY have a spotter if you're doing a bench 1RM or at the very least do it in a safety rack with pins just about level with your chest. My 1RM on bench is 110 but that was with a gimpy shoulder and after a good few working sets with 100.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys. Managed to grab a comp for a second so I could update quickly.

REALLY peed off with this internet. They have promised to have me on by Fri at the latest, then I can come back on and contribute not alot of any use as normal.

Today was 1rm chest for me, and what a day.

I nearly made some local chav "hard men" cry as well.

You'd think a simple thing like saying "excuse me, could I get to those weights that you aren't you using would be simple enough, but no." I then did 130 right next to them which abrubtly ended there time wasteing discussion of how many kids they'd "knocked out" over the weekend, tw*ts.

*Flat bench*

just bar for 8 warmup

8 x 60kg hotter warmup

4 x 95

4 x 100

2 x 110

1 x 120

1 x 130

1 x 130 *PB*

dropset

100 to fail

60 to fail.

I am so chuffed, and yet still a little disapointed as I couldn't find a sensible person to spot me for a 135 or 140 and I am sure I had it in me. I used the pause rep thingy that I read in Nytol's journal. So all, including warm up reps were down to chest, pause for a second then up. although the 130's seemed to take about another 20 seconds to get up again.

*Incline Bench (Bar)*

3 x 8 x 80kg

bit disappointed with the weight, but, it was a higher incline then normal, and after the flat I was pooped.

*Dips*

8 x BW

8 x 20kg

8 x 25kg

8 x 30kg first time with a dipping belt

*Tri pushdowns*

8 x 50

12 x 55

15 x 60 However i have a feeling there was something wrong with the weight stack as this was far to easy, so I just did as many as I can. Next week I will get on the one that I know is accurate.

*Tri dips*

8 x BW

8 x 10

8 x 15

8 x 20 again first time with a dipping belt. I really had nothing left to give after this. I also spotted my first BB. Really nice guy as well, hope to meet a few moew good guys before I go back. (in a non ar5e-banditry way!!!)

Looking forward to getting back online again soon properly and catching up with all you guys and girls.

Much love xxx


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done mate 130 I'm jelous


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifting sailor, and nice work on the chavs. Slightly jealous but you are in my sights.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

In your sights! Jesus, you're not in my house are you?

Cheers guys!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah you thought that was a fox going through your bins...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Legs today, can hardly walk now. Probably not a good idea to have a golf lesson straight after.

I've decided to switch from a rigid 5 x 5 routine to a more lift what you can for as many as you can routine. I am planning on doing a lot of 1rm work while I have the weight to play with. Today I managed a 3rm but for some reason didn't want to go any heavier as I wasn't certain on form. I can be a bit hard on myself though so it was probably ok. My lower back is fine and my legs aren't, so it must be ok!!

*Squats*

8 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 120kg

4 x 130kg

4 x 140kg

3 x 150kg

3 x 160kg

8 x 100kg

15 x 60kg, sort of pause rep thingy.

All in all, far to much, and could have gone heavier. Just think I got a bit of the fear. If I did go hevier and couldn't get it back up what was i going to do. I'm new in the gym, dont really want to make a tit out of myself in front of people I barely new.

Needn't have worried, the chavs that came afterwardswere chucking iron around for, well, what can only be described as dramatic effect.

*Leg Press*

I think this was a leg press but not entirely sure. anyway, I did an easy

3 x 8 x 150kg wa a bit knackered after squats, honestly could have pushed harder though, little dissapointing.

*Single leg extensions*

3 x 8 x 50kg

*Standing single leg curls*

3 x 8 x 25kg Pathetic really. I mean, new exercises, and knackered at this point, but 25 kg, cr*p.

*Calf raise machine thing*

3 x 10 x 160kg

*Calf sitting down pushy thing with toes*

3 x 10 x 100kg Not a fan of this machine, will try somethign else next time.

So, apart from a bit more effort required on learning the names of machinery, I am happy with the squats. I suppose 50kg on your PB is pretty good going. Just I know i have more. So if there are any PL guys who happen to be reading ths and live in Newcastle, gimme a shout. I could use some help!!!

Cheers guys.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

25kg on the single-leg curl isn't that bad. I have to do mine lying and can just manage 30 or 35. Nice going on the squats though.

I do think you need someone shouting at you so hope someone can give you a hand whilst you're still on dry land.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great workout mate looking strong on the squats

Are you enjoying training on a stable platform? I know I always apriciate it after being at sea


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*I'M BACK ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!!*

Woo hoo.

Back and Bi's today and due to a mathematical error, I pulled 200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought it was 190, pulled it once, then failed 3 more times, was very upset as I was sure I could get 2 this time.  It was only when I stripped the weights I realised I had 2 10's on the ends instead of 5's. What a nice surprise.

*Deads*

5 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

4 x 140kg

3 x 160kg

2 x 170kg

1 x 180kg

1 x 200kg

3 x 0 x 200kg *PB* Awesome!!!!

*Chins*

6 x bw + 2 negs

4 x bw + 4 negs

4 x bw + 2 negs

*Bent over rows*

8 x 60kg

8 x 100kg with the most terrible form you have ever seen

8 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

*Close grip cable rows*

8 x 30kg

8 x 75kg

8 x 85kg

8 x 85kg

*BB curls*

3 x 8 x 40kg

*Hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*DB preacher curls*

3 x 8 x 13kg

Absolutely pooped after that.

Spoke to Darren afterwards and he made me realise that as far as deads go I have come quite far in a relatively short space of time. I only started in October I think. I pulled my hamstring doing 100, had 2 weeks off. then I have had another 3 weeks off inbetween as well, so I am well chuffed with myself.

So that coupled with the fact Sky have finally fixed my internet means I am a happy bunny and am going to have a well earned night out tonight I think.

Cheers guys and girls!!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome deads mate looks like I'll have to pull my finger out:thumb:

I totaly agree with darren you have made massive improvements in a short space of time


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I'm chuffed to bits. Can't move mind you, lying on the sofa at the moment whimpering. Should really get in the shower as I smell quite bead lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny, you told me you weren't going to do any b/o rows.

Nice work on the deads though. Now roll on 220...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm being left behind... :crying:

I'll be doings deads again soon.......grrr!


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

HOW ARE YOU FEEEEEELING MATE ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rough, but I have to go out tonight as well. Bugger.

I never said I wasn't doing rows, just said I was swapping them round with chins.

I normally do rows second.

Bek, you will never be left behind in my eyes xxx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah evidently I misheard, given that I was still digesting the earlier comments on deadlifts  Going for a few sweet sherries tonight?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm planning on not drinking.

Ha haha haha haha hahaha

more chance of me waking up pregnant.

I've just ordered the Royal rumble WWE on PPV, I am such a geek, means I'll be late in the gym on Monday.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Ah evidently I misheard, given that I was still digesting the earlier comments on deadlifts  Going for a few sweet sherries tonight?


Lol......think he's already had a few!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Think I'll abstain from alcohol tonight, wanna train tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I'm planning on not drinking.
> 
> Ha haha haha haha hahaha
> 
> more chance of me waking up pregnant.


I'm saying nothing...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I'm saying nothing...


 :scared:

Tut tut don't you want him to be awake for the experience??? :lol:

/coat


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Beklet said:


> :scared:
> 
> Tut tut don't you want him to be awake for the experience??? :lol:
> 
> /coat


Well awake is good if only because then I could see him enjoy it.

[/coat]


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

less of this pansy talk more lifting you shower of fairies


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

right I am not going out anymore, because I would apparantly rather sit here and speak to you guys.

Enjoyment isn't the word!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

right I am not going out anymore, because I would apparantly rather sit here and speak to you guys.

Enjoyment isn't the word!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

davetherave said:


> less of this pansy talk more lifting you shower of fairies


Might I remind you that we all kick yo' ass in the three core lifts?



windsor81 said:


> right I am not going out anymore, because I would apparantly rather sit here and speak to you guys.
> 
> Enjoyment isn't the word!


How come the change of plans? I've just had my cheat meal and am enjoying a beer...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i blame rugby for the fact i lift like a girl


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I blame being a girl for you lifting like a girl.

People can't even use gay as an excuse since Darren started mincing over 200kg.

Whats the world coming to???

Jealousy is a bitter mistress.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ahem don't you mean "over 240kg"?

And I'll give you mincing, sailor boy.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Ooh, you boys! Your flirting is outrageous!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He wants me, really.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You make it sound so one-sided...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

What can I say, all those years at sea are finally getting to me!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it is one sided

dmcc bends over

windsor decides if he will enter or not

that about right?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I couldn't possibly comment. Though I doubt there'd be much "deciding" involved.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

There's NOTHING right about that at all. LOL :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll do anything for a packet of midget gems:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Here you go then.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Hmmmm i think your FOUR should get a room lol :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Room for another one PB...


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Awww thanks D, but i'm afraid of you and that raw strength of yours (seriously nice lift)...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's just a competition, how many threads can we invade and innuendo upon lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

There's barely a thread here that doesn't have some innuendo. In-your-end-oh.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Anyway, can we go back to saying how awesome I am?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Go to your own damned thread for the DMCC love-in and leave our Chris alone! LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh please Mr Inggasson I've been giving it to Chris on his thread for ages.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

True.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah Darren, stop bullying me :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You love it, bitch. Now call me Daddy.

So what are you training tomorrow? Deads for me...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Do you devote a whole training session just to deadlifts or are they part of a broader back training program?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My deads are part of my back and bi's

Deads

Bent over rows

Chins

Close or wide grip rows, see how I'm feeling

Shrugs

BB curls or body drag curls

hammer curls

DB curls or preacher curls or concentration curls


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Who, me? I start pull day with deads, which takes up most of the session, then rows and chins. Tomorrow will be a bit different, I'm doing good mornings too (just 2 sets) and will do chins before rows.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I wish I could do deadlifts first in my back sessions, just to see how much I could do with all the extra energy, but I have to prioritise my upper back and therefore do chins or lat pulldowns first. One day, I might just pull the old switcheroo to shake things up.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I always thought it best to put the biggest lift first in the routine. Your upper back doesn't look too bad in the photos.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well I couldn't possibly comment. Though I doubt there'd be much "deciding" involved.


You two are like an old married couple:rolleyes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But I defo agree there would be no deciding envolved:whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fookin hell this is where it's all going down tonight then is it?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, get yourself a Stella, we've all gone round Chris's.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ive got work pal where i get to touch pretty ladies and make it look like it was an accident whilst flexing and pulling a guerning face


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

But enough about your sex life, Dave...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well I always thought it best to put the biggest lift first in the routine. Your upper back doesn't look too bad in the photos.


Meh. I need it a lot wider to counteract the wide hips, really. My GF helped me work out how to pose my lat spread better, so the next round of pictures might make it look a little better.

I've come to accept that deadlifts are a better test of raw strength than the bench press, shhoulder press or squats, so I am keen to work on improving it.

Between you two heavy-duty Deadlifters, there must be a good tip or two floating about, right? Hit me with some. LOL.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> I wish I could do deadlifts first in my back sessions, just to see how much I could do with all the extra energy, but I have to prioritise my upper back and therefore do chins or lat pulldownsirst. One day, I might just pull the old switcheroo to shake things up.


I started alternating each week so one week deads first then the next week some form of pulldown

It's worked wonders for my back mate:thumbup1: an chris has stopped telling me off for not doing deads first:whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

God all I can say is lift fast and lift heavy. What I have noticed is that since I started doing 1RM work (and so my weights go up and down every week) my lifts have vastly improved.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You should try it. At the most you're going to lose a week!

I love the pre exhaust that deads gives me for the rest of my session.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I shall bear all that in mind, guys. I'm getting 4 reps with 140 at the very end of my shoulders/back session, so I'm thinking that I might get a 1rm of 180ish? I might have to give that a go.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you warm up right, you might get more. If you do too much in warm-up, you won't have enough power to pull a good single. Take a look back at my journal to see exactly what I did for the 245.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm thinking that if I switch chins to lat pulldowns, and maybe do THEM last, I can use the lower impact and stress to build the mind-muscle connection even further and it'll also leave me a spot at the beginning of the back session to get the heavy deads in. Do you reckon that might work?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think you will see alot more benefit from doing deads first mate.

I also don't think you will notice a huge dip in your other lifts.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Awesomeness.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't forget that if you do it right, deads work the whole back. I can generally feel it in my lats too when I pull, and my other lifts have improved - I've put something like 30kg on my bent-over rows in the last 5-6 months.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Who, me? I start pull day with deads, which takes up most of the session, then rows and chins. Tomorrow will be a bit different, I'm doing good mornings too (just 2 sets) and will do chins before rows.


I'll be trying good mornings tomorrow I'm sure I'll make a total [email protected] of myself though..... :laugh:



davetherave said:


> fookin hell this is where it's all going down tonight then is it?


Did someone say 'going down'? :lol:

Oh sorry, this is a sausage fest lol I'll bugger off now....  :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No no, please stay Beklet. You are my last Bastion of hetrosexuality and I love you for it!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> No no, please stay Beklet. You are my last Bastion of hetrosexuality and I love you for it!


Oh I dunno, I think you're enjoying the the man-love..... 

I might stay and watch though......:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I was resisting until Darren brought out the midget gems.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, I was resisting until Darren brought out the midget gems.


There rubbish though...I get mine from the local sweet shop - they sell them in quarters, and you get them in a paper bag with the twisted corners....  :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're hardcore!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> You're hardcore!!


Oh no I'm all about the soft centres lol :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

and comments like that is exactly why I still like girls!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> and comments like that is exactly why I still like girls!!!


Errr.....why, do you not like the orange ones?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

greens the best!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> greens the best!


OK, what's in a green soft centre? :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

actually thinking of it, it's normally mould. Damn, didn't think that one through!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> actually thinking of it, it's normally mould. Damn, didn't think that one through!


You eat mouldy sweeties? Is that a good plan for dieting???

I ate a mouldy crumpet once.. it looked fine, if a bit stale, toasted it, buttered it and ate a couple of bites but it tasted odd (under the half pound of butter I'd put on it lol) and I looked and the inside was almost completely green :scared:

I may have gagged...... :cursing:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

There are better ways to make a girl gag than feeding her mouldy crumpets... mwuahahaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> There are better ways to make a girl gag than feeding her mouldy crumpets... mwuahahaha


Lol......had too much mouldy crumpet for my liking.......but gagging is never good!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

God I feel sick now... Can we go back to talking about chicken and oats? And sausage-fests?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> God I feel sick now... Can we go back to talking about chicken and oats? And sausage-fests?


Sorry, I'm making this journal all hetero......I'm off to the gym :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

did someone say gagging??? Mmmmmmm.

At least tomorrow I will have some training to post for a change!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Funny I thought you were doing that today, give how quiet you have been. Or was that the ball gag in your gob?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sunday mate. Golf and rest,

I can't let you think I am getting to keen can I xxx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bless. Looks like I did enough of a workout for both of us anyway, today. Then came home and did the ironing. I'm so well-rounded...


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

:laugh:See i pop in for a look again tonight and the sausage fest is still running D i'm thinking that you're deffo the alpha round these parts .....:laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wish use two would just fcuk to get rid of all this sexual tension then we can read something that isn't sexual inuendos and actualy involves the gym in some way:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Come to think of it I only come on ukm to read your sexual inuendos so please carry on:thumb: :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excuse me, I post plenty about the gym. It's poofy sailors who always drag down the tone.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, it's all my fault 

you all love it or you wouldn't be here :tongue:

Bloody hetro's all of you!!!! :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

ha ha ha Its defo the cruse ship sailor who drags the tone down


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Ah i think the sailor is gettin dragged around.......

......Only because he's wearing a leather jump suit with a collar and lead :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

POPPA BEAR said:


> :laugh:See i pop in for a look again tonight and the sausage fest is still running D i'm thinking that you're deffo the alpha *round* these *parts* .....:laugh:


Round and parts being the operative words...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Ah i think the sailor is gettin dragged around.......
> 
> ......Only because he's wearing a leather jump suit with a collar and lead :laugh:


Lend it him, did ya???? :lol:


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

NO !!! My crotchless hotpants didn't fit him !! LOL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My gonzo posing pouch is just fine!!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

POPPA BEAR said:


> NO !!! My crotchless hotpants didn't fit him !! LOL





windsor81 said:


> My gonzo posing pouch is just fine!!!!


Pics?


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Pics?


Perv:tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

POPPA BEAR said:


> Perv:tongue:


Tell me something I don't know..... :devil2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

you're cute :tongue:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Chris CLEARLY swings both ways. You kids be careful :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Right, off to the gym now so I can finally put some training back into this c*ck fest of a journal.

Chest and tri's.

Hoping for 140kg in the bench for 1, wouldn't mind adding another 10kg ond dips, both tri's and chest. Lets see, update in a bit dudes.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, a bit disappointed today really. Didn't hit 140 on flat. The incline didn't go particularly to plan, although I can let that slip as the dips were good.

I had just got back from the dentist and had not even close to eaten properly over the weekend, with hardly any protein.

Still, it's easy to make excuses, the target wasn't made at the end of the day.

*Flat bench*

10 x bar

8 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

4 x 120kg

1 x 130kg

1 x 134kg *PB*

1 x 130kg

5 x 100kg

8 x 60kg

10 x bar

Looking at it written down, maybe a few to many working sets leading up to 130, Maybe only doubles and triples would have been a good idea. Still they were all down/pause/up again sp form was good.

*Incline*

10 x bar

8 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 80kg

3 x 80kg

8 x 60kg

*Dips*

10 x BW

3 x 8 x 40kg *PB*

*Tri pushdowns*

8 x 30kg

3 x 8 x 50kg

*Tri dips*

10 x BW

2 x 8 x 15kg *PB*

*Rope pull downs*

3 x 8 x unknown, probs around 40kg

So I should be happy some PB's in there, guess just a bit gutted I missed the 140, oh well, still next week!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

great workout mate an very well done on the pb's


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey, I know I should be happy, but I just feel a little deflated.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris i rekon you will get 140kg if your feeling more energetic


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Ease back on warm up sets and you'll hit 140 easy next week mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys. Just speaking to Ollie there, I think it's time for a little bit of a routine change, at least with the assistance work.

I have all but made the decision now that Power lifting is the way forward for me now over the body beautiful stuff.

If I do say so myself, I do seem to have a bit of a skill for it, my lifts have come on alot since October so I think I may change the assistance work around a bit to help me along.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I have all but made the decision now that Power lifting is the way forward for me now over the body beautiful stuff.
> 
> If I do say so myself, I do seem to have a bit of a skill for it, my lifts have come on alot since October so I think I may change the assistance work around a bit to help me along.


You know it makes sense. And hell, you can still be strong and shift heavy weights and have a nice physique. JW and Nytol prove that. So do I.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> You know it makes sense. And hell, you can still be strong and shift heavy weights and have a nice physique. JW and Nytol prove that. So do I.


Yep!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, managed to finally get back in the gym today after a difficult 2 days.

Had a round of golf today to relax and felt good. Did legs and shoulders today.

Probs to much, but I wanted to fit it in, and it felt like a good workout so I am happy.

Nothing major shifted though, but I'm still happy.

*Squats*

5 x 5 x 140kg

*Leg press*

3 x 8 x heavy (didn't look at the weight, doh!!!)

*Extensions*

3 x 8 x 80kg (big drop, but I did have heavy squats)

*Standing curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*Military press*

5 x 5 x 62.5kg (yippeeee!!!! it went up)

*Single arm overhead DB press*

3 x 8 x 30kg

*Side raises*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*bent over flye's*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*Calf raises*

3 x 15 x full stack (unsure of weight)

So alot there, and I am quite chuffed with the squats, I was going to do 1rm but decided to ease it back and try and get a good 5 x 5, think I safely have a 150 there.

The military press finally increased, it might only be by a midgey's d1ck, but hell, it is still up!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Full stack is probably around the 180kg mark but what do I know...

Nice lifting mate, hope all's OK.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good going on the squats mate great workouk


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah a good workout always makes you feel so much better!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good Squatting Chris


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys.

Well, back eating properly now, just off to cook up some lean mince. Not sure what to have with it yet. Might just have the mince.

Probably gravy like a good northern boy.

Then off to abuse myself on back and bi's!!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Stay focused Chris.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Well, back eating properly now, just off to cook up some lean mince. Not sure what to have with it yet. Might just have the mince.
> 
> ...


Onions, mushrooms and maybe peppers, with taco seasoning :thumb:

Or onions, mushrooms, Bovril, Worcestershire Sauce and a bit of tomato puree and chilli... :tongue:

You abuse yourself in the gym? :w00t: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah Janet, but I will just concentrate on the power and let the beautiful bit take care of itself if you know what I mean.

Bek babe, you will struggle to imagine a place where a sailor has not abused himself!!

You'll be looking round all night now.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, back and bi's today.

Not a great session, but to be expected.

It was only a day after a monster leg and shoulder session so maybe to much to soon, and I havn't exactly been eating properly.

Anyways, enough excuses!!!

*Deads*

5 x 60kg

4 x 100kg

4 x 160kg

3 x 170kg

2 x 180kg

1 x 190kg

0 x 200kg

8 x 100kg

*Chins*

3 x 6 x bw

*Wide grip rows*

3 x 8 x 85kg

*One arm DB rows*

3 x 8 x 45kg

*Shrugs*

No idea how much weight, used the machine for a change, 3 x 15 anyway.

*BB curls*

3 x 8 x 40kg

*Hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 24kg

*Alternate DB curls*

3 x 8 x 20kg

Not bad I guess, very happy with the chins, looking forward to them keep increasing!!!

Cheers guys x :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I can see you attempted the 200kg mate. Wont be soon before you get there. Im sure of it


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats the annoying thing mate, I got it last week!!

Still, keep pushing, or pulling in this instant!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Given what you put yourself through yesterday, I'm not too surprised that you failed at the 200. It's like Con said, you can't max out every week. Still though, looks like a good workout. It's good to have you in the PL club and like you say, the body beautiful bit can take care of itself. They don't have to be mutually exclusive.

Oh and I always thought you liked a bit of mince...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Darren. Well following on from Cons adivice (cheers big guy) next week shall be a one off week of 10 x 10 on the big lifts. Then it will be 5 x 5 afterwards followed by 3 x 3 (when maxed out on the 5 x 5) and then 1rm.

Not sure what weight I will have to go down to for 10 x 10, and even with the drop in weight I have a feeling it is going to kill me alot more than the 1rm I have been doing, it is a lot of intensity.

Looking forward to mixing it up a bit. Just need to maybe still re-asses the assistance exercises for maximum help.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Yeah Janet, but I will just concentrate on the power and let the beautiful bit take care of itself if you know what I mean.
> 
> Bek babe, you will struggle to imagine a place where a sailor has not abused himself!!
> 
> You'll be looking round all night now.


Looking round where? For sailors abusing themselves? 

Good workout that - I'm tired just reading that!!! :tongue:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> you will struggle to imagine a place where a sailor has not abused himself!!
> 
> .


how very true:lol: :lol:

Great deads mate you will have 200 in no time


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> Great deads mate you will have 200 in no time


Joey... he's already done 200... once, but still did it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know, still, I am not to dissapointed, 190 is not to be sniffed at.

Feeling it today, especially after another round of golf, although I find golf to be a little like dynamic stretching, and it's good cardio as well.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So tomorrow is the start of 10 x 10. Will be nice to try something different. Con reccomended this as a sort of recovery after 1 rm work. I am still expecting to be shifting around 80 to 90 kilos for the flat bench, then I guess it is just as normal for the others.

I have a strange feeling that 10 x 10 is going to hurt a hell of a lot more than anything I have ever done before, sounds pretty intense.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm 10x10 is not easy. Might have to drop the weight down more than you're expecting. Presumably you only do one or two exercises on the 10x10?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> So tomorrow is the start of 10 x 10. Will be nice to try something different. Con reccomended this as a sort of recovery after 1 rm work. I am still expecting to be shifting around 80 to 90 kilos for the flat bench, then I guess it is just as normal for the others.
> 
> I have a strange feeling that 10 x 10 is going to hurt a hell of a lot more than anything I have ever done before, sounds pretty intense.


Oh yeah it's gonna hurt!!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, if I read it write then it will only be used for Flat bench, Squats, Military Press and Deads.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I'm sure you're man enough to take it. You seem to be man enough to take a lot of things :whistling:

Fancy helping me move house on Tuesday? Make it worth your while...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

more midget gems?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll make it a big packet.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I'll make it a big packet.


Oh so many things I could say...... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh go on, you know you want to.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Oh go on, you know you want to.


Ha ha don't you always have a big packet for Chris? 

And will he be able to manage it all in one go, or just a bit at a time - don't want to make him sick lol :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, now I know what Con meant by try 10 x 10 IF you can handle the intensity.

Feck me, it hurt, MASSIVE chest pump and my tri's are killing me.

*Bench*

10 x 10 x 80kg OOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW

*Incline Bench*

3 x 8 x 70kg

*Dips*

3 x 8 x 35kg

*Pushdowns*

3 x 8 x 50kg

*Tri dips*

3 x 8 x 10kg

So a drop in some weights, but the pump I have at the moment is amazing!!!

So 10 x 10 for the rest of the week to try and finish myself off. :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

TBH I'm surprised that you bothered with all the rest of the workout instead of just doing few extra bits and pieces. Would you recommend the 10x10?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks good mate same question as darren how do you rate 10x10?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll have a better idea at the end of the week I guess.

Amazing pump. I guess it is always a good idea to mix things up a bit.

Give it a go for a week.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I might give it a try on Saturday to mix it up a bit cheers mate:thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Either of you fancy helping me move over the next few days? Good GPP, humping all that furniture up and down stairs...

No?

Oh well.

Back to topic, how long did you rest between each set on the 10x10?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'd love too mate but Liverpool is a bit too far away


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a minute, maybe minute 15. It was hard, especially at the end.

I struggled with the last few sets but it was worth it. there will be some MAJOR doms tomorrow I hope.

Hopefully at the end of the week I will be able to let you know how it has gone.

Back to 5 x 5 next week.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Liverpool? I'm in London!! Thought you were in Portsmouth?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Going for a hundred total reps is a really oldschool thing that kinda died out in the 80s, for the most part. Oddly enough, a couple of guys in our gym were talking about it the other day. Apparently, if you do one weeks of 100s every 12 weeks, it really ups your metabolism etc. An interesting concept, I guess.

To Hell with trying 100s with 80k. Fair play to you, man.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

can i ask a silly question (for a change) and ask how long it takes to perform a 10x10 routine in terms of session time? and also how does it affect the lifts in terms of poundage lost?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Liverpool? I'm in London!! Thought you were in Portsmouth?


I only work in potrtsmouth mate I live in liverpool so when am off work it's a bit far to travel


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dave: I didn't really time it, but from start to finish it was about 20 minutes I would say. Very approximate, I'll time thursdays and fridays for you and let you know, should be getting my new workout calculator timing heart rate machine thingy bob tomorrow.

Raise your metabolism!! I thought I was going to die! Todays was even worse, somethign about squatting just kills me normally, but today, jeez. I thought I was going to throw up again.

Here's how it went.

*Squats*

10 x 10 x 100kg If I am honest with myself, I could have done 110kg, I think 120kg woul have been to much. Either way I was crippled afterwards so decided to leave the leg press out.

*Standing single leg curls*

3 x 8 x 30kg 5kg up woo hoo. I normally do these last, but the squats had my hams crying so swapped the 2.

*Leg extensions*

3 x 8 x 80kg

I was nearly hurling by this point, but not quite, so I decided to do some calf work.

*Seated Calf raises*

3 x 10 x 80kg Never done seated before, alot harder than standing.

*Standing Calf raise machine thing*

3 x 15 x not sure of the weight again, maybe 250kg? I do these in a 10 slow, 5 rapid kind of way.

Still not sick afterwards, but ran out of time as I had to visit my Nan.

That was (and still is) the biggest leg pump I have ever had, I couldn't actually get up the stairs to the bathroom for a shower without crawling.

As for drops in weight, my bench 1rm was 134kg, I did the 10 x 10 at 80kg, that was spot on so that the last few sets were a struggle with a slight loss of form. Which I always like to have for the last few reps anyway, means I am pushing myself.

The squats like i said abover could have been heavier, maybe around 110-120kg, but still a crippler as they were at 100kg.

The problem with 10 x 10 is trying to guess that right weight to start. 80kg I could do in my sleep normally, 5 x 5 I wouldn't feel a thing, but by the 8th set I was feeling it quite alot. So you need to pick a weight probably a lot lower then you think.

With the squats I was sweating alot, and breathing heavy, they really took it out of me cardio wise. All parrallel as well.

So far I am really enjoying the change up in routine, I hope the last 2 days will be a productive as these 2. I am now enjoying a well deserved packet of Pickled Onion monster munch before I cook my healthy Bolognese on a Spinach bed.

Cheers for still checking in and reading up guys.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounds like a winner mate, might try it myself next week...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Go for it man, especialy if as Ingasson says it fires up the metabolism, it can only be a good thing. It's good to change things up I reckon, at least this way it keeps things fresh for me. I had been using the same routine since October.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

100k is a good weight for 100s, man. I doubt I could do it with that.

BTW, this may sound terribly noobish, but what it is a standing single leg curl? I dunno how you do leg curls standing...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

you stand facing the plates. your knee goes against a pad and your heel onto the roller thing and you curl up to your ar5e


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like another great workout mate how long are you going to do 10x10 just another 2 workouts?

You going to go back to the old routine or a new one?

Good luck with the doms in your legs tomorow


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll only be doing this for one week, then 5 x 5, once i stop progressing on 5 x 5 I'll change to 3 x 3, then try and smash a PB, then back to 10 x 10 for a week and so on.

I won't be able to walk mate, already sore.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds like a killer of a program. Fair play, man. It'll be interesting to see the results... if you ever grow the balls to post proper pics!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> It'll be interesting to see the results... if you ever grow the balls to post proper pics!


x2.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll get there, just need to pull my finger out and get it done. It's just a pain as my camera has decided it doesn't like my SD card and my phone has no timer.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Then get a mate to do it. If I can get my man-baps out then so can you.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

"my camera has decided it doesn't like my SD card and my phone has no timer" sounds like one of those phrases used by spies to recognise each other...

I'll counter with "my overheat thermoswitch will no longer reset..."

Are we on?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

We were always on anyway Pro xxx

Trying to drag my carcass off the sofa to make some dinner. Chicken Korma on a bed of Spinach for me. I love my spinach now, seems like a really good substitue for rice and Pasta and the like.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ive always loved spinach but never really thought about incorporating it into my diet. Is it okay as part of a clean bulk or more as a treat??


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MMMMMMM! Wilted spinach with olive oil lemon juice and black pepper...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

spinach is great.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know much about nutrition really mate, but have a gander here

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/32837-you-guys-eat-your-spinach.html

apparantly it has the same effect as steroids, providing you can handle more than 1 kg a day. I usually use around 40g which is just enough to cover a dinner plate.

Hope it helps mate.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

It maybe worth cramming 1kg down your neck if your not a fan of steroids.

Cheers for the info - ill have a look into adding some into my diet.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here you go mate, a list of all the goodies in Spinach for you, this is based on 1 cup of the good stuff, hope it helps.

Nutrient Units 1 cup

-------

30 g

Proximates

Water g 27.474

Energy kcal 6.600

Energy kj 27.600

Protein g 0.858

Total lipid (fat) g 0.105

Ash g 0.516

Carbohydrate, by difference g 1.050

Fiber, total dietary g 0.810

Minerals

Calcium, Ca mg 29.700

Iron, Fe mg 0.813

Magnesium, Mg mg 23.700

Phosphorus, P mg 14.700

Potassium, K mg 167.400

Sodium, Na mg 23.700

Zinc, Zn mg 0.159

Copper, Cu mg 0.039

Manganese, Mn mg 0.269

Selenium, Se mcg 0.300

Vitamins

Vitamin C, total ascorbic acid mg 8.430

Thiamin mg 0.023

Riboflavin mg 0.057

Niacin mg 0.217

Pantothenic acid mg 0.020

Vitamin B-6 mg 0.059

Folate, total mcg 58.200

Folic acid mcg 0.000

Folate, food mcg 58.200

Folate, DFE mcg_DFE 58.200

Vitamin B-12 mcg 0.000

Vitamin A, IU IU 2014.500

Retinol mcg 0.000

Vitamin A, RAE mcg_RAE 100.800

Vitamin E mg_ATE 0.567

Lipids

Fatty acids, total saturated g 0.017

4:0 g 0.000

6:0 g 0.000

8:0 g 0.000

10:0 g 0.000

12:0 g 0.000

14:0 g 0.002

16:0 g 0.012

18:0 g 0.001

Fatty acids, total monounsaturated g 0.003

16:1 undifferentiated g 0.001

18:1 undifferentiated g 0.001

20:1 g 0.000

22:1 undifferentiated g 0.000

Fatty acids, total polyunsaturated g 0.044

18:2 undifferentiated g 0.007

18:3 undifferentiated g 0.035

18:4 g 0.000

20:4 undifferentiated g 0.000

20:5 n-3 g 0.000

22:5 n-3 g 0.000

22:6 n-3 g 0.000

Cholesterol mg 0.000

Phytosterols mg 2.700

Amino acids

Tryptophan g 0.012

Threonine g 0.037

Isoleucine g 0.044

Leucine g 0.067

Lysine g 0.052

Methionine g 0.016

Cystine g 0.011

Phenylalanine g 0.039

Tyrosine g 0.032

Valine g 0.048

Arginine g 0.049

Histidine g 0.019

Alanine g 0.043

Aspartic acid g 0.072

Glutamic acid g 0.103

Glycine g 0.040

Proline g 0.034

Serine g 0.031

*source* Hacskii, somewhere else on here.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Christ almightly - i dont even know what half of that stuff is.

Think i might start having some with my salad at lunch - would you add it with the lettuce etc or substitute lettuce for spinach????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I love spinach, especially stir-fried with a bit of garlic and ginger.



windsor81 said:


> apparantly it has the same effect as steroids, providing you can handle more than 1 kg a day.





Richards9876 said:


> It maybe worth cramming 1kg down your neck if your not a fan of steroids.


I'm sure that was said tongue-in-cheek, but I'd still rather stick a needle in my thigh...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would sub it for lettuce. Lettuce is dull anyway and not half as good for you.

I think I found the study not so long ago Darren, I'll have a look.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ill swap the lettuce for spinach then pal.

Darren - im not a fan of needles what so ever so if the 1kg theory was right theni would cram it down my neck as quick as i could. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Delts today, jesus what a session. I thought 10 x 10 was alot on chest and squats till I did MP todayy. Christ.

*Military Press*

10 x 10, 5 @ 50kg, 5 @ 44kg. Just couldnt physically keep going at 50 kg

*Side raises*

3 x 8 x 18kg

*Front raises*

3 x 8 x 20kg plate Don't normally do these, but decided to throw them in as I was dropping an overhead press.

*Bent over flye's*

3 x 8 x 20kg

In agony after all that.

Last day of 10 x 10 tomorrow for deads, gulp. Should be a killer.

Off in the shower now, nice thought for you all!!! :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

that looks like a very painful workout mate I bet your looking forward to 10x10 deads:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's going to be a killer mate. Still I go back next week so I want to make the most of it whil I can.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Check you out, fu(kin' Popeye wannabe. :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wouldn't mind looking like that instead of Bluto!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

LMFAO

What was the villain's name? Brutus or something? He had a badass beard.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, a bit of a crap gym session today.

10 x 10 on deads proved to be to much and I couldn't finish.

I probably could have done, but I started at far to high a weight for 10 reps and suffered duly.

I can just feel a few niggles around my body that normaly would have gone by now, but are hanging around so I bareing this in mind and the fact that I will be flying out back to work on Thursday anyway I think I am going to have a long overdue weeks rest.

I have been puching myself 100% since I can't remember when, at least 6 months, with heavy lifting since at least October. Everytime I have tried to take a rest before it has never happened as I get itchy feet and dive back into it.

So I will take this weeke to relax, get things sorted before I go away and rest up, ready to hit with avengance when I get back onboard.

My lower back will be very happy with this decision me thinks.

*Deads*

10 @ 140kg, stupid idea

4 x 10 @ 100kg, lower back gave up the ghost, if I had started at 100 like a sensible person then I think this would have been manageable!

*Chins*

1 x 8 woo hoo, at least 1 positive from today, I am starting to move my own BW around alot more

1 x 6, 2 negs

1 x 6, 2 negs

Very happy with that, very important to concentrate on the positives

*Wide grip rows*

3 x 8 x 85kg

*Single arm DB rows*

3 x 8 x 45kg

Think I may stick to these, I find doing them in a slow controlled manner much more effective than BB rows.

*Shrugs*

3 x 15 x 100kg I used the low cable for these today to see how it would go, aside from needing maybe a liitle more weight I found this to be the best way yet for hitting traps.

*BB curls*

3 x 8 x 40kg Should be pushing this weight up next time

*DB hammer curls*

3 x 8 x 24kg

Low cable funny concentration curl thing

3 x 8 x 20kg

Hard to explain, but the last bicep exercise I love to vary, sometimes just DB curls, sometimes preachers, sometimes I just like to pick a random bit of equipment and see what I can invent, these were done really slowly and were really effective.

So as you can see, poor on the deads by my standards, but some other positives there, especially the chins. I still believe being able to move your own bodyweight around is one of the most useful things you can do, and also some of the best exercises you can do, so all in all I am happy with the session and am now taking a hard earned rest.

Cheers guys.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well, a bit of a crap gym session today.
> 
> 10 x 10 on deads proved to be to much and I couldn't finish.
> 
> ...


Ooouch!! 10x10 deadlifts, shrugs, bi curls, hammer curls, rows and chins in the same session!!! When you getting your biceps re attached!!! Sh!t the bed. mg:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Fozzy, it normally isn't by biceps that suffer, it's ALWAYS my lower back.

If I ever pull my finger out and start doing abs again I'm going to start hyper extensions to try and strengthen up my back so I don't have to pussy out of deads like I did today.

On a plus side I really seem to have isolated my lats today, it's quite rare for me to feel anything in my back, so I'm happy about that.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I wouldn't say pussy out mate, are you sure your not training too hard.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

Seems like a pretty intense workout - are you sure that your not overtraining with all those exercises in one session.

On a lighter note - as per your advise the other day i have switched my lettuce on the daily lunchtime salad to spinach.

Its actually really tasty and the fact that its much better than lettuce is a bonus - think i would struggle to eat 1kg per day though.:laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

the rest will do you good mate an you will be smashing pb's all over the place when you get back to full strength:thumbup1:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Fozzy, it normally isn't by biceps that suffer, it's ALWAYS my lower back.
> 
> If I ever pull my finger out and start doing abs again I'm going to start hyper extensions to try and strengthen up my back so I don't have to pussy out of deads like I did today.
> 
> On a plus side I really seem to have isolated my lats today, it's quite rare for me to feel anything in my back, so I'm happy about that.


probably a good idea to train your abs and lower back,your deads will probably improve from building up your core strength...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Fozzy, it normally isn't by biceps that suffer, it's ALWAYS my lower back.
> 
> If I ever pull my finger out and start doing abs again I'm going to start hyper extensions to try and strengthen up my back so I don't have to pussy out of deads like I did today.
> 
> On a plus side I really seem to have isolated my lats today, it's quite rare for me to feel anything in my back, so I'm happy about that.


I do hyperextensions at the end of a back session - last set is dropset - 20kg, 10kg, bw......can barely bend afterwards - pump is amazing!! :bounce:



Richards9876 said:


> Seems like a pretty intense workout - are you sure that your not overtraining with all those exercises in one session.
> 
> On a lighter note - as per your advise the other day i have switched my lettuce on the daily lunchtime salad to spinach.
> 
> Its actually really tasty and the fact that its much better than lettuce is a bonus - think i would struggle to eat 1kg per day though.:laugh:


If you like quite strong flavours, I'd recommend the bags of watercress, spinach and rocket you can get from the salad section at the supermarkets - it's yummy! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on Bek, what good is a girl that can't bend?? 

Cheers Dred, I do need to start.

On a weird note, I went out last night and got very drunk and am somehow now playing rugby today in a gay rugby tournament. How do these things happen to me?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Come on Bek, what good is a girl that can't bend??
> 
> Cheers Dred, I do need to start.
> 
> On a weird note, I went out last night and got very drunk and am somehow now playing rugby today in a gay rugby tournament. How do these things happen to me?


Oh I can bend...but then I can't get back up for a good 10 minutes....would have thought that was pretty good from a bloke's point of view :thumb:

Already answered your thread lol :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

LOLz! :lol: :thumb:

Check you two out! Probably as quiet as mice in the gym, but stick you in front of a keyboard and the innuendo rolls out on a conveyor belt! :whistling:

Keep it coming!

Oh, I do love cheap puns... :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

*On a weird note, I went out last night and got very drunk and am somehow now playing rugby today in a gay rugby tournament. How do these things happen to me?*

Moral of the story. Dont go out and drink


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, the drinking is over now, although I'll be keeping the gay rugby team. Good cardio......and thats just the showers.

If I ever get over this bloody kidney indection. Lucky I programmed this as a week off or I would have been screwed!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> On a weird note, I went out last night and got very drunk and am somehow now playing rugby today in a gay rugby tournament. How do these things happen to me?


How did it go?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> How did it go?


Yes - all the gory details please! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I didn't end up playing in the end, and then my bloody kidney packed up again so I have been bed ridden since, just managing to get out a bit now. Does my head in.

I did agree to train with there team in the summer when I get back though and I will probably play for them when I am home next season. Which excited one of the boys so much he kissed me repeatedly on the cheek..........and that was one of the props, says it all really. I should be playing #4 which is where I am most comfortable, stuck in the middle of 5 gays, should be cool as long as the #8 doesn't get any funny ideas in the scrum!!

Good news, bought a new camera today so we'll see how I feel after dinner and my bath, I may take some back pics, not front though as I still feel bloated after the illness and no food since saturday. Also no Protein which is a bummer, but there is no way I could handle anything like that while I was ill, still 4 days aint gonna kill me I suppose.

I'm just gassing now, catch you all later.


----------



## Richards9876 (Jan 3, 2009)

So do you play rugby normally then?

What do you get if you win the game then? Group hug in the showers:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooooh you might be in that there London for the Union Cup then, it's the World Cup of gay rugby. KXS is hosting.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's some quick pics, don't look much special and I don't really think they do me much justice really. Although they are an improvement on my last ones and I have been ill for 3 or 4 days, so it probably wasn't the best time, but hey, I wanted to try my new toy.

I'll post some more up after I get back onboard and have a weeks training.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I've heard gay rugby is awesome cardio:whistling:

Hope you get back to full strength soon mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It all just seems a bit strange to me that a Gay rugby team has straight blokes in it. Or maybe I'm the only one, or maybe they don't actually belive I'm straight.........oops.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

just seen the pics mate and it defo looks like your heading in the right direction:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I was just looking at my old photo's and the back looks slightly better then, which I can't believe that it has got worse given the weights I am lifting now. Lets see if I can get some outside shots tomorrow.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate you look GREAT! (And a bit hot)

Bastard.

Love you really, you've achieved so much. You should be well proud of yourself.

And I have to spread some love, but reps are on the way.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hopefully with GG's advice my next pics will be a better representation, I think I look better than these pics show really. Anyway, I havn't done any cardio for 5 weeks either so I am looking forward to getting back into that as well, so hopefully big things these next 4 months.

Cheers for all the comments guys


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Def looking leaner...and I'm sure I can see abs peeking out there :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought that too, Bek, intercostals at least. As I said to Mr W in a PM, I am actually jealous of what he's achieved. Git.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I thought that too, Bek, intercostals at least. As I said to Mr W in a PM, I am actually jealous of what he's achieved. Git.


So am I.....I have no abs....also extremely jealous that he loves you more than me :sad:

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Will be picking your brains about the 10x10 shortly, mister :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Wait - let's see: you're a bodybuilder, you turn up to a gay rugger match looking as big and hot as in your pics, you agree to join the team, and you let one of the guys kiss you repeatedly... Of course they believe you're straight...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought Sailor Boy had gone over more to PL... either way, looking like that he's going to get lots of admiring glances...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't let him kiss me, well I did, but I just didn't want to be rude.

Manners cost nothing.

It should be a laugh anyway. Hopefully I will be more in shape by then as well.

 :rockon:

You know I love you Beklet just as much as Darren!!! It's just Darren and I have a different kind of love


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Arf arf! :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> What do you get if you win the game then? Group hug in the showers


nah we just rub each others backs in a manly way

looking good windsor in them there pics


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Dave.

Well, little update, managed to get to Singapore and I am now back at work. I have to say, thoroughly depressed about it as well. Suppose it has to be done.

Absolutely shattered, so off to bed. Has been really nice having a week off and healing up a bit. Considering starting training onboard again tomorrow, largely due to the fact that after a hug 2 hours onboard I am already bored out of my tiny brain.

It is a Sunday, but when I am here I don't stick to Monday must be chest, I just cycle through them as best I can with the time available.

Hopefully i shall update with some pics again at some point and defo when I get off, I want to be ripped to shreds and lifting heavy a55 weights by then!!!!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

best way to do it on board mate or you'll end up missing loads of workouts

I'm very jelous I've always wanted to go to singers! Unfortunatly we keep getting sent the gulf:cursing:

Mate with your work ethic and dedication you will have no problem at all getting ripped and liftting ALOT of weight (your bench press already makes me sit up crying every night:thumb: :lol: :laugh


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well make a decent PLer of you yet. There are several guys here - no names - who show that you can be a fooking strong PLer and be lean and ripped...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, and Happy Valentines day to me see as you Fcukers seem to have forgotten


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not forgotten, just not bothered.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Not forgotten, just not bothered.


I thought we had something there for a while, I guess.....I was..........wrong :crying:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll always be my #2 guy. I just don't see the need for a particular day for people to declare their love for one another.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll always handle #2 as long as I'm #1 straight guy!!!!!!

I know, I love you everyday Big Bear:wub:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I'll always handle #2 as long as I'm *#1 straight guy*!!!!!!


*cough* :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good point


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, you normally like my good points.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I struggle at first but they usually come through in the end followed by a big smile xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*HAPPY VALENTINES DAY WINDSOR!! * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *HAPPY VALENTINES DAY WINDSOR!! * :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb:


Aw shucks :wub: :blush: :wub: :blush: :wub: :blush:

and you're a girl, you and Beks, times are a changing on this here journal. People might actually start believing i am straight if you 2 carry on :whistling:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Ooouch!! 10x10 deadlifts, shrugs, bi curls, hammer curls, rows and chins in the same session!!! When you getting your biceps re attached!!! Sh!t the bed. mg:


Iwas thinking more the same lines but my reaction was CHRIST ALL THAT IN ONE SESSION.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for dropping in Golden, look at all these people dropping in 

Yeah you guys are right and the next time I will be dropping a few assistance exercises. Although to be fair, recovery seemed to be good after so maybe just play it by ear.

Well it seems that the week of and the not eating properly due to illness took its toll. Hopefully I will be back up to full strength soon though as 110 really isn't enough seeing as I was lifting 134's before for 1.

*Chest and Tri's*

*Flat Bench*

8 x 60 warmup

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 100kg

60kg till failure

*Incline DB*

3 x 12 x 26kg

*Dips*

3 x 8 x 20kg

*Tri Dips*

3 x 8 x 10kg

*Tri pushdowns*

3 x 8 50kg

Ran out of time for cardio today and my headphones are knacked, hopefully this will all be remedied by tomorrow.

On the plus side loads of people commented on how good I look, so I am enjoying a temporary ego boost


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

lol mate aint that a **** when your headphones break and you cant carry on.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Aw shucks :wub: :blush: :wub: :blush: :wub: :blush:
> 
> and you're a girl, you and Beks, times are a changing on this here journal. People might actually start believing i am straight if you 2 carry on :whistling:


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA HEEE HEEE HEEE HOOH AHAHAHAHHAA.....:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

DRED said:


> lol mate aint that a **** when your headphones break and you cant carry on.....


yeah yeah I know it's a pretty p1ss poor excuse but it's the best i could do in a hurry. Cardio is coming with avengance tomorrow. I am going to start..........skipping!!!! Which I have been reliably informed is nowhere near as gay as it sounds


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's a real co-ordination test. I could never do it for more than about 2 seconds as my co-ordination is terrible.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOO Look, I got 2 stars and a few green bits.

Cheers guys


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

windsor81 said:


> yeah yeah I know it's a pretty p1ss poor excuse but it's the best i could do in a hurry. Cardio is coming with avengance tomorrow. I am going to start..........skipping!!!! Which I have been reliably informed is nowhere near as gay as it sounds


what to and from the gym? :lol: :lol: sorry mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nah Dred, that's mincing...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

dmcc said:


> Nah Dred, that's mincing...


hahaha i could not think of the word....but that was it mincing....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> yeah yeah I know it's a pretty p1ss poor excuse but it's the best i could do in a hurry. Cardio is coming with avengance tomorrow. I am going to start..........skipping!!!! Which I have been reliably informed is nowhere near as gay as it sounds


Proper skipping is bloody hard - and very good for you! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

skipping is the dogs pal i used to do quite a fiar bit when i was down the boxing gym it is immense for stamina pal, add in some one leg skipping and you'll be right 

im still not liking the look of this 10x10 routine though and can't really get my head round it if im honest, if it works it works though

dave x


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

don't believe what you here mate skipping is very gay:whistling: altho I was using my little sisters barbie skipping rope so I could be wrong:rolleyes:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i have an image of you one handed skipping with a pink rope whilst holding your penis in a manner similar to your avatar

it's not the skipping that is gay it is the skipper :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I'd say the fact that I couldn't do it makes it less gay. But if Chris manages it, it'll be off the scale...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> People might actually start believing i am straight if you 2 carry on :whistling:


Ha ha no danger of that happening hun........ :rolleye:



windsor81 said:


> On the plus side loads of people commented on how good I look, so I am enjoying a temporary ego boost


It's nice when that happens..though hopefully you look good becasue you've been training hard and not because your kidney's nearly packed up...... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well Dorothy always seemed in shape in the wizard of oz and she did alot of Lions and Tigers and Bears OH MY!!! Or I may be thinking of mincing again there.....Should I wear a skin tight white T-shirt as I do it? Does that make it more masculine?

Get on the 10 x 10 Dave and stop being a tart, no need to go completely fruit just because you play on the wing. :whistling: 

All you do is take you 4 big lifts, ie, Bench, Squat, Deads and Military, drop the weights and bash out 10 x 10 and adjust your assistance exercises as you see fit afterwards. Do this for one week, then return to 5 x 5, you do the 5 x 5 until you stop gaining, switch it up to heavier 3 x 3 till you stop gaining and then smash a load of PB's for one week. After your PB's you do the 10 x 10 again, it's sort of a recovery week.

Some of the guys though have just been using the 10 x 10 as a switch up for a week to shock the metabolism. :thumb:

Or you could just do what Joey does, Barbie rope in one hand, penis in the other, whilst squatting 100 reps at 400kg and then complain about how fat you think you are despite looking better and being stronger than 90% of the guys on here. :whistling: :whistling: :tongue:

That wasn't from a jealous place at all   Love you really sailor boy :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Speaking of sailor boys (again) do you wear a uniform when you're on duty?

To please Darren and all the other closet cases on here I think you should pst a pic of yourself in full regalia!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sure i could manage, my mam wants some updated pics anyway.

See what i can do, poor Daves banana will be battered after that!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

befriend him on facebook mate it gave me a twinge in the pant area

he plays for a gay rugger team you know



> See what i can do, poor Daves banana will be battered after that!


hahaha it's yellow and bends to one side - you leave my penis out of this


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Someone knows a little too much Wizard of Oz to be claiming he's straight...

And I've seen her in uniform. I imagine it fits a LOT better now that she's lost all the weight.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave's banana? Thought his goat had eaten it - they'll eat anything (like some others I know...)


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha dave's bananna was not eated unfortunately, it is just in a state of comotose

is there actually any lifting in this journal anymore (shirts don't count either!!!)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

SHE!!!!! Cheeky cow. I am ALL man sister!!!!

Was that before or after he battered that poor Zabra to death with it?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ...Was that before or after he battered that poor Zabra to death with it?


Both.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> SHE!!!!! Cheeky cow. I am ALL man sister!!!!


*cough cough* Yes...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am I am

So stop picking on me :crying:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I am what I am

I am my own special creation

So come take a look

Give me the hook

Or the ovation

It's my world

That I want to have a little pride

My world

And it's not a place I have to hide in

Life's not worth a dam

Till I can say

I am what I am!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

A HETROSEXUAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THATS IT MOM, NO MORE LIES, I AM IN THE CLOSET!!!!!! NO MORE SAUSAGE FEST JOURNALS, I'M GONNA MAKE YOU PROUD XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

ah, who am I kidding............. Petula Clarke anyone????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm I had you pictured as more of an Alma Cogan man...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

At least you said man this time!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Shouldn't you be lifting weights instead of listening to Gloria Gaynor?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

We should treat Chris like Dr Cox treats JD - always refer to him by a random girl's name. Just for t3h lolz


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh I'd go for that. I like the sound of "Brandi" for a while.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i think windsor needs to listen to "I'm a boy" by the who

by the way i'll just call him britney from now on


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I will stand by the fact that there is nothing at all wrong with a grown man liking Britney Spears!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I will stand by the fact that there is nothing at all wrong with a grown man liking Britney Spears!!!


You keep telling yourself that sweetie pie :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers for dropping in Golden, look at all these people dropping in
> 
> Yeah you guys are right and the next time I will be dropping a few assistance exercises. Although to be fair, recovery seemed to be good after so maybe just play it by ear.
> 
> ...


Hey mate. Hope your rest has helped you out a bit. Remember to drink loads of water when eating loads of protein to relieve stress on them kidneys.

Your bench is looking good I have to say mate. With the dips are you using a belt with a plate attached on?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rucksack is all I have mate. slide in a few plates and wear it on my front and I do the dips on a treadmills hand supports.

You have to improvisein this game


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Necessity is the mother of invention...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well looks like deads may be off on Fri. I've buggered something in my right knee doing curls on Tuesday.

A week off to recover and I've never been so fcuking ill and damaged in my life!!!!

Last week off I ever take.

So, trying to think another back exercise to fill out the sesh.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Well looks like deads may be off on Fri. I've buggered something in my right knee doing curls on Tuesday.
> 
> A week off to recover and I've never been so fcuking ill and damaged in my life!!!!
> 
> ...


Reverse pec-deck?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish Pro, we have no such technical wizadry in our gym. I keep meaning to post pics of my gym, I might do after I post this.

Anyways, Delts today and I finally got a pump and kicked the ar5e out of myself. Really went for it today, maximum concentration on perfect form and timing and jeez I felt the difference. Thats what a difference it makes watching Blood and Guts before you go 

*Military Press*

10 x bar warmup

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

failure x bar only. Really happy given my p1ss poor over head strength, baby steps but its all heading up.

*Single arm Side raises*

8 x 14kg

3 x 8 x 18kg *PB* found that I can really concentrate the muscle group alot more effectively one armed, so one armed it is from now on, also less swinging motion.

*Single arm front raises*

4 x 8 x 16kg *PB* Killer, again alot of concentration and a slower movement leads for better gains.

*Seated Bent over flyes*

3 x 8 x 24kg

1 x failure 24kg

45 minutes cardio on treadmill at 2.0%, 6.0kph

I was itching to do alot more but I reigned myself back in and thought be happy with what you achieved. Easily my best delt session for as long as i can remember.

Decided to up assistance exercises to 4 sets, just because I think my body can handle the extra work.

Started adding ice to my protein shakes as well, makes them alot nicer to drink and also strangely less filling, so very happy all in all.

Just wanted to take this opportunity to apologise to you guys that I might not get on your journals as often as I used to or I would like, unfortunately work dictates when I can and can't, plus we're about to enter the Great Barrier Reef so I need to concentrate fully on not hitting that so I may be down to a minimum on the comms.

Cheers anyway guys


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yay, it's nice when workouts go well! I can feel my delts today, which is a first!!

As for the Barrier Reef - you're just trying to make us jealous!!!!! x

:beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's the pics of my mighty gym, this is the crew one, we do have a passanger one upstairs and I will try and get some pics of that up.

So when you guys are whinging about your gyms just think of this! :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice lifts and well done on the PB's. It's amazing the difference a week off can make.

As for your crew gym, it's better than what I had to use yesterday...


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good strength on the Side Lats mate. 18kg is a lot.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back and Bi's today and another killer session. I have to say the last 2 sessions have been 8-9/10, I've found a new vigour after watching Dorians video, really spurred me on.

The Deads today, well, mixed feelings really. In a way I should be positive as it wasn't a bad session weight wise, but there was a lot else wrong with it as well though. I need to accept that the illness and the week off will have taken some strength away from me and I should be a little more accepting of this and understand that it will come back soon.

They have been listed as 5 x 5, but it was almost like 5 sets of 5 singles rather than 5 reps if you get what I mean, I could not get the rythm right, and for some reason my grip has decided to weaken itself!!! God knows why.

I think because i had a heavy Delt session yesterday maybe factors in. I had DOMS in my upper back as a cross over from i guess the fly's already and my traps were pumped to hell. Who knows. If the deads had gone well it would have been 10/10 I'm positive.

*Deads*

5 x 100kg warmup

5 x 150kg

5 x 152.5kg

5 x 155kg

5 x 157.5kg

5 x 140kg

*Bent over rows* Yes they're back, but with a double underhand instead of over hand, BIG effect and loving them now

8 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

8 x 100kg

10 x 110kg *PB* say again, reccomend trying this, really felt the difference with change of grip

*BB Shrugs*

8 x 110kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg

10 x bar only Put these here as I switch gyms half way through the workout so I thought I would try BB shrugs so I could pile the extra weight on. Took a bit of getting used to the change in technique but got it in the end

*Lat Pulldown*

8 x 80kg

8 x 85kg

8 x 85kg

8 x 85kg

*Wide Grip Rows*

3 x 8 x 80kg

8 x 75kg Dropped as i was starting to lose form.

*BB curls*

3 x 8 x 40kg Up to the nose this time as opposed to neck/upper chest. didn't notice a huge difference doing this though.

*Hammer curls*

8 x 22kg

8 x 20kg

8 x 20kg (just) I normally shift more than this, but it had been a heavy session so i wasn't disheartened.

*High Cable Curls*

3 x 8 x 15kg

Followed by another 45 minute stroll at 2.0%@5.5kph on the treadmill.

My heartrate is so high when I come to do cardio taht i have to basically crawl at 5.5 to get below 140bpm.

Maybe this is down to the Sida Cordifolia which i am back on, or maybe I am just doing so well with my timings now on weights that I am genuinly working my cardio as I lift. Which would be a good positive as well.

Cheers guys, hope you keep checking in

Chris xxx :rockon:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Back and Bi's today and another killer session. I have to say the last 2 sessions have been 8-9/10, I've found a new vigour after watching Dorians video, really spurred me on.
> 
> Cheers guys, hope you keep checking in
> 
> Chris xxx :rockon:


We're still here - I was watching a John Hodgson DVD at the weekend, which helped me a bit too!!!!

Did deads yesterday for first time in ages and my grip has gone too :sad:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

oh Beks, in my dreams your grip is just dandy  :wub:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> oh Beks, in my dreams your grip is just dandy  :wub:


Lol.....depends on the, er movement.....

(do need to improve my grip though....  )


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good strength with the bent over rows mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just thought i would chuck in a little about diet.

Here's how it stands at the moment whilst back onboard trying to make the best out of a bad situation.

11:30 wake and protein based lunch (chicken, beef, whatever I can get)

13:00 3000mg Flaxseed 3,6,9 One a day multi vit, Sida Cordifolia

During shift: 1 cup Green tea with lemon and 2 pints Ribena

16:00 Pre Workout shake 50g whey, 50g corn flour, 5g creatine, 5g L-glutamine, Sida, 3 Bcaa tablets, not sure on dose.

18:00 Post workout shake as above but no sida. and one Cranberry tablet added for my poorley kidneys.

19:30 dinner, same as lunch

23:30 wake again for night shift, 50g whey

During Shift 1 cup Green teat with lemon, an 2 pints Ribena.

04:00 Cassein Whey before bed with 2 mag, 2 calcium and 2 zinc tabs, not sure on dose agian.

Again not ideal, i am aware there are some quite large gaps there without food, especially when at work. I shall be trying to resource my regular cold chicken supply again to fill those gaps. I may use almonds until such time.

Meals are provided by the company so i am a bit screwed as to what I get, but I usually stick to dark grren veg, around 40g (ish) and then lots of meat.

Also after talking to Ollie, and using my own common sense I have upped water intake to at least 2 litres a day, plus add on to that at least 2 pimts of Ribena during each shift i should be able to counteract the stress placed on my kidneys by the high protein.

Cheers guys!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

grip trainings boss, i miss it

chris i was going to suggest rack pulls as an alternative back exercise, or power cleans, each have their benefits if deadlifts are off the agenda mate

get your shrug poundages up though boss stick with the exercise and try and over and underhand grip (swop with each set) it's great for steadying the bar

keep it up


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll give it a shot. I might pick up some straps when I am in Sydney.

The poundage aint to shabby on the shrugs, 100kg, but i can do more I know it. think it was more a case of never having used a bar before, it's a different kind of motion. Should be right next week.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> The poundage aint to shabby on the shrugs, 100kg, but i can do more I know it. think it was more a case of never having used a bar before, it's a different kind of motion. Should be right next week.


fair point if its the first time you've used a barbell i will partly withdraw my comment of your gayness, i dotn do shrugs anymore but loved them, even if the grip was a bit knackered after deadlifts (hence your idea of straps may be a good one)

also be wary of smacking your wang with the bar, this was an old trick of mine


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

no no no no no no no no no no mate. Your accusation of gayness was definately well founded, just not in this context


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

"no no no no no mamma mia mamma mia let me go"

sorry i heard this on the radio before, reminded me of it, i am random yes


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Beelzebub has the devil set aside for me, for me, for meeeeeeee!!!! :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oooh get you and your nice lifts and diet, considering the situation you find yourself in. Buy yourself something nice in Sydney.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Is the Great Barrier Reef still pristine despite a few navigational swerves..?

Oh - and where are the pics of you in uniform?

I could suggest something nice in Sydney... :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Is the Great Barrier Reef still pristine despite a few navigational swerves..?
> 
> Oh - and where are the pics of you in uniform?
> 
> I could suggest something nice in Sydney... :laugh:


Yes, we need some pics in uniform.... :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ive seen him in a sexy maids uniform

but thats a story for another day


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> ive seen him in a sexy maids uniform
> 
> but thats a story for another day


Lucky bitch....:laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave and Beks - are you two pussies tracking each other!?

Was the maid's uniform sexy after Chris squeezed into it?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Was the maid's uniform sexy after Chris squeezed into it?


there's less to chris then meets the eye if ya get me vi thought he was actually chrsitine 



> Dave and Beks - are you two pussies tracking each other!?


what beks does with her pussy is her own business, and i am quite within my right to follow her touching it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> there's less to chris then meets the eye if ya get me vi thought he was actually chrsitine
> 
> what beks does with her pussy is her own business, and i am quite within my right to follow her touching it


Damn I'm gutted about the uniform now....

Oi, you touch my pussy, I'll touch yours!!!!

:lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris is going to be well chuffed with this banter when he comes back on...:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Chris is going to be well chuffed with this banter when he comes back on...:laugh:


What, all these people fighting over him???

Now,I'm sure you're all honourable gentlemen...so....

LADIES FIRST!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> What, all these people fighting over him???
> 
> Now,I'm sure you're all honourable gentlemen...so....
> 
> LADIES FIRST!!!! :thumb:


Too late..!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Too late..!


Damn!!!! :crying:

:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

If it's ladies first I think that moves Dave right to the top of the list!

You know you're my number one Beks........................................(girl) 

Cheers Darren, I'll be looking on tinternet to see what shops there are in Sydney for all sorts of BB goodies.

and no Pro, i shall be staying well away from Kings cross this year thankyou very much!!!!! Especially after 2 years ago when I somehow (innocently) became a part of the cabaret at sky club............now THAT was a long bloody night!

Somehow i'm going to have to survive San Francisco as well!

MASSIVE DOMS today, I am a very happy bunny


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You haven't a hope mate. You'll be at 11th and Castro within half an hour... I hear the Endup is still open....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nope, defo being a good boy from now on!

Not much to update really, had hassle form my kidney again, stupid thing. I have a feeling it may be the Sida so I am knocking that on the head for now and only going to do 2 shakes a day and the cassein at night.

Did some ab work today, nothing I can right down, I just crunch my body up into all sorts of shapes until it starts hurting and then stop.

45 minutes both days though cardio. Hopefully this with low carbs (ish) will be enough to strip away the damn flab that won't go!!!!!!

May up that and do 2 x 45 mins a day, see how I get on.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

F*ck me. The very notion of two cardio sessions a day makes me feel faint. Fair play to you for even contemplating it!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

he is counting rotating his limp wrists as the morning cardio mate

doesnt count in my book


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

For 45 minutes!!!!!!!!!! Thats a hell of a w*nk lol

So Chest and tri's today, was really feeling pumped for this and decided to go a little further than normal, not with weight, nut upped the intensity and sets to see how my body responded.

I'm going to keep mixing the assistance exercises around to see how things go, I managed to sort delts and back first time out. Chest and tri's, I'm not so sure.

I never feel the same pump when I do them, I'm not sure if it is because there is such fine line with your chest and tri's or because maybe they are both involved so much in each others exercises, not sure.

Anyways

*Flat bench*

10 x 60kg warmup

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 107.5kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 115kg (all be it a cheeky little 5th one  )

Drop to failure @100kg, 60kg and bar only. ooooouuuuucccccchhhhhh

*Dips*

4 x 20 x bw dropped the weight to see if the increased volume worked OOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

*Incline DB*

4 x 12 x 26kg

*Skull crushers*

4 x 15 x 20kg should have used more weight ggggrrrrrr

*tri dips*

4 x 10 x BW

*Pushdowns*

19 x 40kg

10 x 45kg

10 x 45kg

8 x 50kg all with different grips. felt good

45 mins treadmilling at 2.0% 6.0kph

All good I guess, happy with the benching weight, happy with most of it. Just got to learn to isolate the chest a bit more, although I wouldn't say I am arm benching so I don't know where it is going lol.

Cheers guys


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Chris have you thought about doing back and triceps/chest and biceps split, so for example you dont pre-fatigue your triceps doing chest before you get a chance to concentrate on them individually?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats a good thought Zara. I may try that soon and see how it goes.

Hey thanks for popping in as well


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I do chest and biceps...seem so to work for me - I also find doing some kind of flye movement helps too 

A trainer once got me to superset incline dumbbell press with very slow flyes - hurt like hell!!

Cable flyes or crossover at the end of a workout are evil too :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I nearly did some flye's today, but I could see Darren over my shoulder shaking his head at me so I decided against


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, I nearly did some flye's today, but I could see Darren over my shoulder shaking his head at me so I decided against


Lol so is he your good angel then? :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

he's an angel, good or bad, undecided yet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> he's an angel, good or bad, undecided yet


Lol so I'm looking over the other shoulder...one of us is bad...

OK failing flyes, do a drop set as your last set.....kills my triceps and chest. After you've gone to near failure (or failure) on your last set, drop the weight at least once.......makes you feel sick as a dog if you do it right but it works :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

oh cr*p I did drops, I forgot to put them in, I knew I had forgotten something.

Cheers babe. Edited.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Thats a good thought Zara. I may try that soon and see how it goes.
> 
> Hey thanks for popping in as well


I pop in regularly I jst dont say much.... more of a voyeur....... :cool2: 

I do my split that way.... other day when I finished tri's were so full of blood i couldn't fully straighten my arms.... never had that in my life before but I have to say I liked it lol.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

on the above point ive done a chest and bicep and back and tricep split as well as the conventional splits

i didn't really get on personally with the split that you are using but it is all about time and messing things up to see what works best for you pal


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

120kg? I hate you. Will be good motivation for my own chest day tomorrow.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not much to report from legs as normal.

Trying to convince them to get a squat rack in, yeah right!

*Extensions*

30 x 50kg

15 x 102.5kg

15 x 102.5kg

15 x 102.5kg

*Single leg curls (innovately using the leg extension machine)*

4 x 15 x 20kg

*SLDL*

3 x 15 x 26kg DB

60 mins treadmill 5.5kph @2.0% 127bph average

Legs day  Cardio 

Big push now to drop these last pounds


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Them extentions are good mate. I did bench the other day in a hotel and there was no way I could bench 120kg. You know why?...............................cos it only went up to 90kg! :lol: I had to slow the reps down to compensate for it.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Looking good bro. Think I may have to bring out the Journal....


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Goose said:


> Looking good bro. Think I may have to bring out the Journal....


Do it mate. Well worth it I believe


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for popping in Goose! Well worth getting one up and running. Good motivation and also a good laugh.

The extensions were a killer, just wish I could get some other stuff going on there as well. I need a big compound, I really have to push for this squat rack.

I flicked through your journal quickly Ollie mate, at least you made the best out of a bad session, most would just not bother!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers for popping in Goose! Well worth getting one up and running. Good motivation and also a good laugh.
> 
> The extensions were a killer, just wish I could get some other stuff going on there as well. I need a big compound, I really have to push for this squat rack.
> 
> I flicked through your journal quickly Ollie mate, at least you made the best out of a bad session, most would just not bother!


Get on that squat rack mate, thats where the legs grow. I cant get into any of my jeans :lol: , went out and bought a few pairs yesterday.

I wanted to get 4 days training in last week. I had to make the best out of what I had on useage in the hotel gym. Id rather train then not to be honest. was about a 5/10 workout for me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers for popping in Goose! Well worth getting one up and running. Good motivation and also a good laugh.
> 
> The extensions were a killer, just wish I could get some other stuff going on there as well. I need a big compound, I really have to push for this squat rack.
> 
> I flicked through your journal quickly Ollie mate, at least you made the best out of a bad session, most would just not bother!


Do you have a bar? Try hack squats or split squats with the bar between your legs.....or Zercher squats - looks a bit awkward but probably better than nothing.......


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll second hack squats I used to do them when I was on a ship with no squat rack

120kg makes me hate you


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I must have made a typo somewhere, it was only 115kg.

I'll have a look back and edit if needed.

Just saying to Darren, i hav such bad DOMS in my abs that I can't actually sleep.......or move at all at the moment. Whatever I did, i did it right, I can feel every single muscle!

Hey Joey, i thought you had dissapeared mate!

I shall look up these strange words you speak of and learneth more....


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I was just on holiday mate

Defo look them up and I think I'll look up a few of the other ones beklet recomended they sound exotic


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

They sure do, but then thats Beklet....very exotic.....so I've heard :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Goose said:


> Looking good bro. Think I may have to bring out the Journal....


Do it do it do it. You know you want to. It's the best thing I've ever done for my training (so far); it's the knowledge that I have somewhere to vent and get my ass kicked on a regular basis, it's great motivation. :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if you do a journal, please do not make it as gay as this one, or mine 

make it a manly one with lots of growling, grrr


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You love it Dave, you're only lying to yourself.

Now come here and give me a big (hetro) kiss xxxx

Decided that instead of doing 2 or 3 cardio sessions a day which I was doing before, I'm just going to do 60 + mins at one sitting. Just a more viable option givin the limited sleep time I get as it is


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> You love it Dave, you're only lying to yourself.
> 
> Now come here and give me a big (hetro) kiss xxxx
> 
> Decided that instead of doing 2 or 3 cardio sessions a day which I was doing before, I'm just going to do 60 + mins at one sitting. Just a more viable option givin the limited sleep time I get as it is


You get 2 or 3 'cardio' sessions a day? Damn........


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jesus 3 cardio sessions a day would kill me fair play mate:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You love it Dave, you're only lying to yourself.
> 
> Now come here and give me a big (hetro) kiss xxxx


i'll give you the 'davetherave' special

a frenchie whilst attempting to insert my thumb into your bum

the women love it


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not just the women mate :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Delts today 

*Military Press*

10 x bar warmup

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 65kg

5 x 67.5kg  

5 x 60kg

bar till failure

Looks like someones getting stronger and broken his little plateu  Watch out peoples!!!

*Upright row*

4 x 8 x 60kg

*Single arm side raises*

4 x 10 x 18kg

*Single arm front raises*

4 x 8-10 x 16kg

*Bent over flyes*

4 x 12 x 22kg

45 mins 2.0% @ 5.5 kph

Someone is a very happy boy at the moment :whistling:

Off to a BBQ now, catch up with you guys later after you have finished congratulating me at finally upping my MP!!!  :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Delts today
> 
> *Military Press*
> 
> ...


Your getting stronger mate. Good lift on the miltary press. Very strong for a natty!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Looks like someones getting stronger and broken his little plateu  Watch out peoples!!!


 :w00t: :w00t:

Have a big fat steak for me!!! :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats mate that's a hell of a military press


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

joeyh1485 said:


> congrats mate that's a hell of a military press


I agree mate i would love that Military Press. Good lift.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for your kind words guys. Well chuffed still 

Even if Joey does still kick the ar5e off me on it, and you Ollie I think for that matter.

Believe me Fozzy, with the amount of thought and dedication you put into what you do you will be obliterating me on lifts very soon!

I sure did Bek, lovely T-bone (and a cheeky burger :whistling:

Cheers guys, you're cool


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

About fcking time.

:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

keep going on the military press and i may let you catch me you sexy mofo


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hmm that press is nearly as heavy as me........ (will that get you the 70kg or put you off? :whistling:  )


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Hmm that press is nearly as heavy as me........ (will that get you the 70kg or put you off? :whistling:  )


GET GET GET GET GET GET GET GET GET GET GET GET GET!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Just thought i would pop in.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well i have had a very succesful days shopping 

Very impressive.

Lots of hydroxycut hardcore. Some rather nice HGH boosters.

Some very tasty looking cookies and protein bars to ween me off my crisp addiction.

Also some new gloves with wrist supports, I get really bad pains when pressing so I needed wrist supports, decided to get the gloves that are attached to them as well.

Also some straps, going to try them deadlifting later, see if that improves things a bit.

Also managed to get some form of pre workout boost up animal kill all humans workout drink as well.

Very happy


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Just thought i would pop in.


lol, Cheers Fozzy, you know you're welcome any time mate 

Left my damn suiper turbo pre workout boost behind!!! Damn :cursing:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you will defo notice a difference in your deads with straps mate


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well i have had a very succesful days shopping
> 
> Very impressive.
> 
> ...





joeyh1485 said:


> you will defo notice a difference in your deads with straps mate


I haven't noticed any difference, in fact I still don't use straps for deads but think it's the rest of me that's weak, lol. Might try with straps next week, an extra 20kg would be nice :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, they did make a difference.

It's not down to girly wrists for the deads, well, at least I didn't think so.

I use the gloves with wraps on chest and delts and the straps for back.

Still annoyed that I left my turbo juice behind, nevermind, the Hydroxycut seemed to do the trick very well. All came together nicely today and I am a chuffed boy 

*Deads*

5 x 100kg warmup

5 x 150kg

5 x 155kg

5 x 157.5kg

5 x 160kg

5 x 160kg  Used straps, really just to see what difference they make, turns out a big one. I smashed that 160 like a small childs sandcastle!!! Next week could be fun, I reckon there is a set of 170's for 5 in there. it really did feel that easy.

*Bent over rows*

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 110kg

8 x 120kg Probs should have kept the weight lower on this. My lower back was so pumped after the deads that I had some sloppy form in there.

*Shrugs*

10 x 100kg

8 x 120kg

8 x 130kg

8 x 140kg

20 x 60kg

*Lat Pulldowns*

4 x 8 x 85kg

*Wide grip rows*

4 x 8 x 80kg

*BB Curls*

4 x 8 x 40kg

*Alternate DB Hammer Curls*

4 x 8 x 20kg

*Alternate machine curls*

4 x 10 x 50kg

All followed up with 45 mins at 2.0%, 6.0kph.

Had 2 Hydroxycut hardcore before the gym, approx 30 mins.

Not sure what made the difference, not that it matters. Should have been more careful with form on the rows and shrugs instead of chasing numbers, I really need to remind myself some times that its a marathon not a race. I think this may be why I am not feeling a massive pump like last week. We'll see how I feel in the morning.

Not going to let that take away from what was a great session though


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha no I meant girly wrists for presses.....dropping a dumbbell on my face is what finally made me realise that having skinny 6" wrists were not helping me at all!!!

And after your experience, might have to try the straps next week - may get 120kg then, and for more than 1 rep :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jeez. you're nearly stronger than me!!!

Try them, be careful, after prolonged use they do dig in and take some getting used to. Even trying to put them on, if anything they just gave me that more confidence.

To compensate for cheating and using straps I am going to do extra grip work as well though on one of my off days.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Jeez. you're nearly stronger than me!!!
> 
> Try them, be careful, after prolonged use they do dig in and take some getting used to. Even trying to put them on, if anything they just gave me that more confidence.
> 
> To compensate for cheating and using straps I am going to do extra grip work as well though on one of my off days.


Hardly - bear in mind I don't have to lift it nearly as far as you (you are aware there's a 16" height difference?  )...I don't have straps I have grips which are pretty good too - I use them for rows and stuff...

Are you going to hit me if I tell you I did the 110 without any straps? :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Only in a nice way


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Jesus chris your getting strong!

Do you smash small childs sandcastles often then mate? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey 

Yeah.....only because I'm scared of the big kids


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK lady now LISTEN up.

Don't use the straps until your grip gives out, and I mean completely. Only then break them out. Your grip strength should soon catch up.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Joe was saying I should use them all the way through.

He gave me some advice on how to strengthen my grip as I progress.

mmmmmm, I'll see how it goes next time.

This time I used the straps at a lighter weight just to try them out.

I didn't want to wack a great load on and then cut my wrists up.

Gloves were a good buy as well.

Contemplating doing chest today, but I think I may do abs and cardio have a day off and then chest and bi's again as Zara reccomended


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hello sailor


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mornin'...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Morning ladies 

So p*ssed off at the moment.

An ex girlfriend of mine has just completely laid into me today. She must have founf this journal i guess and I have just been ripped to shreds calling me arrigant, full of myself. Told I am still a fat b*stard, she has sent me loads of pictures of her ex and his "fit" body, I am a pr*ck and a d*ck for the things that I say on here bigging myself up when I am a nothing and never will be. It went on and on but that was the general idea...

I know this shouldn't bother me, but it has totally destroyed me!

It is the first negative comment I have had since I started and it has totally kicked the sh1t out of me, I really don't know what to do, I just deleted the message and didn't reply but I am totally dumbfounded by it. What if it's all true!

She even texted me a picture of her ex's c0ck in order to show how small i am in comparison. Just totally f*cked my head up now. Was really psyched up for all my new supps and my kidneys have finally cleared up and now I'm thinkng whats the point, maybe I am just the wasting my time.

I know it's stupid and you guys are gouing to kick my **** for it.......I hate being a soft ar5e who cares what people think sometimes!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

FCK THAT SILLY BITCH TO HELL MATE.

She's your ex for a reason. Seems to me she can't handle the improvements you've made to yourself since you dumped her ass. The fact that she's texting intimate photos of her current boyf shows she's being childish.

You need to ignore her. You have achieved a hell of a lot in less than a year. You have lost a shedload of fat, got yourself a bit of muscle and you're damn strong. I am slightly jealous of your speed of progress, and there's more to come! And I bet you're more confident too.

As I say, fck her to hell mate.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thing is, we've been split up for god, 5 years or so.

It just seems no matter how far you go, someone is always trying to drag you back.

I did however decide that the best course of action in this case was to thoroughly abuse myself in the gym.

Which I did. Abs and cardio.

If anyones seen "Cost of redemption" Ronnie Colemans DVD I used his ab routine from it doing 4 sets of each and nearly made myself cry/puke. I was so f#cking angry I just smashed the life out of me. Great workout.

I then hit the treadmill, screw heart rate, just wanted to sweat and hurt.

60 mins, 6.0kph, average 10.0% incline. Heart rate, god knows, it just hurt....lots.

Its what I needed though.

I wish I was like some of you more confident guys on here that don't care as much what people say, I know I shouldn't, but I do.

Anyways I have used this as fuel and I have decided that when I get back home I am going to be the absolute best condition I can be in. No more, crisps, no more biscuits, no more sh1te of any kind.

Glad you guys are here, it helps me alot.

Cheers peoples :wub:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Good way to deal with it. Channel the anger into your workouts and making yourself better.

I still care what people say about me, that's why you don't see many photos of me here.... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh and I've seen photos of you that are a good 5 years old, she's now just bitter for losing what she could have had.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I love you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> So p*ssed off at the moment.
> 
> ...


*Yes we are going to kick you ar5e.....Even I care what certain people think, but only the ones that matter, I've had a bit of a kick up the jacksy this morning too and it's always hard, BUT the only opinions that matter are those of the people you care about, and who care about you. This girl either wants you back (and has a very twisted way of showing it in which case I wouldn't touch her with a bargepole as she's clearly immature), or she's a vindictive, nasty, spiteful bitch (and twisted and clearly immature) * 



dmcc said:


> Oh and I've seen photos of you that are a good 5 years old, she's now just bitter for losing what she could have had.


Too bloody right! What a COW!!!!!

Arghhhhh..... :cursing: :cursing:

We think you're great, don't listen to her, listen to us :thumb: :wub:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Good way to deal with it. Channel the anger into your workouts and making yourself better.
> 
> I still care what people say about me, that's why you don't see many photos of me here.... :whistling:


But we all love you too :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Bek.

Feel better now after a good gym sesh and a snooze. Maybe I was just a little tired and took it all to personally. Just seems there is always someone tryiing to drag you back down. Should know better by now really.

Decided my chest is lacking now. Don't ask me why, I just looked in the mirror and decided it. Means I need to lift more me thinks. I'll be a very very happy boy if I get 120kg this week  I'd settle for 117.5kg but i do have me new gloves with wrist supports and my new super tablets which helped me smash some good deads, so who knows 

love you guys  :wub:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

don't worry mate i have a huge penis but no-one to suckle on it so it doesnt really matter 

i'm having a fair bit of 5hit myself at the moment as well id say you should use the gym and gay rugby to release tension and stress

it works wonders im off to the gym later on before work


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

the gay rugby or gym?

depends on what kind of stress I suppose 

I also have a huge penis, he's just shy........that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I also have a huge penis, he's just shy........that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


grower not a shower eh? great excuse



> the gay rugby or gym?
> 
> depends on what kind of stress I suppose


well im off to the mans gym, and at this precise second i am supposed to be stood in a club house near to blackpool eating a pie after having partaken in a game of rugger

when infact im drinking coffee, am high off paint fumes and have paint on my penis


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> don't worry mate i have a huge penis but no-one to suckle on it so it doesnt really matter
> 
> i'm having a fair bit of 5hit myself at the moment as well id say you should use the gym and gay rugby to release tension and stress
> 
> it works wonders im off to the gym later on before work


Lol...maybe we should start a club for all the misfits... :ban:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Lol...maybe we should start a club for all the *misfits*...


it goes in it just requires a fair amount of ky


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> it goes in it just requires a fair amount of ky


Sounds potentially painful lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I could definately fitmiss :whistling:

How in the hell....paint, penis?? thats like the time I burnt mine with a cup of tea!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I could definately fitmiss :whistling:
> 
> How in the hell....paint, penis?? thats like the time I burnt mine with a cup of tea!


Oh, really??? :w00t:

WTF???

Do tell.... :whistling:

Dave, did you finally take your crusty boxers off? :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> So p*ssed off at the moment.
> 
> An ex girlfriend of mine has just completely laid into me today. She must have founf this journal i guess and I have just been ripped to shreds calling me arrigant, full of myself. Told I am still a fat b*stard, she has sent me loads of pictures of her ex and his "fit" body, I am a pr*ck and a d*ck for the things that I say on here bigging myself up when I am a nothing and never will be. It went on and on but that was the general idea...


Stalker...... :whistling: shows shes obviously still bothered then if shes going to those lengths....

Wonder what the "ex" dumped her for eh? 

Some people have to put others down to make themselves feel better. Thats her failing mate, not yours.



windsor81 said:


> I know this shouldn't bother me, but it has totally destroyed me!
> 
> It is the first negative comment I have had since I started and it has totally kicked the sh1t out of me, I really don't know what to do, I just deleted the message and didn't reply but I am totally dumbfounded by it. What if it's all true!


Her opinion doesn't matter one little bit. She's clearly only done it to get a reaction, so dont give her one.

You know she dnt mean a word of it, she's just being a b1tch. Fcuk her.



windsor81 said:


> She even texted me a picture of her ex's c0ck in order to show how small i am in comparison. Just totally f*cked my head up now. Was really psyched up for all my new supps and my kidneys have finally cleared up and now I'm thinkng whats the point, maybe I am just the wasting my time.


....or she got it off some website and sent it to her phone....

Bet he'd be delighted to know that after he dumped her, she's going around showing pictures of his c*ck to other men....

She sounds like a tramp tbh. Not saying we've not all had pictures like that - but its something private. You dont talk about it, and you certainly dont show it to other people (not if you have any class anyway...)



windsor81 said:


> I know it's stupid and you guys are gouing to kick my **** for it.......I hate being a soft ar5e who cares what people think sometimes!


Its not stupid. If its upset you, then its upset you.

However, dont give her the reaction that she wants, and use it to dig deeper, try harder and look even better :wink: :cool2: xx


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah, not a great story.

I was sitting naked after having just got out of the shower, having a cuppa as I air dried. Took a sip of the tea and sneezed at the same time. Poor little soldier copped the brunt of it, quite bad burns.

Unfortunately, I am the doctor on cargo ships as well, so i prescribed myself some burn eze (good idea) and some liquid skin. Not thinking at the time, Aerosol, burnt skin, old fella............................I tell you, there is no pain in the world that could come close. I had to fill a glass with iced water and dangle him in there for 30 mins!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Zara, yeah, after going to the gym and getting the frustration out and having a little snooze. Reading the comments on here and talking to some good people around I exercised my favourite button of all. Delete.

I have enough good people around to not care what some skank has to say.

God I love that word. Skank 

I am still looking forward to getting myself right in shape and walking into her work just to see her face when I get back. I'm sure that would be worth a thousand empty insults.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Ah, not a great story.
> 
> I was sitting naked after having just got out of the shower, having a cuppa as I air dried. Took a sip of the tea and sneezed at the same time. Poor little soldier copped the brunt of it, quite bad burns.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am the doctor on cargo ships as well, so i prescribed myself some burn eze (good idea) and some liquid skin. Not thinking at the time, Aerosol, burnt skin, old fella............................I tell you, there is no pain in the world that could come close. I had to fill a glass with iced water and dangle him in there for 30 mins!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I shouldn't laugh but that does conjure up a funny pic!!!

Sorry, I'll stop being so heartless....

Actually I can imagine the pain......Teenage me, Immac, bikini line, washed off THEN got into a hot bath - holy sh1t...... :scared: :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

your favourite button of all is the 'mince' button not the 'delete' button

i will remember that the next time i decide to have a brew with my wang out you silly seal

my story is not quite as exciting as that


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lost your stirrer??

Tell me about it, last time I veeted the old "2 veg".  Did it, decided a few hours later that i wasn't satisfied, did it again. Should really have read that wait 72 hours notice.

Burns pack back out.

Whats worse is that I have actually done the tea thing twice  No liquid skin the second time though.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> your favourite button of all is the 'mince' button not the 'delete' button
> 
> i will remember that the next time i decide to have a brew with my wang out you silly seal
> 
> my story is not quite as exciting as that


Tell it anyway.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Lost your stirrer??
> 
> Tell me about it, last time I veeted the old "2 veg". Did it, decided a few hours later that i wasn't satisfied, did it again. Should really have read that wait 72 hours notice.
> 
> ...


Urgh...razors are far, far safer :lol:

Chemical burns are not fun :cursing:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Ah, not a great story.
> 
> I was sitting naked after having just got out of the shower, having a cuppa as I air dried. Took a sip of the tea and sneezed at the same time. Poor little soldier copped the brunt of it, quite bad burns.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am the doctor on cargo ships as well, so i prescribed myself some burn eze (good idea) and some liquid skin. Not thinking at the time, Aerosol, burnt skin, old fella............................I tell you, there is no pain in the world that could come close. I had to fill a glass with iced water and dangle him in there for 30 mins!!!


Someone ladled boiling french onion soup into my lap once - I think I still hold the speed record for trousers removal - got lots of TLC and attention after that..! :wink:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Urgh...razors are far, far safer :lol:
> 
> Chemical burns are not fun :cursing:


No... they are not.

There is a reason veet says not to get on the "pink" skin (well not those words but something along those lines lol).

Since everything has to come off (cant live any other way lol) I quickly learned that veet is not the way to do it. Now shave every day instead, Hassle, but worth it to never repeat that pain..... :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> So p*ssed off at the moment.
> 
> *An ex girlfriend of mine* has just completely laid into me today.


I thought you were gay?? :confused1: :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My hand is about as steady as rampant rabbit (I imagine :whistling: ), couple this with my vibrating wilkinson sword I can only imagine the results. At least burns go away, much better option than nuts in a jar on fireplace. 

Ah Patrick. The old french onion trick, if I had a penny for everytime I've used that one!!!!!!! I'd have nothing, actually


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

zeus87529 said:


> I thought you were gay?? :confused1: :laugh:


It was a weekday :lol:

Don't tell Dave, I havn't told him yet :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> No... they are not.
> 
> There is a reason veet says not to get on the "pink" skin (well not those words but something along those lines lol).
> 
> Since everything has to come off (cant live any other way lol) I quickly learned that veet is not the way to do it. Now shave every day instead, Hassle, but worth it to never repeat that pain..... :whistling:


Ha ha yeah I know...I didn't put it there but it's messy and gets everywhere (hey I was only 15 or something lol)

Immac is the devil's spawn and it bloody reeks!!!! Ugh the smell....doing your bikini line with hair remover is a sure fire way never to pull... :lol:

Hence the bath afterwards, ya see.......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> My hand is about as steady as rampant rabbit (I imagine :whistling: ), couple this with my vibrating wilkinson sword I can only imagine the results. At least burns go away, much better option than nuts in a jar on fireplace.


Don't be daft, use a proper razor, with blades, none of this vibrating nonsense :laugh:

Or get someone to do it for you....... :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Sod the other 50+ pages, this one is more educational! :lol: :rockon:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

why do i not have this much bikini line talk in my journal? im off for a cry (and to rub my penis clean)


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Don't be daft, use a proper razor, with blades, none of this vibrating nonsense :laugh:
> 
> *Or get someone to do it for you*....... :thumb:


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM! :beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> why do i not have this much bikini line talk in my journal? im off for a cry (and to rub my penis clean)


I'm sure it can be arranged....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

get zara in too so i can properly clean the pain off my wang


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I waxed my balls once. that is something I never want to experience again either.

So, who's offering first for shaving assistance?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I waxed my balls once. that is something I never want to experience again either.
> 
> So, who's offering first for shaving assistance?


ME!!!!! :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Looks like it's you Bek.

Especially seeing as no-one else even put themselves forward :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i liek the tickly feel against my beard so my name is most definately not forward


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Looks like it's you Bek.
> 
> Especially seeing as no-one else even put themselves forward :cursing:


Aw sorry to disappoint you hun......... 

I'll be gentle, I promise..... 



davetherave said:


> i liek the tickly feel against my beard so my name is most definately not forward


I have no beard so could not possibly comment!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, in Sydney today, but still managed to get 60 mins good cardio in.

Gutted as I have to be up for 8 in the morning tomorrow, so seeing as I don't finish work till 4 in the morning is going to be a bummer.

Also had a good walk round town as well, so plenty calories burned me thinks 

I actually feel in tip top condition at the moment, which is a relief after all the problems I've had with my kidneys. these new tablets really are making me feel great 

Currently my supplemntation is running like this. I'll edit with amounts later on.

11:00: 2 x HGH boosters + 2 x Hydroxycut hardcore, ! x Ibuprofen, 1 x Amoxycilin

12:00: 1 x one a day multivit, 3 x Flaxseed 3,6,9

16:00: 2 x hydroxycut hardcore (for pre workout)

16:30: 50g Whey, 50g Corn flour, 5g Glutamine, 5g Creatine, 3 BCAA

18:00: 50g Whey, 50g Corn flour, 5g Glutamine, 5g Creatine, 3 BCAA, 1 x Ibuprofen

1 x Amoxycillin

00:15: 3 x Flaxseed oil 3,6,9

04:15: Cassein Whey, 2 x Zinc, 2 x Calcium, 2 x Magnesium, 2 x HGH boosters,

1 x Iburoprofen, 1 x Amoxycillin.

The Ibuprofen and Amoxycillin is only for a week, Just to keep out any infection while I have my tooth sorted. It also won't do my kidneys any harm just in case it was an infection that I had before.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

WTF..this journal goes in some directions... :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good to hear you're feeling better man.

I dunno if I could do a job where I only get 4hrs sleep. To Hell with that...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

4 hours aint the norm, it's just i have to get this tooth sorted as it is killing me. I havn't been able to chew on that side for a week, every so often i forget and it is just excruciating.

Belive me, I can think of better things to be doing with my time in Sydney than the dentists!


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> 4 hours aint the norm, it's just i have to get this tooth sorted as it is killing me. I havn't been able to chew on that side for a week, every so often i forget and it is just excruciating.
> 
> Belive me, I can think of better things to be doing with my time in Sydney than the dentists!


Nightmare mate, hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> WTF..this journal goes in some directions... :lol:


Keeps it interesting mate 

Would be boring if it was just training!!! :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd reschedule that appointment if I were you. Not even really down to lack of sleep disrupting hypertrophy so much as warm pillows and quilts being awesome... and dentists NOT being awesome...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, but the other options are some witch doctor in the middle of the South Pacific!

Wow, just ventured away from the journals and found myself in diet and nutrition AND I managed to give some good advice.

I'm off for a lie down


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Would be boring if it was just training!!!


so you have no training to counteract this? 

i apologise for the counteract word (im doing my dissertation and im using it all over the place)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh that explains why you were slurring earlier when you called... thought you were out for a few cream sodas :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's the butterflies that I get every time I hear your voice that do that 

You just sounded completely disinterested lol, thought I had woken you up, obviously now after reading your journal i know why you sly dog!!

Dentists went ok today. Turnd out the guys at home had done a right cowboy job.

The filling had cracked as they had just filled on top of another filling and the decay had got right in.

The pain was caused by the root dying. So I had a lovely part root canal job. Lots of antibiotics in as he dug around and made me cry. Should hold out now till I get home and get it finished.

On the plus side, I did get a shiney new tub of NOexplode to play with 

Have to see how that goes. Although I do have a really high tolerance to stimulants, but I'll give it a shot. Worth £30 to see what happens.

Chest and triceps today. I want to try close grip benching today, and the bench is in the lower gym so I will keep chest and tri's for now and maybe switch up to biceps next week after i see how the close grip goes.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ouch on the root canal!! Though I've had two or three done, and if you get a good dentist, it should be completely painless (mine were  ) - although pain free root canals don't come cheap!!!

Unfortunately I can't afford to see my dentist at the moment (and have The Fear of NHS dentists after a few bad experiences), but a couple of my teeth are making their presence felt, and the temporary filling I had put in 3 years ago, is starting to wear away (yeah, my dentist is THAT good :lol: )


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Ouch Root Canal. Never had it before as ive kept my teeth in good nick all my life. Costs alot of dough though


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Costs free private when you charge the company 

NOxplode tastes like crap, its disgusting and makes you wanna puke. It also helps you get 120kg bench presses, so it's staying 

*Flat bench*

8 x 60kg

5 x 105kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 115kg

3 x 120kg then 2 x 120kg. For some reason a fillipino decided I needed a spot after my third rep and fcuked the whole set up for me, [email protected] so I had to take a little rest to reposition the bar and then cracked the last 2 out.

8 x 100kg

10 x 60kg

*Incline BB*

12 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 65kg

8 x 60kg

*Dips*

4 x 8 x 20kg

*CG bench press*

4 x 8 x 80kg 

*Pushdowns*

4 x 8 x 50kg  felt light

*tri dips*

4 x 8 x BW

45 mins cardio 6.0kph @ 2.0% incline.

Happy boy.......now off to barf the rest of this NOxplode away


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

The no explode is good but after a month your receptors will come used to it so recommend 1 month on 1 off.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll only be using 3 times a week. No point on leg days as I can't get any exercises that warrant the need for a massive pump.

Just wish the stuff didn't taste so bad, might try mixing it with orange or something to nulify it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I'll only be using 3 times a week. No point on leg days as I can't get any exercises that warrant the need for a massive pump.
> 
> Just wish the stuff didn't taste so bad, might try mixing it with orange or something to nulify it.


tbh any no2 product is going to taste like crap. Just neck it mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes Dad


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well it's your own fault for buying the "Tropical Punch" flavour. Orange is best, it doesn't make me gag. I only use it on training days and don't cycle it like Ollie does, but considering the time of day I train I need something to get me going.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Costs free private when you charge the company
> 
> NOxplode tastes like crap, its disgusting and makes you wanna puke. It also helps you get 120kg bench presses, so it's staying
> 
> ...


Wow 80kg CG BP! You have some power in your bench. Have you tried Red Mist i think its quite good although i have nothing to compare it to. Unfortunately i took some this afternoon hence the reason i am still awake.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought I would just group some pics in one and have a look at my progress.

I don't see much, but maybe when I see them all up together there may be something.

1st one is original me, fat

2nd is just before I started training "proper"

3rd is in my house just before I cam back to sea

4th is today.

Reason I am taking another one today is because I can feel nw changing. The lifts are coming up, the discipline is better and I really feel I will start making big progress again soon.

and the fact its my journal so I can put whatever I want up anyway


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmm, maybe there has been some progress.

I think tomorrow I will take one more in the same pose as the 3rd one as I believe my strongest point is my delts and maybe arms now. They're kinda hard to see in the 4th one.

Need some new measurements as well me thinks.

Also weights have gone from

Squat - 110kg 5 x 5

Deadlift - 120kg 5 x 5

Flat Bench - 90kg 5 x 5

Bent over rows - 80kg 5 x 5

Bicep curls - 20kg 5 x 5

Overhead dumbell press - 26kg 5 x 5

to

Squat - 160kg for 1 I think

Deadlift - 200kg for 1, 160 for 5

Flat Bench - 136kg for 1, 120 for 5

Bent over rows - 110kg for 8

Bicep curls - 20kg for 8-10

Military press - 65kg for 5 (we don't talk about this one, shhh :whistling: )

No forgetting the fact that in the beggining i was doing everything 5 x 5 and my form was shocking to say the least with about an hours recovery time between sets I think I have alot to be happy about there. Big improvements on the way though I think. I am a lot more discplined now than ever so lets see


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Thought I would just group some pics in one and have a look at my progress.
> 
> I don't see much, but maybe when I see them all up together there may be something.
> 
> ...


Hubba hubba!!! :w00t:

There is a big difference, sweetie - in the first pic, you have no definition and skinny arms.....in the last there are abs, and definite delt and arm growth!!!

I'd be really happy to see so much progress - you're doing really well, I'm jealous, though it's incentive to get my lardy butt back doing something useful! If only my delts would grow like that!!  xxx

(That last pic is going on the Perv List, lol)


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Looking at the pics mate. Good progress. Also the lifts have progressed well


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

If you get back on the cardio, you might get one without the towel :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

are you mad? Your chest shoulders and arms have definately got bigger well done:thumbup1:

Now get some back an leg pics up:thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Legs??? what are they


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> If you get back on the cardio, you might get one without the towel :whistling:


What, me?????

*makes note - 1 hour of cardio this afternoon.....and every day from now on.... :whistling: :thumb: *



joeyh1485 said:


> are you mad? Your chest shoulders and arms have definately got bigger well done:thumbup1:
> 
> Now get some back an leg pics up:thumb:


More pics!! Def need a leg pic........ :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i don't have any legs babe. I'll try though.

Going to try and get some photo's of me in action in the gym. Just for a laugh really.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> i don't have any legs babe. I'll try though.


So what are they in the second pic then??? :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've seen bigger things hanging out the bottom of a nest


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I've seen bigger things hanging out the bottom of a nest


We'll be the judge of that....


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Huge difference in the last pic, to be honest i didn't realise that you were so big Chris. I would rep you but i'm at work, brilliant work mate. :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh yeah.....and I've been promoted to 1st Officer/Navigator as well effective May 20th


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Oh yeah.....and I've been promoted to 1st Officer/Navigator as well effective May 20th


Congrats Big Man! Good at oral then!? :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would appear so Patrick!!! But a guy can always improve


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome mate well done


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Hubba hubba!!! :w00t:
> 
> (That last pic is going on the Perv List, lol)


Seconded!!



windsor81 said:


> If you get back on the cardio, you might get one without the towel :whistling:


Ahem. Me too please.

~~~~~

I officially hate you. In that first pic, I would never have called you "fat" (unless that is a flattering angle); did your belly ever jiggle? Mine does. And now you see definite, huge progress. You look hot. I would.

And keep the chest rug.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Seconded!!
> 
> Ahem. Me too please.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by windsor81 View Post
> 
> ...


nah he just gets on well with semen/seamen 

nice pics pal, progress made, if you want to see fat and legless (not drunk) i'll get some progress ones up that were going to be took for the end of the season which for me may have been two weeks ago 

keep it up pal, (not the pecker)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was fat, almost 19 stone. I am lucky though in the fact that I have never had jiggly fat if you know what I mean. My dad is a real big guy as well, but its all solid.

Thanks for the kind words guys, I have worked hard but I intend on working alot harder in these coming weeks before my treck to London


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes ladies and germs, I am taking Mr Windsor out on the píss in Soho... gay bars a-plenty! Tight t-shirts required. Morals optional.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You? Navigator?

WTF?

Oh, I can picture that.

*"Navigator, set a course for Afghanistan."*

*"F**k off, I'm taking this baby to Muscle Beach!"*

:lol: :beer: :rockon:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol Inga, funny you should say that, I'll be in San Fran soon, might just head up the road a bit.

Delts today, bit of a mixed bag really. Feel I should be happier then I am though.

The sea is very rough at the moment so any over head work is risky to say the least.

On both of the 4 rep MP's I nearly went the distance.

Plus it seems that everyones new hobby is the gym so it kicked me right out of my stride finding all my usual equipment being taken up by a hundred fillipino's and Indians.

Still, got through in the end.

*Military press*

5 x 40kg warmup

5 x 62.5kg

4 x 65kg

5 x 67.5kg

4 x 70kg *PB*

4 x 60kg I could have done all of this to 5 reps and I know it if the ship had been steadier, also, in order to do this exercise I have to use an incline bench right up vertical. I then have to clean the bar in to position, walk back and sit on the bench and then do the set. So I think that probs takes a bit out of me as well. I have spoken to the guy in charge and we have struck a deal to get some squat, stands I would guess you would call them This will allow me to squat and also it will give me a platform for MP and incline bench instead of having to clean,

*upright rows*

4 x 8 x 60kg

*Side raises*

4 x 8-10 x 20kg *PB*

*Front raises*

4 x 8-10 x 16kg Should have gone heavier here, underestimated myself

*Bent over fly's*

4 x 8 x 24kg Defo heavier next time, and more reps should have been used

30 mins cardio 5.5khp @ 2.0% incline

Also somehow a deck supervisor managed to single me out of a whole gym as the one banging on the floor of the gym.

There are cabins below the gym, in the gym there are 8 treadmills all with incredibly fat old people on, who don't know how to run properly,so they all smash there heels into the floor. There were guys either side of me crashing the weights in the racks for no reason whatsoever. I'll conceed that twice I dropped the DB on the side raises as I really took myself to failure and just had to let go.

Out of all of those people the skinny little tw*t comes up to me and tells me I need to stop making all the noise. How the hell can you tell from a deck away that it's me out of all those people.

I hate jealous little toerags trying to make life difficult for me, does my head in, I had 3 more steroid comments today, it's wearing thin fast!

On the plus side, looks like we have more days in Aukland so I may get to go to the Blues/Sharks game


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good strength on the side lats mate


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

congrats on the pbs mate

Take the steroid comments as a compliment your obviously looking awesome and people are jealous it can only be a good thing


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would take it as a compliment if it was done in a nice way like some of my friends have said. It's the people that say it with a sneer that get to me. Makes me want to strangle them till there eyes pop out.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I would take it as a compliment if it was done in a nice way like some of my friends have said. It's the people that say it with a sneer that get to me. *Makes me want to strangle them till there* *eyes pop out*.


 :death: :2guns: :gun_bandana: :sneaky2: :cursing: ROID RAGE!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ha ha ha, maybe one day mate, one day.

Then I can be as cool as you guys!

This is a really strange thing to say, but today for the first time I realised how big I am compared to some people. I don't necessarily mean muscle mass, just mass.

Maybe it's just because I'm 6ft 4ins I feel bigger, who knows, make a nice change than normally feeling small!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Just sneer back and call them all pygmies! :laugh:

(I like that word today...)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i like your sig Patrick, I need to remember that when these people start.

On the plus side, if I ever do go to the dark side, imagine what they will say then!!!

If I ever survive Soho that is!!! I've never even been to London before! Yikes.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> i like your sig Patrick, I need to remember that when these people start.
> 
> On the plus side, if I ever do go to the dark side, imagine what they will say then!!!
> 
> If I ever survive Soho that is!!! I've never even been to London before! Yikes.


Get Darren to take you to the Hoist. :laugh: Steel yourself..!

Chris you could be awesomely HUGE! Do it at least once while you're young - you'll never regret it...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Get Darren to take you to the Hoist. :laugh: Steel yourself..!
> 
> *Chris you could be awesomely HUGE! Do it at least once while you're young - you'll never regret it*...


Oh sweet mother of God, please tell me you are talking about the gear!!! :confused1:

I'm sure I will eventually. As I've talked with you before Patrick, it's more about me having the time at home long enough to do a proper safe first course with a good PCT. I would love to die in, but I need to make sure it's for all the right reasons and I can be safe with it, especially with all the health concerns I already have lol.

I can't see me holding out forever though, especially not when I can see the progress Ollie is making, and more so Darren who is a guy of a similar height and build. Although jealousy may not be the right reason. Who knows... :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Oh sweet mother of God, please tell me you are *talking about the gear*!!! :confused1: ...
> 
> I would love to *die*[sic!] in, but I need to make sure it's for all the right reasons and I can be safe with it, especially with all the health concerns I already have lol....


No - I'm not talking about gear directly. I'm saying you clearly could be awesomely HUGE - sex on legs - and why wouldn't any man want to be that?

But the fact is that when you're in your mid-20s, taking gear judiciously is a very real, effective way to get huge and feel amazing. So there's no contest.

Can you explain your heath concerns either on here or in a PM? I know you have kidney probs - why?

I'd say that if you monitor your bloods carefully you can do gear safely.

And if your ship is regarded as bonded and sovereign when in foreign territory, you should actually be able to possess gear aboard perfectly legally, in which case your company may have no come-back...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually that is a fact, I have had a case before where the company tried to sack a man off a ship and he basically laughed in there face. then sued them for allsorts and retired. The only real issue I could forsee is the storage, I only have a fridge and the disposal of sharps, although we have a medical centre with sharps bins.

I need to look into that further, and also potentially stop making excuses.

I don't mind discussing things on here, you never know who might have the same problems.

I have a congenital mega ureta, left side. I could never really understand what it means, but basically the tube that joins the kidney to the bladder is to large and as such has no valve to prevent reflux back to the kidney. This results in infection sometimes, and more often than not crippling pains, a pain i cannot even begin to describe.

Basically as a cause of this my left kidney is shutting down, it's down from 50/50 to around 15/85 at the moment. My only real option is to have it removed competely.

Now, there is absolutely no reason why steroids would interfere with this at all, it's mor a mental thing really that anything like that that I put into my body will affect me adversly. Just plain old fashioned scared I guess


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ... The only real issue I could forsee is the storage, I only have a fridge and the disposal of sharps, although we have a medical centre with sharps bins.
> 
> I need to look into that further, and also potentially stop making excuses...


You don't really need a fridge... Surely you have a secure personal space somewhere!?

Go for it Chris! Get MASSIVE! But do it wisely, monitor your progress and never pretend or imagine. You'll never regret it..!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well that just proves I need a little more research, I thought you needed a freezer lol.

Also, i wouldn't have the first clue how to go about getting it, I'm not sourcing either, just I have never really moved in those circles before. Not meaning to upset anyone that does use, I just don't "know" anyone that does well.

A few things to look at first, but i am 90% on the doing it side, this year as well probably. Might just hold off and see how Darren gets on though first.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I had 3 more steroid comments today, it's wearing thin fast!

To be honest Chris you can tell be the way your posts have changed recently that you have turned to the dark side.....


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

...........  just kidding!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

1. Nice workout.

2. Ignore that little ****, he's jealous and intimidated.

3. You'll be on the gear by the end of the year, I have no doubt. You'd be surprised how little space you need - and on the assumption you have a private cabin, just stash it in a drawer. If it's a concern, get a lockable cash box from Argos or Wal*Mart or somewhere.

4. I already think you're sex on legs.

5. I am NOT taking you to the Hoist. I will be taking you to the King's Arms and the Duke of Wellington.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> ... I am NOT taking you to the Hoist. I will be taking you to the King's Arms and the Duke of Wellington.


B-but they're full of poofters! mg:

REAL blokes at the Hoist... :wink:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

20k DBs for side lateral raises is *twice* as much as I can do, so fair play on that, man. Do you do them standing or seated. I lose track. Do you still have to do most of your exercises on your knees?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Out of all of those people the skinny little tw*t comes up to me and tells me I need to stop making all the noise. How the hell can you tell from a deck away that it's me out of all those people.
> 
> I hate jealous little toerags trying to make life difficult for me, does my head in, I had 3 more steroid comments today, it's wearing thin fast!
> 
> On the plus side, looks like we have more days in Aukland so I may get to go to the Blues/Sharks game


Yep - jealous little toerag indeed!!! Clearly they think you can't get any decent size just by sheer hard work..... 



windsor81 said:


> I would take it as a compliment if it was done in a nice way like some of my friends have said. It's the people that say it with a sneer that get to me. Makes me want to strangle them till there eyes pop out.


Please do, film it and put it on Youtube....:laugh:



Prodiver said:


> Just sneer back and call them all pygmies! :laugh:
> 
> (I like that word today...)


Hey, I'm a pygmy........ 



Inggasson said:


> Do you still have to do most of your exercises on your knees?


So many things I could say...... :devil2:

Sorry Chris, will write something useful when I've read through 3 days of bloody journals lol!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Standing Ingasson, the only one I used to do kneeling was Military press.

Standing single arm.

So, back and Bi's today. Going to attempt my record for reps today. 170kg for 5. I have done 180 for 2 before but I would prefer the 170kg for 5 to be honest.

anaged 160kg for 5 last week. Just I have the fear at the moment, which I always get before heavy deads. No idea why, just do.

Might try some more NOxplode today and see how I get on, 2 scoops, bloody awful tasting stuff.

Then we have some time in Auckland!! yay, hopefully i will get to see the Sharks vs the Blues tomorrow if I'm lucky  woo hoo.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

On another plus, just taken some fun measurments.

Arms now 17" Woohoo, thats up an inch from October. Could I possibly get 19" by the end of the year???? Or will I stop growing naturally and feel forever insignificant!

Chest is up to 50" as well, maybe 51", So I am a happy little bunny at the moment.

Shame everything doesn't grow in proportion :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

la la la la 180 la la la la for 5 la la la la la 

Someones just pooped there pants with happiness (not literally).

*Deads*

5 x 100kg warmup

5 x 155kg

5 x 160kg

5 x 165kg

5 x 170kg

5 x 180kg *PB* for reps. Actually only 10 off my for a full lockout for 1. What really made me chuffed is that although this was a little bit of a struggle, I have WAY more in the tank!!! I know I am using straps, but I don't care, it's good whatever. I reckon 190 for reps is there, not sure if for 5, but its there alright. Also no lower back pain, maybe the straps have helped my form as well.

*Bent over rows*

Double underhand

4 x 8 x 100kg I was pretty pooped after deads, I kept the weight low and used real good form though.

*BB shrugs*

4 x 8 x 120kg Grip was shot, should have used straps, but I didn't care, it was still good form, did I mention I did 180 on deads??? :whistling:

*Lat pulldowns*

4 x 8 x 85kg. Time to up weight here as well, used straps as my forearms were in agony, discuss later.

*Wide Grip rows*

4 x 8 x 80kg, more weight here as well, no straps.

*BB curls*

4 x 8 x 40kg

*DB hammer curls*

Instead of alternate I did 8 on one side then switched

4 x 8 x 20kg

*DB curls, seated between legs*

Kinda hard to describe lol

4 x 8 each arm, super slow

40 mins treadmill 2.0% @ 5.5 kph

So, I used the NOxplode again, turns out with 2 scoops its not as bad. Still wanted to hurl most of the time but it seems to have made a difference.

Also I am now using my HGH boosters 1 when I wake, 2 pre workout and 1 before bed, and also 2 hydroxycut hardcore pre training, so I am going in full of steam.

Really happy though with the lifts.

My forearms ache on these days though, especially when i do any underhand work, obvious answer is to go overhand I guess but hey, pain is only temporary right!!  :rockon:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

180 x 5 impressive mate. I see that the deads effected the rest of your workout as your forearms were seriously pumped. The no-xplode didnt do you any favours there


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> On another plus, just taken some fun measurments.
> 
> Arms now 17" Woohoo, thats up an inch from October. Could I possibly get 19" by the end of the year???? Or will I stop growing naturally and feel forever insignificant!
> 
> ...


Ooh you are a big lad........  :whistling: :tongue:

Nice lifting!!! I'm insanely jealous will have to do something about that later - it's back day for me too :thumb:

Urgh I've just burnt my rice again... :cursing:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

To be honest with you Ollie, it actually probably did me a favour as it forced me to drop the weight and concentrate more on form. So in a funny way I am happy with that.

I always get carried away when I do deads and try and lift to much after on the other ones, this was much more controlled.

Cheers though guys.

It's good though that my greatness has distracted you into burning your food though Bek


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers though guys.
> 
> It's good though that my greatness has distracted you into burning your food though Bek


Burnt rice is minging........ :cursing:

Your greatness has me in a permanent state of distraction........ :blush: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So how much was that on deads?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

YOUR A BASTARD

not only do you get 180 for reps but you also grafitti my facebook telling me of the fact?

you bum face


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> YOUR A BASTARD
> 
> not only do you get 180 for reps but you also grafitti my facebook telling me of the fact?
> 
> you bum face


Lol I just did similar.....heh heh heh  :tongue:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dammit i dont talk weights on my facebook you sack of toolfaces

grrrr


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oooh someone's a bit touchy...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I use straps for a lot of exercises. I don't understand the stigma about them being for pussies. They help me lift and pull, so stuff the haters. LOL. Great lifting, man!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> I use straps for a lot of exercises. I don't understand the stigma about them being for pussies. They help me lift and pull, so stuff the haters. LOL. Great lifting, man!


I need all the help pulling I can get....oh hang on, wrong thread.......:laugh:

Ha ha I use them for heavy rows and stuff - yet to use them for deads though....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I need all the help pulling I can get....oh hang on, wrong thread.......:laugh:


Nobody's going to believe that... :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done mate 180 for 5 is awesome!! :thumbup1:

17" arms you [email protected] mine are stuck at just over 15" I hate you:tongue: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah but Chris is 6'4" so they probably look the same as yours Joe... And I think he took that measurement after his workout, so he would have been pumped. And doing it yourself leads to inaccuracies.

Mine are 17½" cold, as just measured by Him Indoors. :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Yeah but Chris is 6'4" so they probably look the same as yours Joe... And I think he took that measurement after his workout, so he would have been pumped. And doing it yourself leads to inaccuracies.
> 
> Mine are 17½" cold, as just measured by Him Indoors. :whistling:


thanks darren now I hate you as well:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You love me really, you little hairy love monkey x


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I giggle like a school girl everytime you say that:whistling::laugh:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I've lost way too mcuh size on my arms lately. I maxed them out at 18" before starting to realise I should really pay more attention to my diet. Last time I measured 'em, they were down to around 16" but I reckon I may have lost another inch or so? I dunno what's going on. I'll get the GF to measure them again tomorrow and maybe do my 7-site bodyfat % thing.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Yeah but Chris is 6'4" so they probably look the same as yours Joe... And I think he took that measurement after his workout, so he would have been pumped. And doing it yourself leads to inaccuracies.


i personally think he measured his leg instead of his arm, he isnt the brightest tool in the box


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh Dave, you are getting touchy these days aren't you!!

Thanks for trying to rain on my parade Darren, but no, it was well before my workout, cold. Just a light flew, and yes, measuring them yourself does lead to innacuracies, normally you get a SMALLER measurement!!!

Although I do suffer from the tall thing in that they don't look that impressive.

Did I mention 180 for 5 on deads yet?? :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

thank fook someones on here mate, i tried to hang myself but couldnt find any rope

apparantly it isnt possible with sellotape


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quiet night??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Quiet night??


i went the gym then decided the internet was the way to go seen as nowt was on tele and i had nowt sky+'d

i now realise i made an error, good sesh though


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I saw, you nearly had me! 

I'm stuck in Auckland now for 7 days 

Oh well, looks like I will have to take in a Super 14 game tonight then!!

Hard life but someones gotta do it I guess


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i nearly had you? i could have you any time i wanted you hunk of chunk

ahh you meant in terms of lifting ability? i do apologise


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually it frequently leads to a bigger measurement.

Anyway, I don't care. Mine are still bigger


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol at the men and 'mine is bigger than yours' convo - I can be the judge if you'd prefer someone impartial.....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

mine, at their peak were about 16 and a half, but a ripped 14 looks more impressive then a flabby 16

not sure how that affects the above people i think mine are at about 16 and a half again but have no-one to measure

we are still talking penises arnt we?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> mine, at their peak were about 16 and a half, but a ripped 14 looks more impressive then a flabby 16
> 
> not sure how that affects the above people i think mine are at about 16 and a half again but have no-one to measure
> 
> we are still talking penises arnt we?


And inches or centimetres??? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> And inches or centimetres???


my penis is measured in increments of not being needed, at the moment the measurement is high

as regards guns, my guns are ginormous, well actually they are not but they look it due to my small frame


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to say I believe Darren is incorrect with this one.

Anyway, mine look better than his. He is stronger, he can't have everything.

He has strength, I have the looks, Beks has the boobs and Dave has an un-used penis.

We all bring something to the party


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> He has strength, I have the looks, Beks has the boobs and Dave has an un-used penis.


fookin cheers i bring a penis to the party? i have nothing else you lanky streek of man cum


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No, you also bring bad spelling. Streak has an A in it see 

I can't say any more Dave less people find out you are my one true love that I wish to spend endless back shaving hours under the stars together xxx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ok you can have you're spelling second of fame, my head is up my ar5e with dissertation bollox so i will use this as my excuse for my retardedness

back shaving? im as bald as doctor evils cat


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excuse me, c0ckmeister, but I believe that my arms look better. So does my back and my legs. So there. Ha come next month when you're down here I am going to smash you six ways till Sunday. And then beat you on deads.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Excuse me, c0ckmeister, but I believe that my arms look better. So does my back and my legs. So there. Ha come next month when you're down here I am going to smash you six ways till Sunday. And then beat you on deads.


You're spelings' beter then there's too...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> You're spelings' beter then there's too...


 :lol:

so is yours :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> You're spelings' beter then there's too...


Thas coz i is edjukated innit.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me my dear big love bear, I think you will find whilst you may take back and legs, I shall indeed settle for Delts and the bi's and tri's. So there.

Sir, I have been smashed by bigger men by you.....although granted, maybe not in the context you are talking about, but don't be deceived by my slender frame, I can bite!!!

All your spelling seems to be cr*p today!

P.S. the rugby was great, my first ever Super 14 match and i was not dissapointed


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK I'll give you the disco muscles, secure in the knowledge that I win in everything else.  I will cause you a lot of pain when you visit. And then make you do deads.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dunno, I don't think my deads will be a million miles away by then.

You'll always be stronger now, but I might be a bit closer than you think.

Not really sure what my srm is now, was 200kg no straps or anything. I reckon I may be able to shift a 210 now or 220, maybe a little more with some encouragement and straps.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I still reckon you'll be on gear by the end of this year.

I'll get you pulling 230 without straps and then we can put on tight t-shirts and hit the gay bars.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

gear is a long road to me having an excuse in being a natural

i recommend you both go on it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Um, Dave...? I've been on for a week...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Um, Dave...? I've been on for a week...


hahaha im slow mentally and also journally?

i'll take a looksie, i do hope that you are on orals (no puns intended)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Orals for a few weeks, test E for 10 weeks. I've even posted photos. Do keep up, dear.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I havn't though, so you're still a pussy 

I'll see, I have a feeling that next week I could pull 185 for 5 and I'll get 190 up, but unsure how many for. If I do that next week then that should give me another 4 weeks ish to work up to 200 for 5 should be ok just adding 2.5kg a week. Maybe a bit optimistic but worth a shot and it's always good to aim high.

I'll be upping to 3 scoops NOxplode as well to try and give me the kick. Hopefully it can get my shocking bench up, which is alright but still pretty poor. I want that 150 for reps soon! Maybe try a srm when i get back on that as well.

I'll be looking good in that T-shirt if it all goes to plan


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YOUR BENCH IS NOT POOR!!!!!!

Fck me I will slap you.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, it's not poor, but it could be alot better. So I am just saying I want to be picking that up now. I want a comfortable 120 for 5 this week. I may have a sneaky 1 at something higher to test the water, and then we'll see.

My back feels massive today after the last session, I can very rarely feel my lats, even when tensed but today they feel big.

I may try and get a decent back pic up with good lighting, don't think i did myself justice with that last one.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll take some photos of your back if you want... I mean, I'll be looking at it long enough :lol:

Oh god I've turned this into a real sausage-fest again.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I have to say I believe Darren is incorrect with this one.
> 
> Anyway, mine look better than his. He is stronger, he can't have everything.
> 
> ...


Look hun I've told you I'm more than just a pair of boobs........

I have a fantastic ass too....... :lol:



davetherave said:


> fookin cheers i bring a penis to the party? i have nothing else you lanky streek of man cum


What about the tight butt? :whistling:



windsor81 said:


> I'll be looking good in that T-shirt if it all goes to plan


You'd look better out of it...... :tt2:



windsor81 said:


> I may try and get a decent back pic up with good lighting, don't think i did myself justice with that last one.


What last one? Get the pic up.......

I'm quite enjoying the sausage fest though feel a bit left out, maybe I should invest in a strap on.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wasn't aware my journal stopped becoming a sausage fest 

Bed time for me ladies. Been a long day!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh that explains why you've not answered my mail... Sleep well - I've got 200 on deads tomorrow


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Hey chicken,
> 
> Look at all these nice comments!!! Maybe you'll start listening to them soon.
> 
> You're a strong wee fecker...get over it  :wub:


Oh really?????



dmcc said:


> YOUR BENCH IS NOT POOR!!!!!!
> 
> Fck me I will slap you.


You were saying????  

:tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:001_tt2: :blush:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, so it's moy as goos as I first thought, I need to get some good ones taken.

I had just had a burger as well, so big fatty me thinks.

On the plus side I did get some great rugby tops


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I want you.

Seriously, you're hot. If I looked like that now I'd be happy. Muscle and a wee bit of fat and rug, what's not to like?

You're going to be in danger in Soho.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks 

I'm gonna try and put some up on a weekly basis. Going to up the cardio again if we ever get away from here, hellish busy at the moment.

Hopefully I'll be a bit leaner soon, although I guess everyone would like that!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

theres only one thing worse then someone who is thinner then me and has better traps

and that is someone who has abs you fooking di*k

on a side note i have veinier hands so nerrrrrrrrr


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally, I think you're lean enough as it is. Maybe a little leaner, but not much more.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Personally, I think you're lean enough as it is. Maybe a little leaner, but not much more.


agree there is a lot of bulking potential still there mate, your not at a stage where people will look (on here) and suggest a cut unless you're thinking of competing in like 10 weeks

keep eating liek a horse till you feel sick, then eat again


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's still quite bad that I took it in a changing room of a rugby shirt store.

I'll let you have the veinier arms then Dave, you bugger. I'm not sure I can help that though lol.

Maybe not to much leaner, just want to bring the abs out a bit more. I am more concentrating on just adding muscle more now, as in the muscle that comes with strength. I really dislike my chest, it is quite pathetic, hopefully now with the bench improving it will increase in definition, I mean 50" isn't exactly small, it just needs to look a bit better thats all. Still, I am happy with the way I look nowadays, just a little fine tuning aestheics wise, and keep the strength going up


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A PLer doesn't want to get too much leaner, but I suppose a wee bit won't kill you. You still look hot though, I could smash you six ways till Sunday.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'll let you have the veinier arms then Dave, you bugger. I'm not sure I can help that though lol.


it's something to do with vasculinity, i have lean forearms but fat upper arms and everywhere else so i think thats what it is



> I really dislike my chest, it is quite pathetic, hopefully now with the bench improving it will increase in definition, I mean 50" isn't exactly small, it just needs to look a bit better thats all.


let me put it into context pal, my chest is probably about 32 at the moment and will never, ever get to anywhere near 50

i dont think you are allowed to complain about your chest, my biggest was about 34


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How tall are you Dave?? I guess it is all proportions really. Your arms look massive compared to mine!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Darren. I know what you're saying. It's just i find it hard to give up the whole looking good thing, you know the 16 year old ab dream. Stupid really. As long as the lifts are increasing everything is cool


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Methinks Dave is exaggerating a bit. He's about 5'9" if I remember correctly and I'd say he's probably about 42 around the chest, having seen photos on FB.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I was going to say, you always looked a big lad Dave!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Methinks Dave is exaggerating a bit. He's about 5'9" if I remember correctly and I'd say he's probably about 42 around the chest, having seen photos on FB.


yep i made an error, change the 30 numbers for 40 numbers, the necks about 17 and a half so a 32 inch chest would be a bit weird

even so you cannot complain of a 50 inch chest and somewhere i will never get, even if i manage to somehow get massive lats


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Not bad at all......


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks alot Zara 

You always seem to appear at just the right moment :blush:

Bit embarrased now  Don't know what to say.

Dave, at your height a 40 inch chest will look infinately better than my 50 inch at 6ft 4ins.

Plus I think mine must be mainly back as my chest aint exactly pronounced


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I want you.
> 
> Seriously, you're hot. Muscle and a wee bit of fat and rug, what's not to like?


^^^ :thumb:

:w00t:

burble...?

:drool:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> How tall are you Dave?? I guess it is all proportions really. Your arms look massive compared to mine!!


a rather petite 5 foot 9 mate i think it's the old thing as you say of proportions, a 19 inch arm on a 6 foot 5 er would generally look about the same as a 17 inch arm on a 5 foot 11 er

this is being general of course, and depends on the frame of that person, i have a 10 and a half stone frame so a 19 inch arm would look fookin amazing 

when i get the arms out at work people flock to ask for gear or to offer to sell some, or more often then not stand near me tensing their arms and comparing visually, forgetting im sober and can see it all 

pics look good mate, im impressed - keep up the good work



> Dave, at your height a 40 inch chest will look infinately better than my 50 inch at 6ft 4ins.


it;s true proportions are weird things, i know a lad who used to bodybuild, didnt do shows but went to shows, hung round at the scene, etc and trained with lifters i'll guess back in the 90's out of a very sucessfull gym (tan, dawn, etc will know of it)

he hasnt trained in 10 years but says he used to have a 50 inch chest, (possibly still does but not as firm  )

he is 6 foot, but due to the size of his shoulders, neck, chest, etc i assumed he was about 6 foot 3

his 50 inch chest would look bang on at that height and when i say his shoulders are boulders i mean it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I saw him first bitch :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave I have to say I thought you weighed more than 10st 7. You do look like you hold a lot more on your frame.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave I have to say I thought you weighed more than 10st 7. You do look like you hold a lot more on your frame


hahaha even i couldnt pass meself off as 10 stone 7, i was referring to my initial frame prior to training

i dont have batteries in my scales but at present i'll guess im about 14 stone

ive been 10 stone

ive been 16 stone

our journals all seem to mingle into one now, theres more about chris in mine and more about me in here now should we swop?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I saw him first bitch :laugh:


You're already spoken for - don't be greedy  :tongue:

We could share.......


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dave - you look good at that weight but you'll look better as the lifts increase.

Bex - I'm game.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Dave - you look good at that weight but you'll look better as the lifts increase.


yeah the cut may be occuring again soon mate, ive reached a t junction

left = get back up to 16 stone, with bigger love handles then return to rugby

right = stay at about the same bf level but slowly eat more

anyway this double team is making me nauseous


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Bex - I'm game.


Cool, he can be the meat in the sandwich..... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You didn't complain last night :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> You didn't complain last night :lol:


Ah I'm sure 4 wouldn't be a crowd lol or I could stand down for an innings and just watch


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Bloody hell, I dissapear for a few hours and I have been rented out for a foursome!

I can't think of a nicer person to swap journals with mate  It is all sort of just merging into one big general section now, just without the trolls.

So I was talking to Darren last night and luckily he set me right as to some streoid issues that I had. I am quite gullible some times and I nearly fell for a Muscular development add for legal steroids. As I don't really know anything about steroids yet it seemed like a really good gig, luckily though he saved me from forking out $800 on something that probably wouldn't have worked anyways.

Just goes to show you should always ask advice from people before you go ahead and do something. I am no-where near ready for steroids yet as I don't have the first clue about them, just got drawn in by the BS. Nevermind, live and learn, no harm done 

Chest and Tri's today, decided I am not going ashore. Maybe head off for a steak after, but I need to keep going in the gym. Will be having my usual pre workout.

50g whey, 50g Corn Flour, 5g Creatine, 5g L-Glutamine.

Now will use 3 scoops NOxplode, 2 HGH boioster capsukes and 2 Hydroxy hardcore.

Shoudl be good to go after that. Fancy 120 for 5, but a good solid 120 for 5 this time.

Maybe try and crank a 90 for 8 on the CGBP. I really had a great feeling in my tri's after last week with this and the centre of my chest. Not so much DOMS but a good solid full feeling. hoping for much the same this week


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Bloody hell, I dissapear for a few hours and I have been rented out for a foursome!
> 
> I can't think of a nicer person to swap journals with mate  It is all sort of just merging into one big general section now, just without the trolls.


"Members Pics" is the new General pmsl..... 

(and the numpties don't look in here because it looks too much like it might be about actual training and diet...... ssshhhhhhh!!!  )


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> "Members Pics" is the new General pmsl.....
> 
> (and the numpties don't look in here because it looks too much like it might be about actual training and diet...... ssshhhhhhh!!!  )


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest and Tri's today, good workout.

Decided after today that the NOxplode is getting knocked on the head.

I tried 3 scoops today, didn't feel any different to the 1 scoop last week. Certaintly didn't see any increase in strength or focus. Just made me feel sick, even now I feel sick still.

Not really worth it in my opinion if it is going to make me like this all day for the sake of 2.5kg that I may have managed without it. Just sticking to HGH boosters and hydroxy hardcore for now.

*Flat Bench*

8 x 60kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 115kg

5 x 120kg

3 x 122.5kg *PB* Athough not by much

5 x 115kg, drop set 100kg to failure, drop set 60kg till failure, around 15 reps

*Incline*

8 x 70kg

3 x 8 x 60kg very annoying as I know I could do more if I didn't have to do a stupid clean and sit first to get the bar in position.

*Dips*

4 x 10 x 30kg

*CGBP*

8 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

1 x 80kg Just lost the will to live after 1 lol

8 x 70kg

8 x 70kg

*Tri Pushdowns*

8 x 50kg

8 x 55kg

8 x 50kg

7 x 50kg

*Tri Dips*

4 x 8 x 10kg

That was it, a good workout, but I can't help but feel that the constant sickening feeling from the NOxplode held me back really. No more.

Also think I have a cold coming on, going to load up on Vit C tablets I just bought.

Anyways, off for a steak now  Will try and get a good back pic up tonight. With good lighting again 

Later guys


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> That was it, a good workout, but I can't help but feel that the constant sickening feeling from the NOxplode held me back really. No more.
> 
> Also think I have a cold coming on, going to load up on Vit C tablets I just bought.
> 
> ...


Well done on the PB :thumb:

Vit C doesn't have much effect - try echinacea as well, but you need to start taking it before the cold manifests......

Was it a proper manly medium rare steak? :drool:

Will look forward to the pic :bounce:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I use NOX capsules from muscleform.co.uk and I've never had a sickening feeling after taking them. Myabe look into caps rather than soluble powder?

At any rate, a 122.5k bench is mega-impressive, man!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

well done on the pb mate

I feel sick off no explode as well mate but I find the orange flavor doesn't make me feel sick at all??

It also has no affect unless you take it on an empty stomach

Pulse from mp is a lot better IMO


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Pulse is good used before


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I may look into that, or possibly red mist. To be honest though, I have such a high tolerance level that I don't think most of these things will work. I get no effect from the Hydroxy really either, just the placebo effect I think.

I have mixed them with Aspirin before to try and enhance the effect, but it just made me fell crappy as well.

Can't win!!!

Happy with the 122.5kg bench, AND I think i may have just figured a solution to my Incline bench/Militsry Press/Squat problem, I'm off down the gym in a minute to see if my idea will work. If it doesn't work, it may chop my head off, so if you don't hear from me in a while. Twas nce knowing you all


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

122.5? I HATE YOU I HATE YOU I HATE YOU.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, m bird flu is easing off.

Don't feel like death anymore. Just mild coma.

Had a massive panic today that my olympic bar was not 20kg, thought it may have been some sort of knock off. Dave was mentioning that he couldn't get his hands round one. Luckily it turns out that he just has girls hands, phew.

Also started taking 3000mg of Vit C when I wake up. Obviously I am not taking enough tablets as it is 

Also, my journal had dropped onto the second page, which just won't do!!!

I need the attention


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, m bird flu is easing off.
> 
> Don't feel like death anymore. Just mild coma.
> 
> ...


To get the attention you need to give it, sweetie.... 

And go to Portsmouth, or else we'll all stop talking to you and you'll end up on the THIRD page....... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well, m bird flu is easing off.
> 
> Don't feel like death anymore. Just mild coma.
> 
> ...


bumpety bump.... :whistling: 



Beklet said:


> To get the attention you need to give it, sweetie....
> 
> And go to Portsmouth, or else we'll all stop talking to you and you'll end up on the THIRD page....... :devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


Aye.... what she said :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I might make it down, if i do go though I'll be sitting at the back on my own anyway as I didn't know anything about it and didn't get tickets from Tom. I'm pretty stuffed really. i have no pounds with my either to send to him so I guess it's game over really. :thumbdown:

There's always next time I suppose. 

You can't stop talking to me Bek and you know it! I'd just cry anyway, and thats not very masculine :crying:

On another note, 3000mg or 6000mg of Vit C? Taken all at once or split?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I might make it down, if i do go though I'll be sitting at the back on my own anyway as I didn't know anything about it and didn't get tickets from Tom. I'm pretty stuffed really. i have no pounds with my either to send to him so I guess it's game over really. :thumbdown:
> 
> There's always next time I suppose.
> 
> ...


No excuse - we have till Friday to get the cash in, ask one of us I;m sure we'll shout you one till you get back as you're a 'special' case - stop making excuses!!!!!

I could try - I have willpower when I need it - and crying is indeed girly and pathetic and we'd all laugh at you so there.......

I split mine - 1g in morning and one in afternoon but then I'm half your size....I'd split it - the woman in our local health food shop says it only lasts 6-12 hours in your body anyway, so I'd go for taking it 3-4 times a day...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

i've only been taking 1g a day of vit c in the morning woops looks like I'll have to buy more


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

joeyh1485 said:


> i've only been taking 1g a day of vit c in the morning woops looks like I'll have to buy more


I buy chewable ones.....then I can pretend I'm eating a sweetie.....lol I'm so sad..... :lol: :blush:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

1g???? Thats 10 tablets!!! Thats loads. Oh well, best get them down.

Have some more pics today as well. Will put them up when I get a spare second, bit busy at the moment. I'm also a little depressed as I think I have actually gone backwards, although my measurements and lifts would say otherwise.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> 1g???? Thats 10 tablets!!! Thats loads. Oh well, best get them down.
> 
> Have some more pics today as well. Will put them up when I get a spare second, bit busy at the moment. I'm also a little depressed as I think I have actually gone backwards, although my measurements and lifts would say otherwise.


 1g is 1000mg?? Or am I being stupid? Just buy 1000mg tablets.......

Why do you think you've gone backwards???

Get the pics up!!! :bounce:

So are you going to Pompey or not????? *taps feet* (which reminds me better buy some stamps PMSL)


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll have to get some of them bad boys bek Im craving sweets :lol: :lol: :lol:

Get the pics up mate I'll bet you've made progress :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

no you're right Bek, I have just come back on to edit that, but I'll leave it so you don't seem daft. Thats what you get for typing when you have just gotten out of bed.

I have decided to put progress pics up once a week on a wednesday now. i am still learning about lighting and stuff, but these are a better representation than the ones I took in my house. I really need to get someone else to take these, probably would look better.

Grab me a ticket, I'll flash you the money somehow, if I don't go just give it to someone else, only £13 lost. That's if you don't mind??

So here's the pics, be gentle again please 

I know I am in desperate need of a chest. For some reason in the back pic I seem to have very fat arms, strange as they really aren't??

So, still smash on with the cardio and keep it up. As long as the PB's are still going up thats what matters


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jesus, thats them resized as well. Stupid bloody frikkin computers. Why will they never work for me gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just looked at sme videos of form and realised that all this time I have been doing shoulder presses and not Military presses. Oh well.

Adjust my form tomorrow and see how we go 

just another point, those pics were taken whilst suffereing from man/avian influenza. So I was loaded up on carbs (read crisps) to make me feel better. I shall add an assortment of other excuses as they come to me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ok tickets will be sorted - now I've bought some stamps.... 

Fat? Fat? You dozy sod your arms look big because of the MUSCLE!!!! :laugh:

When I do a lat spread my arms look well flabby and they just aren't in real life - no bingo wings here lol!! :lol:

No need for excuses, you really are coming on - chest can be rectified, though more knowledgable people than I can tell you how - bear in mind I have no idea how good my chest development is as it's mainly hidden... :laugh:

Look back at one of your first pics where you're on the beach - yeah you had a nice tan, sure, but you were straight up and down, no muscle definition, no lats and no abs, and your arms were skinny.....

I'm not saying you looked bad, because you didn't, but you look a hell of a lot better now..... :thumb:

So now I'm off for a lie down.........it's quite warm in here...... :whistling: :innocent:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Bek. I know I could be further along though but I did have a massive gap of cardio which probably didn't help.

My chest is weird. I have a lot of strength there, it gets exercised plenty and yet still won't play. I have no idea where I am getting my bench from. I would say I am arm benching but it isn't true, I know I'm not.

Maybe the CGBP will help as welll now with the inner chest. I had a look and realised that I was using a to narroe grip, quick fix and away we go again.

Like I said, as long as the weights keep increasing I am happy, that is more important to me than looks at the moment. 

I'm sure there are others on here who's pictures could turn the temperature up even further lol!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I find cable flyes make my inner chest burn if done properly but they are a bit of a girly exercise :lol:

*YOU ARE NOT FAT* (Darren, sort him out FFS) :cursing:

And........ah never mind.....

Stop eating crisps!!!! Should do a crisp challenge - I'll stop eating them if you do (except on cheat meals lol) - I'm a total crisp fiend :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Honestly, Crisps are the ony rubbish i eat. I'll have a chocolate bar once a month or so. I drink only water, Green tea and fresh juice. I don't drink anymore, I don't eat biscuits other than the occasional Honey and oat. My meals are as healthy as they can be when I am on a ship and low in carbs and yet still!! Jeez, I should look like a marathon runner by now lol 

The challenge is on, although I am starving now, but I shall resist! Now i have a reason to not eat crisps, the challenge is on!! Bring on the trumpets


----------



## higgz123 (Jan 3, 2009)

jus read thru this windsor81, there is some awesome progress here!

def added some good muscle!

perhaps uppin the cardio in morn will jus shred that last bit fat for u, also u will prob see a betta chest with littlbit more fat gone!

keep it up good work!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Right, you're on - NO MORE CRISPS (except after 7pm on a Saturday as part of a sanctioned cheat lol) :thumb:

That includes all bags of snacky crap - dirty bitch crisps, wheaty things, Doritos etc, except nuts....

Marathon runner??? God no - far too skinny and stringy no no no you want to look like a sprinter - much better (IMO, which counts, believe me!!) :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers for dropping in Higgz, you must have been bored to read through all that lol.

It's getting there mate. I have to keep reminding myself that i am here for power not so much the body, but it would be nice.

The morning cardio certaintly wouldn't be a bad thing either way. Probably get rid of all this frustration and lack of patience that I have inside.

Ok Bek, it's a done deal now!!! I promise not to go marathon runner if you don't tell Darren I've been sl*gging myself off again :whistling:


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey man. I'm pretty new to these parts...Just been reading your diary and you're looking in good shape. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Jesus, thats them resized as well. Stupid bloody frikkin computers. Why will they never work for me gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Buy a Mac...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ...My chest is weird. I have a lot of strength there, it gets exercised plenty and yet still won't play. ...


Do you want to know why your chest isn't growing massive?

Look at your routine...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Judas, it's a bit disjointed in parts, but it's got some good bits in 

Thanks Pro, or I could just stop being a numbnuts and figure out what I keep doing wrong


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Do you want to know why your chest isn't growing massive?
> 
> Look at your routine...


Well, I have Flat bench, Incline and Dips, plus CGBP. The only other thing I can think of is Flye's, maybe, but i don't want to overtrain. Plus they won't really help me with power I guess.

I should just be happy that my bench is increasing, but if you have any suggestions???


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Well, ... i don't want to overtrain...


Chris, you're overtraining massively now!

If you want size as well as strength you need to cut back on the sets, ditch all the supplements, eat enuff protein and rest!

3 exercises total for your chest, 5 sets per exercise, 2 warm up sets and 3 x 8 - 10 to failure on the last...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, I have Flat bench, Incline and Dips, plus CGBP. The only other thing I can think of is Flye's, maybe, but i don't want to overtrain. Plus they won't really help me with power I guess.
> 
> I should just be happy that my bench is increasing, but if you have any suggestions???


Dips may work either your triceps or chest, depending on technique....

I always thought CGBP was a triceps exercise

Have you tried using dumbbells? Or decline presses? I hate bench press anyway - seems to work my shoulders more than anything else.....

Or change your split - I train chest with biceps, which seems to be working so far....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Chris, you're overtraining massively now!
> 
> If you want size as well as strength you need to cut back on the sets, ditch all the supplements, eat enuff protein and rest!
> 
> 3 exercises total for your chest, 5 sets per exercise, 2 warm up sets and 3 x 8 - 10 to failure on the last...


That - said far more eloquently than I can manage at this time of day!!!

Having said that I sometimes do 4 exercises for chest, but I never take my own advice


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

maybe adjust the rep ranges dude if your chest aint growing on sets of 5, perhaps up it to 8-12 or a drop set. I wouldn't add fly's, maybe try some weighted dips.

Pics look good mate, back is deffo looking strong.

Id recommend doing a wee cut, it will probably result in you being happier with your chest.

well done tho


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Chris, you're overtraining massively now!
> 
> If you want size as well as strength you need to cut back on the sets, ditch all the supplements, eat enuff protein and rest!
> 
> 3 exercises total for your chest, 5 sets per exercise, 2 warm up sets and 3 x 8 - 10 to failure on the last...


Ok, I thought 5 x 5 was best for chest?? Would you reccomend then dropping the incline maybe? Just using Flat bench 5 x 5 and dips, or just bench?

I thought the supplements would be doing me good to be honest? The only reason I take as many is due to the fact I have no control over my food. i have to get what is given to a certain extent. Although I do consume large amounts of protein with my meals, I have no way of measuring how much though.

Rest is the one thing I do have nailed down. When I am at work I am sitting down all the time and when I am not at work I am either training or asleep so I am pretty happy with that side.

Sorry for all the questions Patrick, just you've thrown me a bit, i thought it was ok, but what you are saying does make alot of sense to me.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> maybe adjust the rep ranges dude if your chest aint growing on sets of 5, perhaps up it to 8-12 or a drop set. I wouldn't add fly's, maybe try some weighted dips.
> 
> Pics look good mate, back is deffo looking strong.
> 
> ...


Cheers Southman, I'm not goign to do a cut as such, but i am definately going to up the cardio and see where that takes me. Thanks for the comments though mate. It's all good advice.

I know what you mean bek, the more I think of it the more I am realising that I do do far to much. GGGrrrrrr, damn me for getting carried away. I need to have a look at my regime again. Although I am pretty happy with Delts and Back.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Ok, I thought 5 x 5 was best for chest?? Would you reccomend then dropping the incline maybe? Just using Flat bench 5 x 5 and dips, or just bench?
> 
> I thought the supplements would be doing me good to be honest? The only reason I take as many is due to the fact I have no control over my food. i have to get what is given to a certain extent. Although I do consume large amounts of protein with my meals, I have no way of measuring how much though.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I've thrown you - I bided my time. But if you want to get massive you need to do what works.

Most guys overtrain because they like training and always feel they don't do enuff. An hour max in the gym 4 days a week is enuff to grow massive - if you work out intensely. Nice thing is, you can actually feel yourself growing on a rest day if you got the previous workouts right...

Personally I base my pec routine around flat bench, decline bench and strict cable crosses, changing exercises and using good machines occasionally to keep the body guessing, but only 3 exercises per session.

Intensity is the key. Once you warm up you might even drop some of the warm-up sets and just do the 3 ses to failure on the declines and crosses.

But heavy weights, NO heaving or throwing, lift to failure and then 2 or 3 negs if you have a partner or sometimes on pec machines with foot assist.

Coz you're young and big and on a boat with free food :thumb: , just stick to eating loadsa steak, chicken, eggs, pork, cheese, lots of fruit and salads and then enough carbs to stop you lacking energy. Special bodybuilding diets are for those preparing to compete.

Just concentrate on getting massive yet not fat for now. No need to measure all the cals and grams protein. If you start getting flabby, just cut back on the carbs and fats.

I've rarely done any supps - just whey protein to keep levels up when I get fed up with steak and chicken. Supps are largely a waste of money I'm afraid (let the flaming begin!).

The railway navvies didn't get massive on special diets and supps - they ate BEEF!

But lift just enuff and intensely. Go online and check out Mike Mentzer's HIT seminar on Youtube...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So would you say 5 x 5 flat then dips (no decline bench) 3 x 8, then tri's?

Or would I be better served doing 3 x 8-12 on all with negs, including some fly's?

I was just a bit unsure on that.

Will this still work for strength training? Sorry for all the questions.

You may be right with the supplements. Especially as I just got half a magnesium tablet stuck up the back of my nose. Hurts like hell!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking good mate especialy the back double bi :thumbup1:

You don't look like you've got fat arms at all!

Chrisps are the devil


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

SOUTHMAN said:


> maybe adjust the rep ranges dude
> 
> Id recommend doing a wee cut, it will probably result in you being happier with your chest.


I completey agree, altho you make out that your a lot fatter than you are mate your looking lean even with all the crisps

You could allways add in flyes as a pre exhaust for bench I think incredible bulk is doing this and getting good results only you won't be able to bench as much


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> So would you say 5 x 5 flat then dips (no decline bench) 3 x 8, then tri's?
> 
> Or would I be better served doing 3 x 8-12 on all with negs, including some fly's?
> 
> ...


Well you should always do some relevant warm-up sets when you hit the gym cold.

Also 8 -12 reps per set is reckoned good for strength and size.

So maybe do 2 x 15 warm-ups on flat bench + 3 x 8 to failure on the last set.

Then 3 x 8 the same of dips.

Then 2 x 15 warm up tri pulldowns + 3 x 8 to failure.

Are there any other pec exercises you can do - cable crosses, pec-deck?

Whenever you have a spotter or a machine with assist you can do 2 or 3 heavy negs after the last set - they'll make you grow!

If you're not on gear you could maybe do 500 mg Mg and 50 mg zinc every night before bed to help your natural test levels. Works for some and gives them woodies  But creatine doesn't do much for many, and if you eat well you don't need any vitamin tabs...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

This is now in the Top 10 threads - hark at you and your fancy ways!



Beklet said:


> *YOU ARE NOT FAT* (Darren, sort him out FFS) :cursing:


If I may quote from e-mail traffic between Chris and me this afternoon:



> CWP: ... I think I'm fat.
> 
> DMcC: YOU ARE NOT FAT. Look at where you were 18 months ago. That was fat. I've seen the photos on Facebook; more chins than the Hong Kong phone book. Not flattering. Now you have lost weight, got some muscle and have had to change all your t-shirts for tighter ones and your uniform and trousers are too big.


I swear to fck mate when you come down next month I am going to give you the bitch-slapping of your life. You are not fat and you know it. LOOK AT YOUR OLD PHOTOGRAPHS. You are now trim and muscular and getting more so. I've said it before and I'll say it again: You're hot. If I saw you out in a bar I'd try to smash you six ways till Sunday.

You want to see fat? Look at my photos.

And you better come to Portsmouth or you will be hunted down and tickled.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I swear to fck mate when you come down next month I am going to give you the bitch-slapping of your life. You are not fat and you know it. LOOK AT YOUR OLD PHOTOGRAPHS. You are now trim and muscular and getting more so. I've said it before and I'll say it again: You're hot. If I saw you out in a bar I'd try to smash you six ways till Sunday.
> 
> You want to see fat? Look at my photos.
> 
> And you better come to Portsmouth or you will be hunted down and tickled.


Do it! And the ticket's been ordered lol he has no excuse....

Darren's right - and if he doesn't give you a good bitch slapping, I will!!!!!!! :devil2:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually I have been thinking - considering you're always complaining, um I mean mentioning constructively, that you have a hard time doing legs, would you rather do some squats when you come down?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Jesus, thats them resized as well. Stupid bloody frikkin computers. Why will they never work for me gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Because I'm SUCH a lovely person....(and I hate scrolling to see pics, especially at work when I get funny looks)











You're still missing leg photos though......


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

5 more for the wänk stash... :whistling:

But actually though, what's wrong there? No belly, no love handles, I can see intercostals (!!!) and a V-taper. Git.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> 5 more for the wänk stash... :whistling:
> 
> But actually though, what's wrong there? No belly, no love handles, I can see intercostals (!!!) and a V-taper. Git.


Aye...of course, they had to be saved to my PC for resizing....... :rolleye: :rolleye:

I see nothing wrong at all - except maybe the chest rug is still a bit too stubbly and needs to grow just a bit more.....:laugh: :thumb: :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooh if I could rep you again... He does need to put the Lady Bic away.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Ooh if I could rep you again... He does need to put the Lady Bic away.


Yes indeed - nothing like a nice rug to run fingers through or grab when required..oh dear I need a lie down again... :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Yes indeed - nothing like a nice rug to run fingers through or grab when required..oh dear I need a lie down again... :lol: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Niiice........ :thumb:

Damn you...... :lol: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

so the plan is to post more pictures to overtake me in the journal stakes is it?

that is a trick that a dirty perverted gay kn0b robber like your good self would pull, as is posing up pictures of a tine person you cnut


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> *so the plan is to post more pictures to overtake me in the journal stakes is it?*
> 
> that is a trick that a dirty perverted gay kn0b robber like your good self would pull, as is posing up pictures of a tine person you cnut


Worked for me...... :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ps good photos chris... nothing wrong with ya you daft git


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well i guess you will all be able to judge for yourselves when I haul my ass to Portsmouth for the show. Bloody nervous already.

Just going to have a look back at Patricks commenst and then post up a new routine and see what people think. I'm still a bit unsure as to some of things mentioned, so I think maybe thats the best way.

Today if I get to the gym due to work commitments and bird/man flu levels, I will be doing delts. Going by Patricks suggestions I will driop upright rows in order to limit the overtraining.

Seeing as power liftig comps do not involve overhead lifting I will change my routine to this,

*Military Press*

2 warm up sets, maybe 15 @ 20kg?

3 x 8 @ around 60kg should be ok with failure on the last set.

*Single arm Side raises*

3 x 8-12, around 20kg going to failure again on last set

*Single arm Front raises*

3 x 8-12 , around 16kg going to faliure on last ser

*Bent over fly's*

3 x 8-12, will have to be 26kg, these are the heaviest they have. As this is rear delts it shouldn't push my delt workout past overtraining I hope.

then 60 mins cardio, should help get rid of my col.....erm, flu 

Managed to get up this morning and do 45 mins cardio. Put my new hoodie on so I sweated like a bugger. Steam room for me today as well, usually helps shift these things.

Still no crisps either Bek!!! 

Thanks for the resize as well babe, I'll edit and delete the last few posts so peope only see the small ones.

Don't worry Dave, you'll be back up here soon. i think I will put a disclaimer in the title. Caution, does include any real training.

Cheers for the advice Patrick, sorry if I'm a bit slow on the uptake, if you could just have a little more patience while I stick a revised programme up and have a look please 

Cheers for the a55 kicking Darren, just wish I could see myself the way you guys do.

As for doing squats, I won't have any wraps by then and I don't want to waste the visit doing something I havn't even practised. I think Deads is the way forward, although there is no reason why I couldn't do a few light squats at the end just to check form and technique???


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, I see it as 2 options here.

Please excuse me Patrick if I have missed the point. This is what happens when you have a journal with 100 posts, 95% if which is filled with Homosexuality rather than training 

So,

*Monday: Chest and Tri's*

Flat bench: 2 x 15, lightweight warm up sets, 3 x 8-12 with last set to failure.

Dips: 3 x 8-12 weighted (probs around 30kg) last set to failure

DB Flye's or I may be able to knock up a cable of some kind: 3 x 8-12

CGBP: 3 x 8-12

Tri Dips or Pushdowns, alternate weekly maybe: 3 x 8 - 12

or

Flat bench: 5 x 5

rest of routine the same??

Any ideas??

I will keep delts as

Military press: 2 x 15 lightweight warmup, 3 x 8-12, last set to failure

Single arm side raises: 3 x 8-12

Front raises: 3 x 8-12

Bent over flyes: 3 x 8-12

Back

5x5 Deads

3 x 8-12 bent over rows

3 x 8-12 shrugs

3 x 8-12 Lat pulldowns

Maybe drop wide grip rows? Quite similar to bent over flys really.

Legs, we don't talk about that, but hopefull I will sort that out soon and should be

Squats: 5 x 5

Leg extension: 3 x 8-12

Leg curls: 3 x 8-12

abs will consist of Ronnie Colemans thingy from his terribel DVD :whistling:

Works quite well for me.

45-60 mins on waking cardio before first meal. May use a shake before hand on waking with 5g L-Glutamine, then 45-60 mins post workout, fololwed by shake and then steam room.

I'm going to maintain the supplements Patrick, if only because I have already paid for them and have them so I may as well use them up otherwise they will be wasted. Once used however I will have a serious look at them as I do spend a fortune on the stuff. Is that ok? They aren't holding me back or hurting me so no harm done I hope???

Any suggestions anyone, obviously baring in mind I am VERY limited with equipment so alot of your fancy machines don't exist for me, also i am limited to 26kg DB's. Olympic bar and weights are not a problem.

Cheers people


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm no expert, but I was advised to make my warm uo sets around 50% and 70-75% of my max working weight, so as to prepare the muscle, but not overtax it.

It doesn't work for everyone, but it does seem to work form me...

Don't be nervous about Portsmouth - it's 6 weeks away lol, loads of time!!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looks like a very well thought out routine mate 

Only thing I would suggest and am sure some people will disagre is db lat raises

Instead of doing them single arm I find doing both at the same time seated helps keep form spot on and if anything it saves time during the workout

But it's just a personal preferance mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, new routine and new rules. My weight training today lasted a mere 35 minutes. That included a 4 minute gym transfer. In fact, if you include cardio the whole thing took less time then my weights on there own usually lol

I didn't see the thing about the 65% Bek, I'll bare that in mind next time. I only used the bar today.

So my day went like this.

*10 a.m. wake*

2 x Hydroxycut hardcore, 1 x HGH booster

40 mins cardio This will be 45 in future

*11:30*

lunch, basically lots of lean mince. A plate full however much that is and a little rice.

*12 noon*

3 x Vit C tabs, 3 x Flaxseed (omega 3,6,9), 1 x multi vit,1 x sudafed (man flu)

*16:30*

50g Protein, 40g Corn Flour, 5g L-Glutamine, 5 g Creatine, 3 x BCAA's (64gm each), 2 HGH boosters

*Workout 16:45 ish*

*Military Press*

15 x bar (20kg) 12 x bar, 10 x 50kg, 8 x 55kg, 8 x 60kg (one from failure no spotter)

*Single arm side raises*

8 x 20kg, 8 x 20kg, 12 x 20kg absolute failure on last set

*Single arm front raises*

8 x 18kg, 8 x 18kg, 12 x 18kg absolute failure on last set

*Bent over fly's*

3 x 12 x 26kg

60mins treadmill 2.0% @ 5.5-6.5kph

*18:45*

Post workout shake as per pre workout shake

*19:15*

30 mins steam room, 1 x Sudafed

*20:00*

Main meal, lots of beef strips in something, I think maybe Heavy fuel oil, not sure, some form of Dark green vegetable.

Then it will be sleep time (now)

*23:30*

wake. 3 x Flaxseed

*04:00*

Cassein based whey, 1200mg Calcium, 200mg Magnesium, 34.2mg Zinc plus one HGH booster

Sleep and repeat.

Some big gaps in there with nothing, I have been filling with Almonds and protein bars. Also on watch I drink around 3 cups Green Tea.

Rather write down like this from now on, makes it a bit easier to follow and people who know more than me will be able to reccomend better courses of action. I know diet sucks, but I am on a ship and limited on resources. I am trying to get cold chicken to fill in watches as well, I'll update if i do.

Workout was great as well, 8.5/10. Extra cardio has certaintly perked me up.

Although bird flu is still present it isn't really noticable when I am up and moving.

As for supps, I will use until used up and then re-evaluate. I like my Omega 3,6,9 and multivits, my Vitamin C and my mag, zonc and calcium at night. I think I can probably dispense with the BCAA's, Hydroxycut and HGH boosters for now. The NOxplode has already gone and I noticed no difference other than I wasn't fighting not to throw up all the time.

Cheers Guys. :rockon:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I see what you're saying Joey, I only stopped doing them like that a few weeks ago, was just going to see how I fared with these ones for a month or so and then revert if no difference.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Well i guess you will all be able to judge for yourselves when I haul my ass to Portsmouth for the show. Bloody nervous already.
> 
> Just going to have a look back at Patricks commenst and then post up a new routine and see what people think. I'm still a bit unsure as to some of things mentioned, so I think maybe thats the best way.
> 
> ...


Got your PM Chris - but I'll comment on your routine on here...

The shoulder routine looks fine, though 4 exercises is still a lot, and I think you should drop the bent over flies which I regard more as a back exercise.

The military press is THE great all-round shoulder builder. You may find it hard on your lower back with heavy weights so do it seated if necessary for more control.

You can vary pressing behind the neck or in front of the neck: keep a count and listen to your body for what gives best results for the whole of your shoulders

When you do single arm side-raises (laterals) lean your other shoulder slightly on a wall or solid upright so you can't cheat and to get maximum stress on the working muscle; keep your elbow just flexed to protect it, lift slow and lower slower for intensity and don't let the weight off at the lowest point.

If you lift correctly with your upper arm straight out from your body you'll also work all the shoulder muscles, but chiefly the main central deltoid.

Some old bodybuilders considered it better to do front raises double arm, again so you can't cheat and heave. Tehese would be the icing on the cake and really hard if your military press and laterals are intense.

Don't overdo the cardio - you need rest to give your stressed muscles time to grow and the body to recuperate. You'll lose flab by working intensely and cutting back on excess carbs and fat.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> So, I see it as 2 options here.
> 
> Please excuse me Patrick if I have missed the point. This is what happens when you have a journal with 100 posts, 95% if which is filled with Homosexuality rather than training
> 
> ...


OK, briefly:

Chest - drop the CGBP if you do normal grip flat benching and vice versa - you've got quite enough with 3 exercises.

2 tri exercises are fine.

Only 4 exercises for back is good - alternate bent over rows/wide grip rows for variety.

Legs and abs are fine.

Gobble the supps - they won;t do any harm! :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'm no expert, but I was advised to make my *warm uo sets around 50% and 70-75% of my max working weight, so as to prepare the muscle, but not overtax it.*
> 
> It doesn't work for everyone, but it does seem to work form me...
> 
> Don't be nervous about Portsmouth - it's 6 weeks away lol, loads of time!!


Good advice on warm-ups Beklet - I think a big butch bloke like Chris can prob go a bit heavier though without eating into his serious sets...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Front raises are, IMHO, the most over-rated shoulder exercise of them all. 99% of people have terrible form when doing them at the best of times.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I see what you're saying Joey, I only stopped doing them like that a few weeks ago, was just going to see how I fared with these ones for a month or so and then revert if no difference.


fair enough mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I do my front raises back to the wall. I think this stops a lot of the bad from, although I have been guitly of bad form in the past. Lateralls as well could be better I believe.

I may drop the weight and slow it down some more.

The military I started with arms just wider than shoulder width and brought the bar down to chest, bringing my elbows slowly round so they were tucked into my sidesm if you get my meaning. I found this to really smash all of my delts. Before I wasn't feeling it as all over.

I may alternate the fly's then, although I think you are right that I am already covering them if doing wide grip rows maybe??

The chest thing will take getting used to to be honest. I have only just started doing CGBP and love them, however I can't afford to drop flat bench as it is one of the big 3 for Powerlifting.

Oh, the military press is seated as I do not have enough overhead room to press standing, although I would prefer this.

I think I may alternate Joey. No harm in doing some seated and some standing is there!

The cardio is only done at a low intensity, 127 ish bpm, just a leasurely stroll really.

Cheers guys, 4 a.m. here so I had better get my rest in


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Try doing laterals seated, man. The weight you lift will decrease, but the form and pump will be MUCH better.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> I'm no expert, but I was advised to make my warm uo sets around 50% and 70-75% of my max working weight, so as to prepare the muscle, but not overtax it.
> 
> It doesn't work for everyone, but it does seem to work form me...


i much prefer guessing, it's much more scientific

zara - double posting will help as well you turncoat


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back and Bi's today, weak as p1ss to be honest.

Think the bird flu has finally done me in. Could hardly breath/talk/do anything.

Felt sick all the way through, but i still went through with it, all be it the deads took WAAAY longer then they should have, but nevermind. What will be will be I guess.

*Deads*

5 x 140kg warmup

5 x 170kg

5 x 175kg

5 x 180kg

5 x 170kg

5 x 160kg

*BB Shrugs*

8 x 120kg,  8 x 130kg, 8 x 140kg

*Lat Pulldowns*

8 x 85kg, 8 x 80kg, 8 x 80kg (dropped the weight to focus on slow reps and intensity, worked, last 2 reps were sort of cheat rep then neg if you know what I mean)

*Wide grip rows*

3 x 8 x 80kg

*Bicep curl machine*

2 x 15 x 20kg warmup

3 x 8 x 47.5kg Very slow and intense, particularly on the negatives

*Bicep pulldowns on the lat pulldown machine*

3 x 8 x 70kg as above very HIT

No cardio as I felt to drained and crappy. I think I need a high carb day to perk me up a bit. I should be having these once a week to keep my metabolism rocking, but I have neglected this to be honest. I shall look into this.

Short term though, either tonight or tomorrow will be high carbs/cheat day for me. Really if you have a cold I think it is best to up the carbs anyway to keep energy levels up and i havn't, so bigger fool me.

Although looking at this written down, I probably shouldn't be to p1ssed as the weights on the deads aren't exactly poor...


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

How can you be unhappy with that workout??? I'd kill to be able to deadlift any were near that weight mate

You should have a specific day a week to have high carbs mate then there's no chance of neglecting it

Mines tomorow and I can't wait I've bin dreaming about it LOL

Great workout your too hard on yourself


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> No cardio as I felt to drained and crappy. I think I need a high carb day to perk me up a bit. I should be having these once a week to keep my metabolism rocking, but I have neglected this to be honest. I shall look into this.
> 
> Short term though, either tonight or tomorrow will be high carbs/cheat day for me. Really if you have a cold I think it is best to up the carbs anyway to keep energy levels up and i havn't, so bigger fool me.
> 
> Although looking at this written down, I probably shouldn't be to p1ssed as the weights on the deads aren't exactly poor...


Yeah - cheats rock!!!!

Question is - are ya gonna have crisps on yours???? :lol:

And if my p1ss was as weak as your lifts, I'd have serious worries about my kidney function!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am pretty hard on myself, but I guess thats better than sitting back and being satisfied with averageness 

I remember ages ago Joey you told me about making sure I have a high carb day once a week. Thing is, I know it myself, I just get carried away and forget. Stupid, especially when you are run down with a cold, you need all the food you can get for energy.

Anyways tonight I had a massive plate of rice and turkey, and sprouts (I LOVE sprouts), oh anda chimichanga and a griddled burger.

also managed apple crumble and custard, but that counts as one of my five a day right :whistling:

Tomorrow is cheat day, see my facebook status re crisps Bek  No way Jose.

May do some abs as well, try and get my cardio back up to scratch. I feel better now after loading up on carbs.

Saturday from now on will be high carb day, but still clean, and Sunday cheat.

By biceps are feeling pumped to hell at the moment. maybe you have a point Patrick about overtraining :whistling: they feel awesome off just the 2 exercises, better than when I do 4 sets and 3 exercises. i think I will just mix biceps and tris as I go along, different exercises every week.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Yeah - cheats rock!!!!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> And if my p1ss was as weak as your lifts, I'd have serious worries about my kidney function!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look good dude!!!

Looking very thick and full.

You have come far from the first pictures i saw so keep up the good work mate, its paying off.

Looks like i have some serious work to do to catch you up i think, doesnt help that i just lost 7lb in a sodding day lol.

Good luck mate, looking well. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How in the hell can you lose 7lbs in a day.

Did you chop a hand off?

cheers for the compliments though


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> *How in the hell can you lose 7lbs in a day.*
> 
> *Did you chop a hand off?*
> 
> cheers for the compliments though


 :lol:

The only way I think you can lose 7lbs is boxing spa in a steam room for 1hour and end up dead :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i much prefer guessing, it's much more scientific
> 
> zara - double posting will help as well you turncoat


hehe..... hang on...... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That is a damn good workout Mister and not one to be feeling sorry about.

Carbs: UP THE DOSE!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So it now looks like I have been extended till the 4th May to facilitate my promotion.

Which means no Soho trip and no Portsmouth [email protected]

I'm going to try and get it changed again so I can get off on the 13th April as planned, but I have to play it carefully as I don't want to seem like I am pushing my luck when they have just given me the promotion.

God damn it!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

insert generic male comment

i lose 7lbs everytime i go flacid

on other subjects i have not read your journal mate, so please chose from the following options

well done mate good lifting

good lifting could do better

sit in the corner and think about what you havnt done

your gay

my mum can lift more then you


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Havn't heard from you in ages Dave mate....

nice to hear you're still a kn0bber 

Now read my journal biatch


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Havn't heard from you in ages Dave mate....
> 
> nice to hear you're still a kn0bber
> 
> Now read my journal biatch


long story mate but the anger demon had to be tamed by my good self this afternoon, which took some doing (hence im still steroid-free pal)

i may peruse in a bit my good man


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Whats up now matey? I did notice some strange FB status updates.

Someone hacking you off?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Whats up now matey? I did notice some strange FB status updates.
> 
> Someone hacking you off?


someone tried to get me laid off mate, i have had to fight the urge to knockj on his door


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats seriously bad mate.

Whats his problem?? Your door work you mean?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Thats seriously bad mate.
> 
> Whats his problem?? Your door work you mean?


if only mate he'd be in a bad way if that was the case, im a nice chappie but he is a slippery cnut which would render me not a nice chap

im going to go down the talking route on monday, after a full weekend of seething, he's been slagging me off to a director, so im going to go to the same director and ask what he's been saying and refuse to work with him

in the long run this

a) keep me in work

B) pays my mortgage

c) (hopefully) gets me some respect for restraint

d) keeps me out of prison

if i saw him in the street tonight however i wouldnt lick his ear, put it that way

his problem? he cannot back up his claims, he tried to bubble me and in reality had nothing to bubble me on, i however do on him if i choose to go this route


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL.... I never even realised this was journal Windsor. I don't think I have posted in here before. Damn.....69 pages to read. I surely must have posted in here before. Sorry I havent stopped in more. Without your username in the title, I never realised this was yours.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> LOL.... I never even realised this was journal Windsor. I don't think I have posted in here before. Damn.....69 pages to read. I surely must have posted in here before. Sorry I havent stopped in more. Without your username in the title, I never realised this was yours.


it's even worse that theres a chris's journal or a windsor's journal or whatever the opposite of this is

makes it even more confusing


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sure you've been here before as well Zeus mate. (English meaning).

Thanks for dropping in, although 69 pages will mostly be of Homosexuality and whoring (all on my behalf)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll change the title name mate.

As long as you're clean Dave then I would defo go down the talkign route, you can cause alot more damage that way to him.

Is the director a good lad?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> As long as you're clean Dave then I would defo go down the talkign route, you can cause alot more damage that way to him.
> 
> Is the director a good lad?


i can intimidate people very easily mate, as mentioned in the thread earlier, the whole boxer, doorman, bodybuilder, rugby player, bald head, beard, temper thing can often intimidate people, they rarely admit it (in work) but after a few months on the doors you learn when people are papping it even though 99% of the time i dont know im doing it, or want to do it

i could very easily intimidate him, i can very easily intimidate my boss, i dont shout, and in 5+ years on the door ive shouted about 3 times, everytime peopel were surprised (im quite a quiet person) so if i go in on monday and shout it will be interesting

the director, from what i have heard was backing me up bigtime, we do not really get on and he is constantly on my back so this surprised me a fair deal if im honest, my boss is bang on but he is up this guys ar5e

the director is a bit more neutral and can see this lad for what he is

we'll see come monday, im not in until monday after that so this guy is going to have to stand on his own, i am in a better position where i can maybe get a bit madder then leave it a week, carries more clout then going mad then beign in the day after


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

:crying:

Damn......no Portsmouth show and no Soho blackmail picture opportunity???

*sulks*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm trying Bek, I'll let you know, get the tickets and I'll still give you the money. Just you may have a +1 closer to the day.

I'll still have plenty of pics by the time I get home, don't worry 

How do I change the name of my journal???


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I'm trying Bek, I'll let you know, get the tickets and I'll still give you the money. Just you may have a +1 closer to the day.
> 
> I'll still have plenty of pics by the time I get home, don't worry
> 
> How do I change the name of my journal???


Pics for me to perv over???? :laugh:

PM a mod - is what I did


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not much to report today, back to full strength I think. Cold has gone, no pain in my kidneys for the first time in a while. Things are good I think.

Got conformation of my promotion through so I'm chuffed although a bit gutted about the leave changing.

Abs today.

3 x 20 x crunches elbow to opposite knee, 20 each side

3 x 20 x weighted crunch pulldowns on the Lat machine

3 x 20 x leg raise crunch things on the edge of a bench

I do 20 of each then the next then the next, then back to the start again.

60 mins cardio on treadmill. 2.0% incline @ 6.0kph sweated alot out there, feel better now with a few more carbs inside me as well.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well your leave changing sucks donkey balls and I hope you're able to change it back. I'm really looking forward to finally smashing you. I mean meeting you. Meeting you.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Well your leave changing sucks donkey balls and I hope you're able to change it back. I'm really looking forward to finally smashing you. I mean meeting you. Meeting you.


Ditto...

Meeting meeting sm...sm...sm...m...meeting meeting meeting meeting, yeah think I've got it now...... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Doesn't look like it.......I'm even missing Wrestlemania this year for the first time since I don't know when. Gutted.

I was going to stomp in and have a go, but technically they have stuck there necks out promoting me so I should be happy.

21 days leave sucks, but I am only away for 3 months, then I get a month at home, away for 2 months back for 1 again and then away for god knows. So although the leaves are short the trips are to.

It will all change again probably so I'll just sit and bide my time.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Doesn't look like it.......I'm even missing Wrestlemania this year for the first time since I don't know when. Gutted.
> 
> I was going to stomp in and have a go, but technically they have stuck there necks out promoting me so I should be happy.
> 
> ...


PMSL!!! Sounds like the perfect man...is around for a few weeks constantly till you get bored of him.....buggers off to earn cash then you can spend time by yourself and concentrate on training, making stuff and whatever then comes back when you're just about sick of being on your tod......lol

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well then you MUST get your fine ass here as soon as possible.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Me or Beks :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YOUR fine ass, Mr CWP.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Me or Beks :laugh:


Lol sweetie he's not interested in my ass...........fine or not :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

How's your cheat day going?










xxx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mines going well. I've had chocolate; just finished half a large pizza with chicken strips and potato wedges, and I'm heading out soon for a few beers. Then coming back to finish the pizza :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Mines going well. I've had chocolate; just finished half a large pizza with chicken strips and potato wedges, and I'm heading out soon for a few beers. Then coming back to finish the pizza :thumb:


Nice....just off to Tesco for chav pizza, Krispy Kremes, cookies, Haribo, probably onion rings and whatever else takes my fancy and ISN'T CRISPS!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

(Luvs ya really honey :wub:  )


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I might have a handful of licquorice allsorts or an apple turnover... depends if I really feel like blowing away a week's worth of cardio! lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I've now had 2 pints of beer and my second serving of pizza, and there's chocolate waiting for me. My night-time casein shake is out the window, I reckon.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I had no crisps, a big bar of dairy milk though, but it's ok as I got up for morning cardio today.

40 mins, 2.0% @ 5.5kph. Sweating buckets as well. Good for the water I have now decided I am retainng thanks tio Zara :tongue: I love my newest excuse 

Getting closer to the equator now and the A/C has just started back up again, which I guess is good for getting all the lactic acid all shifted and oh who am I kidding, i havn't got a clue what I'm talking about.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So today went like this

10am wake, protein shake, 5g glutamine

10:15am 45mins cardio, 2 hydroxycut hardcore, 1 HGH booster

11:30am Lunch, beef and broccoli

12am 3000mg Vit C, 3000mg Flaxseed, 1 multivit

16:00 2 steak, 2 chicken breast, 1 cod (oops  ), Baked beans

18:00 60 mins at 10 - 15% incline @ 5.5kph. stripped about 800 calories

19:15 3 scoops whey, 2 scoops glucose, 5g creatine, 5g glutamine, 3 BCAA's

tonight will be

20:30 Dinner, carvery

21:15 Sleep

23:30 Wake, 2 scoops Protein

02:00 Cold chicken

04:00 3 Scoops Balance Night time growth matrix, 2 tabs zinc, mag and calcium 1 HGH booster

Quite a good day, adding more solids in where I can as I can. Hopefully see some improvements.

Chest tomorrow, and as yet have not decided on my routine lol.

Looking at

Flat bench 2 x 15 warmup, 3 x 8-12

Incline 3 x 8-12

Flys 3 x 8-12

pushdonws 3 x 8-12

tri dips 3 x 8-12

I am really fighting the urge to do CGBP


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Diets looking good mate how the hell did you manage to eat 2steak 2chicken breast a cod and beans all in one sitting? Damn I'm impressed mate:beer:

My cheat was a 500ml tub of ben n jerrys cookie dough ice cream it nearly killed me to eat :thumb:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

whats with the funny sleeping hours?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> So today went like this... protein shake... beef... 2 steak, 2 chicken breast, 1 cod (oops  ), Baked beans... 3 scoops whey... carvery... 2 scoops Protein... Cold chicken...3 Scoops Balance Night time growth matrix...


If you don't get massive on all that there's no hope for mankind! :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol guys, the Steaks and Chicken are only thinish strips.

I'm not sure on the weight to be honest.

It's from our "sidewalk cafe" we have. which is basically like a fast food outlet onboard but I have a deal with the chef there that he grills mine and using virgin olive oil.

I just want to try and replace the pre workout shake with something solid as the shakes can give you a sickly feeling for the workout.

Does anyone have any opinions on this? Or would I be better keeping the pre workout as a shake with the creatine and glutamine?

Zara, I work watches when I am away, so I do from 12 (midday) till 4pm and then midnight to 4am. this actually works out quite well for training and cardio and I also get the extra snoozei in the afternoon which should aid with muscle repair.

Cheers Pro. i will drop the cod from tomorrow but will keep the beans, I love beans and they are a great source of good carbs (I really hope  )

The carvery was amazing (surprisingly), I had 3 massive bits of turkey, 3 chicken escalopes and 1 serving spoon penne pasta (all they had), all with some nice cranberry on the side. although I did use gravy, bad??

Will post up what I am going to try for my gym session tomorrow.

after Patrick set the alarm bells ringing I did some research around and some people very kindly gave there time to help me, specifcally tailoring a routine designed for Powerlifting.

At the risk of sounding like a complete tart, this site is amazing in the depth of talent that is on it for diet, nutrition and training and the way you guys are always willing to help out a simpleton like me improve himself astounds me.

Looking forward to repaying you all in the future when I start smashing competitions wide open, hopefully not to far away. If I can get the squat rack sorted then I would like to think I can get that up to scratch and get into some good raw lifting comps.

as I said to Darren and JW007, I am not to interested in suits, I don't see the point if I'm honest, all you are proving there is that you lift well in a suit. I just want me and a bar full of iron, pushing myself to the limit without any assistance (well, maybe a little further down the line :whistling: ) Even if I have to do comps against suited guys, i still want to do it to see how far I can go.

I even turned away a sticky toffee pudding tonight with custard, oh yeah, thats the dedication you guys all dream of


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> At the risk of sounding like a complete tart, this site is amazing in the depth of talent that is on it for diet, nutrition and training and the way you guys are always willing to help out a simpleton like me improve himself astounds me.
> 
> Looking forward to repaying you all in the future when I start smashing competitions wide open, hopefully not to far away. If I can get the squat rack sorted then I would like to think I can get that up to scratch and get into some good raw lifting comps.
> 
> ...


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

You could try an easily digested source of protien and carbs like chicken and white rice?

IMO I'd save the glutamine an creatine for your post workout shake as I think (and don't quote me on this) there absorbed better with more insulin so when you have your pwo shake with high gi carbs makes sense to me?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, thats why I have the Glucose in there pre and post. I think lol.

Just a bit sick of all of the shakes so would be nice to get some chicken and steak in there at 4, then go train if thats better. I know alot of guys do it that way and use the shake post workout.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I feel an "I love this board" coming on and I've not even been drinking.

Basically Chris, it will do no harm to mix it up for a bit with 3x8's, then dropping back to 5x5's then 3x3's. If you are lifting for power, you do need to drop the volume as well, because let's face it in a comp you're only lifting for one rep, not 5 or 8.

When you get to London I'll put you through your paces on deads but my offer of squats still stands, both lifting raw. I'll pass on what Joe has taught me - it's only fair and it's the least I can do.

Re the glutamine - on training days it should be with your PWO shake.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Why don't i just come down twice sweety, then we can do both 

I'm not counting out coming down this leave, it just won't be when planned thats all 

I'm starting to think squats may be a good idea actually so we'll see.

I take it PWO is POST workout, not PRE workout??

So here's how toimorrow is going to go, this has come from a very trusted source and I have to say that I am relieved as it has all my favouites in there, just less sets 

Flat bench 3-4 x 5

Incline 2 x 8

CGBP 2 x 8

Dips 2 x 8 arms to parallel not below, as hits triceps more, keeping elbows in to side

Alternate each weekly pushdowns with tri dips etc 2 x 8

All sets working sets

Over the moon with this, and still completely astounded that you guys take any interest in me, let alone enough to help me along like this.

again, learnt something new about the parrallel bit on dips! 

I look at that routine and it has all my favuorites in, and with fewer sets it takes out the overtraining. Really chuffed, going to be like a kid in a candy store when I get down there tomorrow, at least until I bring the pain


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wouldn't heave steak pre workout mate it takes a while to digest I'd stick with chicken IMO

Pwo means post workout mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool, I'll go for chicken and some fast acting carbs. Are beans fast acting?? I know they get out your ar5e fast enough lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure about pulses. Look up on fitday.com - if it's high GI then you're good to go.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i meant Baked beans


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Well, thats why I have the Glucose in there pre and post. I think lol.
> 
> Just a bit sick of all of the shakes so would be nice to get some chicken and steak in there at 4, then go train if thats better. I know alot of guys do it that way and use the shake post workout.


The body's digestive system is remarkably self-regulating and tries to give even levels of nutrients according to demand, so consuming slowly digested shakes won't materially affect your work-outs short term.

If you're eating enough carbs and fats to give you sufficient work-out energy, you shouldn't need extra glucose - and taking pure glucose will impair your fat shifting ability!

If you can get enough protein from free food, why drink shakes? You only need enough protein shakes to make up any deficit. 2 grams protein total per Kg bodyweight per day should be sufficient.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> i meant Baked beans


Low GI, allegedly.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> i meant Baked beans


And what do you think pulses are? Beans and lentils....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

What does GI mean?

I was using cornflour but they didn;t have any, so I use Glucose. Is it bad even in small doses Patrick? I thought it was needed for a Post workout insulin spike? I don't use much, 3 teaspoons if that.

I am trying to take your advice and get more solid food in there as well, hence the chicken ay 4 pre workout, and also at 2 am, which I am chomping now, but it is quite difficult. I will make an attempt tomorrow maybe to calculate my totals.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Glycaemic Index. Low GI take longer to digest and are "better" for you. High GI foods digest quite quickly.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> What does GI mean?
> 
> I was using cornflour but they didn;t have any, so I use Glucose. Is it bad even in small doses Patrick? I thought it was needed for a Post workout insulin spike? I don't use much, 3 teaspoons if that.
> 
> I am trying to take your advice and get more solid food in there as well, hence the chicken ay 4 pre workout, and also at 2 am, which I am chomping now, but it is quite difficult. I will make an attempt tomorrow maybe to calculate my totals.


Glycaemic Index - something to do with how fast you digest them...Glycaemic Load is probably more accurate though but it gets all confusing so I don't bother....if your carbs are white and processed, they're generally bad, is the advice I go by :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> And what do you think pulses are? Beans and lentils....


Yes - pulses are usually low GI and reasonably high in protein and fibre - yum! (Raspberry...)

When you work out hard you naturally get hungry, and taking in protein and nutrients soon afterwards works with the body's needs...

But if you're eating well and regularly strategic timing of meals and supps around work-outs is unnecessary - unless you're doing a strictly controlled diet pre-competition!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chris - if its working leave it as it is imo

when the weights start slipping, and the old drop down and come back stronger idea doesnt work then you may need to assess other areas

slow release carbs pre workout works for me to be honest, even if i eat steak, if i thought i would add twice as much weight each week then i would look at my pwo diet personally but this is unlikely

re glutamine - to be honest pal ive never really seen what it does for you, as far as i thought it is an amino acid, the only amino acid ive ever seen the advantage of adding on top of the ones found in food, shakes, etc is l-leuncine

unless im wrong and glutamine isnt found in foods, shakes, etc?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cool, so I reckon my diet looks pretty good then.

All be it the one 4 hours stretch from lunch to pre workout which is quite long without food. That shouldn't be to bad though.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Glutamine is certainly in my shakes and it's in the BCAA's I'm taking. Pre-workout, I eat some oats, nuts and raisins for a mix of slow- and quick-release carbs.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Dave,

Yeah, i will be looking at my supps, its more a case of use up what i have at the moment and then re-assess to be honest.

My bench hasn't really been increasing with the gusto it should be to be honest Dave, and Patrick was right about the overtraining. When i cut back on Back and Bi's it felt so much better afterwards. Just the 2 exercises for my Bi's and I really felt the benefit, although it will take time to see whether it works.

I think this routine is more suited to what i want to do re, Powerlifting, the last one was sort of a hotch potch of everything, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

But surley an insulin spike post workout is still a good thing? As long as your eating clean it shouldn't really make you fat having 40g high gi carbs pwo?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I hope not. I always thought the insulin spike was needed to get the protein into the system faster, in idiots terms.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Cheers Dave,
> 
> Yeah, i will be looking at my supps, its more a case of use up what i have at the moment and then re-assess to be honest.
> 
> My bench hasn't really been increasing with the gusto it should be to be honest Dave, and Patrick was right about the overtraining. When i cut back on Back and Bi's it felt so much better afterwards. Just the 2 exercises for my Bi's and I really felt the benefit, although it will take time to see whether it works.


i personally think a few people put too much emphasis on diet and supps, yeah you need the whole x amount of protein per bodyweight and a mix of amino acids and foods, etc

however i personally (and i'll get flamed for this) would look at the training and mixing it up, if you're eating 5hite then you wont get anywhere this is obvious, but if youre eating 100% and training partly there and not resting then again you'll get nowhere

all three elements have to be there but i am not a person that sits here and believes that if i say for example ate noodles before one workout instead of rice id add 20kg on every lift, it isnt going to happen (unless my noodles are laced with suss, wynn and deca  )

a good mix of foods is needed in terms of amino acides, different fats, different foods, energy sources, etc but i just get the impression that you're looking for a bit too much

the glutamine isnt needed in my opinion, in my time ive tried nearly everything (glutamine, creatine, creatine cee, hmb, leucine, dextrose, noexplode, flax seed powder, sida cordofillia, etc) looking back ive finally found a creatine that works and of the list only now rate creatine and dextose personally and at times wish id left some of the money id spent in the bank

sorry to have a bit of a rant at you mate, everyones different, you may take glutamine and rate it, ive got a full unopened tub upstairs


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not really a case of rate it or not, it's more a case of I have a half finished tub so I may as well use it. Then I will re-asses like I said.

I may drop all supps and then see. The problem I had is that I added everything at once, so I have no idea what is good and what isn't.

So I will cut them all with the exeption of the Vitamins and omega 3,6,9 and then start again seeing what happens. Creatine doens't work for most people, so who knows.

The hydroxycut and the HGH will go definately, the NOxplode already has. The Glucose will probably stay along with the creatine, but i will drop them both first and see if there is any difference, if not then i will stop altogether.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Some things you don't really feel working as such mate Glutamine every morning helps stop catabolism and I imadgine that's also the reason for having it pwo

A worth while supp IMO and for about 2 quid even if it does fcuk all it's not exactly breaking the bank LOL


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Drop them and re-add one at a time. Then you can gauge what helps. Though quite often it's hard to tell anyway.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Glucose is pure carbs, and even a small amount wil give you a huge insulin spike. This may help transport some nutrients into your muscles, but it also counts as part of your calorific intake, and if you eat it your body will need less to draw on its fat stores.

Don't forget too that your fish oils contain a high number of calories.

It simply comes down to this really: eat lots of protein-rich foods, and just enough fats and carbs for good work-out energy. If you get porkier, cut down o the fats and carbs.

Right. I'm off to a pro-diver friend's to watch England vs France and for lunch. He's just back from a Sat and his wife is giving a whole crowd of us a blow-out of steak, chicken and sanglier! MMMMM!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Enjoy Patrick.

I shall be calculating how much protein I am taking in soon, then i will know if I need mroe or less. i have enough energy and I think I am still trimming in, so maybe I have it more right then I think.

thats what I will do Darren, I may do it next week actually and see what happens. I will use up the HGH and hydrixy as I know I won't be using them again. still got 2 tubs of Sida as well lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

chris i didn't mean to have a pop before mate, at the end of the day your dedication is comendable as are many of your lifts, you're doing well and keep at it big fella 

im not going to say that there are any "yes men" in this journal as there are not from what i have seen but every individual is different, and has learnt using different methods, i am of the opinion that the more that is brought to this round table in terms of ideas,methods,opinions then the better allround :thumb:

however here is stupid question time, by HGH do you mean growth (human growth hormone) pal? if so id be interested in how this is going


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No mate, i welcome it. Its all opinions at the end of the day and its all good 

It's not GH as in the stuff bodybuilders take. It's HGH boosters. They are just tablets that are meant to stimulate the bodies natural production of GH. They are probably just another load of OTC bollox to be honest, but worth a pop to see.

At least this way I waste the money on products and see if they work then no-one else has to.

I'll post a link up to what I am using, but for the price I very much doubt they will be worth it. alot of people on cycles have reccomended them for inbetween cycels to get the body back on track, but if your natty they may be a waste.

anyway, it says use for 5 weeks and see if you see any improvements so I will continue and see then I guess.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

New workout today. Felt goooooood, although didn't start out very strong, alot of lifts imressed me, well, the CGBP did. I can nail that for a lot more as well. Moved my hands to between 8-12 inches as you are supposed to and BOOM. 

*Flat bench*

15 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

6 x 100kg all warmup sets

4.5 x 125kg *PB* and yet still dissapointed lol

5 x 120kg

5 x 115kg

5 x 115kg all failure sets, just had to keep lowering the weight. Maybe should have allowed more rest period, intensity was good though.

*Incline*

8 x 80kg

8 x 70kg Should never have tried to start with 80kg after a heavy flat bench, lucky I had a spotter as I had to really do 2 sets of 4 kinda. Stupid ego lifting again.

*CGBP*

8 x 80kg piece of p1ss, that was my PB last time, corrected my form and walked it

8 x 100kg *PB* Still quite easy. Will do 110kg starting next week

*Dips*

2 x 8 x BW, these will be weighted next time, was a bit strange as it is completely different form then I am used to. Should still be ok with 30kg

*Pushdowns*

8 x 45kg

8 x 50kg maybe 2 x 50kg next time

*Cardio*

60 mins, 2.0%, 5.76kph average, 500 cals

rest of the day was like this

10am Wake, 2 scoops protein, 5g Glutamine, 2 hydroxy H, 1 HGH boosters

10:15 am 45 mins 2.0%, 5.5kph

11:30 am Lunch sunday roast mmmmmmm, probably around 200kg  some mash, gravy, 1 yorkshire pud. May as well be honest.

12:00 am 3000mg Vit C, 3000mg, Flaxseed (3,6,9) 1 multivit

16:15 pm 2 chicken breast, 2 steak (all they would give me)

16:45 pm 2 hydroxy hardcore, 2 HGH boosters

18:45 pm 50g Protein, 2 teaspoons Glucose, 5g Creatine, 5g Glutamine, 3 BCAA's

20:00 pm SH1TE mediterranean buffet. Filled up on meat though and some green beans, had to use ketchup though as the food tastes like I was liking my underwear.

21:00 pm Sleep

23:30 pm Will be 2 scoops protein

02:00 am Will be chicken , 2 cold breasts

04:00 am 3 scoops Night time growth matrix, 2 zinc, 2 mag, 2 calcium, 1 HGH booster

I said before the HGH booster aren't working and yet now I am having to shave once a day, is this anything to do with it? The timing would be about right. Just strange as I used to get away with once every 3 days ish.

So a good day, just need to sort out routines similar to this for the rest of the days and I think I will be laughing  :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice mate. Have you got a disc belt for the dips?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Impressive workout!!!! 

Is nice when you can get into a routine - mine will be shot to sh!t again this week, as I'm off training again, which also means eating what they give me...(stodge, spuds, spuds more spuds and maybe some stodge...) 

What are these boosters - I don't want to be having to shave anything more often, but if it makes my poor, abused hair grow faster........ :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ollie: No mate, I use a ruck sack on my front with plates in it, actually works better than a disc belt for me as it keeps the weight higher up the body and encourages the lean forward.

Bek: I'm still deciding if they are worth it. Maybe placebo again. I'll know when I finish the box. I know they are reccomended for people inbetween cycles, but as for natty gains I don't know yet. Guess we'll know by my next pics


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ...
> 
> I said before the HGH booster aren't working and yet now I am having to shave once a day, is this anything to do with it? The timing would be about right. Just strange as I used to get away with once every 3 days ish...


Ah, shaving. What the Romans called "the Greek vice"...

Well if you haven't changed anything else in your diet the HGH boosters might just be working. But could it be that you're eating a lot more red meat?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Guess we'll find out when they run out 

Feel totally drained today, just flaked out at work now.

Altough we just got some ribena through from stores and I had a sip which perked me up a bit.

think I maybe need to add some more carbs back in or at least some healthy fats for some enerygy. Or I could of just not slept very well. Sometimes I should just look for the simpler reasons first


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So tomorrow is legs.

Going to stop making poxy excuses from now on and get doing.

Should look like this

BB lunges 4 sets 10 with 60kg. Squat rack is on order though so hopefully sorted soon.

Leg extensions 2 x 8

Standing single leg curls 2 x 8

Diet will remain the same, will have to skip morning cardio though as i have to train some people , might be able to squeeze 30 mins in. not to worried as I have legs that day so maybe a good thing to stay fresh 

Ordered some ON 16 variety pack. Like the look of this stuff so going to try all the 16 flavours, see which one I like and get a nice big 10lb bag. No point messing around with little tubs.

Will also order there cassein and there whey and oat mix for mornings. Might get a cheeky few BCAA's and need some fish oils and 1 a day multivits, running low.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As I said earlier, nice lifting. Don't be disappointed with that PB (even though I'm catching you up :whistling: ). Also watch the ego lifting - it has its place, but it leads to injury.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well done on the pbs mate you shouldn't be disapointed as long as your making progress

I think adding either carbs or healthy fats would be a good idea mate all depends on how much carbs and fats your eating at the mo


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No morning cardio this morning.

Had to do lifereaft training with the guys instead.

Have to say though that it has made me feel quite happy as they remembered everything from the last time and they were a real good group of communicative people.

Normally when you train these guys they see the stripes and go to pieces but they restored my faith in all of this game a little bit today so tired, but big smiles from me 

Lunges today, which histroically for me are terrible. On the plus side though, 1 squat rack/stand thingy ordered  Should be here in 1 week, well excited.

Not only allows for squats but also means I can safely do my Military Press and Inclines without fear of decapitation.

Also because it's mine, anyone seen curling in it will be automatically beheaded 

Means I really can take my training up to the next level. The stand is good for 200kg, which is more than enough for what I need at the moment.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

> Also watch the ego lifting - it has its place, but it leads to injury.


and sometimes near death as i once experienced 

nice one on the lunges, i fall over whenever i try them which isnt often as i have to protect my knees

keep it up pal


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a bit worried about the knees.

I'll only be using 60kg though, the weather may be a problem as it's quite rough, but I suppose it will only help my balance and strengthen the core 

Either that or put me in hospital


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Lunges today, which histroically for me are terrible. On the plus side though, 1 squat rack/stand thingy ordered  Should be here in 1 week, well excited.
> 
> Not only allows for squats but also means I can safely do my Military Press and Inclines without fear of decapitation.
> 
> ...


Lunges are filth...I do them only if absolutely necessary - I don't have bad knees, generally....unless I do lunges :cursing:

Yay for the stand!!!! Set up for you, no one else would be able to reach it anyway..... :whistling: :laugh:

(Don't hit me!! )


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Remember that c0ck slapping Darren was going to get!!!!!

It's may height is 60 inchs, means I only have to stoop a foot and half, which isn't that bad really.

Could always put it up on plates.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> It's may height is 60 inchs, means I only have to stoop a foot and half, which isn't that bad really.


I'm only 59 inches tall

:blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, kinda fcuked up my hamstring today. Not good.

Bloody always the light things that mess you up. I'd just done 40 walking lunges, sat down, got up for the last 20 an oooooowwwwwwww.

Probably exagerating a bit, it's the same thing that happened when I did it in with deads a while ago, bit of rest and it will be cool.

It's my own fault as I refuse to stretch due to it being gay, i think I may have to just accept the homosexuality and stretch from now on.

On the plus side, today I ordered a squat rack, proper wrist wraps and knee wraps and a cheap watch to time my rest between sets.

Diet was identical as the last 2 days so won't bore you there.

*Leg extensions*

15 x 40kg

15 x 60kg

2 x 8 x 97.5kg

*Standing single leg curlks*

15 x 10kg

15 x 15kg

2 x 8 x 25kg

*Walking DB lunges*

Was supposed to be BB lunges but just couldn't get the bar right in this weather. Decided DB would be safer as you can just drop them and they are closer to the ground for balance in rough sea.

2 x 20 x 26kg Then my Ham went, so stopped immediately. The mistake I made last time was to carry on so I stopped, massaged it a bit, stretched a little.

Then I did 60 mins cardio 5.0%, 5.5kph, 500cals. Also thought it would be good to get the blood flowing around the leg.

Did a good 20 mins stretching afterwards, actually felt really good afterwards, really relaxed. Also completely amazed myself with my flexability. Don't know where that came from, can touch way past my toes now with my knees flat to the floor!

Went upstairs and one of the massage girls had dig round and said nothing to worry about, justres and start stretching more.

On a plus note my right knee which I fcuked on the stupid technogym leg curl machine really held out today and there is no pain at all. Normally, even when I just sit there is a niggly pain which has now gone


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

hey Chris ..haven't been to your blog lately ..just checking up ..hope everything is going as planned ..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Wow Mr Bendy - I can barely touch my toes and it's not like they're too far from my body :lol:

I get twangy hamstrings too - and stretching them is NOT gay, don't make me slap you!!!! :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

lol you know I have often wondered about rough seas and training.... now I know. Must make life interesting haha....

Glutamine... well its good but depends on your reasons for using it. I use peptide bonded glutamine before my fasted morning cardio.... prevents catabolism. Free form glutamine (as in the powder stuff) is largely used up by your digestive tract and not much of it gets to the muscles... however if (like me) you suffer IBS or other digestive problems, this can be very helpful.

The hgh booster.... think said before not convinced by this stuff. Some OTC test boosters DO work though... being female and obviously more sensitive to their effects, I can state catagorically that some are fairly potent lol.

ps... I dont do stretching either :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ragahav, thanks for dropping in mate. It's getting a little more serious in here these days. Lots of training and diet info now. Pretty boring lol 

I will be doing stretching from now on, I really felt good after it. Hamstring doesn't feel to bad after a kip, I reckon should be ok for Deads on Friday, will see after the warmup how its doing, if pain I'll stop there, if not, I reckon a 420 might be on the cards ........................................(lbs :whistling: )

This is the problem for me, i have such a high resistance to all this stuff that really I need to be triple dosing it! I'll use these ones up and then rest of it and see if there was any difference, then i may try that one you showed me when i get home.

i use Glutamine before am fasted cardio as well, although you seem to have a scientific reason for it, I obviously just hit lucky 

I use it post workout as well. it is the powder though, would you reccomend the tabs more?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I use L-glutamine first thing in the morning and last thing at night. It's made a big difference, IMHO.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Ragahav, thanks for dropping in mate. It's getting a little more serious in here these days. Lots of training and diet info now. Pretty boring lol
> 
> I will be doing stretching from now on, I really felt good after it. Hamstring doesn't feel to bad after a kip, I reckon should be ok for Deads on Friday, will see after the warmup how its doing, if pain I'll stop there, if not, I reckon a 420 might be on the cards ........................................(lbs :whistling: )
> 
> ...


Extreme glutamine complex has both free-form and peptide bonded in it the tablets... the free form stuff gets absorbed into the stomach lining, allowing the peptide bonded stuff to pass through into the bloodstream.... 

Not just being biased about extreme here... its very good, but i honestly dont know of anyone else that makes it


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I trust you Zara, when this tub dissapears then I shall look at replacing it with what you've mentioned. 

To think a few months ago I never realised there was a world outside GNC and now I have just spent an hour on the ON site


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

There vanila protien tastes delicious mate an you can buy mahoosive bags of the stuff


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

MMmm ON protein.... I'm using Prolab at the moment as I got it cheap, but it gives me gas...... :whistling:

And, Sailor, you must stretch!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good day today, short sharp and to the point delt session.

Unfortunately no cardio due to work commitments but hey ho.

Good weight shifted as well, felt very comfortable but still failure if you know what I mean.

Excellent warmup and great new programme ment I progressed very nicely indeed although my 3rd set was too adventurous so I did an extra set of 5 at the end to make up for the mess lol.

Also much stricter form on the raises. Seated for the side and back to the wall for the front with barbell instead. Lower weights = perfect form.

Also stretched like a motherfcuker, even inbetween sets, not taking anymore risks.

*Seated Military Press*

Warmup

15 x bar

8 x 30kg

5 x 40kg

Working sets

7 x 65kg (approx 80% 1rm)

3 x 72.5kg (approx 90% srm) *PB*

3 x 70kg (pushed my luck a bit here and should have lowered further)

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg (to make up for the daft 3 at 70kg)

Very much all went to plan there

*Laterall raises*

8 x 15kg

12 x 15kg Failure

*Front BB raises*

back to wall to eliminate any swinging.

8 x 20kg

8 x 20kg perfect from 4 x 20kg swinging to get the negatives for failure.

Done and dusted, plenty stretching after as well.

Very happy even thought I was fighting the urge for more, I am very aware of overtraining now.

Diet has been a bit poo yesterday and today but have picked it up since first meal so doing ok. :beer:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great military pressing mate love the workout short and sweet but enough to get the job done :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, just a quickie as I'm bored and no-one else is writing on here :whistling:

Thanks to you though Joey, at least I am getting the love from somewhere 

Tomorrow is back and bi's

Think deads will go like this I picked a 1rm of 210kg to work with, seems reasonable.

warmup sets

15 x 100

8 x 120

5 x 140

working sets

failure @ 167.5kg

3 @ 190kg which will be a PB reps

2 x 5 ish @ 170kg Will start playing these as I go, no point in sticking to 5 if I have more left in the bank, although if i have more left in the bank then I probably didn't go heavy enough

Shrugs have been binned as commented, if my traps aren't smashed enough from 190kg then I am doing it wrong.

Maybe follow this up with bent over rows today, Lat pulldowns (now changed to close grip palms in) and I think thats it, maybe 1 more exercise, all at 2 x 8-12 ish.

Then some disco bi's, just wing these when I get there, see how I feel, i like to mix them all up.

May even try and squeeze some cardio in as well, see how it goes. 

 Hawaii tomorrow as well, for those of you enjoying the UK sunshine :whistling:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Hawaii tomorrow as well, for those of you enjoying the UK sunshine :whistling:


[email protected]


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excuse me lady, I have been giving you love all day and it was ME who suggested you base your deads on 210. Ahem.

Nice shoulder workout though. Short and sweet.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> So, just a quickie as I'm bored and no-one else is writing on here :whistling:
> 
> Thanks to you though Joey, at least I am getting the love from somewhere


Lol I'm here now too, so can give you some love too......not sure about this whole quickie business though....

Oh yeah...here ya go....

:wub: :wub: :wub: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you may lift like a man but you mince like a woman

i have nothing else to add you giant tool


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I love you all to :wub:

Apart from you Dave, you're just a sex object....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So back and bi's

*Deads*

Warmup sets

15 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

Working sets

5 x 175kg I don't mind saying this damn near killed me, I thought that was going to be it for the day, I don't know why because I have done 180 before and it felt easier. I guess some days you have it some you don't, but then I did

3 x 190kg  All be it the last set I had to dry hump from my knee's all the way up BUT I did manage full lovkout and shoulders right back.. Even did a 60 second static hold, not that it counts when you have straps on, basically I was checking myself out in the mirror holding some heavy a55sed weight, and why not, I deserved it.

5 x 170kg. More dry humping on the last one, but no as excessive

5 x 160kg Easier, but I was definately pooped after all that, damn good session and rightly proud of myself, but I think as I discussed with Darren, working off a 210 1rm was a lot more realistic, 200 wouldn't have gone and I would have just been kicking myself

*Bent over rows*

2 x 8 x 100kg If you thought anymore than that was going to go on after those deads, think again :laugh:

*Close grip pulldown (palms in)*

8 x 80kg WAY to easy

8 x 90kg I have to say with perfect form, slow negatives and faster non explosive on the way down. Really felt like I isolated my lats a lot more. Think the big guy was right when he side wide grip pulldowns for wider lats is a lie.

*Hammer curls seated incline*

2 x 8 x 20kg again perfect form, even got someone to watch to make sure

*Seated incline DB curls*

2 x 8 x 18kg and that was all she wrote, really chuffed with the workouts this week, the new programme I have really seems to work for me and I shall forever be grateful.. A lot less in terms of reps and sets, but a lot more in terms of feeling like I have kicked the sh1t out of myself in a good way.

It's strange, you always know when you have used good form, you always feel so much better and more pumped up even with less weight, wierd.

:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

3x190 you really are a [email protected]  

Well done mate your shifting some impressive weights now! And this new program seems to really fit in with your training style and goals

Awesome mate I look forward to seeing how much you progress in the coming weeks :beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Even did a 60 second static hold, not that it counts when you have straps on, basically I was checking myself out in the mirror holding some heavy a55sed weight, and why not, I deserved it.


Good on ya!!! :thumb:

Hmm may be tempted to try these narrow grip jobbies later as it's back day for me too.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

I dont feel wide grip pulldowns on my lats at all unless lean back a bit... do feel the narrow ones with palms facing as you said though.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

> 5 x 175kg I don't mind saying this damn near killed me, I thought that was going to be it for the day, I don't know why because I have done 180 before and it felt easier. I guess some days you have it some you don't, but then I did


you are right ..even I have felt some days you just get to cross the bridge ..

great progress on your part though ..keep up the good work


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Without blowing my own trumpet, i do believe it's days like today that separate the men from the boys when it comes to training.

We were in honolulu, sailing at 7 o'clock, tradition is everyone heads to Hooters, gets drunk and stares at boobies.

I decided to walk 90 minutes to GNC, stock up on protiens, have a nice cup of tea with one of the managers there who happens to be a wrestler. Came back to the gym and trained. Doesn't bother me in the slightest that i missed it.

I will never understand these people, we spend our whole lives cooked up on this ship with each other eating, drinking, living together, and the first thing they all do when they get ashore is they all head to the same bar with the same people they have just been locked up with for the last god knows how long, and yet today I have had the

p1ss ripped out of me for doing something different that I enjoy!! AND that is good for me gggrrrr.

I am also chuffed as it would have been easy for me to give up after that first set of 175kg as it really did feel stupidly heavy, but I pushed myself on, so I am giving myself a pat on the bacl for that.

Oh, feel a bit better now, just wrote a huge rant and then deleted it all. Sometimes I like to just write loads of stuff down, get it off my chest, then delete it all. Weird eh


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have to give all the credit to JW007 for the narrow grip palms in pulldowns.

I was banging away with wide grippers till he stepped in.

Now i can hardly sit down due to DOMS 

i wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I have to give all the credit to JW007 for the narrow grip palms in pulldowns.
> 
> I was banging away with wide grippers till he stepped in.
> 
> ...


Damn you, I like rants!!!! Makes me realise I'm not the only one!!!

Though I've been told I have to go to Hooters with a mate of mine and if I do he'll get me a t-shirt :laugh:

Will most definitely be trying these later....

Oh and I've still had no crisps....

I will duly go and pay homage to JW later, if I can still type after my back workout...... :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I think it's called homoge on his journal 

Pics and reps for hooters t-shirt tastic pics 

No crisps for me either, although I was a very tempted little boy last night I have to admit


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I think it's called homoge on his journal
> 
> Pics and reps for hooters t-shirt tastic pics
> 
> No crisps for me either, although I was very tempted by a little boy last night I have to admit


Lol!! :laugh:

So let me get this straight - I get a pic of me in a Hooters t-shirt up on here, and you give me reps and pics of you in...er.....anyway...you get my drift...sounds like a fair plan!!!!

 :lol:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I have to give all the credit to JW007 for the narrow grip palms in pulldowns.
> 
> I was banging away with wide grippers till he stepped in.
> 
> ...


Maybe we should have a sticky on the best exercises for certain muscles - some of us have pointed out narrow grips and declines on UK-M more than once (and been ignored...).


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Maybe we should have a sticky on the best exercises for certain muscles - some of us have pointed out narrow grips and declines on UK-M more than once (and been ignored...).


I'd love to do declines but can't fit safely on the bench :sad:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I'd love to do declines but can't fit safely on the bench :sad:


Too short/thin/fat/tall? (Delete as applicable.) :laugh:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Maybe we should have a sticky on the best exercises for certain muscles - some of us have pointed out narrow grips and declines on UK-M more than once (and been ignored...).


That's a great idea! I only found out declines stop me from getting shoulder pain from darren journal otherwise I'd still not be progressing on chest :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Without blowing my own trumpet, i do believe it's days like today that separate the men from the boys when it comes to training.
> 
> We were in honolulu, sailing at 7 o'clock, tradition is everyone heads to Hooters, gets drunk and stares at boobies.
> 
> ...


take it from someone who has worked in a strip club mate (not dancing though :lol: ) after about 10 minutes you'd be bored off your t*ts

you made the right choice pal :thumb:

that was the most boring night i have ever worked, never would of thought it seen as there was fully naked women walking round all over the place

i wouldnt say you were quite a man after that but maybe a teenager as opposed to a boy?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't ignore you.

I have given you credit already for helping me kick my routine into touch with way to much overtraining. You also gave me the excellent idea for alternating weeklg between bent over rows and wide grip rows, AND to drop the bent over fly's. So if you notice I do pay attention......so there!!!

There is a thread like that, this one, I do all the best exercises...simples 

Bek, you want a pic of me in a Hooters T-shirt??

I took some pics today, but I look terrible in them, will take some next week when i get my cardio up and running again.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Too short/thin/fat/tall? (Delete as applicable.) :laugh:


Short - I can just about get my legs over the pad and feet under the foot pads but then my legs are so short my backside is still a couple of inches from the bench lol :lol:



windsor81 said:


> Bek, you want a pic of me in a Hooters T-shirt??
> 
> I took some pics today, but I look terrible in them, will take some next week when i get my cardio up and running again.


Ha ha no, no t-shirt - my mate can't get me one either maybe I should have got you to oblige...lol Still waiting for your leg pics...

Oh, and WE'LL decide if you look terrible or not, thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Short - I can just about get my legs over the pad and feet under the foot pads but then my legs are so short my backside is still a couple of inches from the bench lol :lol: ...


Foot pads on a decline board!? Sheer luxury!:laugh:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Oh, feel a bit better now, just wrote a huge rant and then deleted it all. Sometimes I like to just write loads of stuff down, get it off my chest, then delete it all. Weird eh


I do that regularly!! :lol: Write it all out, read it back and thing "oh shut UP Fordy you absolute [email protected]" then delete it :lol:



windsor81 said:


> I have to give all the credit to JW007


shhh.... he'll be insufferable.... :whistling:



Beklet said:


> I will duly go and pay homage to JW later, if I can still type after my back workout...... :thumb:


As above... 



windsor81 said:


> I think it's called homoge on his journal
> 
> Pics and reps for hooters t-shirt tastic pics
> 
> No crisps for me either, although I was a very tempted little boy last night I have to admit


pmsl.... theres a photo of him.... If I were to post it you'd know what homoage really is..... :whistling: :lol:

*then again I wanna live so maybe not..... :whistling:  *

Well done on the crisp avoidance. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I do that regularly!! :lol: Write it all out, read it back and thing "oh shut UP Fordy you absolute [email protected]" then delete it :lol:
> 
> *Unfortunately I post it, THEN read it the next morning but by then everyone's seen it and quoted it...lol*
> 
> ...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Chris - Listen to your Uncle Darren. Darren is right.

Joey - I got the declines dip from Patrick.

Patrick - eternally grateful.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Chris - Listen to your Uncle Darren. Darren is right.
> 
> Joey - I got the declines dip from Patrick.
> 
> Patrick - eternally grateful.


In that case patrick I owe you an extremely large thankyou  reps to you as soon as I can get to a real computer (damn fone won't let me rep:cursing


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> In that case patrick I owe you an extremely large thankyou  reps to you as soon as I can get to a real computer (damn fone won't let me rep:cursing


You're welcome!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I know you weren't ignoring me! :laugh:

Is the Pacific terrific, or are you on the gigantic Atlantic yet?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

The Pacific is shocking today, really messed up my workout, only managed to smash 1 PB :cursing:

So HHHHEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY,

Here I am back from my self imposed 3 day ban.

Bit of an issue of people using photo's off here of me for other purposes, very nearly got out of hand, until I found out that he actually took them off my USB stick when I wasn't around. Also unfortunately saw some other stuff which he shouldn't have, all very nasty in the end.

Anyways, enough of that, just goes to show guys and girls, be careful what you stick up as it can bite you in the ass. It isn't so bad if you have a great body to show off as you won't mind people looking at it, but if you're in transition like I am, a sh1tty front double bicep doesn't look to good on a company notice board, trust me.

So I think I will stop the pics until I am the size I am happy with and then post up. Otherwise I may stick up private ones, I don't know.

So anyway, important business now, my workout.

*Flat bench*

warmup:

15 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

Working sets

6.5 x 112.5kg (80% 1rm, working on a 140kg max)

4 x 127.5kg Had a spotter and he said he didn't use anything to help, just the unloading of the bar. Cool, I think I had more but the ship is all over the place at the moment which makes its harder. I know it sounds like excuses, but when the ship rolls, all of that weight is transferred into one arm and one RC, I'm not willing to risk that for the sake of chasing a PB down

8 x 115kg

8 x 110kg These 2 were to failure

*Incline BB*

12 x 60kg faliure

8 x 60kg failure. Was alot more sensible with the weight this time round, these were down, touching chest, stop, press. No bouncing.

*Dips*

15 x BW

12 x BW Defo need to add some weight next week and lower reps. Really felt it though.

*CGBP*

8 x 100kg

8 x 95kg Biggest disspointment of the day. I have a 110-120 in there for this, but the ship movement really was messing this right up, and after the heavy sets before I didn't have the energy to fight it unfortunately.

*Tri pushdowns*

8 x 45kg

12 x 50kg For some reason a 70 year old man decided to cheer me on for the last set. REally have no idea why but it seemed to work and really cheered me up such was the randomness of it all.

No time for cardio unfortunately. Bed time now followed by damage limitation for this stupid picture fiasco. Sometimes I really despair at the human race and there intellect, but hey ho, life goes on. At least I am not a complete fatty these days and the old pics were put up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you look great on the pics you've posted on here mate so I wouldn't worry someone is obviously jelous of the progress your making/made :thumbup1:

Awesome pressing especialy in rough weather


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

As I've already said - put them on an album on here and set it to friends and mods only.... 

It occurred to me earlier that if you're not logged in, you can't see most pics on here anyway....


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Very respectable lifts, Chris. You should be feeling the intensity now; can you see any visual change occurring yet? 

What kind of low-life accesses your memory stick behind your back ffs?! Is he a sad jealous closet queen? Best avoid that sort...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

He was my best friend sadly.

Gutted to say the least, I actually nearly cried, though I was going to be sick to be honest.

Guess sometimes this is how you have to find out ey!

The lifts I like. The intensity is crazy. Visual differences I am not so sure, has only really been a week.

How soon would you expect to see the differences? Maybe 4 weeks, would that be reasonable?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> He was my best friend sadly.
> 
> Gutted to say the least, I actually nearly cried, though I was going to be sick to be honest.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your friend assumed too much and got over-familiar. Typical or just a silly mistake on his part?

I'd say you'll notice results within a couple of weeks... :thumb:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice Benching Chris. Wont be long before you do 300lbs


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I look forward to the changes Patrick 

My chest feels alot "harder" for want of a better word.

Cheers Ollie. Might be a bit arrogant but I think 140 is a given next time I 1rm, although you can never be to careful so we'll see!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I look forward to the changes Patrick
> 
> My chest feels alot "harder" for want of a better word.
> 
> Cheers Ollie. Might be a bit arrogant but I think 140 is a given next time I 1rm, although you can never be to careful so we'll see!!


I think you can p1ss 140


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice benching mate! Think I need 70 yr old bloke cheering me on!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Pasta, it was well wierd. I had just done the first 15 or whatever it was.

Starting the second set and all I heard was "come on son, 2 more" and then "I could beat that and I'm 70". Finished and turned round and there was this old bloke smiling at me.

Just made me laugh, one of those real funny moments


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Ha, that's funny! Love stuff like that :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Makes a change from all the stories you hear about chavs and fights.

He was like a little yoda. Wierd as I have never seen him before and he wasn't in work out clothes either.

Strange one


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Bit spooky that pal :no:

Yeah, my gym is populated with chavs, not good! :cursing:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wll, I'm happy to be haunted if all the ghosts compiment me on my lifts after lol.

It is a bit strange now I think of it lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha that's a proper 'Twilight Zone' moment!!! :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Punch the guy who took your pics. Seriously. Nobody should be f**king around with your stuff behind your back. The guy deserves to be brutally KO'd. If you hit him too hard and he dies, just chuck him overboard.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Punch the guy who took your pics. Seriously. Nobody should be f**king around with your stuff behind your back. The guy deserves to be brutally KO'd. If you hit him too hard and he dies, just chuck him overboard.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol::laugh:

Sounds like someones enjoying a low carb day 

On a serious note I actualy agree especialy as he was meant to be your mate :cursing:

Saying that most of my mates on board would of done the same thing to me  sailors can be right pricks at times


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Low carbs worked until I saw the Steak & Ale pies at the hot food counter in Morissons. Ah well. Steak = protein, right?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well firstly, nice lifts.

Secondly, I knew what has been going on and you know my opinions on the matter - hence all the texts and ranty e-mail. I hate to say it, but at least now you know who your friends are. If I had had a similar invasion of privacy, I'm not sure that I could trust the person again for a long time.

At least you know you can trust us. Or I hope you know that.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

On the plus side, I bet Darren has some tips on where to hide those USB drives so NOBODY will be able to steal them... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Well firstly, nice lifts.
> 
> Secondly, I knew what has been going on and you know my opinions on the matter - hence all the texts and ranty e-mail. I hate to say it, but at least now you know who your friends are. If I had had a similar invasion of privacy, I'm not sure that I could trust the person again for a long time.
> 
> At least you know you can trust us. Or I hope you know that.


I'll second that...... :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

We're banned from using USB sticks at work Ingasson... no danger of it going astray!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> We're banned from using USB sticks at work Ingasson... no danger of it going astray!


Ha ha you too....?

I do know of some interesting places to hide them so they can't be found though....works better if you're a girl though :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah well, Sh1t happens.

We'll all live and learn I guess


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bek, our USB ports are disabled unless you are a remote laptop user with a printer, and the printer is the only thing recognised...

Chris - glad to see my ass-kicking worked


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

On the plus side Patrick seemsto think I may start seeing some improvements physically in as short as a few weeks!!!!

That gives me a tingle in my pants


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Damn I thought I gave you a tingle in your pants!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Bek, our USB ports are disabled unless you are a remote laptop user with a printer, and the printer is the only thing recognised...
> 
> Chris - glad to see my ass-kicking worked


Ha ha so are ours, probably - I'm sure there's something that tells THEM if you try to use one so I've not bothered....



dmcc said:


> Damn I thought I gave you a tingle in your pants!


Aw look Chris - Darren's all disappointed now!!!! :sad:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah you see, that news give's me a tingle in my pantss.

You give me tingles all over you big gay you


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Top journal Chris, **** about the memory stick, i nearly got caught out at work when i lent out my memory stick but managed to delete the pictures when he moved away from the PC. Feel bad for you. Trainings been going well mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> The Pacific is shocking today, really messed up my workout, only managed to smash 1 PB :cursing:
> 
> So HHHHEEEEEEEEYYYYYYY,
> 
> ...


Kick his head in 

Or send me a ticket, I'll come and do it 

Boys obviously a pillock. Am gonna shut up afore I start rantin' now lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys 

So, did some legs yesterday.

Surprisingly good considering the weights I'm playing with.

Despite what I e-mailed you Darren, my wraps did turn up, but rack didn't. GRRRRR

We'll get there in the end!!!

So basically it went like this.

Extensions 2 x 8 x 97.5

Standing leg curls 2 x 8 x 25kg

Good mornings 2 x 10 x 40kg Lower backin agony, still not getting these quite right

Squats 2 x 20 x 40kg

little cardio, although to be fair my cardio has sucked big time recently, just can't be ar5ed at the moment.

although I do think I look a little different now, maybe it's just because of what Patrick said


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

GM's - the bar needs to be just below the traps, a little lower than you would place it on squats. Bend forward at the hips, keeping your head up and stick your ass back - you'll be good at that. Go as deep as you can, then come back up.

Wraps - when you EVENTUALLY get your squat rack you'll want to use them on the really heavy weights. Wrap them up as tight as you can - pull on the wrap, stretching it as far as you can. It's normal to lose feeling below the thigh, which is why you don't keep them on for long; take them off after every set.

Never mind wraps, have you got yourself a decent PL belt yet? If not, get one now in SF, they'll be cheaper in the States. 4 inches all round, leather, make sure it can go tight.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think I need a belt yet. They don't agree with me for some reason.

I quite liked a Nylon one that I saw in Auckland but I wasn't convinced.

My knee is still goosed as well, need to order just a normal support for it.

I know how to do GM's, but they just don't work out right. I think I am over copensating for hamstring inflexability by bending my back to much.

Those damn tight hamstrings again!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Back MUST be straight - lean back a bit.

And really, get a belt. You'll thank me for it later. It'll make all the difference in deads and squats, especially now that you're pulling heavier weights.

Joe - knock some sense into him please.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Better safe than sorry, Chris. The last thing I want to see next time I have a look in here is that you've hurt yourself, man. I swear by my belt.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll have a look, back on Amazonagain now 

Just ordered 5 x 300 x 100mg Omega - 369 deep sea fish oils.

going to up the dose and try to help to sort my knee out.

Lets see what else they have


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

100mg? Do you mean 1000mg? And EPA O-3 oils are better and cheaper.

For a belt just go down to Sears or a supps/sports store on Market Street.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah 1000mg, Why have 3 when you can have 3,6,9?

Cheaper then $7 for 300?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=powerlifting+belts

Have a looky here guys, see which ones you reckon??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> Better safe than sorry, Chris. The last thing I want to see next time I have a look in here is that you've hurt yourself, man. I swear by my belt.


Indeed!!!!

(That said, I don't use a belt either.... :rolleye: )

How are you doing the squats?


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=powerlifting+belts
> 
> Have a looky here guys, see which ones you reckon??


I like the blue one mate  but then again am a cheap [email protected] an I got a neoprene one for about a tenner :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, initial plan for delts today/tomorrow is to basically plan for a 2.5kg weight increase from last week, but largely play it by ear. Get in there and see how strong I am feeling and see what I can smash.

Hopefully it will go something along the lines of

warmup: 15 x bar, 8 x 30, 5 x 40,

Working: failure x 67.5kg, 3 x 75kg, 2 x 5 x 65kg

Seated lats: May bump up to 17.5kg from 15kg

Front bar raise: Probs 22.5kg.

Lets see how that works out. I am hoping these strength increases keep coming. They don't show any sign in letting up luckily. I have hit plateu's at different times with different lifts, but after a while broken through and away I go again.

Military press was a big stickig point for ages, then all of a sudden added 15kg in 3 weeks. Crazy really. Was stuck BIG time on 150kg for deads, 4 weeks later 190 for reps lol.

It's weird how the human body works sometimes!!

One point though is that I do need to get my diet back on track and start eating again as I havn't been eating nearly enough, and strength increases certaintly WON'T keep coming if I don't keep eating!! Been a silly boy recently skipping main meals.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice that your lifts are progressing mate but you need to make sure as you say your not skipping meals and you got to eat more. Your only cheating yourself


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah I know, i's a viscious circle on here.

I have been really tired recently, so I just sleep and miss a meal, which then means you have even less energy due to skipped meal, so you sleep again and so on and so forth.

I'll be grand once now we are away from the US, less busy and more time to eat and rest


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I know how you feel mate. Ive been so tired lately and been sleeping like a baby. Cardio in the morning has been hard getting up in the morning


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cardio in the morning has been non-existent and cardio at all has been a struggle.

Guess its just one of those phases, sure I will pick up again soon


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cardio in the morning has been non-existent and cardio at all has been a struggle.
> 
> Guess its just one of those phases, sure I will pick up again soon


Ha ha I keep telling myself that........ :whistling:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I skipped cardio after work yesterday. Some new comics arrived in the post and I was kind of tired, so I had two great excuses...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm going to give you a spanking for not eating properly.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

As threatened...the before and after pics......

I'll delete it if you want but there's no way you can tell me you've made no bloody progress!!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK that's it, I am going to come to Southampton when you get back in port - and I know when that is - and I am going to slap some sense into you. With a 2-by-4. With a nail in it. The time lag between those photos is something like 8 months; no progress my fat ass.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> OK that's it, I am going to come to Southampton when you get back in port - and I know when that is - and I am going to slap some sense into you. With a 2-by-4. With a nail in it. The time lag between those photos is something like 8 months; no progress my fat ass.


Ah thank you!! Can I come too? I'll kneecap him....... :lol: (Joking we love you really :wub: )


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmm, when you see it like that it is more noticeable.

nicer boxers as well, still have the white socks though lol 

The main difference I can see is the back, chest is still lagging.

I think maybe the arms and shoulders have gone a bit backwards?? Maybe just lighting or the distance from camera.

I should be quite hapoy. the lats have defo come on 

Now do a back one Beks  I feel like attention whoring now :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*cough* 5/6 months *cough*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)




----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> mmm, when you see it like that it is more noticeable.
> 
> nicer boxers as well, still have the white socks though lol
> 
> ...


Yes, what have we been telling you? You SHOULD be happy!!! Christ man, you're worse than me!!!!:laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually 6 months was my first guess but I thought you needed to feel better about yourself.

*Fck me Chris your pity party has to end, and end now. *If I had made that kind of progress, body-comp wise, in 6 months, I'd be frigging ecstatic. I mean, when did you start losing the flab? About a year ago? *You've done so much and yet you either don't recognise it or are unwilling to. Well fck that sh1t. *Take a damn good look in the mirror and realise that you are NOT the man you were 12-18 months ago, you are a much improved version; you are one of the strongest men - probably THE strongest - on the ship, if not the whole P&O fleet; and you can hold the game here with the big boys. There are members on this board who look at your lifts with jealousy.

[/rant] I'm off to eat some carbs now and plot how to beat you up in home port.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Beach pic added by request....lol :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

where did those traps come from 

Front on, happy I guess, still laggnig in chest, but as JW said, maybe just genetics or I think maybe due to overtraining as well.

Back doesn't look that different from the back if you know what I mean.

I am happier as the second picture there I'm actually more relaxed and I look bigger than the first one where I am really trying.

From now on I shall do any comparison pics in the same spot under the same light so that it is a better, well, comparison. Plus I can take them myself that way 

and I shall be leaving my face out from now on as well :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BTW you look MUCH better with the rug.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> where did those traps come from
> 
> Front on, happy I guess, still laggnig in chest, but as JW said, maybe just genetics or I think maybe due to overtraining as well.
> 
> ...


What's wrong with your face?????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Privacy issues, remember?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh, AND....chest? CHEST??? So, when you started your chest was somewhat flat, no shape at all, and now you have pecs...FFS DAMMIT!!!!! Your humiliation is not over yet young man......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Privacy issues, remember?


But if you're not logged in, you can't see attachments......

Can go back delete and blank out if necessary.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys 

Looks better when they are all together I guess.

I also have to bare in mind that I was actually a stone heavier than that beach shot when I started so I have actually come a bit further


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers guys
> 
> Looks better when they are all together I guess.
> 
> I also have to bare in mind that I was actually a stone heavier than that beach shot when I started so I have actually come a bit further


Yes, so stop complaining and be pleased with what you've achieved...

I am somewhat envious and you have totally shamed me lol I shall worship at the altar of Chris


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You could always worship in the alter WITH Chris instead :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> You could always worship in the alter WITH Chris instead :whistling:


 :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

or maybe on :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Should have gone to specsavers mate 

How the hell can you not see the difference ffs!! 

And dinnae gies yer pish about arms and shoulders haven't changed much..... open yer eyes boy ffs.... 

ps.... bet ur glad ur in SF..... jst seen weather forcast for UK - in a nutshell, p1ssing rain and gale force winds. Got room for a little one on that boat? Well actually a few little ones... guessing some of the others would wanna go too


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

How could I say no to you all 

It looks better when they are all together like that.

Makes a difference, wish I knew how to do it!!!

Hopefully there should be some more big improvements now I have cut the training back and concentrated more with Patrick and Joes help.

Lets see what the next 5-6 months brings


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> How could I say no to you all
> 
> It looks better when they are all together like that.
> 
> ...


All good things :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> or maybe on :whistling:


 :w00t:

Tease



Zara-Leoni said:


> ps.... bet ur glad ur in SF..... jst seen weather forcast for UK - in a nutshell, p1ssing rain and gale force winds. Got room for a little one on that boat? Well actually a few little ones... guessing some of the others would wanna go too


Ha ha yes please!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So after the positive picture comments went to the gym in a good mood and hit some PB's

woohoo!!!

*Military Press*

15 x bar

8 x 40kg

5 x 55kg

Working sets

6 x 67.5kg

3 x 77.5kg *PB*

5 x 65kg

5 x 65kg

*Seated Lateral raises*

2 x 8 x 17.5kg

*Front raises (bar)*

2 x 8 x 25kg

30 mins xtrainer as well to finish

Well chuffed


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmm, just measured myself, waist up an inch, Hips same.

Right bicep up 3/4 inch, actually only 16 3/4 not 17 as preiously stated. Left only 16!!! I seem to have a, well, hole in it, not hugely noticeable but makes a difference. Weird as I have never had an injury there so god knows whats going on.

Everything else bigger in a good way  Well...nearly everything

Waist and inch bigger, grrr, but firmer??? Maybe due to deads?? I hope!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Tidy your cabin, you messy bugger.

Good progress too. Hint of abs. Nice.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Coming along nicely mate. Looking in good shape and i see the progression. Your abs look to be coming through slowly


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

All the hard work is paying off, nice one.... You should be proud of yourself mate.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

If your waist is bigger you can't tell it actualy looks smaller! Because lats and shoulders are much bigger 

In your second front double bi you can see your lats are much bigger from the front :thumbup1:

If you look at the over all change in your body and the time scale you've done it in how can you not be happy mate lol

Everyones biceps are different sizes check out Arnold and jay cutlers front double bi shots (especialy jay) and they havnt done too badly for them selves


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So diet went well today.

First meal isn't till 11:30 now when I wake. I have been so tired recently that I don't really see the point of forcing myself to get up at 10:00 to have a shake and maybe some cardio if I am then going to spend the rest of the day so shattered I can't train properly or eat!!

Finished the HGH boosters. I have another tub, but I will leave that for a while now, see what it's like without them.

Also the Hydroxycut will be finished soon. So they will be dispensed with. I have Sida Cordifolia left over if I feel like I need a boost at any stage, not that i actually think any of them have done me any real good lol.

11:30. Wake, lunch, today was spag bog, UPPED the Bog, lessed the Spag

1 multi-Vit, 3000mg Flaxseed, 3000mg Vit-C

16:15. 2 Steak and 2 xhixken breasts, pre workout.

16:45. Workout, water, not a great amount though. 2 Hydroxycut

18:30. Post workout shake. 60g protein, 5g Glutamine, 5g Creatine, 10g (ish) Glucose, 3 x BCAA tabs

20:30. Dinner, Lamb kebabs (real ones), 2 x chicken breasts, 2 x funny beef roll thingys. 4 Glasses water.

21:30. Sleep

23:30. Wake, Whey and oats.

02:00. Protein bar

04:00. Night time growth matrix. Zinc, Mag. Calcium ran out.

04:30. Sleep

Still room for improvement, but at least I managed my main meals today which is better than I have been doing. Will probs add one more shake, maybe with oats at 14:00 if I can stomach it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey.

To be honest, I reckon alot of it is only child syndrome lol.

I want everything and I want it now. I look at some of the guys on here and it's like ok, next week I want to look like that, every so often it's good to just have the pics up and people kick you up the ar5e and remind you that things are still going to plan and progress is still coming along, probably slightly ahead of schedule if I'm being big headed lol.

I also should take into account what i have at my disposal. I have crap facilities and yet I still make progress. Maybe it's good to show people what can be achieved with just a bar, some DB's and a Lat Pulldown basically. You don't HAVE to have all those fancy machines!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris I feel theres too much of a gap between 11:30 meal and 16.15 meal


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I totally agree Ollie.

It's just hard trying to get the foods on the ship.

I will try and get cooked chicken in at 14:00, if not then I will have to be abit more organised and make a shake before work.

unfortunately with the fact that I am driving the ship I can't just wander off to my cabin and mix one up.

I can just imagine standing in front of the judge now. So why did you ram that ship with 300 people on it up the beach.... well sir, I needed my protein shake!! 

Ok son, here's 25 years, you'll be gettign plenty of man protein on the inside


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I totally agree Ollie.
> 
> It's just hard trying to get the foods on the ship.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Waist and inch bigger, grrr, but firmer??? Maybe due to deads?? I hope!!!


Possibly - your back may be thicker from deads.....that may be a good excuse for why my waist measurement appears to have stalled.....:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well stop being so bloody strong!! Seriously, you lift more than most of the guys on here lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well stop being so bloody strong!! Seriously, you lift more than most of the guys on here lol


 :blush:

Ha ha bollocks do I!!! Physically I can never be as strong as you, Darren or Dave, but I'll have a bloody good go 

And Tan puts me to shame :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i could point out a few guys you can out deadlift on here!!!

Bearing in mind I am 17 inches taller and probably 9 stone heavier I should hope I can out lift you lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Joey.
> 
> To be honest, I reckon alot of it is only child syndrome lol.
> 
> I want everything and I want it now.


Oh is that what it's called? I have that too - just thought it was called impatience.....



windsor81 said:


> i could point out a few guys you can out deadlift on here!!!
> 
> Bearing in mind I am 17 inches taller and probably 9 stone heavier I should hope I can out lift you lol


Ah it's 17 inches now???? :lol: 9 stone heavier?? I bloody doubt it!!!! How much do you weigh, Mr Paranoid Pants? :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

17 stone give or take a bit.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> 17 stone give or take a bit.


Then that's 6 stone, not 9


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Waist and inch bigger, grrr, but firmer??? Maybe due to deads?? I hope!!!


Quite possibly. I noticed that when I started deadlifting properly, and heavier, I went up a waist size. I've now gone down a size and a bit. I put it down to the muscles in my back getting a bit thicker.



windsor81 said:


> I also should take into account what i have at my disposal. I have crap facilities and yet I still make progress. Maybe it's good to show people what can be achieved with just a bar, some DB's and a Lat Pulldown basically. You don't HAVE to have all those fancy machines!


Oly bar, plates, bench, rack. What more do you need?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Scarlet Johanssen and a jar of honey :laugh:

Ok, so who's doing the Birmingham expo?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not me and a tub of Nutella? It's how Him Indoors and me met.

I'll do the Saturday if you're game. I have sent you a PM and am waiting a response.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Scarlet Johanssen and a jar of honey :laugh:
> 
> Ok, so who's doing the Birmingham expo?


Damn....... :cursing:

Me, if I can blag lift/floor space/hitch hike......


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So today I am aiming for

185 x 5ish 1st working set and then 195 for 3!!! Or 200 for 3, gulp.

See how it goes, I shall even use one of these fancy belt things people keep harping on about. See if they agree with me more this time


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not only will the belt support you, I find it helps keep my back straight.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You.......Straight..........things that make you go mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

What if I say you're not like the others, what if I say you're not just another one...... Sorry, that was the song I was listening to when I pulled 200kg for 3 today 

*Deads*

warmup

15 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

working sets

5 x180kg

3 x 200kg *PB* ow ow futher mucking ow!! Didn't think I had it, toyed with 195kg, set up to the bar, realised I had miscounted and only had 190kg on it, thought ****, threw on the extra 2 5's and went for it.

Really thought I was going to die on the 3rd. I honestly didn't think I could get tha, but WWWWWOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH

What was that, oh, just another milestone 

Discuss later on

5 x 160kg

5 x 160kg Thought I could have a done a little more there but by then end I was shagged, I think this is what Joe meant by you really only need to do 1 exercise, for the first time I finished deads and really though, feck this.

*Lat Pulldowns (close grip palms in)*

12 x 50kg warmup

10 x 95kg

8 x 100kg *PB* Really need to find somewhere to do weighted chins now I guess. Failure

*Wide grip rows*

8 x 90kg

8 x 95kg *PB* Failure

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 20kg ow ow ow ow

*DB bicep curls alternate*

2 x 8 x 18kg ow ow ow ow Complete, absolute and total failure, I could barely walk out of the gym, I was also sick a little in my mouth AND had a massive headache so I must have done something right :laugh:

Looked at the cardio machines and thought "get te feck" and went for well deserved shower and lie down.

So, tried belts, made my lower back hurt more, dropped belts and I was fine until the 200, I think I do need a belt for anything more than that, unfortunately the belts that we have do not work for me. I think I need someone to show me how to wear it properly and how to lift properly in it before I go on with one.

After the 200kg I decided that next week I would just stay at that weight and up the reps as I was properly gone and maxed out. Then thought, I can't attempt to roll with the big boys talking like that so next week, UPPAGE 

I do think that the days of massive jumps have ended now and it is time to test the patience with smaller jumps. However, I have said that about 5 times before and it has been complete b*llocks eveeytime so lets see :tongue:

Nothing else really to go over, now I am regretting the cardio miss, but really I think I did enough. Plus my diet has been great so far today. No point in lifting heavy weights if you're going to let yourself and your recovery down by not refuelling your bod is there!

Anywas, not to whore, but rep me you buggers!!!! 

I'm off for my first drink in months, think I deserved it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

Just stopping in to say hello Chris. Training going well for you??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> *Deads*
> 
> warmup
> 
> ...


Love it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Love you xxx

Cheers Zeus, going very well mate. As above, just got the 200 for 3 

and now some pics to follow


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Love you xxx
> 
> Cheers Zeus, going very well mate. As above, just got the 200 for 3
> 
> and now some pics to follow


Congrats on the 200 for 3!!!! Keep working hard mate:thumbup1:


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Just thought I'd add my congratulations too :beer:

Next time start your 1st working set at 200 as a minimum. I'm positive you could of got more if you did it first.

Yet again, well done and keep going, you'll catch, and beat, Darren yet......... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Zeus. I'll be stronger yet!!!

Cheers fats, well, eventually one day we may compete against each other, but I may need to add some more "supps" to my diet first before that happens lol

Not sure if I could hit 200 for more. Mind you, the 180 for 5 knackers me more than the 200 for 3, but, well, just see how it goes.

Funnily enough it's a crazy thing I do, when i set my goals for lifting I don't look at natty or not. I always just aim for the biggest lift regardless. In my head I have just convinced myself that I WILL have a 300 dead and 160 bench natty lol.

I don't know if thats even possible, don't really care, I'll bust my balls trying 

Then, maybe, we'll see about the next step. I have way to many things to get inline first before i even think about that. Diet is better, but still cr*p. I can't even squat at the moment, so anyway, few more things to get in order first. not least of all I am still lifting heavier every week as it is so why bother yet?

Next in my sights is the old Tall and Blue comp. 240kg raw, no straps.

Darren did 245 with straps natty, if i can get the 240 without and natty I will know I may have a chance with this thing. Not sure about a good bench aim though??


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You pulled 200 for 3 listening to "The Pretender"? I don't believe you! You... you... PRETENDER! :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

here we go. bit cheeky as maybe still a bit pumped after gym


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

That's legit impressive, man.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Here's a few more then I'll reply to you Ingga. Thats my fave though.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So...point 1....I wish some fecker had told me I could resize pics in photo manager rather than wasting hours on a slow connection trying to do it online :cursing:

Right, well.

Back: Spread (ish) and rear double bi, I can't deny it, I do look good lol.

I mean, don't get me wrong, I realise I'm no model, but I am extremely impressed with the way my back is shaping up, but then again it has never really been overtrained. I was talking to Zara and I have been blessed with nice big wide shoulders and I think you can see the lats starting to fill in nicely there. Also some definition coming through at the top of the back, and my traps are popping through. The trunk part I have to say is coming in nicely, maybe it is just a case of I'm getting wider so it looks bigger, but it looks like I could maybe have a quite narrowish waste under there so lets see.

Muchos happy with back to be honest, really glad I took thos pics now 

Front wise: Still obviously aware that I need alot of work BUT before you all jump on me again, I am very happy now the way things are going. Probably not the best pics for abs as I was still knackered after the gym and literally could not hold my stomach in lol.

Biceps are coming up nicely, lats look ok, BF is still going down I reckon and more importantly to me, starting to get a bit of chest definition me thinks 

think the intercostals are still coming through though, although love handles still evident.

Side: meh, still needs work, I think I haev good arms now, spesh triceps, chest and the like I think is just a BF lowering issue. also my ar5e seems to be showing for some reason. but who gives a cr*p when you have a sexy back 

So all in all even I am impressed this time. I plan on running a course of clen as soon as I can find some, just to tighten things up, also I will keep the cardio to between 30 mins and 1 hour depending on available time. Although as Patrick mentioned I don't feel I need it as much now as my sets are much stricter so i am burning up more cals.

Happy bunny really 

Ingga: yeah, I have recently become a Linkin Park/Foo Fighters convert. Love them and a bit ashamed I have never listened before really. Hybrid Theory has got me through some tough sessions in the gym, foo fighters you have to mix and match a bit.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you look great in them pics mate 

GIVE ME YOUR TRAPS AND TRI'S!!!!!!!!!   Your coming on leaps and bounds

Hybrid theory is a cracking album also foo fighters "in your honour" the first disc is worth a listen for training music :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

BIG fan of in your honour. 1st disc is great for training and then the 2nd disc is great for chilling afterwards 

Can't go wrong with a bit of S&M, Metallica as well. Rage are ok as well for a change. Also will be experimenting with some Bithy Cliroe or whatever the name is soon 

Cheers for the comments Joey. The pics still don't do my traps great justice from the front but I am happy. Like my tri's as well  Still plenty of work to do, but then again there always is!!

Plus seeing as I don't train for body, I'm happy 

Oh, by the way, did you notice I did 200 for 3 Joey :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

........

:drool:

Will formulate a sensible reply later...........

Good work on the lifts!!!

*goes for a lie down*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ in good way I hope 

Sorry for the absolute gayness of it all in a white towel and all.

Couldn't help myself!

If you're a good girl Bek I'll give you the uncropped copies  and you Darren as well, if you're still speaking to me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> ^^^ in good way I hope
> 
> Sorry for the absolute gayness of it all in a white towel and all.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm good......really good.......  :innocent:


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Tri's are looking good, also bf does seem to be dropping :thumb:

As far as 200 for mor than 3 of course you can!!! If you doubt you can then you won't, remember 3/4 of it is in the mind....... Next deadlift session just aim for a small increase, an additional rep or 3 or an additional 2.5-5kg for the same reps. If I can pull 200 for 6 then I'm damn sure you can improve on that.....

Over to you.... but there is no way I'm going to try and match your bench though :rockon:

And thanks for the reps :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, it does kind of make sense to up the reps a bit. 200 for 6 though, wow, that is very impressive!!!

My bench is ok, but still WAY to gay. I will be much happier when it is around the 140-150 mark instead of the 12-130.

I should be able to get 130 for 3 next chest session.

I have to say Patrick you were spot on about the seeing a difference. Alot of it of course may just be in the mind, but I am very happy. Just need to get those abs to come through!!

You are bang on about it all being in the mind Fats, but I get the fear everytime i do deads. I don't know why as it is my strongest lift. Just almost convince myself that I can't do it before I get there........then bang out 200 anyway :laugh:

Darren talks alot about confidence in his journal, more so with squats, think I just need a good session with someone who is enlightened in these kinds of things and i will be good to go. so roll on training in that London with Darren


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry to dissapoint Bek but it's still just my ugly mush


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> You are bang on about it all being in the mind Fats, but I get the fear everytime i do deads. I don't know why as it is my strongest lift. Just almost convince myself that I can't do it before I get there........then bang out 200 anyway :laugh:
> 
> Darren talks alot about confidence in his journal, more so with squats, think I just need a good session with someone who is enlightened in these kinds of things and i will be good to go. so roll on training in that London with Darren


Not just you......I get The Fear every time I do squats, often when I do dumbbell press and also when I do deads, even though that's my strongest lift too - think it's the potential for injury or making a prat of myself that messes me up!

Would love a session to give me confidence too - having a masterclass at Tan's should help me with that :thumb:

Is a pain when you have no training partner to egg you on, but I also hate being watched so is a bit of a catch 22



windsor81 said:


> Sorry to dissapoint Bek but it's still just my ugly mush


Do I need to slap you?????? :cursing:

OK sensible answer......

Your back is looking big in that first pic, and with a lot more definition, your abs are starting to show through, even if you're not sucking your stomach in...posing with the towel so low is just cruel, it's a good job my blood pressure is generally quite low, improvements all round, keep the rug, where are the leg shots? :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I actually don't really have legs to be honest.

Just pins where they should be. When I finally start squatting I'll put the pics before and afters up. Not much point when I aint training them really!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

your gay, gay as they come i hate you you big gay pansy

get some fat on you ffs grrrr


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

DAVE!!!!!!!

I've missed you pal, you never play on here anymore :laugh:

Cheers for the back door, sorry, handed compliment 

Even I feel good about those last pics, just need to shift some of that BF around the abs and I will be sorted.

Did I mention I got 200 for 3??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Chris, great journal:thumbup1:

You are one big strong mofo, absolutely brilliant progress mate:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> DAVE!!!!!!!
> 
> I've missed you pal, you never play on here anymore :laugh:
> 
> ...


sorry pal i've had a bit going on to be honest, doing assignments, dissertations, etc means my time on here has been a bit more limited then it was, mainly so i dont get into a situation wherew im on here instead of working :lol:

you didnt mention that you got 200 for 3 mate, im surprised your limp wrists can hold 20kg nevermind 200 :laugh:

seriously though mate, looking good you cnut


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Tel, you're to kind.

Hopefully be a bigger stronger MOFO by the time Brum comes 

Just have to be patient and realise that I won't keep getting these massive jumps forever!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't beat training to Ministry. Nothing psyches me up for a set of squats or deads like a good old blast of "Burning Inside" or "Bad Blood".


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Inggasson said:


> Can't beat training to Ministry. Nothing psyches me up for a set of squats or deads like a good old blast of "Burning Inside" or "Bad Blood".


Ministry rock!!!

In fact anything by the 3 M's - Ministry, Motorhead or Metallica gets me lifting in the gym :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

REAL men train to this kind of music






you can sing along too


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm with you on that Dave.

I used to train to Footloose


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK this is my €0.02.

1. I had sex wee looking at those photos. You are a fine-looking man. Everything looks good; I'll be serving you Roofie Coladas when you visit.

2. Very nice work on the deads. I'll remind you now that it took me about 9 months of deadlifting properly to hit 200 for 1, though admittedly I did my back in during that time and had to take a month or so off the deads, and progressed slowly for a while.

3. Your bench press is not gay. Far from it. Let's not forget the short period of time that you've been training!!! I've been training longer than you and am still nearly 10kg behind you because of injury. Any more talk like that and I won't shag you.

4. When you visit, we're definitely doing squats. You don't need help on deads.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

oo look, I got another yellow bar 

I do like those photo's actually, still love the back ones lol.

Need to get it waxed and a tan, maybe MT2??? Lets see what I can find.

Would look pretty good with a tan I reckon.

Yeah, lifting properly 5 months. Deads I have probably had a month of in total as well, at the beggining I injured my hamstring and had 2 weeks away, and then there was about a month in the middle I stopped doing them as well because they weren't going anywhere. I am very happy with them to be honest.

Like I said I am using the old Tall comp for an aim and your 245, when I get there then I know I am on my way. I think I, maybe, that I could have a 220kg for 1 in there now.

Cheers for the comments and reps guys


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No wax :nono:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

on back only, not chest!!

Can't have a hairy back 

got a sports massage booked in as well soon


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fur is good.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

On back???

Might get my legs done as wwll :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> on back only, not chest!!
> 
> Can't have a hairy back
> 
> got a sports massage booked in as well soon


OK you get away with waxing the back, though some hair is OK as long as it's not a brillo pad....



dmcc said:


> Fur is good.


It certainly is :thumb:



windsor81 said:


> On back???
> 
> Might get my legs done as wwll :whistling:


DON'T YOU DARE!!!!!!! :cursing:

I'm off to the pub - expect abuse...


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> here we go. bit cheeky as maybe still a bit pumped after gym


HOLY HELL!

What a DIFFERENCE mate!!

You deserve to be proud of that!!!! :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:



dmcc said:


> OK this is my €0.02.
> 
> 1. I had sex wee looking at those photos. You are a fine-looking man. Everything looks good; I'll be serving you Roofie Coladas when you visit.


Darren.... I love you mate hahahaha!!!!! 



windsor81 said:


> On back???
> 
> Might get my legs done as wwll :whistling:


Yes yes wax away.... dont listen to the fur-lovers pmsl!

Waxing is the way forward :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

See Zara, thats what I thought, but there is a good chance Darren and Bek will never talk to me again lol.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

WAXING IS EVIL!!!

I'm already threatening IB with Krispy Kremes for losing the rug.

Back hair I could live with, but not chest or legs. No way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

You have really made some tremendous progress in your photos Chris. Definately should be proud of your achievements:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers again Zeus. Loving all your comments.

Don't worry, i am aware there is a long way to go, but I am so pleased at what I have done in 5 months now, body wise and lifts wise. REally looking forward to seeing what the year can bring, I SHOULD look great, but we'll see.

Will be running 2-3 weeks of clen when I get home which should tighten everything up nicely for the summer I think, any ideas??


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers again Zeus. Loving all your comments.
> 
> Don't worry, i am aware there is a long way to go, but I am so pleased at what I have done in 5 months now, body wise and lifts wise. REally looking forward to seeing what the year can bring, I SHOULD look great, but we'll see.
> 
> Will be running 2-3 weeks of clen when I get home which should tighten everything up nicely for the summer I think, any ideas??


You may want to stack some yohimbe with the clen, I have heard they have a nice benefit when taken together. I dont think yohimbe is very expensive either.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never heard of that before mate.

Do you have a link to any info??


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> I've never heard of that before mate.
> 
> Do you have a link to any info??


Here is some info that talks of the benefits (copy and pasted)

Another good match for Clenbuterol in a stack is the plant derivative yohimbine Hcl. It does concern the standardized product yohimbine here and not the raw material yohimbe, which is useless. In small doses of 20-30 mg per day, it can stop the down-regulation of the noradrenaline feedback mechanisms, that usually inhibit the actions of noradrenaline by reducing receptor affinity. This has two important uses. The first is that the length of action of Clenbuterol can be enhanced by a few hours when using it together with yohimbine Hcl (although it already has a considerable half-life time7 of 36 hours and one daily dose should suffice) , and the second is that concomitant use of yohimbine Hcl may allow Clenbuterol to induce its fatburning aspects on a longer term than the normal 2-3 weeks, so it can be used for 5-6 weeks instead. Yohimbine Hcl is, at least for now still, a legal supplement that can be acquired for very little money from legal sources and supplement companies.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info Zeus, worth a try 

Quick dirty abs and forearms session

Figured I was probably overtraining abs as well given the big deads now so cute back to 2 sets per exercise, maybe still to much. At the end of the day abs are a BF issue more then anything, but worth a go.

Elbow to opposite knee crunches 20 each side

standing weighted crunch 20 x 45kg

the crunches where a tiny bit of your ar5e touches the bench and you bring your knees up 20

then repeat, all with strict 1 minute rest, hurt lots 

forearms, just 2 x 20 x 26kg alternate curly thingy's :laugh:

not a biad little session, like 15 mins total so happy.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Five fvcking months, you've been training five fvcking months

WTF:cursing: :cursing:

Dont mind me, I'm the envious type


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

One comment about the yohimbe, it used to be used for erection problems before Viagra and cialis hit the scene.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Trained like in a normal person way since July last year, but no serious weights and I didn't know what I was doing.

Started with my first serious routine in October last year which is when I started my journal 

Not done to bad really :whistling:

It's sometimes hard to see though on yourself.

Cheers Winger, could be a problem if I am out somewhere lol 

could be handy elsewhere


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bah you look great already but will look amazing in a few months but you won't listen to me when I'm sober let alone when I can barely see the ****ing screen.... :lol:

Lol maybe I need to do a Hacks style 'I love this board' thread....PMSL


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, I do listen to you all the time 

but feel free to start I love this board thread anyway


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> lol, I do listen to you all the time
> 
> but feel free to start I love this board thread anyway


Ha ha don't wanna steal Hacks' thunder and I feel safer in here proclaiming love to all the poor bastards who have to put up with my endless drivel on a daily basis......and I haven't been nearly abusive or sucky up enough yet......have a good hour before I'm sober enough to sleep lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

aw, I love you commenting on here and being abusive 

Long may it continue, as long as you don't kick the sh1t out of me in Brum


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> aw, I love you commenting on here and being abusive
> 
> Long may it continue, as long as you don't kick the sh1t out of me in Brum


Sorry hun I'm not in an abusive mood, I'm in a cuddly mood - maybe I'll be off on one tomorrow... (in fact I know I will)

I will be lovely to you in Brum, as long as you buy me a burger :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Question for you Chris. I know you work on a ship(captain I believe....right??) How do type on here when being out at sea?? They have wireless access on the ship?? How does that work?? Dont know what prompted me to this thought, but I am curious


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Night boys - off to bed before I say something really stupid.....and Chris I was talkig about some twunt in the pub lol who couldn't cope with a lass stronger than him!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Zeus: We use a sattelite system, MTN on here, Inmarsat basically. which brings the signal into the ship, we then distribute separate signals about the ship. One is a work signal for the computers on the ships networks that have internet access, believe this uses Inmarsat, or C-Band.

The other (MTN) is distributed to the passenger computers in the internet cafe and Wi-Fi hotpsots about the ship, it also branches off onto a crew system as well so we officers have wireless in there cabins  Which is where I talk to you guys from 

Not Captain yet my man, but getting closer each year :laugh:

Bek, you confused the heck out of me with that message, it was completely random with no back story, I had no idea what you were talking about lol.

Day off from gym tomorrow, and technically cheat day, not sure if i want to cheat.

The DOMS I have today are obscene. My back is in bits all over, and my legs, which I never feel after Deads, are aching, especially my glutes.

Love it


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Winger, could be a problem if I am out somewhere lol
> 
> could be handy elsewhere


Don't know why but this remark reminded me of being a young 10-11 year old,

always getting hard ons in church, every time I went, which was every Sunday, weird:confused1:

and before anyone says, no it wasn't as the priest played touch me, touch you with me:laugh:

TBH the priest thought I was the Devil reincarnated (naughty boy) :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Cheat cheat cheat you know it makes sense. I've got pizza, potato wedge, chicken strips, chocolate, beer and a chocolate-mousse-type thing lined up for dinner. Going for a big pull tomorrow, need to keep you worshipping at my altar after all.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Bek, you confused the heck out of me with that message, it was completely random with no back story, I had no idea what you were talking about lol.
> 
> Day off from gym tomorrow, and technically cheat day, not sure if i want to cheat.
> 
> ...


Ha ha I warned you.... I WAS spannered lol......some bloke trying to impress me talking about the workouts he does, after our mate asked me if I'd recovered from the gym....he assumed I just did pink weights or something and I was sat at the bar and took my coat off, he looked down for a few minites, and muttered something along the lines of 'you have biceps', so what sort of weight do you lift then........

Don't think he was expecting the answer...... :lol:

Cheat - it's good for the soul (allegedly  )

Nice - I may get to the gym later, have other stuff to do first, weather looks crap though :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bumpety bump....Second page not acceptable for this strong mofo :thumb: :bounce:

:wub:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Bumpety bump....Second page not acceptable for this strong mofo :thumb: :bounce:
> 
> :wub:


Try not to sugar coat it will ya. WTF? 

Let's round up Dave,Chris,Mak,MXD and winger as your camera man? How say you?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Try not to sugar coat it will ya. WTF?
> 
> Let's round up Dave,Chris,Mak,MXD and winger as your camera man? How say you?


Sugar coat what????

That's a lot of cameramen.......:laugh:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

winger is the camera man. Might need to hire some fluff girls. Unless Bek, can I call ya Bek? Unless Bek can step up and take one (or more) for the team!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> winger is the camera man. Might need to hire some fluff girls. Unless Bek, can I call ya Bek? Unless Bek can step up and take one (or more) for the team!


And what team would this be, eh?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> And what team would this be, eh?


Team mate. Now step up and do as your told. Look at me when I am talking to you, don't EYE ball me will ya!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> Team mate. Now step up and do as your told. Look at me when I am talking to you, don't EYE ball me will ya!


I stepped up, not my fault I'm so short.....not fair to take the mick about my lack of height...... :crying:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> I stepped up, not my fault I'm so short.....not fair to take the mick about my lack of height...... :crying:


LOL, nice.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

you couldnt handle my fudge

i have had a particularly bubbly bottom of late so it could get messy

on a side note why did i post that in your journal?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have no idea, I also have no idea what Winger is talking about either :laugh:

I was going to mention about a wobbly bottom and lube but I think that is to far even for me 

Bek, you're small, but your strong, like, stupidly strong, you can squat my BW FFS and that makes you cool, like, James Dean cool.

and by that I don't mean bi-sexual either


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So chest today after a well deserved day off, my back is still smashed to pieces, in a good way though. Diet has been great now for days. Just seem to have slipped into a nice routine with it so long may it continue.

All of a sudden now I am worried that my shoulders are to skinny. FFS, I'm never happy for more than a day lol

Chest and tris today so looking at something along the lines of...

Flat bench: Working sets, 122.5 to failure, 130-135 for 3ish then whatever

Incline: 2 x 8 x 65kg

dips: 2 x 8 x 10kg on BW

CGBP: 2 x 8 x 100kg at least :cursing:

pushdowns or dips: BW if dips, 55kg if pushdowns. If I cn mange anymore then I should have UPPED the weights before!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoulders:-

Overhead DB Press - 4 x 10

Seated lateral raise - 3 x 10

Prone Flye - 3 x 10

DONE.

Try that for a little while, man.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Why only 55kg on pushdowns? I can handle 80 for 10-12 reps...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I have no idea, I also have no idea what Winger is talking about either :laugh:
> 
> I was going to mention about a wobbly bottom and lube but I think that is to far even for me
> 
> ...


My bottom isn't THAT wobbly........ 

James Dean is dead though I have the rebel streak lol :lol:



dmcc said:


> Why only 55kg on pushdowns? I can handle 80 for 10-12 reps...


Depends on the machine.....

In my gym the stack goes up to an alleged 45kg, and i can do 28kg on a very good day. In my old gym, it went up to around 90kg and I could do 50kg on a good day.....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I have no idea, I also have no idea what Winger is talking about either :laugh:
> 
> I was going to mention about a wobbly bottom and lube but I think that is to far even for me
> 
> ...


if james dean was so cool he wouldnt be dead would he :lol:

just noticed becklet said more or less the same thing, i thought of it first but just waited to post it to build up suspense


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well if the machine has double pulleys then you definitely cant go by the weight. They sure are smooth though.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys.

Ingga, I've only just started this new routine so I'll stick with it for a while.

The reason I leave out things like flys is 1. they're gay and 2. I'm training for power so they don't have much use to me.

In fact, I do not really need a specific day for delts I believe, but hey, it fills out the week 

Cheers for the help though.

i would say now James Dean is dead he's probably the coldest he's ever been :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

*cough*

Er Mr Strong MOFO, I've not had my uncropped pics yet, and I've been VERY good.....though you'll have to take my word for it.....:laugh:

How good do i have to be before the towel drops???? :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> *cough*
> 
> Er Mr Strong MOFO, I've not had my uncropped pics yet, and I've been VERY good.....though you'll have to take my word for it.....:laugh:
> 
> How good do i have to be before the towel drops???? :thumb:


im hoping he's like one of those old russian dolls where theres loads inside each other, im hoping when that towel comes off theres another 5 underneath,

fingers crossed for my tea stayign down


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> im hoping he's like one of those old russian dolls where theres loads inside each other, im hoping when that towel comes off theres another 5 underneath,
> 
> fingers crossed for my tea stayign down


Pffft...you don't have to look....... :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I want to look...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a feeling if I did that this journal would become desolate very fast.

I'd like to maintain at least a certain level of mystery so some of you will still speak to me in Birmingham!!!

You coming Dave?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well in that case I'll just have to molest you in the toilets. Bek, are you game?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I have a feeling if I did that this journal would become desolate very fast.


Email is a wonderful thing...address in my profile........ :whistling:



dmcc said:


> Well in that case I'll just have to molest you in the toilets. Bek, are you game?


Bring it on!!!! :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> You coming Dave?


nope mate, ive not even touched my penis yet


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:laugh:

If you e to Birmingham we can all be of assistance with that


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> If you e to Birmingham we can all be of assistance with that


to be fair mate the chances are slim to none, im guessing it will be a saturday afternoon which means i'll be working that night, and possibly playing that afternoon (if i return) my inability to plan will mean that i'll never get the night off

if a few of the women were going i may be "ill"


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> to be fair mate the chances are slim to none, im guessing it will be a saturday afternoon which means i'll be working that night, and possibly playing that afternoon (if i return) my inability to plan will mean that i'll never get the night off
> 
> if a few of the women were going i may be "ill"


It's on Sunday too....... :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> It's on Sunday too....... :thumb:


if it's before 2pm then even less of a chance, if it's after 4pm then even less of a chance again

i dont think theres much chance to be honest, i cant get up at silly o clock when i dont go bed till 6am  im gay like that

and if i go straight there i'll kick fook out of someone or at least threaten to do so, people need to meet me at least 100 times before this can be accepted as acceptable behaviour :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> if it's before 2pm then even less of a chance, if it's after 4pm then even less of a chance again
> 
> i dont think theres much chance to be honest, i cant get up at silly o clock when i dont go bed till 6am  im gay like that
> 
> and if i go straight there i'll kick fook out of someone or at least threaten to do so, people need to meet me at least 100 times before this can be accepted as acceptable behaviour :tongue:


Ah well, I'm in Manc on Sat.......better start packing now, hadn't you??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Ah well, I'm in Manc on Sat.......better start packing now, hadn't you??


hahaha i wouldnt worry i dont recognise people cos im a good doorman

i have swopped phone numbers with people one night then not recognised them for 2 hours the next night and it was only when i received the "are you not coming over tonight" text i realised it WAS her

luckily it had looked like i was playing her, and not that i was actually retarded :lol: :lol: :lol:

so basically i could probably have a 3 hour conversation with you and not realise it was you until sunday night :beer:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i wouldnt worry i dont recognise people cos im a good doorman
> 
> i have swopped phone numbers with people one night then not recognised them for 2 hours the next night and it was only when i received the "are you not coming over tonight" text i realised it WAS her
> 
> ...


Oh you'd recognise us...I'd be the one walking funny cos I've just killed myself on squats and need a beer or 10 to feel normal again :laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh you'd recognise us...I'd be the one walking funny cos I've just killed myself on squats and need a beer or 10 to feel normal again :laugh:


actually the one they call zara's going isn't she? i'll make a bee line for her she's already asked if we can spoon as she cant get a hotel room

im undecided as i prefer to fork


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> actually the one they call zara's going isn't she? i'll make a bee line for her she's already asked if we can spoon as she cant get a hotel room
> 
> im undecided as i prefer to fork


What, to Manc? Yeah she's going with a load of mates though.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

SSSSOOOOOO anyhoo, would be cool if you could make it Dave but no worries.

Chest and tri's today, god awful session. Can't exactly put my finger on why it was so awful, think my form was just cr*p today.

Next week same weight, better form.

*Flat bench*

working sets

5 x 120kg

2 x 132.5kg *pb*

2 x 130kg only enough rest to strip the 2 plates off

5 x 120kg

5 x 110kg

Should really be chuffed with that, but my form wasn't great, like i say same weight next week, better form. It doesn't help having to load and unload yourself, plus the way technogym bench's are designed is shocking if you're working alone, anyway, excuses are cheap.

*Incline bench*

2 x 8 x 65kg failure on last set, actually had to rest the bar to do the last 8th rep

*Dips*

8 x 10kg

8 x 20kg should be more next week, if my rucksack can fit it in. Happy though as the 8th rep was failure here as well.

*CGBP*

8 x 100kg

8 x 100kg good weight but being honest it was a shower of sh1t, all over the place, rested after the 4th rep, JUST DROP THE FVCKING WEIGHT CHRIS AND STOP TRYING TO BE A HARD UY :cursing:

*Tri pushdowns*

2 x 8 x 55kg Will be 60 next week me thinks

30 mins cardio on treadmill, 2.0% 6.0kph

Cut cardio back now as

a)I'm not dieting for a show so 2 hours a day may be a bit excessive

b)I have upped intensity so no need for as much

c)It's time that would be much better spent resting and eating

Brought me main evening meal forward today as need to sleep, was called out for work early due to audits, so had a protein shake 2 hours before my usual first meal. Good diet day 

Meh, some positives I guess. A man who can be depressed with PB's, life must be good.

Have to say though when I was done I had a massive pump (muscular kind), I have never been one for pumps but today was awesome, more of the same please


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Some posertives? You just benches 132.5kg!!!!!!!

Well done mate I hate you on chest day :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey mate.

Yeah I know, just want to get the form spot on and not try to get to far ahead of myself. Thats how you get injured in the end.

How was the weekend with your boy?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i knacker my knee benching all the time, i think it's something to do with digging your feet into the ground when you exert force or maybe like me you just have grandad knees


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I do have sh1t knees, getting supports when I get back to the UK. Pain in the ar5e they are!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Dave - that's the first time I've ever heard of someone injuring their knee bench-pressing... Squatting or deadlifting would make sense... but an exercise where you're flat on your back? You must be doing something VERY wrong. LOL.

Chris - good going. Keep it up!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Dave - that's the first time I've ever heard of someone injuring their knee bench-pressing... Squatting or deadlifting would make sense... but an exercise where you're flat on your back? You must be doing something VERY wrong. LOL.


hahaha im sat here doing uni work and my knee is thinking of getting injured :lol:

windsors facebook status was

big gay al managed to feck his knee, bench pressing

so that is two retards :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

2 page after a 130 bench!!! Really not feeling the love today :crying:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I didn't get much love for my big pull yesterday, so nyah to you.

And you called my FB list gay.

Feel the love.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> 2 page after a 130 bench!!! Really not feeling the love today :crying:


Hey that's double my bodyweight 

So you definitely deserve plenty of it!! :wub: :wub: :rockon:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm trying my damnedest to give him loving but he keeps brushing me off... :crying:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I'm trying my damnedest to give him loving but he keeps brushing me off... :crying:


Yeah, me too... :crying:

*sniff*


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I spent my entire watch e-mailing you last night!!!!

What more do you want from me woman!!!!!!!!!!! (Darren that is)

You can e-mail me anytime Bek 

I will quite happily brush both of you off in the toilets at the NEC soon enough ladies


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Brush or toss? :whistling:

Anyway, yes, nice benching even if your form was off. Wise up on the form, you don't want to get injured now do you??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> You can e-mail me anytime Bek
> 
> I will quite happily brush both of you off in the toilets at the NEC soon enough ladies


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> 2 page after a 130 bench!!! Really not feeling the love today :crying:


how many reps you attention seeking kn0b robber?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

more than you c0ck jockey


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Excuse me, I am the original cock jockey around these parts and don't you forget it.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> SSSSOOOOOO anyhoo, would be cool if you could make it Dave but no worries.
> 
> Chest and tri's today, god awful session. Can't exactly put my finger on why it was so awful, think my form was just cr*p today.
> 
> ...


 :thumb: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:wub:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Woo Hoo, so just booked my tickets to the Birmingham Body Power expo.

Well excited, my first BB thingy ever 

Will also be heading up to No Mans Land on the 16th for Zara's show as well hopefully 

Busy leave of Body building for me, well excited


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm yes about time you got involved.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Woo Hoo, so just booked my tickets to the Birmingham Body Power expo.
> 
> Well excited, my first BB thingy ever
> 
> ...


Nice one!!

I need to book mine, thinking about it..... :laugh:

Unfortunately Pompey, Manc and Brum will completely wipe me out financially, though I'd love to go further north and check out the shows.....it's so bad I was looking at economy baked beans earlier and wondering where I'd put my student cookbooks...... :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Grub On A Grant?

Train tix have arrived but not the expo ticket yet...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Grub On A Grant?
> 
> Train tix have arrived but not the expo ticket yet...


I do indeed have that somewhere - the original edition...PMSL

I seem to remember some appalling concoctions involving tins of tomatoes, tuna and onions...to be fair I live on similar but liberal amounts of spices help with the taste


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I think I've binned mine. Never actually used it as I managed to live in catered halls for 3 years and when I was cooking for myself as a student, I had actual money and didn't need to eat chickpeas 3 meals a day.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I think I've binned mine. Never actually used it as I managed to live in catered halls for 3 years and when I was cooking for myself as a student, I had actual money and didn't need to eat chickpeas 3 meals a day.


I was never a student, and I rarely used it....I bloody hate chickpeas!!!!

Think I lived on cheese on toast :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bump.... :bounce:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Woo Hoo, so just booked my tickets to the Birmingham Body Power expo.
> 
> Well excited, my first BB thingy ever
> 
> ...


I live too near Brum for comfort so feel the need to out of the country that month


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> I live too near Brum for comfort so feel the need to out of the country that month


Oh that's a shame...... :lol:

Can I take over your house and kip on the sofa then????? :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Same Uriel, should be a good couple o' days.

Delts today, hit a PB, still feel dissapointed though, maybe just because I am not throwing on 10's like I was before. I am sure I had at least another one in the big set but I just seemed to give up for some reason. Feel like I've had a good session though.

Booked in for a sports massage and haircut on Sat, day after back so will be nice to dig all the knots out I've probably put in. My body feels a bit battered so probably needs something like a massage to sort me out.

*Seated Military Press*

warmup

15 x bar

8 x 40kg

5 x 60kg

working sets

6 x 70kg

1 x 82.5kg *PB* Sure I had more there though

2 x 80kg would have been a PB but for above

5 x 65kg

6 x 65kg

*Seated lat raises*

2 x 8 x 17.5kg

*Front bar raises*

2 x 8 x 25kg May up these both next week

Nice 30 mins treadmill on 10%incline at 5.5kph to finish off

Deads tomorrow and I have the fear already lol.

Should be hitting 205 for 3, lets see how it goes though, gulp


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

182 lbs on military, that is very strong Chris!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Wingman, I guess it is.

I'll be well chuffed if I ever get my own BW above my head, but that would be 108kg and that is a hell of a lot. At least it's something to aim for though I guess 

Still playing catch up to some of the boys on here though........for now


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

That's some great pressing :beer: another workout = another pb

Your progress has been very consistent since starting this new routine I'm interested to see how far it will take you keep up the good work mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey.

It does seem to have broken down a few boundaries for me.

My benching has always been ok, but my Mp was stuck at 60 for ages and has now gone up 22.5kg in weeks, my deads were stuck at 150 for ages and tomorrow I will be trying for 205 lol

Good things me thinks 

Oh, and guess who has finally, succesfully ordered a squat rack 

It says maximum load 160kg, but I reckon it will be good for 200+ as long as I don't smash the sh1t out of it.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Glad to see your hitting PB's most of the time. Somethings working for sure


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers Wingman, I guess it is.
> 
> I'll be well chuffed if I ever get my own BW above my head, but that would be 108kg and that is a hell of a lot. At least it's something to aim for though I guess
> 
> Still playing catch up to some of the boys on here though........for now


Yay go for it!! Don't think I have much hope of getting my BW above my head - I'm only half way there now!!!

Oh and did I say....nice ar5e??? No? Ah well....fantastic ar5e young man...should get it out more often....:laugh:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

BW overhead press? Hmm... I dunno if I could do that either. I'd have to get 85-90k up there... I can do 70-75 for sure. I might have to try it for LOLz.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmm I'd have to do 120-odd. But 82.5? Bar steward. My MP weight has really dropped off the last two weeks, but then I'm doing it after lots of heavy bench pressing so my shoulders and tris are already torched.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

with this new programme I still have chest doms on back day lol. well, maybe not that bad, but still, alot more than normal, I am actually thinking of throwing an extra rest day in. We'll see.

So maybe a 205 today, and then massage and hair cut tomorrow 

Looking forward to having my back rearranged. Should do photo's next back day as well. see how things have progressed.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Should do photo's next back day as well. see how things have progressed.


Oh yeah!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Post those pics up!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Photos are good.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, couldn't let the side down could I??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, couldn't let the side down could I??


Hell no...... 

Except I will be netless from tomorrow till Monday night :crying:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Frackin better not or you'll have me to deal with next month - twice.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, so pics it is then, if I feel any bigger or what not, I might stick a couple up tonight. If I don't feel any bigger, then i may just feck around with old ones making them black and white and artistic to get my post count up and see if i can't squeeze a few more reps out of people 

Going to start doing an end of week summary thingy that will save people having to trawl through pages of crap just to get to some info.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice MP navvy

Full sail ahead for another one:whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well Tell that was the plan, unfortunately I think my days of PB's are over.

Today was a complete disaster, I don't know what happened.

2 reps and 20kg's of my best. Absolutely gutted. Everything seems to have just crashed backwards and died. I'm guessing my body is just saying enough for now mate.

Maybe a rest is in order, I am having a sports massage tomorrow to sort my back out.

Just absolutely gutted really. I'll speak to the big man and see if he has any suggestions other than taking up knitting instead. Really feel lousy now.

*Deads*

15 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

working

1 x 185kg

4 x 0 x 185kg I was easily banging these out for 5 last week.

2 x 5 x 140kg

I should have just stopped after the first 1 but I persevered and made myself more miserable.

*Lat pulldowns*

2 x 8 x 100kg

*Wide grip rows*

Should have been bent overs but my lower back was shot

2 x 8 x 95kg

*Machine bicep curls*

2 x 8 x 50kg

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 20kg

My first week in a while I havn't smashed a PB and not only that I have gone flying backwards!!!

Maybe time to take some time off, or may next week just 10 x 10 light on the big ones and take it from there. I shall speak to the big ones and see what they say.

Maybe the SLDL aggravated my lower back earlier in the week and this was a bit to much.

Or maybe I am just a pussy. On the day I upped my Omega's to 15g a day as well. Should have been a strong one, but not. So probably no pics as I feel like a [email protected] to be honest.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I really don't understand how a few of you are always down on yourselves:confused1:

Can't say I've ever suffer from it and neither should you.

I'm having a hard time with feeling absolutely sh4gged all the time but if I don't

have a great workout I'll just take it on the chin and make up for it next time.

Rome wasn't built in a day mate, change the routine for a couple of weeks or take

a week off.

What you've done/do is extraordinary, it makes you stronger than all the fat wannabe

ppl you see every day, eating there sh1te, think good thoughts mate:thumb:

You are special


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well Tell that was the plan, unfortunately I think my days of PB's are over.
> 
> Today was a complete disaster, I don't know what happened.
> 
> ...


Hey!!! Everyone has crap days and crap workouts - makes the good ones all the better!!! Don't be so damn hard on yourself - we all hit flat spots, and sometimes we drop back - my squat dropped back and hasn't increased for weeks FFS but I know it'll get there, eventually! I had to sack off my whole bloody workout today to prevent further injury just relax. If your body has had enough, it will tell you...give it a few days you'll be fine 



tel3563 said:


> I really don't understand how a few of you are always down on yourselves:confused1:
> 
> Can't say I've ever suffer from it and neither should you.
> 
> ...


What he said :thumb:

(and he means 'special' in a nice way...I do anyway)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know Tel, just it was all going full steam ahead. I can handle stopping at a weight, but going seriously backwards is a kick in the balls.

I know what you mean though, it's a stupid thing to get wound up about when you consider everything else thats going on around the world.

So anyway now I'm not so gutted and logicaly thinking about things.

I have a few options

Carry on regardless

Change next week and do 10 x 10 just using the 4 big lifts (or 3 in my case)

Have a week off (not a big fan of this)

Use same routine, less weight (very gay)

Hord in 3g of Test and enough Dbol to kill a horse  not really an option at all lol

Gonna see how I feel after my massage tomorrow, rest up till what should be chest day, seek advice and decide.

Other changes today then.

Hydroxycut has finished, not to be replace or renewed, can't say it really did anything.

Upped Omega 3 6 9 to 15g a day, looking forward to benefits from that. The anti imflammatory benefits of it may help my lower back. Also maybe an energy and strength increase. Placed order for 720 Omega 3 tabs as well, will be coming in Southampton.

My squat rack has been confirmed for deliver which is a bonus though. So some good things. I think I need to programme in more off time in my routines and especially when I get the squat rack add an extra day off so it will be 2 on 2 off 2 on 2 off, that way it allows extra recovery between squats and deads.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just train with weights every other day and give yourself time to repair.

If you are not getting stronger then get more sleep or take another day off. This sh1t isn't rocket science, and for fcuk sakes don't be so hard on yourself.

Your dead lift is very respectable. Cut the weight back and ramp it up again.

If you don't make it fun then how can you be happy with your lifts?

Hell take some time off from dead lifts and do other stuff and come back to it later. I find it hard (easy big guy) to get personal bests on the big three. Bench, dead lifts and squats. Now you can, but not balls to the wall every workout.

I train to failure every workout, but only one work set per exercise, and 2-3 sets per body part. So that is 3 sets to failure per body part max! But then I look like sh1t so disregard my post..lol

Is it me or is Chris trying to keep up with Darren? :whistling:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Trying to keep up with Darren or trying to get it up for Darren? :lol:

Only joking, dude. :thumb:

Winger's right. Going for gold every session will mess you up over time. Take it easy for a little while. Well, not totally easy, but EASIER than you have been. Go for a PB session once a month, maybe?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Inggasson said:


> Trying to keep up with Darren or trying to get it up for Darren? :lol:
> 
> Only joking, dude. :thumb:
> 
> Winger's right. Going for gold every session will mess you up over time. Take it easy for a little while. Well, not totally easy, but EASIER than you have been. Go for a PB session once a month, maybe?


I gota say, I really like this guy! :thumbup1:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

you just need to ease off every now an again mate why font you look into adding a deload session every now an then? It might help

Keep your chin up mate we all have off days were we need to rest


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, just being a pussy thats all lol.

I get carried away and expect to smash PB's every time lol.

I'm leaning towards doing the 10 x 10 next week just as a rest. Nice relatively easy to handle weight. Only do Flat Bench, MP and deads. Kinda deload.

shame as the other 2 lifts are still going up, but I guess it won't hurt.

Sometimes I forget its a marathon not a sprint. I had 27 years of being a slob, a week of easier weight is not going to kill me, lol

I'm just one of those guys that wants it all yesterday you know and I need to realise that it doesn't happen like that. 27 and I still don't know 

I wouldn't say I was trying to beat anyone or catch up with anyone, especially Darren as that is unfeasable now, I just always want to beat myself (steady Winger) and thrash the metal.

Still, looking forward to my massage tomorrow  Although the girl who's doing it has informed me that it will be anything other than pleasurable, she has promised to get her elbow right in and dig everything out, She had an exploratiry dig today and said my back was majorly tight and needs a lot of work to loosen up. Obviously still not stretching enough.

Also I definately need to learn how to wear a belt properly, I feel this may be a factor as well, my lower back is in pieces and the heavier I go the worse this will get.

May try a nylon one as the leather belts just rip into my skin when I lift. When I get back to my gym ashore i will ask someone to check my form and whats going wrong.

So anyway, cheers guys for the reality check, I am my own worst enemy at times.

Those of you going to the Expo can suitably chastise me in person


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So guys, time to move away from the whole dead thing.

It happened, I threw a mardy, you all kicked my ar5e, the world is back to normal 

Decided to put a summary of the last 6 months training up. Just the big lifts and how they have gone. saves anyone coming into this journal having to trawl through 90+ pages of tosh just to find training info.

If anyone who comes in now has any questions about how I got where I am then they can ask and i will answer, hence saving them said problem of trudging through cr*p. First post has been changed directing people here.

My next post will show all pics and hopefully dates if I can 

So basicaly, lack of squats due to majority of training being on ships and no squat rack. Few plateus along the way and a few different changes in routine. Tomorrow I may post up the different routines I have tried so you can ask if you want to 

*Flat bench 06/10/09*

5 x 80kg

5 x 85kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

5 x 87.5kg

*Squats*

12 x Bar

8 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

8 x 70kg

8 x 70kg

*Overhead dumbell press*

5 x 8 x 26kg

*Deadlifts*

8 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 100kg PB

------------------------------------------------------------------

*Flat bench 10/11/08 1month in page 9*

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 95kg

4 x 100kg

5 x 90kg

*Squats*

4 x 5 x 100kg

1 x 10 x 100kg (after I corrected the form)

*Military Press*

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 65kg

3 x 70kg

*Deadlifts*

5 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

5 x 150kg

5 x 160kg

4 x 160kg

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Flat Bench 03/12/08 2 months in page 13*

5 x 60kg warmup

5 x 95KG

5 x 100kg

5 x 105kg

4 x 110kg PB

5 x 105kg

*Seated Military Press*

5 x 5 x 60kg

*Deads (actually done week after)*

1 x 60kg warmup

5 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

3 x 5 x 150kg

-----------------------------------------------------------------

*Flat bench 12/01/09 3 months in page 24 (at home)*

6 x 80

5 x 85

5 x 90

5 x 95

5 x 100

*Squats*

5 x 80kg

5 x 90kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

*Standing military press*

5 x 5 x 60kg

*Deads*

5 x 100

5 x 150

3 x 160

2 x 170

2 x 180

1 x 190

0 x 200 to knees

5 x 150

---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Flat Bench 15/02/09 4 months in page 42 (on ship)*

8 x 60 warmup

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 110kg

5 x 100kg

60kg till failure

*Military Press*

10 x bar warmup

5 x 60kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

5 x 62.5kg

failure x bar only.

*Deads*

5 x 100kg warmup

5 x 150kg

5 x 152.5kg

5 x 155kg

5 x 157.5kg

5 x 140kg

------------------------------------------------------

*Flat bench*

working sets

5 x 120kg

2 x 132.5kg *pb*

2 x 130kg only enough rest to strip the 2 plates off

5 x 120kg

5 x 110kg

*Seated Military Press*

warmup

15 x bar

8 x 40kg

5 x 60kg

working sets

6 x 70kg

1 x 82.5kg *PB* 2

5 x 65kg

6 x 65kg

*Deads*

warmup

15 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

working sets

5 x180kg

3 x 200kg *PB*

5 x 160kg

5 x 160kg


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok guys, so here is the pics, tried to put them in a comparison grouping.

Basically boxers is start, red couch is 3 months in, jeans 4 months. towel most recent.

Couple of phone shots, think they were 2 months in.

Think that covers it

Lets start with back, lat spread


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Rear double bi


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Backs coming along nicely mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Front double bi


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

front shots


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Upped Omega 3 6 9 to 15g a day, looking forward to benefits from that. The anti imflammatory benefits of it may help my lower back. Also maybe an energy and strength increase. Placed order for 720 Omega 3 tabs as well, *will be coming in Southampton*.
> 
> *Too much info mate:whistling:*
> 
> will be 2 on 2 off 2 on 2 off, that way it allows extra recovery between squats and deads.


I see your into the fish oils as well Chris, did you notice a big difference when

you started taking them?

I like the idea of 2 on 2 off, may try this myself, atm just going to a 1 on 1 off (from 5 times a week),

see how that pans out.

Awesome transition Chris, you should be very proud of yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

To be honest Tel, no, but I was only taking 6g a day (3 twice a day) for someone my size that is nothing. Plus I seem to have a very high tolerance for these things so really I need to up up and away! I'll report in a while now I've upped to 15g although even after this first day i feel a bit more, alive and alert. Maybe that.

Cheers for the kind words as well


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Now it's all up there, aren't the results impressive??? :thumb:

I generally do 2 on 1 off, and it's a 4 day split...seems to work OK so far


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Great results, my man!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Right I am glad that others have given you the kicking you so richly deserve. We all have an off day. Next week you'll be back on that deadlift horse and banging out 4 reps at 200 like it means nothing. And well done at the photos - I can see huge differences, you've lost a LOT of fat (git) and gained muscle - that's not easy. I will make you expiate your sins next month when we train together.



winger said:


> Is it me or is Chris trying to keep up with Darren? :whistling:


When I read that, I thought the same. I was glad to see that you said you weren't. The only person you should be competing against is yourself.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^^^ only because I don't want to beat you in front of your master :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That'll never happen. And why did you not reply to my e-mail this morning??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Because I didn't get an e-mail from you this morning???

We are only 5 hours behind you now remember!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mail sent 0950. So 0450 your end. Hmm fair enough. I was able to have my rant with Bek though. Left work early - me and most of the department. We got some "interesting" news today.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Mail sent 0950. So 0450 your end. Hmm fair enough. I was able to have my rant with Bek though. Left work early - me and most of the department. We got some *"interesting"* news today.


Come on Darren, spill the beans

or PM me the beans:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah me to, just checked your mail, nothing in it about news????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah the news came after that mail.

Basically, the Minister came to visit, all-staff address at short notice. We're being merged with the CPS next year. Joys. Front-line casework staff will be OK, but I'm not front-line so have no idea what will happen. No-one does. We've got a year to work everything out.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow, that's a bit sh1t.

I hope it all goes fine for you!!! B*stards :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well I came from casework so I could go back to casework. Unfortunately I'm a grade higher than caseworkers  We honestly have no idea what's going to happen, all we do know is that we will be a specialist division within CPS HQ, like the counter-terrorism division.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Can see massive improvements with your photos chris and your strength has increased by loads aswell :thumb: Im glad you posted up your summery helped get a good idea of the progress you hav made :thumbup1: Good idea putting it all together buddy. Hope everything goes well. 

ohh that photo is best for showing how far u hav come in my opinion.

New avvy?? lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job Chris. I do think that underwear pic you sent me is the best though. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol Leafy. I keep looking at your avvy and getting confused! Are we the same person 

Wonger.......Winger even, fvck knows where I got Wonger from! You know I can't resist hitting you up with those shots. Keeps your laminater busy :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Winger, it's not as good as the full-frontal I got.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Lol Leafy. I keep looking at your avvy and getting confused! Are we the same person
> 
> Wonger.......Winger even, fvck knows where I got Wonger from! You know I can't resist hitting you up with those shots. Keeps your laminater busy :whistling:


Does look similar except you are about 5 stone heavier in a good way :lol:

Just remember im the skinny one on left :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Lol Leafy. I keep looking at your avvy and getting confused! Are we the same person


I thought the same thing. The arm position and the pose is exactly the same.



dmcc said:


> Winger, it's not as good as the full-frontal I got.


That is nothing compared to the full facial I got....oopsie :confused1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah sorry about that one Winger, guess I just got a bit carried away :laugh:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> I thought I would stick a bit in a bout my diet, just to give an idea about what I am eating.
> 
> Unfortunately because I work away I have no control over what food is put in front of me on the menu, its all done buffet style and cooke en masse. The vegetables are normally overboiled and the general taste is shocking. So I try and do the best I can out of a bad situation really.
> 
> ...


Dont you like Eggs or cottage cheese then 

REP


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

winger said:


> I thought the same thing. The arm position and the pose is exactly the same.
> 
> haha must be a north east thing :whistling: Even thow im not a jordy


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Replicator said:


> Dont you like Eggs or cottage cheese then
> 
> REP


Love em mate! Just I work ona ship so I can'tget any lol.

When i am home I usually have about 6-10 eggs a morning, not so up on the cottage cheese though.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, a bit confused what to do this week.

Joe has reccomended alternating weeks around between SLDL and normal deadlifting.

Basically what seems to have happened is tht now I am going balls to the wall with my training, heavy weights all the time, I am not allowing my CNS enough time to recover.

Even if on gear a week recovery is not a huge amount of time when going heavy. So, maybe I will mix it up a bit, not sure.

One option I thought of was just doing 10 x 10 this week for some kind of recovery, but then again if you are going to rest and recover then you need to be doing nothing, 10 x 10 is not recovery.

I think I may keep a similar routine but revert to 5 x 5 for this week and use SLDL on back day in the 8-12 rep range, maybe 3 sets.

This has good carry over to normal deads so i won't lose any strength and will probably be a welcome change for my body.

Legs will probably be completely missed out this week again. My squat rack is waiting for me in Southampton, so I will just hit squats running the week after. Suppose I need to devise some kind of leg routine now!!

I was contemplating a deload week, but from what i can read a deload week is only really usefull leading up to a big 1rm, ie, leading up to a competition, so not really applicable.

Like I say, bit confused, so will have a little think again and see if I have any suggestions from you guys by tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Loving the new avi mate did I miss some piccys????????


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a little something I threw into the Adults lounge. It was a full back shot, kinda nakedish 

May do some new photo's this Friday if I feel any change. Although I did learn a new pose!!!


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey there ..nice avvy ..have not commented here for some time but I am continously following your blog mate ..keep up the good work ..


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Ragahav, I have a feeling it will be a quiet week in here this week, no massive improvements to not, just going to keep it steady and then come back strong next week!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just stopping by to show some luv 

Re: the Leg/recovery thing, I know most of us do once per week, but weeman and ramsay train each bodypart once every 10 days.... might be worth a thought?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

SLDL - 3x6 is good I find, unless you're going really light. At the moment I'm managing 3x5 with 140.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Need to read the whole update but have no time show just dropping in to show the love, drool over your avi before going to look at onions and cry (not because of the onions lol) - due to the fact I will probably have NO money at all for the next few weeks (see journal) Brum may be off :crying:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So now I am considering a 4 days split, 1 on 1 off training each body part once every 10 days. May work and give my body enough to time to recover, especially with me being a dirty natty!

May try it till i get off the ship and then just do cardio on the off days. Hope it works out. So I will do some legs this week. Just light stuff again though. Well excited for the squat rack though


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll be like a child on Christmas morning.

1 on 1 off can be good, I used that for a while training each body part twice in a 14-day period. But as I said in that PM, we all have off days. You equally could keep on the programme you're on but increasing the weight less often and having an extra rest day when you feel you need it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, chest and tri's today.

Time for a little bit of honesty with myself, after pressing today I realised that my form last week was shocking, and possibly has been for a while. Me chasing fvcking numbers again!!!

Although in reality I lost 5kg off my lifts today, meh, the form was pretty much bang on, or as bang on as I can get it without someone there to critique.

So in the end, I lifted less than last week, but I am a lot more happy. Every so often i need to kick myself up the ar5e I guess.

*Flat bench*

warmup

15 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

working sets

5 x 120kg

3 x 125kg

3 x 127.5kg Shouldn't necessarily have done these, but I felt strong. Real strict form but I did lift my ar5e up on the last rep to re rack the bar.

2 x 5 x 110kg Failure with ar5e liftage to get last rep out.

*Incline*

2 x 8 x 65kg Maybe should have gone a bit higher here.

*Dips*

2 x 8 x 25kg

*CGBP*

2 x 8 x 90kg Again, lower weight, slower reps, more controlled with no bouncing

*Tri pushdowns*

2 x 8 x 55kg Tri's were fried by this point.

No cardio. Decided now that I will do 30 minutes on workout days and i will do the days inbetween 60 mins cardio and 45 ins strecthing.

Working on a 1 on 1 off schedule with maybe an extra rest day after back as I see fit.

So, happy boy again 

Some pics to follow tonight showing off my 2 new poses 

Probably look like a right tw't but it's all a bit of fun at the end of the day


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this is the time when i say don't chase numbers then i go in the gym next week and lift on a few exercises with poor form

dont worry about the weights pal, if your lifting a tin of beans and look good the next day for doing so then bang on

it's better then lifting a cow and looking like you lift a tin of beans

who says i cant do philisophical?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Dave, stop thinking about f**king beans and eat some damned carbs will ya?! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ingga man, I love the beans 

Fish and chips with beans and gravy mmmmmmmmmmmmm

So here's a quick photo of the new pose I learnt  Looks cr*p but I think thats more down to learning how to pose properly, man it hurts tensing all those muscles at once. Actually, it doesn't look to bad I guess.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Damn, I will have a chest one day ggggrrrrrr

Seriously though, starting to get a bit more definition around the outside of the pecs that I didn't have before. Also noticed, although you can't see really in the pic, starting to get a lot more definition around the centre of my chest.

I think some of it is just BF issues really.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

To do a lat spread like that, shrug and then roll your shoulders outwards and forwards whilst either flexing your abs or vacuuming them in.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

looking good mate your delts look well capped :thumbup1:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Looking good chris :thumbup1: Im gonna drop weight on squats today to try get some good form. Iv been goin to heavy on them and not gettin my **** low enougth down :laugh:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

looking good mate..is that you in your avatar ..totally digging ...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah its me mate. Amazing what good lighting can do eh


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

Looking good in the new pic Windsor :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Another one for the stash. But not bad for a first attempt, not bad at all. Glad you had a good workout too.

Oh BTW a certain Mr Hollands has told me "Congratulations on your 260! Don't see too many people lifting 6 plates!" :whistling:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> Dave, stop thinking about f**king beans and eat some damned carbs will ya?! :lol:


hahaha it's all about the beans, i think i need less carbs and more glue :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Yeah its me mate. Amazing what good lighting can do eh


Don't knock it mate, unidirectional lighting is crucial for showing muscular defininition in relief. any looks flatter in hazy bright all round light.

That's why good gyms have dowlighters or at least reflectors with the strip lights set into them


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Does that mean I look better or worse in real life lol 

When I look in the mirror I do believe that i look a lot more conditioned than in the pics but I guess that is true of everyone??

Yes Darren, you already told me all about Mr Hollands blah blah blah

Well i had an Indian water today comment on how nice my arms are......so, i ask you who the real winner is here!!! :crying:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is it just me, or can i see some sort of stomach definition coming through as well??


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Is it just me, or can i see some sort of stomach definition coming through as well??


don't fall into the trap mate, it's a fine line between being keen and over keen, changes don't happen overnight pal, so unless you want to be in a position where people cannot see differences due to the short time inbetween pics id recommend waiting a few months then banging some up,

it will be great for your confidence pal, nothing could be worse for morale then you putting a pic up next month which is practically identical to the one before and no-one beign able to find any plus points

just a dipolmatic point to consider mate (it is supposed to be diplomatic but probably wont be)

these pictures do look good, im not saying they dont, im also not saying wait until your ripped but would it not be better to post pics in 3/4 months time and everyone say how good they are, as opposed to 1 or 2


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well... you know I think you look good anyway.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Point taken Dave. This one was more just the fact that it was a new "pose" so I thought I would throw it up.

I agree though, no more pics till after my leave and my "fat burners".

hopefully there should be some improvements by then. Point well taken.

Have to find my reps elsewhere :cursing: :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You know I'll give you one any day.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Point taken Dave. This one was more just the fact that it was a new "pose" so I thought I would throw it up.
> 
> I agree though, no more pics till after my leave and my "fat burners".
> 
> ...


hahaha it was perhaps not written in the best way whet i was trying to say is that you could post a pic in a month with abs nearly on show, or in 3 months you could post a pic of super ripped abs, sly stallone style

you may get a few comments if you do the former, if you do the latter you'll get dozens of comments, and it will motivate you beyond relief :thumbup1:

im putting my next pics up when im nearly cut again (cut not ripped) so put a note in your diary, 19th september 2012 :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

*Flat bench*

*
*warmup!!!!!!!!!!

15 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

Your a strong guy Chris, i wish i could lift near that, my long term goal is to press 100kg for 5!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Keep at it Fozy, slowly slowly catchy monkey and all that. I remember looking rather jealously at someone in the gym who was deadlifting 170 or 180kg, thinking I'd never lift that much, and now look at me....


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Keep at it Fozy, slowly slowly catchy monkey and all that. I remember looking rather jealously at someone in the gym who was deadlifting 170 or 180kg, thinking I'd never lift that much, and now look at me....


:laugh: I know its hard though


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Does that mean I look better or worse in real life lol
> 
> When I look in the mirror I do believe that i look a lot more conditioned than in the pics but I guess that is true of everyone??
> 
> ...


Anything I say will make me sound like the world's biggest lech (particularly at the moment I reckon Tan put test in that chocolate brownie.... :lol: )

But suffice to say, if you look more conditioned than in your pics (and you probably do cos the flash usually bleaches everything out) then if I met you in real life I would probably be a dribbling wreck.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Dribbling from where though?  :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Dribbling from where though?  :lol:


I was thinking anus!

Post vindaloo.......... maybe I missed the point!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Dribbling from where though?  :lol:


Well...maybe I'll find out one day :lol:



Uriel said:


> I was thinking anus!
> 
> Post vindaloo.......... maybe I missed the point!


Eurgh lol I don't eat vindaloo lol but it would take a bit more than that :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Eurgh lol I don't eat vindaloo lol but it would take a bit more than that :laugh:


Rectal tampon is your friend


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Rectal tampon is your friend


Lol don't think I've ever had the misfortune of suffering anal seepage.....


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Yeah its me mate. Amazing what good lighting can do eh


Don't you dare attribute the result of your hardwork to lighting .... :lol: ..yeah but lighting does make difference ...well in few months time will be interesting to see the results ..


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> *Flat bench*
> 
> warmup!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Fozzdog 

The big thing thats worth remembering here mate is that I have 20+kg BW on you as well. There's a reason they have weight divisions.

Pound for pound I bet we're not that different, so you just keep plugging away and you'll be there before you know it! :rockon:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Forgot to mention that yesterday I did cardio.

60 mins, 5.5kph @10% incline. 840 calories give or take. This is my plan for my rest days. Weights only on weight days and cardio only on rest days.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Splitting weights and cardio is a great idea, man. Works for just about anybody. 60mins though? I thought 47 was good. You always have to do that little bit better, don't you? I hate you. :lol:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris is your split similar to mine?

Monday - AM Cardio / PM Chest,Tris and Cardio

Tues - AM Cardio

Wed - AM Cardio / Back,Bi's and Cardio

Thurs - AM Cardio

Fri - AM Cardio / Shoulders, Calves, Abs and Cardio

Sat - OFF

Sun - PM Legs and Cardio

Monday - AM Cardio

Tues - AM Cardio / PM Chest, Tris and Cardio...................

etc


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Check you out, Ollie - you SICK cardio junkie.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> Check you out, Ollie - you SICK cardio junkie.


 :lol: Dont worry mate im only fast walking with the cardio. Nothing intense just enough to strip the fat. Im planning to get shredded in 12 weeks. :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Ollie B said:


> Chris is your split similar to mine?
> 
> Monday - AM Cardio / PM Chest,Tris and Cardio
> 
> ...


i had to sit down looking at that pal, good luck to ya you mad ba5tard :lol:

i thought 4 days of weights and two of boxing a few years ago was bad enough


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i had to sit down looking at that pal, good luck to ya you mad ba5tard :lol:
> 
> i thought 4 days of weights and two of boxing a few years ago was bad enough


Dont want to Hijack Chris's thread so please discuss on my journal 

Magic Torch has put me on this routine.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hijackl away, I've got nothing of interest happening at the moment 

It's now

Monday: Chest/Tri's

Tuesday: 60 mins cardio, stretching

Wednesday: Legs

Thursday: 60 mins cardio, stretching

Friday: Shoulders

Saturday: 60 mins Cardio, stretching

Sunday: Back/bi'c

Monday: 60 mins cardio, stretching

Tuesday: Either another days rest or repeat above depending on how I feel.

Because I am training heavy I need to rest up alot more now to replenish my CNS.

A week it turns out is not enough as proven by my backwards step with Deads, and I am guessing it would only have been a matter of time with the other lifts to.

I think this is also a good compromise for the cardio as well, before I was downing my shake, get to the gym, workout, cardio then rush back for PWO shake, then it was like 30 mins to shower before dinner, and then I couldn't stomach dinner as I had just had the shake.

This way everything is a lot more chilled out and I can get to bed earlier as I can get first sitting dinner. Earlier to bed means more rest, which means more growth, which means stronger boy 

Cardio will be 60 mins fast walking at 10% incline, around 5.5kph - 6.0kph. Aim is to up this until I am stripping 1000 cals every session. Add this to the calories I am stripping from upping the intensity in my weights, I should see some big changes


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What is this "cardio" of which you speak?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Black magic mate. Stay away. It is painful and displeasureable and yet brings untold rich's at the end...............

.......................apparantly :cursing:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, quick leg session today.

Quite good considering I am still using gay weights.

Squat rack next week 

*Squats*

50 x 60kg no rest between......ok, maybe a little as I went, pause rep really.

*Leg extensions*

50 x 55kg

*Standing single leg curls*

50 x 15kg

Hurt very muchness now.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll be like a child with a new toy next week. About time you had something decent to work those legs with.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well there is sod all chance of getting them round someones neck for exercise!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well there is sod all chance of getting them round someones neck for exercise!!!


pmsl....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> So, quick leg session today.
> 
> Quite good considering I am still using gay weights.
> 
> ...


I bet!!! Did a 50 repper myself once - leg press the lot - bloody evil it was!!!!! :cursing:



windsor81 said:


> Well there is sod all chance of getting them round someones neck for exercise!!!


Sorry mate.......your legs are long..but not that long!!! :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> Sorry mate.......your legs are long..but not that long!!! :lol:


Step up Chris and prove her wrong! Take one for the team will ya, it's not always about you..lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok boys, I'm on it. It's not going to be an easy task, but I'll soldier on regardless for the good of mankind!!

Brace yourself Beks.......I'm coming in dry!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Ok boys, I'm on it. It's not going to be an easy task, but I'll soldier on regardless for the good of mankind!!
> 
> Brace yourself Beks.......I'm coming in dry!!!


Ouch, Chris, that sh1t is funny. Good for you taking one for the team, I know it is asking a lot, but someone has to do it! :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrates for the 100 pages on your most informative journal.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not even funny how much she is going to kick the sh1t out of me when she reads it though 

She knows I'm joking, I'll take a spanking as a punishment.

Cheers wingman. 100 pages, 98 useless filth and smut.......so actually not that useless lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Watch out Chris, I'm coming in dry!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't worry Darren, I'm like a squid, in times of immenent danger I self lube 

So cardio day today

60 mins, 5.5kph, 10.0% incline, 840 calories ish cardio's a rockin


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Brace yourself Beks.......I'm coming in dry!!!





dmcc said:


> Watch out Chris, I'm coming in dry!!


May I please suggest lube to the both of you


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Don't worry Darren, I'm like a squid, in times of immenent danger I self lube


Oh Winnie, letting out a violent shot of @rse resin in the hope of self lubing when you feel a nudge against the fudge may be #1 in the naval seamans training manual but it will land you in trouble with beks......

Have I mentioned rectal tampon is your friend?

Nice training bro and your starting to show some nice shape even for a poorly lit natty:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate I just to give you the right look and you'll self-lube.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Just stopping by to add my new favourite smiley combination!

:whistling: :innocent:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats why you're the best Uriel. Always looking out for others and giving selfless advice. Dunno mate, it's just a service you provide I guess 

Zara, I think I love you, but that may be me trying to cover up my true love for Zeus who is also now commenting in here.

However that may only be to cover up the jealousy of the fact that Darren has a new mistress.

Oh man, it's like Brookside, just without the chicks kissing!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I only love Dave for his proximity to me and ability to train with me.

(Sorry Dave)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Uriel said:


> Oh Winnie, letting out a violent shot of @rse resin in the hope of self lubing when you feel a nudge against the fudge may be #1 in the naval seamans training manual but it will land you in trouble with beks......


Yes indeed it will! :lol:



windsor81 said:


> Thats why you're the best Uriel. Always looking out for others and giving selfless advice. Dunno mate, it's just a service you provide I guess
> 
> Zara, I think I love you, but that may be me trying to cover up my true love for Zeus who is also now commenting in here.
> 
> ...


Pfft not even a mention.........I'm off to rant in my own journal....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey!!!!

Remember me 

Delts today.

*Military Press*

Warmup sets

15 x bar

8 x 40kg

7 x 60kg (should only have been 5)

Working sets

6 x 72.5kg

3 x 82.5kg *PB reps* Only 2.5, but I'm claiming 3 as the ship was all over the place!!

7 x 70kg

7 x 70kg

*Lat raises*

2 x 8 x 17.5kg

*Front bar raises*

2 x 8 x 25kg, this will have to be raised next time 

Took about 30 mins, real fast dirty session. Love it.

Cardio day tomorrow, bugger!!

Looks like a BW Military Press may be in the sights this year 

90 kg in a month maybe


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Hey!!!!
> 
> Took about 30 mins, real fast dirty session. Love it.
> 
> ...


I love a fast and dirty session too....oh...er... :lol:

Nice on the MP :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll be able to lift you above my.....erm.....head


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I'll be able to lift you above my.....erm.....head


You already can judging by today's session :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good job on the military big man!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats on the Military PB Chris!!! Pushing some nice weight there..


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

cheers guys 

Maybe we can practice one day eh Bek


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ooooh nice MP!! Mine has really suffered of late, but then I'm now doing it after chest so my tris and shoulders are already fatigued...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I only love Dave for his proximity to me and ability to train with me.
> 
> (Sorry Dave)


erm i will take this as a compliment as im sure that is how it is meant, i shall also cry like a little girl when i realise it wasnt and you are mocking my crippledness

zara - im unimpressed with finding the exact same message in my journal, i though we had some kind of connection going? (connection down here usually meansd restraining order)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry Dave I was referring to another Dave...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Sorry Dave I was referring to another Dave...


like highlander there can only be one

anyway im half the man i was due to my old grannie ankles :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Zara, I think I love you, but that may be me trying to cover up my true love for Zeus who is also now commenting in here.
> 
> However that may only be to cover up the jealousy of the fact that Darren has a new mistress.
> 
> Oh man, it's like Brookside, just without the chicks kissing!


Jeez am confused now...... 

You now love Zeus more than me, and Darren has a mistress....? :confused1:

Its nothing like Brookside..... none of us have that dodgy accent :lol:



dmcc said:


> I only love Dave for his proximity to me and ability to train with me.


Not sure thats the best reason to fall in love......... :confused1: :whistling:



windsor81 said:


> Took about 30 mins, *real fast dirty session. Love it.*
> 
> Cardio day tomorrow, bugger!!


Cant beat a fast dirty session...... :cool2: :whistling:

haha :lol:



davetherave said:


> zara - im unimpressed with finding the exact same message in my journal, i though we had some kind of connection going? (connection down here usually meansd restraining order)


I have to love you all equally..... can't go showing favouritism.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Zara he's also a good listener and easy on the eye.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well Zara he's also a good listener *and easy on the eye.*


...helps..... :whistling:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

You're posting some impressive numbers, man. Fantastic progress thus far!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys, cheers for the comments.

Sorry I havn't been in here mucn recently.

Works kinda busy and I have to concentrate a bit with this promotion of mine.

Hope you're all well.

I missed cardio today and had a well earned rest instead.

Bakc and bi's tomorrow, lets see if I can get that dead lift back up to 190 + again.

Bot expecting miracles, but I feel this routine with better rest is suiting me better.

Delts feel good after yesterday as well.

Feeling and looking a bit chubby atm. Biot sure why.

My chest feels really heavy and my nose kinda blocked a little. It's weird, feels like it used to when I was a smoker. Maybe it's just a little chest infection or something.

There's a few colds round here at the moment. May just be that. Hope so.

Looking forward to getting the fat burners on the go when I get home. Shed some of this chub  Gonna get ripped!!! well, kinda


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hark at you and your promotion ways! Can I touch your stripes? Is that 3 or 4 now?

Sounds to me like a cold, or like you've been travelling on the Tube for 40 minutes a day...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ...
> 
> Bot expecting miracles...


Over to Darren...



> Feeling and looking a bit chubby atm. Biot sure why....
> 
> Looking forward to getting the fat burners on the go when I get home. Shed some of this chub  Gonna get ripped!!! well, kinda


Step away from the crumble and custard... :wink:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Patrick, I am about to go build our new spare bed for a certain Geordie Sailor...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Well Patrick, I am about to go build our new spare bed for a certain Geordie Sailor...


Waste of time - you'll be three in a bed in no time (if he knows how to have fun)... :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

*splutter* couldn't possibly comment on the plans I have in store for when he finally visits.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> *splutter* couldn't possibly comment on the plans I have in store for when he finally visits.


Are bets being taken yet?

(Is he listening?)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He's offline so either asleep or in the gym. He'll be starting work in an hour or two so might see our nefarious scheming then.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm back!!!! You devious scheming guys you!

I thought your intentions were honourable as well!!

God my typing was awful last night.

Watched the wrestler after work, what a film, absolutely amazing!

3 stripes darren, 4 is the Captain  not quite there yet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You are aware that this bed comes with built-in handcuffs and lube applicator, yes?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i see lifting of shirts is still the predominant form of lifting in here chris


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> hahaha i see lifting of shirts is still the predominant form of lifting in here chris


He does some pulling too.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> He does some pulling too.


the dirty ba5tard


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> You are aware that this bed comes with built-in handcuffs and lube applicator, yes?


Lube? Breaking him in gently, are you?? :laugh:



davetherave said:


> hahaha i see lifting of shirts is still the predominant form of lifting in here chris


PMSL :lol:



winger said:


> He does some pulling too.


Oh hell yeah.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Whats this!!!! You all ganging up on me now???

There will be no Bukakee in here I tell thee's!!!!

So anyway, lets talking about my shexy back and bi's (biceps that is) session.

and not a word of scutlling or other homoerotic activities I pray!!

*Deads*

warmups

8 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 140kg all with belt

working sets

2 x 175kg with belt **** discuss at bottom

3 x 175kg

3 x 195kg  piece of p1ss

2 x 5 x 150kg 

*Lat Pulldowns*

2 x 8 x 100kg

*Wide grip rows*

2 x 8 x 75kg

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 22kg

*ALternate db curls*

5 x 22kg

6 x 22kg

*Machine curls*

15 x 5kg's really fast just to loosen off

So, looks like I'm back on track 

Used the belt for the warmups and it felt ok, I used a wider stance than normal and that seemed to stop the belt digging in so much. Also got my legs bent more and let them take some of the strain. This was fine for the warmup sets, however for the working sets, no way.

I did the first 1 at 175 and it was a struggle a REAL struggle, got the second up and my bottle went.

I've found the problem is 1 the stupid belts, 2 breathing (the main issue I think) and 3 bottle.

The belt was diggin in and it was stopping me from getting to a comfortable start position, it was also cocking up my breathing, which then crushed my confidence.

The difference this week is that I just stopped after the 2 and made myself walk away. Got a drink of water and took 5 minutes to compose myself. Had a sit down, took off the belt, relaxed. Then I went back to the bar with a "nothing to lose" attitude.

Slammed the other 3 170's up so fast I thought I was going to clean them.

I used a little trick I saw Andy Bolton do, I figure he knows a thing or two about it, I just rock gently as I am strapped to the bar and get my breathing in sequence. As I pull a little on the bar I breathe out and then in as I rock away. Then up, just felt so easy as I did it. Really pleased. I honestly felt as though I had a 205 in there for 3, but I forced myself to stop after the 195 and do the 2 drop sets.

My breathing and bottle did go slightly between the 2nd and 3rd rep on the 195kg otherwise I honestly reckon I had 5 in there.

Sorry for the essay, might help someone though


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah there's no **** stuff from here sweetie..... :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thats why I love ya Beks, keeping me on the *STRAIGHT* and wide


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It's spelled "bukkake"

That's a lot of warm-ups, I'm surprised you had enough in you for those working sets! If the belt is digging in, your stance and posture may not be quite right - my belly is waaaaay bigger than yours and the belt is on tight, but it doesn't dig in. I'll check you when you visit.

Andy B's technique must be good, I did something similar on my 260 :whistling: and that, frankly, was a piece of p1ss...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> It's spelled "bukkake"


it's also spelled spelt hahaha :lol:

(although both can be used)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So was that a congratulations on getting back on track Darren, or just another shamless plug that you're still stronger than me?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Thats why I love ya Beks, keeping me on the *STRAIGHT* and wide


Straight and wide, is it???? Nice.... :drool: :tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A little from Column A, a little from Column B. I think my rep to you said it all.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, but sometimes a public show of affection goes a long way.. you know...... just saying thats all 

Well Beks, it does the job, that's all I'm going to say. I have an over active tongue to make up for what I lack elsewhere if you know what I mean


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Yes, but sometimes a public show of affection goes a long way.. you know...... just saying thats all
> 
> Well Beks, it does the job, that's all I'm going to say. I have an over active tongue to make up for what I lack elsewhere if you know what I mean


I'm not sure I do...care to demonstrate?......... :rolleye:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll see what I can do


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

195 deadlift :thumbup1: 100k lat pull downs :thumbup1: lol im week as bairn on lat pull downs and most other things come to think about it lol. Good lifting


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

The Lat pulldowns didn't feel so great this week to be honest.,

Should have my squat rack in 2 days though so possibility of doing chins on that


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not unless you chop your legs off, it's only something like 5ft high.

BTW Chris I love you and want your deadlifting babies.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ha ha, thats more like it :laugh:

The top of the rack is 180cm high, so 6 ft say, the top peg will be at least 5ft10ins I would imagine, so with knees up and the Olly bar across it should be do-able, just.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep just about and no more. Won't really be able to do them narrow-grip though.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah, I should be ok I think, guess we'll see when it gets here lol. My body isn't that long, I'm all legs


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll have to show me. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I'll see what I can do


I'm waiting.....



windsor81 said:


> Nah, I should be ok I think, guess we'll see when it gets here lol. My body isn't that long, I'm all legs


Mmmm legs........ :thumb:

Sorry Chris I don't want your deadlifting babies cos I'm selfish and don't want to share...... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:crying:

You can have my bench pressing babies????


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

All your babies are mine. Handcuffs and ball gag, remember?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> :crying:
> 
> You can have my bench pressing babies????


I'm reserving judgment till I've seen your squat........


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> :crying:
> 
> You can have my bench pressing babies????


Can I have your abductor machine babies??:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ZEUS said:


> Can I have your abductor machine babies??:laugh:


Do you use that? Gonna have to sack the one off at my gym soon - it's running out of weight lol 

I'll have his MP babies....... :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Do you use that? Gonna have to sack the one off at my gym soon - it's running out of weight lol
> 
> I'll have his MP babies....... :thumb:


LOL.... No Bek I don't use it. I watch the women in tight spandex use it


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ZEUS said:


> LOL.... No Bek I don't use it. I watch the women in tight spandex use it


Oh dear....squats would be more beneficial lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ZEUS said:


> LOL.... No Bek I don't use it. I watch the women in tight spandex use it


I'd comment but I dont know what it is.

I train in a proper gym......

:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes Zeus you can have my Aductor (I know what one is ssshhh) babies.

Bek you have my MP babies but only after witnessing me squat.

Darren you lay claim to all babies regardlees of race, creed or machine.

Glad I'm not confused by this at all! Do I need to buy spandex pants?? I always fancied myself as a wrestler


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Yes Zeus you can have my Aductor (I know what one is ssshhh) babies.
> 
> Bek you have my MP babies but only after witnessing me squat.
> 
> ...


when I used to do cardio in gimp council gym, there was a man who used to come in wearing these.....

no wonder i dieted easier there. put me right off my food..... :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Are you insinuating that me in spandex = loss of appetite?? :crying:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I always fancied myself as a wrestler


Feel free to practice your wrestling moves on me...... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ooooo, looky here who's back from her night out 

Any totty??

I have a Piledriver waiting right here for you sweety :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> ooooo, looky here who's back from her night out
> 
> Any totty??
> 
> I have a Piledriver waiting right here for you sweety :tongue:


No totty at all - nothing lol just uploading grim pics PMSL...

Bring it on hun.......I quite fancy being thrown about a bit....:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well now I'm deadlifting like a man again I should be able to throw you twice as hard for twice as long


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well now I'm deadlifting like a man again I should be able to throw you twice as hard for twice as long


Grrrr stop teasing me........... :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

:whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> :whistling:


You're enjoying this, aren't you....... :laugh:


----------



## Frederic (Apr 12, 2009)

I agree with Colt24. You have a good base there. More hard work and those biceps will be fantastic. That's what Ilike, bro! Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frederic (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah! I'm with Inggasson. Be patient, man, and give us really something great to look at. That's what it's all about, isn't it? The display you're going to give us!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I hope so lol.

Guess we'll see how it all looks on the 25th May!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a sight worth seeing.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Lets see how the "fat burners" go first. They weren't to succesful the first time, however I was taking them wrongly.

I think I may have underestimated the amount of fat to go really, looking side on I'm still a chubby little boy. Front on and back on I'm fine.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

NO YOU FCKING ARE NOT. GET IT????

Zara, tickle him.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Lets see how the "fat burners" go first. They weren't to succesful the first time, however I was taking them wrongly.
> 
> I think I may have underestimated the amount of fat to go really, looking side on I'm still a chubby little boy. Front on and back on I'm fine.


The amount you're working out, Chris, you shouldn't need fat burners! (Though taking them prob won't do any harm.)

Just step away from the worthless carbs - like crumble and custard! :laugh:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Cardio + good diet > fat burners.

Horrid, but true. Also, much cheaper...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes I know, but Apple crumble is one of the 5 a day and I won't have it any other way :tongue:

At the end of the day, they are only going to assisst, and I'm not trying to cut for a BB competition here, it's just so I can look good over the summer on the beach thats all. Talking around 10% BF not 4 

It's just really hard to get good clean food on here. It's fine to get all the protein I need for muscle building, more than fine infact. Unfortunately all of the other stuff that gets lumped on the food isn't to good for the "lean" part  So a little assistance is all that is required me thinks


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

However, if saying things like that gets Zara to tickle me then I am a fat, fat boy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> It's just really hard to get good clean food on here. It's fine to get all the protein I need for muscle building, more than fine infact. Unfortunately all of the other stuff that gets lumped on the food isn't to good for the "lean" part  So a little assistance is all that is required me thinks


That surprises me a little. I thought there was a carvery-style restaurant on AU, so surely you can pick and choose?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> That surprises me a little. I thought there was a carvery-style restaurant on AU, so surely you can pick and choose?


Yes - x2.

Eat all the protein you can get, include some oils and fats, eat loadsa fruit and just enuff complex carbs for workout energy - but avoid all the sugary starchy crap...

Surely this is possible on your floating palace!?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Unfortunately, not quite.

Some of the food is, erm, dry lets say. So you need to add things like gravy to make it edible. Alot of pre-ordered food is covered in sauce.

There is a buffet but it changes it's theme each night, some of which are, erm, different lets say.

I hate seafood as well, which is a bummer as most of the food the cook is seafood.

The ship isn't geared up to serve healthy food remember, it's all geared up for poncy french cuisine.

Like I say though, getting the protein in is easy, just trying to limit the other stuff thats hard.

I am very good at avoiding sugary starchy crap though, and most of my meals are low carbs. Just a little rice or a few potatoes. I would up the cardio but jeez my calves are killing me as it is with this 10% incline malarky. MASSIVE DOMS yesterday!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Actually nothing much wrong with tasty French sauces on steaks, chicken and the like - mainly butter and olive oil which are fine. It's the fast carbs and sugars that're the killers!

You're MAD not to eat seafood - MMMMMMM! so good for you - all those prawns and mussels and fish..! PROTEIN!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mmmm salmon, tuna, red snapper, huge prawns..... *drool*


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Mmmm salmon, tuna, red snapper, huge prawns..... *drool*


Are red snappers communist homosexuals?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry guys, I know what I put into the water 

No way I want to eat that again 

Actually I like Haddock and Cod though strangely and tuna from a can. Weird 

Gotta look hot for the beach though!!! Thats my goal, so another 60 mins of 10% calf shagging cardio today!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Gotta look hot for the bitches though!!! Thats my goal, so another 60 mins shagging today!!


Fixed.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I wish, no bitches for me. Still only men I seem to attract.

So unless shagging is now another word for reading a book and sleeping then I'm sh1t out of luck.

Got a busy day tomorrow, SOUTHAMPTON. Never thought I would be happy to see that place....

Oh, and I change shifts as well, onto the 8-12, which means a lot more civilised AND a more normal diet routine 

Get breakfast as well, so porridge for me  What can I add to the porridge to make it better?? Maybe some whey protein? I see Ronnie Coleman using something called Grit?

And no, seamen is not an option!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Grit?? Sure he wasn't talking about grits? Huge difference. Grits are very common as part of breakfast in the States, especially the South. I think it's made from corn or something. And hurrah for a more normal shift, that means I can mail you at normal times.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Grits, yes, maybe. Grit might work. Some animals chew stones.

Will probably just add whey to be honest as if I have shakes in the morning it upsets my stomach, don't know why. Probs 2 scoops whey me thinks.

Off to buy protein bars tomorrow as well as fillers instead of shakes. Try and get some otehr bits and pieces as well.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Still using GNC?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Meh, just for top ups when I get to Southampton.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hope you're sleeping with the manager for enough discounts to get the prices down to the RRP.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

nah, it's ok if you're just buying a couple of things though.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Fixed.


You calling me a bitch?? :laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Get breakfast as well, so porridge for me  What can I add to the porridge to make it better?? Maybe some whey protein? I see Ronnie Coleman using something called Grit?
> 
> And no, seamen is not an option!


Grits is generally considered unfit for human consumption outside the Deep South 

Whey is fine, but get one that tastes nice....if I'm ever unfortunate enough to have to eat porridge *gag*, I add vanilla whey (Extreme and Pro Pep are nice) and maybe a few raisins :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmmmmm raisins


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> mmmmmmm raisins


Lol are you feeling OK?? :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I lurve raisins and sultana's. The greatest fruit in the world.


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

Yup raisins in your oats taste great, they have lots of cals though, I can reccomend ISO 2 whey in strawberry flavour mixed with oats, a certain mr mcdonald sells it online and in his shop at a very good price.... The complete whey even has bits of strawberry in it...

P.B.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I lurve raisins and sultana's. The greatest fruit in the world.


put them in dry oats, few nuts too if you like, and pour protein over.

Bodybuilders musili  :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> put them in dry oats, few nuts too if you like, and pour protein over.
> 
> Bodybuilders musili  :thumbup1:


Oops was just peeping so do excuse me for interjecting ...but great tip - I am going to try it now - need all the help I can get re protein intake :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> mmmmmmm raisins


Step away from the raisins!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Step away from the raisins!


Full of fibre though, and arguably better than apple crumble and custard (only a handful, mind) :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> Oops was just peeping so do excuse me for interjecting ...but great tip - I am going to try it now - need all the help I can get re protein intake :thumb:


Tastes awesome..... is my favourite meal on diet :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just spoke with Mr Chris as he's back in Blighty for a few hours. He's just been stuffing his fat face in Pizza Slut and is now stocking up supplies for the next three weeks. Apparently the weather is good there and there are lots of girls in skimpy shirts and short skirts...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Just spoke with Mr Chris as he's back in Blighty for a few hours. He's just been stuffing his fat face in Pizza Slut and is now stocking up supplies for the next three weeks. Apparently the weather is good there and there are lots of girls in skimpy shirts and short skirts...


I saw the pizza lol..... :lol:

He needs to find a proper supplement shop though........

Shame I couldn't think of a suitable excuse to be in Soton today.....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Just spoke with Mr Chris as he's back in Blighty for a few hours. He's just been stuffing his fat face in Pizza Slut and is now stocking up supplies for the next three weeks. Apparently the weather is good there and there are lots of girls in skimpy shirts and short skirts...


i might go down/up/left/right and touch some lady bits


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> Oops was just peeping so do excuse me for interjecting ...but great tip - I am going to try it now - need all the help I can get re protein intake :thumb:


I've been interjected by a lot worse


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yip. Nice to be back in england for a few hours. Next time i'll be driving home 

No amazing news. Had a dirty huge pizza. Got my cassein whey and some omega 3. Also multi-vits and amino's

Bought some mixed dry vine fruits but now i'm confused if they're good or bad!

Oh, and more importantly. Guess who has a squat rack. Smaller than expected, but it will do nicely 

For once, yes, the girls in soithampton were HOT. Changed slot since I was last here


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> I've been interjected by a lot worse


I can imagine.... :thumb:

tried it - and yes - it was nice I am happy to report

Lovin' what you have done with yourself btw


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I must say, you did sound quite happy on the phone. I loved the bit where you trailed off mid-sentence because some skirt walked past. Ah, shore leave :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Y...
> 
> Bought some mixed dry vine fruits but now i'm confused if they're good or bad!


Enjoy them - but as a reward and treat - they're full of sugar! :whistling:



> For once, yes, the girls in soithampton were HOT. Changed slot since I was last here


It's just channels, mate! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

But how were the men?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> But how were the men?


If you ever find a hot bloke in Hants, Darren, let me know (present company excepted and all that...)


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm sure there'll be plenty in Portsmouth in 2 weeks. :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> I can imagine.... :thumb:
> 
> tried it - and yes - it was nice I am happy to report
> 
> Lovin' what you have done with yourself btw


Cheers pet.

Was wondering how long it would take you to get in here :whistling:

Did you use milk or water for the Protein?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> If you ever find a hot bloke in Hants, Darren, let me know (present company excepted and all that...)


I know a few...they're all straight though...and attached :sad:



dmcc said:


> I'm sure there'll be plenty in Portsmouth in 2 weeks. :thumb:


Oh hell yeah!!!!!!

There'll be one missing though...... :crying:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh hell yeah!!!!!!
> 
> There'll be one missing though...... :crying:


Sowwy :sad:

Are you feeling alright tonight Bek, you'vr given me like hundred compliments!!

Even offering to push on my bum as I'm to tall to spot properly for squats 

I'm starting to feel a bit special :tongue:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Sowwy :sad:
> 
> Are you feeling alright tonight Bek, you'vr given me like hundred compliments!!
> 
> ...


Why would I not give you compliments?? :confused1:

Not that you believe them anyway.........

I will also offer to lie on the floor with my tongue out to encourage you to go ATG.......or my chest if my tongue isn't long enough..... :thumb:

Mmmmm pert male bottom......... :drool:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I must say, you did sound quite happy on the phone. I loved the bit where you trailed off mid-sentence because some skirt walked past. Ah, shore leave :thumb:


Priceless..... 



windsor81 said:


> I'm starting to feel a bit special :tongue:


You ARE a bit special sunshine...... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Z 

I had my first breakfast of champions today 

Bowl of porridge with 2 scoops whey and a few raisans.

3 egg white, ham and cheese Omlettes.

Yummy.

Although the whole mixing of whey and porridge didn't work out to well to be honest.

Will try Zara's trick tomorrow as soon as I figure out whether to use water or milk


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Make porridge first. Then add whey.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest and Tri's

*Flat bench*

warmup

15 x bar

10 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

working sets

5 x 120kg (may have been 122.5kg not sure)

1 x 130kg Didn't control the decent properly, nearly smashed my rib cage in, 2 sec breather then)

2 x 130kg

7 x 117.5kg

5 x 117.5kg

*Incline bench*

With my shiney new rack 

2 x 8 x 70kg

*Dips*

2 x 8 x 25kg

*CGBP*

2 x 8 x 95kg Shagged by this point....not in the way you'd like to Darren 

*Tri Pushdowns*

8 x 55kg

4 x 55kg

4 x 45kg

I have never EVER felt DOMS like I did leaving the gym today, I was in so much glorious pain it was unrel. I loved it. I had to stand in the shower for 5 mins just till it all calmed down so i could get dressed  I think mainly it was due to the fact that the weather today is shockingly bad, we are all over the place, so my stabilising muscles must have been working overload.

So 130 for 3 in this weather I am well chuffed 

One thing though for all you guys who know such things, am I ok to sub my PWO shake for a full meal. The meal is within 20 mins of the workout. Or do I have to get that instant hit from a shake?

Or does it mean I can cheat a little with my PWO meal as it is PWO and I need dirty carbs to replenish :whistling:

I'll wait till I get a response to that and then post up my diet change 

Cheers Peeps


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice one!

I'm doing back today so I want to be incapable of moving by the time I'm done, and to justify a very long hot bath later... :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well it's a sad old world where you get a great 130 for 3 and then end up on the 2nd page with only one comment from a friend.

Thanks Bek, at least you don't forget about me.

I'm off for a huff now.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Well it's a sad old world where you get a great 130 for 3 and then end up on the 2nd page with only one comment from a friend.
> 
> Thanks Bek, at least you don't forget about me.
> 
> I'm off for a huff now.


Oh dry your eyes princess :lol:

Will rep you to make up for it just as soon as I can


----------



## SEXY JOE (Apr 14, 2009)

No source requests


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Thanks Z
> 
> I had my first breakfast of champions today
> 
> ...


I missed this post....

I put dry/raw oats in bowl, add few raisins, make your protein shake as you normally would (in my case, with equal mix of water and liquid egg whites, but do whatever suits you....) then pour over the top :thumbup1:

I cant stand porridge. Makes me yak :crying:



SEXY JOE said:


> HELLO IM JOE FROM CHELSEA NEAR YOU HOWEVER IM VERY KEEN IN TRYING TO BUY SOME ROYDS FOR ME TO GO BACK TO THE GYM AND WORK OUT HOWEVER I HAD A GUY WH OWAS SELLING ME STUFF IN SOHO BUT HE NO LONGER HAS THE NUMBER AND IM IN ASAP WANTING SOME DO YOU KNOW IF YOU CAN GET SOME OR DO YOU HOLD THEM IF SO PLEASE CALL ME ON 07939739914 VERY MUCH HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON


Oh would you just bugger off and stop spamming the place you fcuking spaz...... ffs.

Look Chris. Your very first journal spam pmsfl...... :ban:

EDIT: Just seen the avvy pic :lol: :lol: :lol: OMG..........


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> I will also offer to lie on the floor with my tongue out to encourage you to go ATG.......or my chest if my tongue isn't long enough..... :thumb:
> 
> Mmmmm pert male bottom......... :drool:


This needed to be bumped. 

Nice bench Chris, damn you are getting strong as hell. :thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

SEXY JOE said:


> HELLO IM JOE FROM CHELSEA NEAR YOU HOWEVER IM VERY KEEN IN TRYING TO BUY SOME ROYDS FOR ME TO GO BACK TO THE GYM AND WORK OUT HOWEVER I HAD A GUY WH OWAS SELLING ME STUFF IN SOHO BUT HE NO LONGER HAS THE NUMBER AND IM IN ASAP WANTING SOME DO YOU KNOW IF YOU CAN GET SOME OR DO YOU HOLD THEM IF SO PLEASE CALL ME ON 07939739914 VERY MUCH HOPE TO HEAR FROM YOU SOON


i have some royds for you pal, theyre down my pants and are orals :tongue: (incidentally this is exactly what i said to a young lady in brannigans on friday night as i dropped my pants)

chrsi - stop being gay so you lifted 130? i want more


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

SEXY JOE

Next post for source requests will result in a ban.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Start of journal...........(below)



windsor81 said:


> Squat - 110kg 5 x 5
> 
> Deadlift - 120kg 5 x 5 (although just pulled my hamstring today)
> 
> ...


Current (below)



windsor81 said:


> Chest and Tri's
> 
> *Flat bench*
> 
> ...


Great progress Chris. Just looked back to the start of the journal to see how your lifts matched up. Blowing your old PB's out of the water. Great to see mate. Keep up that drive:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I cant stand porridge. Makes me yak :crying:


Oh thank god - it's not just me then!!!! :lol:



davetherave said:


> i have some royds for you pal, theyre down my pants and are orals :tongue: (incidentally this is exactly what i said to a young lady in brannigans on friday night as i dropped my pants)
> 
> chrsi - stop being gay so you lifted 130? i want more


PMSL!!!! Did she take you up on the offer? No wonder you pull all the classy birds, Dave :laugh:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Well it's a sad old world where you get a great 130 for 3 and then end up on the 2nd page with only one comment from a friend.
> 
> Thanks Bek, at least you don't forget about me.
> 
> I'm off for a huff now.


hey Chris ........

I was following your thread regularly ..didn't drop a line for a while though ....good improvement in lifts ...keep up the good work


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Oh thank god - it's not just me then!!!! :lol:
> 
> PMSL!!!! Did she take you up on the offer? No wonder you pull all the classy birds, Dave :laugh:


i honestly cant remember i remember screams as they realised i was infact hung like a genetically modified donkey, i think that intimidated them so i didnt pull, scardey cats hahaha


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i honestly cant remember i remember screams as they realised i was infact hung like a genetically modified donkey, i think that intimidated them so i didnt pull, scardey cats hahaha


Hmm do we get to see proof of this donkeyness?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes Chris we love your bench, etc., now come here for some bummage.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> Yes Chris we love your bench, etc., now come here for some bummage.


Darren sure has a way with words.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

FFS, a woman called sexy Joe popsts in my journal and Hacks kicks her back out :cursing:

To be fair though Zara, my journal is 90% spam anyway so I can't really complain 

Cheers guys for the comments :wub:

Legs today

*Squat*

oh yyyyyyeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhh, back squatting again.

Warmup sets

15 x bar

10 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

working sets

8 x 120kg

3 x 140kg (should have done more)

2 x 12 x 100kg

*Leg extensions*

2 x 10 x 97.5kg

*Standing single Leg Curls*

12 x 25kg

12 x 27.5kg

So there we go, back squatting. I love it.

Just wanted to ease in, check form, not smash anything silly till I get myself used to squatting again.

Bad news is my new squat rack is only rated to 150kg and I'm doing 140 for 3 easy.

Sure it will be good to 200kg if I don't bang the weights down.

Knee supports did the trick, didn't use wraps.

Bit awkward on the RC, but I'm sure i will get used to it.

All below parallel which I have never managed till I altered my stance. I actually jam my feet onto the sides of the squat rack to judge the distance of spacing. Bang on 

Seems I underestimated the width of my shoulders and so my feet were to narrow before, which in turn stopped me getting my ar5e down low enough!

so, happy days 

Do I get extra bummage for squatting again Darren 

maybe put some leg shots up now for before and after comparisons??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes you do.

Be careful with how much weight you do put on that rack, you may need to do more volume. Not ideal for your goals I know, but you need to build your legs up. Also be VERY careful of your RC - make sure you warm up and stretch properly.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

You already know my thoughts but I'll post here anyway so you can feel the love :wub:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Careful with that rack mate. Keep it up mate. ur doing well.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Seeing as I am now starting squats again, I thought it would be a good time to stick some pics up to show before and after on legs.

These ones will be the before ones. Lets hope they grow fast :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not bad there muscle to start with to be honest.

Lets make them bigger though


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

your pic shows some already prepared base ...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

meh, leg extensions and curls only really mate. Plus cardio. So hopefully they will grow like weeds (as Bek says). If i an get them like that with hardly any trainining.

Plus the benefits to the rest of my body will be huge.

Quite chuffed


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

sure they will grow ..how much break you took from squat


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

erm, well I've never really done any to be honest.

Last time I was home I did 4 weeks worth, which is basically 4 sessions, and before that, probably 3 months and 3 months since as well. Not been ideal. Now though I have my beloved rack!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

is there a part of your body that is not coming along nicely? if so please post pictures of that part only from now on 

good going pal, have you dreamt of the squat rack yet? go on be honest 

theyre impressive numbers, especially considering your break from squatting pal, keep it up or i'll punch you in the face


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK your legs are a bit better than I thought - not actually that skinny. There's a nice shape there already and you've got something to work with. Nice calves too.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe leg extensions and curls do work 

Don't worry dave, I shall post a pic of my pen1s soon enough, that is not going anywhere :cursing: 

I'm actually really pleased with those pics. I thought they were a lot skinnier than that. Although I think if you look at me in the whole, they do look smaller as I am quite tall.

Anyways, lets see how much I can make them grow. Just been reading again about how squats will help make the rest of your body grow to new levels. Lets hope so


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That they do. They release natural GH.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> FFS, a woman called sexy Joe popsts in my journal and Hacks kicks her back out :cursing:
> 
> To be fair though Zara, my journal is 90% spam anyway so I can't really complain


lol sexy joe was definately a man not a woman pmsl.....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh....damn :cursing:

I really need to learn the difference!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Man - one bum.

Woman - two bums.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Which is best.

2 is definately sometimes better than one. however sometimes 2 just makes it unnecessarily confusing!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Maybe leg extensions and curls do work
> 
> Don't worry dave, I shall post a pic of my pen1s soon enough, that is not going anywhere :cursing:
> 
> ...


you can put a stone on easy training with squats if you ask me mate, a stone of lower body muscle

cracking exercise if only i could do more :cursing:

dmcc - two bottoms are better then one i agree, two of everything is better, just ask hitler :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Drop the extentions and hit the squats.

Biggest GH and T release along with deads.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers hacks.

Yeah, I have only just managed to get a squat rack, which is really the first time since I started training properly, so I am looking forward to hammering it.

The extensions and the curls should be ok as an ancillary though right? Just 2 x 8 on each?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Cheers hacks.
> 
> Yeah, I have only just managed to get a squat rack, which is really the first time since I started training properly, so I am looking forward to hammering it.
> 
> The extensions and the curls should be ok as an ancillary though right? Just 2 x 8 on each?


no, he said drop them and i agree

don't start overtraining or i wont be a happy chimp!!! :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> OK your legs are a bit better than I thought - not actually that skinny. There's a nice shape there already and you've got something to work with. Nice calves too.


Lol that's exactly what I told him....:laugh:



windsor81 said:


> Don't worry dave, I shall post a pic of my pen1s soon enough, that is not going anywhere :cursing:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Perving as promised........very long legs too - all that potential - just think how much meat you could pack onto them!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Nice going sailor boy

Keep the 2 sets leg extensions in, Med heavy

Ignore the betas


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joe.

Nice to see you in here 

Ok, noted, squats and extensions. Simples 

Had to cut my cardio day short yesterday. Only 45 mins due to leg DOMS.

Switched equipment around as well.

15mins treadmill, 12% incline, 6.0kph, crippled my calfs

15mins bike

15 mins Xtrainer.

Next time I think I will have my rest day for cardio after legs, give them time for recovery.

Delts today, best go back and see how much I'm supposed to be pushing.

I'll try not to overtrain Dave, although sometimes I do get carried away 

You can punch me anytime you want, then Bek can kiss me better :tongue:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Delts today.

Not a bad one. turns out my squat rack is quite awkward for MP.

Rigging up some solutions next time.

ships moving a bit but good.

Reckon on chest day I need to drop the angle for the Incline press as my delts maybe getting hit to much.

*Military press*

15 x bar

10 x 40kg

8 x 60kg

Working sets

4 x 75kg

1.5 x 85kg *PB*

2 x 80kg

2 x 5 x 65kg

*Side raises*

2 x 8 x 17.5kg

*Front raise*

2 x 8 x 30kg

Good session. Stick at 85kg next time and see if i can squeeze the 3 out.

Deads in 2 days. Not got the usual fear. I think that week where i dropped back drastically took the fear away when I realised it isn't the end of the world and you just pick it back up next time.

having said that, I am hoping for 200 - 205kg this time, we'll see 

Peace out


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fooking heavy pressing mate. Actually jealous, my MP has slacked off in recent weeks, ever since I put it in after chest. At least I have the excuse that my shoulders and tris are already torched by the time it comes to MP.

Inclines - I set my bench at a fairly shallow angle, probably not more than 30-40 degrees. More than that and I can feel the delts taking a hammering.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

yeah, I've been using 45° maybe more.

Will be dropping it to 35° next week.

May explain why my upper chest is lagging slightly!

I am loving delts days at the moment


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

And your delts seem to be responding. Hope the legs do the same


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> Fooking heavy pressing mate. Actually jealous, my MP has slacked off in recent weeks, ever since I put it in after chest. At least I have the excuse that my shoulders and tris are already torched by the time it comes to MP.
> 
> Inclines - I set my bench at a fairly shallow angle, probably not more than 30-40 degrees. More than that and I can feel the delts taking a hammering.


Yep - good lifts young man!!!

I set the bench at around 30 degrees for inclines too - def works the pecs more :thumb:



windsor81 said:


> I am loving delts days at the moment


Please tell me your secret


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris, Darren, Beklet - incline presses do much less for the pecs than people think..! The greater the incline the more the shoulders do the work.

Declines are the thing, or failing that flat bench presses...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Chris, Darren, Beklet - incline presses do much less for the pecs than people think..! The greater the incline the more the shoulders do the work.
> 
> Declines are the thing, or failing that flat bench presses...


I know this, but some of us can't do bench without causing injury, or declines due to dwarfism :lol:

Besides, my middle and lower pecs are hidden, somewhat :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I know this, but some of us can't do bench without causing injury, or declines due to dwarfism :lol:
> 
> Besides, my middle and lower pecs are hidden, somewhat :whistling: :whistling:


Phew! Arf arf! :laugh:

Seriously though, inclines don't do as much for upper pecs as is believed.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> Phew! Arf arf! :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, inclines don't do as much for upper pecs as is believed.


True...but it's a comfort thing for me  That and the fact al the flat benches and machines are usually occupied and I'm too impatient to wait


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Phew! Arf arf! :laugh:
> 
> Seriously though, inclines don't do as much for upper pecs as is believed.


agree they hit the delts mainly, even with the slightest of inclines

if they didnt cripple my delt id drop inclines to shoulder/leg day and do declines inplace of them on chest day

look at dorian :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just as well I only do 2 sets to finish off and lead into MP...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I also only do 2 sets of 8, not a major amount.

I also do Dips, due to not have a Decline bench.

Actually chest day is my busiest day, and as I progress I can see me dropping some things from that day, but for now I am happy.

Just proves how much I was overtraining before, jeez. Really feel alot better now, and a lot stronger and bigger. Glad you intervened when you did pro.

Also eating alot better now. Using Zara's magic shake in the morning, with water this time ad milk was horrible.

Need another shake or feed in the morning, but thats easily fixed.

Now is it ok that I am having solid lunch instead of a shake PWO????


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Chris, Darren, Beklet - *incline presses do much less for the pecs than people think..! The greater the incline the more the shoulders do the work*.
> 
> Declines are the thing, or failing that flat bench presses...


Damm.. why you had to say that .. I was planning on swapping my current two time/week benching with Incline ...i have read/heard that incline isolates the pec more because in flat back and shoulder are also greatly involved which is not the case in incline (around 40 degree)....my gym doesn't have a decent decline ...and I am stuck with my bench poundage ..

Chris great going mate, about extensions you can also do them as a warm up before squats ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You could do db inclines and do a more palms facing to work more upper chest and less delts. So inclines it is once again for upper chest.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

DB's oonly go up to 25kg though unfortunately.

I'll jst try lower incline for now and see how that goes.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> You could do db inclines and do a more palms facing to work more upper chest and less delts. So inclines it is once again for upper chest.


as in a suicide grip? your a braver man then me if you're incline pressing 100kg+ with a suicide grip :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just dropping in cos I've been neglectful and crap :wub:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great info provider

I like db inclines at a low incline I do feel them in the chest but there done after my declines 

Great military pressing chris I felt like crying when I read that workout:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Woohoo trouble - thought would pass through your living room whilst no-one was watching Eastenders...

It's all quiet so I am safe ... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're welcome in my living room any time sweetheart xxx

Back and bi's today.

Dropped some exercises today, as quite frankly, I couldn't be fecked 

*Deads*

warmup

10 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

working sets

5 x 185kg

1 x 205kg

1.5 x 200kg

2 x 5 x 160kg

*Chins*

2 x 6 x BW need to modify the set up slightly to get the most out of this.

*DB curls*

2 x 8 x 22kg

That was it.

Reason being I didn't sleep a wink last night. To much running round in my head, my kidneys were playing up as well which didn't help. So no food today either due to sickness and blah blah blah blah.

Easy to make excuses.

Still 205 and a 200 is not to be sniffed at.

So I have made a conscious decision to take 7 days off. I am in the Carribean, the sun is shining and I need a rest, so screw it, I'm having one. Not going to take a full "workout" week off as that is 10 days now, 7 will do of just lying around tanning 

Then I will have a 7 day blast on the homeward stretch before home time. Then have a look at things at home re. training with Darren and weekends at expos and such like. Work something out.

Anywaym, shower and sun are calling.


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Chris ..good work mate ...

I was wondering in deads are you able to maintain 100% form in last two sets ..


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Enjoy Chris


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> You're welcome in my living room any time sweetheart xxx


Hey thanks mate.

You talking to me right? :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Hey thanks mate.
> 
> You talking to me right? :whistling:


And me?

Nice workout - a rest every so often is good - no need to make me jealous about the Caribbean, eh? 

But there is lovely sun here too - does mean all the muffin top is out though....(but not mine) :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Wooo a week off for being lazy and tanning. Bitch. But what a high to end on!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Hey thanks mate.
> 
> You talking to me right? :whistling:





Beklet said:


> And me?


Whoever has the most rep power 

I haven't had reps for a while :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers the rest of you guys. I really think the rest will be good. However in my true style. I've decided against a full week off.

Seems daft to take a full week off from legs when I have only just started training them, so in my 7 days off I reckon 2 sessions of squats with a little leg extension will be ok for me. Get those weels turning.

Knew I couldn't manage a full week off 

By the way guys, 27 degrees today :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah whatever. When I looked at your webcam earlier you were in the middle of nowhere. It was 19 in London today, that's saying something.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ragahav said:


> Hey Chris ..good work mate ...
> 
> I was wondering in deads are you able to maintain 100% form in last two sets ..


Hi Ragahav,

100% lockout, put it that way. If you're pushing yourself to the max though then I believe that the last rep or two.

Just don't injure yourself when you have to dry hump the bar the last few inch's 

Of course you should never start a rep with the intention of bad form, and always make sure you set yourself properly. You don't normally get a second chance if you mess up a deadlift!!

I believe I read Hacks or Winger made that mistake unhooking a trailer if my memoy is correct.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Darren, just wait till I rock up to that expo, tanned and lookin shexy.

You my friend are going to be ina whole world of happy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be at a BB/PL expo, grabbing freebies and within spitting distance of BHX for some planespotting. I'll be happy as a pig in ****.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

and me and my tan of course :cursing:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, you are digging yourself a big a55ed whole sir!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Freebies and a few planes, it's all good.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

meh, plenty more fish in the sea!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dmcc said:


> It was 19 in London today, that's saying something.


Degrees?

It is freaking 92 right now at work outside, and into the 100's in the valley today.

Its pretty freaking hot today. Saturday it is supposed to be 62.

30 degrees diffrence in just 5 days.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Get the shirt off Hacks and get in the sun man!!!

Cheaper than MT2


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

19 degrees C = about 66 degrees F.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Whoever has the most rep power
> 
> I haven't had reps for a while :whistling:


rep tart - there's me thinking I was spesh - fickle ... :001_tt2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You are spesh 

Check you out all posting up in here now 

Bout bloody time!!!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

it was that new avvy - everyone loves a sexy bit of back muscle....doesn't matter if its not really you ......we forgive you....... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

ooooooo, I like you 

did you see my bum pic yet?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> ooooooo, I like you
> 
> did you see my bum pic yet?


hahaha why did i decide to reply after this post?

i imagine it resembled jabba the hutts face on a bad day


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ScottyDog said:


> hey guys, ive jusat started a 2week cycle of (M1T 10mg for week1 then 20mg for week2)
> 
> i know how essential the PCT is but im strugling with the products. Im currently taking 1000mg of milk thistle but i cant find anywere with 6 oxo in stock for my PCT then someone said clomid... would this do this trick?? Please help


good luck in your quest to emulate elvis and die on the toilet


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

M1T is some nasty stuff


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Where did you get that quote from?

have you been lowering my post count again Hackskii :cursing:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Where did you get that quote from?
> 
> have you been lowering my post count again Hackskii :cursing:


nah don't worry mate, me and hacks had a little talk and decided that he is moderator, and me as tea boy/girl would have a little joke and make it look like i'd quoted a troll when infact there was no post

calm down dear it's only a commercial


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Page 2???? Tut tut I know you're off sunning yourself but still..... :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> ooooooo, I like you
> 
> did you see my bum pic yet?


Cannot find your ass anywhere ..............hmmmm probably hairy anyway :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah, maybe i will post it again just for you ladies 

Just passing through, have done absolutely nothing in days now other than eat cr*p and lie in the sun. Loving the relaxation at the moment.

Have to get the tan up to a suitable level before I get home or else it will look a bit to obvious when I start using MT2!!!

Other than that, off ashore today in St Maarten, having a dilema as to whether I should buy an i-touch which I don't need, or an ishuffle, which I also don't need!

Hire car confirmation came through today though


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

it's a hard life innit ...............fecker


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Lazy (unt.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

we want brown glutes pic anyway so get it out on that beach and get snapping .....


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

He'll put up a brown glutes pic the day after he meets Darren at the Birmingham Expo...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Inggasson said:


> He'll put up a brown glutes pic the day after he meets Darren at the Birmingham Expo...


euggggghhhhh :ban:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

What is on there and when I could see them cheek to cheek so to speak .....?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

:lol: :laugh:

Are you not going?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:innocent:I'm on a different page mate ............I feel perhaps I am too innocent ....right over my head ........:innocent:lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I was referring to the BodyPower Expo. lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Jem, it's the body power expo in Birmingham on the 9th and 10th May.

Actually, I'm looking for a place to stay........fancy a drink :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Hey Jem, it's the body power expo in Birmingham on the 9th and 10th May.
> 
> Actually, I'm looking for a place to stay........fancy a drink :whistling:


Such a tart chris aren't you ? .......aye canny, if it includes kebab I'm in ....... :whistling:

Dunno what that one is - I am at NABBA Midlands on 10th May in Brierly Hill - will have to look this one up .....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Kebab or curry's, I'm easy 

There's a load of people off here heading in. I'll be doing both days, 9th and 10th.

Some guys are only doing one or t'other.

Might be a good idea to stay away from me though, I will be starting MT2 by then. Does strange things to a man!

I just need Darren now to reming me which hotel i am supposed to be booking!

I am the least organised person in the world!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll be there, easily spotted by my favourite T-shirt!










:lol: :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Avoid Apple products, they are the work of the devil.

Book the Etap Birmingham Airport, www.etaphotel.com but do it quickly as it may sell out. It's at most a 20 minute walk from the NEC.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, last day off tomorrow.

Shall be spent on the beach in Barbados.

Going to try and get some pics, see how the tan looks 

Then back to a week solid hard training and normal (ish) diet. May even get back to posting on here more often!!

Although with the help of the winged one I think we've done a pretty good spamming job tonight


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Kebab or curry's, I'm easy
> 
> There's a load of people off here heading in. I'll be doing both days, 9th and 10th.
> 
> ...


*I am starting MT2 on Sunday !- have the little bottle here and getting it all mixed up tomorrow *

*Bit scared actually - wtf *

*Peeps at the gym sorting it out for me have been eagerly pointing out the side affects ......*

*It may not actually be such a good idea to meet * :thumb: :thumb *:*


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, last day off tomorrow.
> 
> Shall be spent on the beach in Barbados.
> 
> ...


Yay good, you've been missed!

As for the MT2 - have been very tempted by this but the side effect of nausea puts me off somewhat.....


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

....they say Bek that if you have it before going to sleep then you dont feel the nausea [scuse lack of apostrophes cannot be assed with them today] but then if it makes you randy how do you get to sleep??????


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> ....they say Bek that if you have it before going to sleep then you dont feel the nausea [scuse lack of apostrophes cannot be assed with them today] but then if it makes you randy how do you get to sleep??????


Nah that's bollocks...lol a mate of mine tried that, then couldn't get to sleep cos she felt so damn queasy.......

Randy makes no odds - I'm used to that, but if i feel sick, I wake up anyway :sad:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

:blinkooh burst my bubble why dont you ....


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Chris,

how's it going mate ...just dropped in to say hi ..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i've not been in here for a bit but fancied a cuddle any chance of sorting me out honey monster?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK Dave but only because you asked so nicely.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> OK Dave but only because you asked so nicely.


my mother always said "when you want a hug off a big gay fella always use manners"

she'd be so proud i still do


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jem said:


> *It may not actually be such a good idea to meet * :thumb: :thumb *:*


I disagree :whistling:

A few guys have said that if you take it before bed then the effect will be less.

I think you have to be pretty tired and then you just sleep through.

Darren/Dave, you're both on for man hugs


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I disagree :whistling:
> 
> A few guys have said that if you take it before bed then the effect will be less.
> 
> ...


Except when you wake up on your stomach with a mouth full of sick.......:sad:

That alone has just put me right off lol :laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Book the Etap Birmingham Airport, www.etaphotel.com but do it quickly as it may sell out. It's at most a 20 minute walk from the NEC.


Etaps are usuall sh1t.

I've stayed at the Novotel at Brum Airport which is nicer, did a killer Monkfish tail stuffed with prawns and spinach for very reasonable £


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I've stayed in Etaps in Berlin, Lille and Hamburg. No point in paying through the nose when all you want is a bed to sleep in and a shower.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I've stayed in Etaps in Berlin, Lille and Hamburg. No point in paying through the nose when all you want is a bed to sleep in and a shower.


yeah true, I didn't think the Novotel was more or much more though.

I stayed in an etap in Marsielle and it was honking


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's M****ille for you.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> my mother always said "when you want a hug off a big gay fella always use manners"
> 
> she'd be so proud i still do


That brought a tear to my eye. winger grabs tissue to wipe his eye and realized, that was the wrong tissue.....ooopsie


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sorry Wger, I should have put that tissue in the trash!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Sorry Wger, I should have put that tissue in the trash!


What were you doing saving it for bragging rights?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

this journal has become a disgusting gay fesh we now have man juic stained tissues as well?

who fancies a game of eat the biscuit?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

davetherave said:


> this journal has become a disgusting gay fesh we now have man juic stained tissues as well?
> 
> who fancies a game of eat the biscuit?


When you guys get together don't forget to take your camera's!!! :devil2:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

LOL fozy.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fozyspilgrims said:


> When you guys get together don't forget to take your camera's!!! :devil2:


hahaha im going nowhere near any of these people they all scare the 5hit out off me


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't feel loved no more... :crying:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I don't feel loved no more... :crying:


Neither do I.......:sad:

I love you but I'm not hairy or manly enough for you....


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I love you both you silly sausages 

Now come here and rub in my aftersun


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha i was in the middle of anger issues when i wrote that

you do all scare the 5hit out of me though but i needed to put a smiley after it

this one ( :lol: ) will do


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I love you both you silly sausages
> 
> Now come here and rub in my aftersun


Oooohhhhh yeah!!!!

Found some eye candy last night, after all!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Man, you guys are all in Portsmouth and I am fcuking rubbered.

I am going to be so ill soon 

FTW!!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I love you both you silly sausages
> 
> Now come here and rub in my aftersun


I have some very freshly made special cream for ya big guy. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, back in the gytoday after a week off, felt sick as a dog and still hungover from 2 nights ago. Got through it though and feel awesome now.

Although I may still puke.

Went in knowing that i wouldn't be as strong, but still happy with the lifts.

*Flat bench*

warm up

15 x bar

10 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg warming up to much, need to cut back.

Working sets

5 x 125kg

3 x 130kg

2 x 5 x 110kg

*Incline bench*

30° incline

2 x 8 x 70kg

*Dips*

1 x 15 x BW

1 x 12 x BW

*CGBP*

4 x 90kg

4 x 80kg

8 x 80kg

*Tri pushdowns*

2 x 8 x 50kg

now bed time for a while.

have a double date tonight, which will be a disaster. Luckily we are meeting loads of people in the bar afterwards, so i should be able to slope of


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Even with a two day old hangover Your still benching more than me aarrgghh :ban:  well done mate great benching


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, this is a damn funny gay thread.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

A two-day hangover? Girl. I love training with a hangover though, my sweat smells of booze...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Man, you guys are all in Portsmouth and I am fcuking rubbered.
> 
> I am going to be so ill soon
> 
> FTW!!!!!!


Oh dear...I got no drunken texts PMSL!!!



dmcc said:


> A two-day hangover? Girl. I love training with a hangover though, my sweat smells of booze...


Ha ha nice...makes you just want to go back to the pub though!!

So...how did it go?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris are you clean, I think I asked that before, but 275 lbs for 5 reps is good, I know I just did that yesterday...lol.

You have a good dead and bench press, next you will be saying you have a 9" personality. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Grower not a shower Wingman.

Yeah I'm clean. Dirty, but clean


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Chris are you clean, I think I asked that before, but 275 lbs for 5 reps is good, I know I just did that yesterday...lol.
> 
> :whistling:


agree with the sexy woman in the cowboy hat mate

I've just benched 268 for less reps and I agree 275 is impressive, especially for 5 reps

and dont be such a big gay al with the hangover excuse, I've been using that one for nearly 10 years now, get your own

you do however lift mans weights like a girl


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys....remember me 

Apologies for not getting on here much at the moment.

I am handing over to a new guy, while trying to take over from another guy. Busy!!!!!

Only 5 days go!!!!!!!!!

Legs today. again, with the week off and general slobbing and hangovers it wasn't anything special, however ny strength normally come back very quickly so I should be ok next week.

*Squats*

warmup

15 x bar

10 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

working

5 x 120kg

3 x 130kg

2 x 5 x 110kg

*Leg Extensions*

2 x 8 x 97.5kg

Quite happy with all of that really.

also been having more problems with my kidneys, buggers.

Dropped creatine, see if there are any negative effects from dropping it. If not I will leave it out for good. i am sure it isn't helping the kidney problem.

So, look forward to next week when I am home and I can catch up on here properly!!

:rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice squating mate :thumbup1:

I wouldn't of thought the creatine would affect them much if your drinking enough water but I bet all the booze hasn't helped :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah, I think you're probably right Joey my man!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> have a double date tonight, which will be a disaster. Luckily we are meeting loads of people in the bar afterwards, so i should be able to slope of


Soooo... How did the date go?? did you get any action??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ha, no mate. I managed to bail at the end, got very VERY drunk, but strangely managed to keep my clothes on this time


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As I said before, I sense a scene, possibly with an ex.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No, well, yes, there was, but it's cool.

I just needed a couple of nights to blow out and relax, thats what I did.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> As I said before, I sense a scene, possibly with an ex.


Oh god not again....lol they're the worst kind!

At least you'll not be cooped up, in a few days, will be free to escape the nutters and have some fun!!! :thumb:

I still want to see these unclothed pics though........


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

As I had no reply to my e-mail earlier...

I'll be blunt: Are you coming to London or not?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I replied numpty. Yes, but I am unsure of when, I will have a look at the dates I am home for soon though.

Maybe only one night and then drive in the morning though, not sure??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I replied numpty. Yes, but I am unsure of when, I will have a look at the dates I am home for soon though.
> 
> Maybe only one night and then drive in the morning though, not sure??


You mean a sexy drive with a full moon listening to nice soft romantic music?

I know Darren would be very thankfull for that.

You on the other hand migh have a bit of some pain. :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got the ibruprofen on standby Hacks, plus I can bite the steering whell for support.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I've got the ibruprofen on standby Hacks, plus I can bite the steering whell for support.


Nice, you go get him tiger:bounce:

See the bouncing?

That is what you will be doing at first....lol:lol:

You know what is strange?

I notice that in the UK being gay seems to be more accepted.

Here in the states it is moving that way but not nearly there yet at all, many crimes are on gays and some even accept this.

I am not this way, hell my brother in law is gay and has been forever.

I dont know why so many have a problem with it.

I have been to some gay bars and many times they buy me drinks.

I take their drinks but drive home alone.......


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm 90% convinced your brother is gay, let alone your brother in law 

Well, you are right in a way. Especially in the ol' south, however San Fran and New York, more cosmopolitan areas definately are more accepting.

To be honest all forms of hatred towards anyone, purely due to the fact that they are different is 100% down to ignorance and nothing else!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Nice, you go get him tiger:bounce:
> 
> See the bouncing?
> 
> ...


Despite all the guff in the media, British people are remarkably tolerant (the normal ones, anyway, not the thick bigots who are told what to think by the Daily Mail), and have generally been of the opinion that what people get up to in their own homes is their own business (this goes for most things of course, though not quite so good in the case of domestic violence, but still....), as long as they're not harming anyone


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I'm 90% convinced your brother is gay, let alone your brother in law
> 
> Well, you are right in a way. Especially in the ol' south, however San Fran and New York, more cosmopolitan areas definately are more accepting.
> 
> To be honest all forms of hatred towards anyone, purely due to the fact that they are different is 100% down to ignorance and nothing else!


Yes this is true about San Francisco, but remember many gays move there because most of the population is gay, that is a bit diffrent than having gays ni a non gay town and the people having them accepted.

Palm Springs is another place that has tons of gays, they actually are quite friendly, that place they walk hand in hand and you can tell right off the bat they are gay. You can tell by the way they walk, talk, dress.....

But they are the best servers in restaurants, I mean they are the absolute best.

I am very tollerant, except twards others that dont have a clue, or the stupid lazy ones that are walking excuses.....That, I have trouble tollerating.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well I will always hold my hands up to being one of the intolerant walking lazy excuses in the past. I was one of the biggets homophobes in the world.

Then i grew up and got a life. Realised I needed to stop worrying about what other people were getting up to and concentrate on my own mess!

Plus, cruise ships are no-where for homophobe's. You'd kill yourself in a day.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I have learned long ago that if you feel compelled in rediculing others, it robs your own happiness.

You build others up, the natural reaction is to build you up.........................So...........

If you think you have a monopoly on happiness, you will surely be short sited...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I'm 90% convinced your brother is gay, let alone your brother in law


winger get's offended and runs off with Chris's boy friend....lol

Why does everyone pick on the cute guy. :innocent:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well wasn't that deep 

Got your e-mail at work at gone 9 last night. I'll make sure the sheets are freshly laundered and will sprinkle rose petals.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmmmm, my favourite.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

new lows in gayness (now winger is in here)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I go everyone in here at the moment!! Awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

just stopped by to show some moral support


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> I'll make sure the sheets are freshly laundered and will sprinkle rose petals.


What color.....ooopsie, wrong thread...lol



davetherave said:


> new lows in gayness (now winger is in here)


I just took a math class and figured out that if I turn gay it doubles the numbers, just pointing out the obvious.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Red, of course. I want Chris to recreate that Mena Suvari scene from American Beauty.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am drunk again.....................but anything for you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I am drunk again.....................but anything for you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Give me about an hour to catch up with ya! :beer:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Naughty boy.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Naughty boy.


Somebody better spank me 

Delts today. Continuing to ease back in this week after my week off.

*Military press*

*
*

*
warmup*

*
*15 x bar

10 x 20

8 x 40

5 x 60

*working*

*
*5 x 70kg

3 x 75kg

2 x 5 x 65kg

*Lateral raises*

*
*2 x 8 x 17.5kg

*Front raises*

*
*2 x 8 x 25kg

Nice and simple and light weights, but still difficult after the week I had off being a lazy pig!!

Miss you all guys..........


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just think, in 48 hours you'll be tearing up the M3. Then three lovely weeks off to train your ass off and see people.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Somebody better spank me
> 
> Nice and simple and light weights, but still difficult after the week I had off being a lazy pig!!
> 
> Miss you all guys..........


Your wish......:laugh:

You think they're light? Should see what I'm doing....4 days on and DOMS in calves worse than ever PMSL!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Can't bloody weight.

Big plans for at home!!!!! Hopefully the next progress pics will be an amazing step forward!!!

Even with the week off though, I am convinced I am looking bigger now, weird eh!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You may well be. Rest and recovery are as important as shifting the weight, remember? If not more important.

I'm also doing progress photos tomorrow...... And just one week till you see me in the flesh (in the gent's toilets, pressed up against the cistern).


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Who's pressing who?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Who's pressing who?


looking at a comparison of the lifts i dont think you stand a chance pal

dominatrix and all that 5hit, i hope you enjoy a big hairy bear ripping at your genetalia


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

As a matter of fact Dave, I was just telling my mates the other day that was one of my fantasies


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> As a matter of fact Dave, I was just telling my mates the other day that was one of my fantasies


hahaha made me laugh mate, which is a shock seen as you said it :lol:

that is one thing i never want to see in life


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

i don't think you get a choice with Darren mate!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You do. Anal or oral. 

Tickets have been sent out now so you will have something on your welcome mat. Got a hotel sorted yet?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> You do. Anal or oral.


you surprise me there mate, i thought you'd of been a both man

incidentally i nearly got a bollo*king the other month at work for stating my opinion that with the girl out of accounts you would have to go from a55 to mouth

not a good idea :lol:

i think you should do it with mr windsor :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK: Anal, oral, both. How's that for a smörgåsbord?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

My dad already has them. No, I'll sort a hotel out soon though.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> My dad already has them. No, I'll sort a hotel out soon though.


what an unfortunate comment to come out with as we're talking about a55 to mouth

you sick sick man


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just noticed that myself. Damn you b#stards type fast.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I just noticed that myself. Damn you b#stards type fast.


i get excited when i think about your dad


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's a service he provides


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> It's a service he provides


as long as he'd more manly then you im not bothered what services he provides

but to be fair it isnt hard to be more manly then you, he just has to wear a dress :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I made that dress for him! Don't laugh!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I made that dress for him! Don't laugh!!!


what about the crotchless panties?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah, they're his own


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Got any pics of your dad.....lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Got any pics of your dad.....lol


ive got loads


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> ive got loads


You have loads and pics. :whistling:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Can't bloody weight.
> 
> Big plans for at home!!!!! Hopefully the next progress pics will be an amazing step forward!!!
> 
> Even with the week off though, I am convinced I am looking bigger now, weird eh!


Not at all - looking forward to the pics......



davetherave said:


> what an unfortunate comment to come out with as we're talking about a55 to mouth
> 
> you sick sick man


PMSL!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hmmm..Chris, do you look like your dad???  :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually, yes he does


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Actually, yes he does


a more muscular version


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Erm, actually, in his prime yes!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Erm, actually, in his prime yes!!


same here, takes the pi55 doesnt it :lol:

we're supposed to get the better genes :cursing:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Actually, yes he does





windsor81 said:


> Erm, actually, in his prime yes!!


Is he under 50....

:devil2: :devil2: :devil2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> same here, takes the pi55 doesnt it :lol:
> 
> we're supposed to get the better genes :cursing:


My dad's a right fat bastard...christ don't want a worse body than him!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadly not Bek, he's 54. Unlucky...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

This is a very, very strange conversation.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Sadly not Bek, he's 54. Unlucky...


Damn........:laugh:



dmcc said:


> This is a very, very strange conversation.


Yeah sorry - I'm being a sick puppy, I'll stop now.... :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So guys, this will be my last update for a while as tomorrow I am goign home.

Hopefully I will be online a little more then!

Just a light Back and bi's session today. Still easing back in after a week off, plus I didn't want massive DOMS driving home!!

*Deads*

warmup

10 x 60kg

8 x 100kg

4 x 140kg

working sets

5 x 180kg

3 x 195kg

2 x 5 x 150kg

*Lat pulldowns*

2 x 8 x 90kg no straps

*Wide grip rows*

2 x 8 x 80kg no straps

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 22kg

*Bicep curl machine*

2 x 8 x 50kg

so thats it guys, wish me luck for the 6 hour drive home, and I will speakt o you all soon

xxxx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

195 for 3 is still not to be sniffed at by any means.

Just think this time tomorrow you'll be back in your own bed - then just 5 days till Expo


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

OK, I'm here to play...but I'm all on me tod.... :crying:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know Bek, no-one cares about me anymore........


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I know Bek, no-one cares about me anymore........


Pfft you left me all on my own, all night! :crying:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you guys at the expo. Good lifts Chris


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I passed out I was so tired. Off to Asda to buy my food as soon as the hire car people get here.

Need to get my chicken. Just about to book hotel for Brum. My mate has stood me up the first day, he'll get there the Sunday though.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Morning Chris, I am trying to get there on the Saturday - but Puds [big fit bloke blue eyes - can say it, not spell it lol] is there on Sunday when I am at Nabba so bit gutted about that.... will see how I feel


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Big fit bloke with blue eyes.....erm, I think you'll find that's me angel cakes 

Hotel booked. Just staying at the Premier Travel inn, 2 secs from NEC, and I am used to travel inns so I will sleep better.

Just have to leave about 6 in the morning I guess to get there in time. Apparantly traffic getting into Brum is not to bad, so I should be ok. Really hate hotels and stuff so I don't want to stay the Friday night.

Cheers Ollie, it will be great to finally meet all you dudes in person. Then when you realise how beautiful and wonderful I am you will all come back to my journal and rep me like a pro


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice deads mate 195 for 3 is quality


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey, how's tricks with you?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Big fit bloke with blue eyes.....erm, I think you'll find that's me angel cakes
> 
> Hotel booked. Just staying at the Premier Travel inn, 2 secs from NEC, and I am used to travel inns so I will sleep better.
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm

C-h-r-i-s *vs* M-a-r-i-u-s-P-u-d-z-i-a-n-o-w-s-k-i :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're right pet, it's a no contest....................poor bloke didn't stand a chance


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> You're right pet, it's a no contest....................poor bloke didn't stand a chance


No you are right - I bet he has no sense of humour whatsoever :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Now you're back, do you think you could give me a good kicking? Thanks . . .


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

With pleasure sweety. Turn round, bend over and get ready to receive


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> With pleasure sweety. Turn round, bend over and get ready to receive


Chris that is smooth.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Chris that is smooth.


as your doctor used to say on innoculation day

"it's only a little pri*k, you won't feel a thing"


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back out from a day shopping.

Turns out my initial judgement of IKEA was a bit harsh. Picked up a great computer desk there and some other bit and pieces.

Also just bought myself Street fighter and RE5 for the X-Box, and 1984 by George Orwel, ao I am sorted for now.

Suppose I had better think about going to the gym tomorrow as well!!!

It's so good to be cooking for myself again as well. Going to have a nice beef and chicken stir fry saucy thing now. mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Back out from a day shopping.
> 
> Turns out my initial judgement of IKEA was a bit harsh. Picked up a great computer desk there and some other bit and pieces.
> 
> ...


Mmm I'm eating chicken stir fry atm....yum! 1984 is scary as hell - especially at the moment......make syou wonder where the government get their ideas from!!!

IKEA rocks - you know you love the meatballs!! :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hello Sailor.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey big bear. You all ready for this weekend???

Better get some new lip gloss before I see you


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Hey big bear. You all ready for this weekend???
> 
> Better get some new lip gloss before I see you


Yah and some astroglide too:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Yah and some astroglide too:lol:


PMSL.... Spit out my cous cous when reading this Scott:lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> PMSL.... Spit out my cous cous when reading this Scott:lol:


Love you too mate.

You got a nice ass too.........lol

Darren will just love you to death, or torture you with his love stick.... :lol:

Lin is gone so you have something to fall back on. :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ZEUS said:


> PMSL.... Spit out my cous cous when reading this Scott:lol:


You should spit it out and eat more protein..lol.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

winger said:


> You should spit it out and eat more protein..lol.


Never thought I'd ever witness a bloke say that........ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Man Hacks, that was funny!

Shame I had to read it at breakfast 

Wingman, I've missed you man, where have you been all my life


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Man Hacks, that was funny!

Shame I had to read it at breakfast 

Wingman, I've missed you man, where have you been all my life


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> PMSL.... Spit out my cous cous when reading this Scott:lol:


Always the best thing to do with cous cous... :laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Right, time to get some clothes on and get my new chainsaw into the garden.

Time to get these tree's out in a real manly lumberjack way......just, you know, without an axe.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Right, time to get some clothes on and get my new chainsaw into the garden.
> 
> Time to get these tree's out in a real manly lumberjack way......just, you know, without an axe.


NOOOOOO! SPARE THE TREES!

You'll regret cutting them down.

Step away from the nasty chainsaw!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah, they were planted by some guy in the house before and they are a mess.

I shall be replacing them with nicer trees 

See how nice I am


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah, they were planted by some guy in the house before and they are a mess.

I shall be replacing them with nicer trees 

See how nice I am


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Nah, they were planted by some guy in the house before and they are a mess.
> 
> I shall be replacing them with nicer trees
> 
> See how nice I am


i take it you've researched as to whether they have preservation orders on them if not be prepared to pay a large fine


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It hardly matters, as the chainsaw broke :lol:

No need for Astroglide, Hacks, as I'm more of a spit'n'shove guy.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It hardly matters, as the chainsaw broke :lol:

No need for Astroglide, Hacks, as I'm more of a spit'n'shove guy.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> It hardly matters, as the chainsaw broke :lol:
> 
> No need for Astroglide, Hacks, as I'm more of a spit'n'shove guy.


Well spit'n'shove it is then. So the brown "eyes" have it. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, back in my hardcore gym, motivation is well and truley back.

As a result I overtrained like a motherfcuker, also partly due to being away this weekend so wanted to fit everything in.

Actually a good heavy session as well considering.

*Flat bench*

warmup

15 x bar

8 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

working

5 x 124kg

3 x 136.5kg or 134kg, I can't remember if i put the 1.25's back on or not.

2 x 5 x 116.5kg

*Standing Military Press*

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

2 x 80kg

6 x 60kg

5 x 64kg

*Incline Bench*

15 x 60kg

7 x 70kg

7 x 70kg

*Dips*

8 x 15kg

7 x 25kg

*CGBP*

2 x 7 x 90kg

*Tri Pushdowns*

2 x 15 x 40kg

*Lat Raises*

8 x 16kg

8 x 18kg

So I'm ready for the flaming of overtraining!!!!

Forgot my wrist wraps as well, but didn't suffer to much, so maybe my wrists are strengthning up?

Off to attempt to have a shower now, but can't really move very well


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nice one!!!! Must be great to get back to a gym where the floor isn't moving :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tell me about it! Feels good to be training properly!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Awesome benchimg mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Joey


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You'll be sore tomorrow...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sore now mate, even more sore that that bloody girl is giving me MORE sh1t.

You would all laugh your a55es off if you knew why as well 

1 day to expo as well!!!

and a round of cardio golf tomorrow, love it


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not *that* girl? LGW girl??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No, a girl who I was with about 8 years ago and still gives me sh1t.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh that bitch. Block her number!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's getting that way.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> I'm sore now mate, even more sore that that bloody girl is giving me MORE sh1t.
> 
> You would all laugh your a55es off if you knew why as well
> 
> ...


Oh do tell........next time I have PMT I can go give her a kicking for you....:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, lol, it kinda involved you


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i have a sore neck


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Whats up sweety?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Whats up sweety?


life is 5hit thats whats up

i dont know whats up with my neck, it will be some kind of trap tear or something, add it to the list


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Jesus man, you're f*cked!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Jesus man, you're f*cked!!!


hahaha it's not really a trap tear you silly sloth it's just my traps letting me know i did some deadlifting :lol:

injury wise at the moment im nearly injury free if im 100% honest :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> i have a sore neck


Ha ha so do I - must have given them some grief yesterday with SLDL, so today, with trap DOMS, I decide to train....delts and traps :lol:

THey really fvcking burn now!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris 3 reps with 300 is excellent, keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, in keeping with my stupid over the top b*llocks workouts I did back and legs today.

Meh, Deadlifts were cr*p this week, but I probably hadn't recovered enough from last week and doing them after squats probs didn't help.

Probs a blessing in disguise really as I am training with Darren next week so hopefully this lighter week will leave me fresh for next Friday!!

*Squats*

8 x 120kg

5 x 140kg

2 x 6 x 100kg

*Deads*

5 x 170kg

0 x 190kg

5 x 170kg

2 x 5 x 140kg no straps

*Chins*

7 x bw

4 x bw

2 x bw Still out of shape with these

*Wide grip rows*

2 x 8 x 80kg

*Preacher curls*

2 x 8 x 20kg each arm

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 22kg time for some uppage here

Thinking I may revert to a more BB routine for the first month when I get back, give my body a rest without taking a rest if you know what I mean. Try upping the reps to failure and see how I go.

Concentration and motivation has been a bit lacking to be honest since my week off. Don't know whats wrong with me, obviously somethings not right, still, at least I am working through it and not packing in!!!!

So, see you all tomorrow


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hello.....

You'll not be seeing me tomorrow but I'll be there in spirit


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ah, that sucks a55 Bek, one day you'll get your paws on me I'm sure. If Darren leaves anything that is!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

get them hammer curls up mate, ive not done them in about 3 years and i still managed about 24kg with my little girl forearms 

the rest of the session seems acceptable enough


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Ah, that sucks a55 Bek, one day you'll get your paws on me I'm sure. If Darren leaves anything that is!!!


Hey, I'm on the way from London........


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

davetherave said:


> get them hammer curls up mate, ive not done them in about 3 years and i still managed about 24kg with my little girl forearms
> 
> the rest of the session seems acceptable enough


Correct about the Hammer curls. I should be WAY up.

Just being a tart I guess.

As for acceptable, it was good mate, just know I can do better thats all.

Gay :tongue:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Well, lol, it kinda involved you


You wanna watch that Beks chick carefully - she gives guys a bad reputation in strange gyms... :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How about strange reputations in bad gyms?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> You wanna watch that Beks chick carefully - she gives guys a bad reputation in strange gyms... :whistling:


  :lol: :lol:

I'll be back on Monday to tarnish more reputations....... :devil2: :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Beklet said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll be back on Monday to tarnish more reputations....... :devil2: :laugh:


What time? It'll be late if I can get there...

There's only one thing to do with a reputation: live up to it..!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good god Pro!!! Am I involved in you living up to this reputation?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Just as well you did a lighter weight; I'll be making you smash some deads.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> What time? It'll be late if I can get there...
> 
> There's only one thing to do with a reputation: live up to it..!


No idea - depends on work - was done by midday last time but I'm pretty convinced this one will take a fair bit longer as I'll be training someone..... (and no he'll not be visiting the gym with me lol) :laugh:

Oh I do my best..... :thumb:



windsor81 said:


> Good god Pro!!! Am I involved in you living up to this reputation?


Wellllll......... :whistling:



dmcc said:


> Just as well you did a lighter weight; I'll be making you smash some deads.


And what will you be smashing, young man???  :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, hopefully I will pick up the deads by then. They aint doin to well these days!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I have plans for you. Make sure you carb up the night before.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh God.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Good god Pro!!! Am I involved in you living up to this reputation?


Only if you really want to be... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't think I could handle it


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I don't think I could handle it


I'm an expert teacher...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nothing you're not capable of, and we'll leave it at least an hour after you get here before going to the gym.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

are we about to see the first real ukmuscle wedding about to be announced?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Buy a new scrum cap :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Buy a new scrum cap :lol:


a *new* one??? i will have to go with the old insulation tape 

or i'll buy a top hat


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say was pleasure to meet breifly yesterday chris and you were looking very big mate :thumbup1: Hope u enjoyed ur day


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Leafy.

It was a great day out, but I have to say I think it was more to do with the company and the guys that I met there than the Expo itself.

The expo itself was a little bit of a dissapointment to be honest.

First Martinez and Wolfe both cancelled due to whatever reasons which was a let down. I think in my mind I expected it to be a bigger event with pros on every stall posing, which is daft really.

The stalls were small and to be honest, most of the guys there didn't really seem particularly interested in selling much.

I did buy a belt though, finally, see how this one goes.

I had 4 pics taken, I have to say 3 of the guys were excellent. Were so approachable, I got the feeling that if I wanted to I could have chatted to them all day, I actually didn't say anything as I didn't want to seem like a spaz.

So a big thankyou to Alvin Small, Daz Ball and especially Flex Lewis, top guys all of them.

Dorain Yates was a bit of a dissapointment to be honest, charged for signed photo's when Flex Lewis was giving them away, also he wasn't friendly oe particularly interested in his fans full stop. Maybe that was due to the fact he was to do with the organising and had other things on his mind I don't know.

Second day was cool, although all I did was buy my belt and then watch the benching.

Some awesome benching going on, I can't remember names but a lady broke the world record lifting some ridiculous weight for her size, around 140kg I think.

Glen Ross was brilliant, 260kg *RAW*, obscene, failed at 270kg, a real character though. There was one guy I think he benched 337.5kg, top British lifter I think.

Left at 2 on the second day and drove home. All in all a great time, but next time defo only 1 day.

I have heard the Americans are doing a big expo next year, and, unfortunately, they do generally do these things bigger and better, so lets see what they bring to the table!

Nice to meet the guys off here though, Darren managed to put up with me all day, I met Joe, so I am officialy no longer natty  Inga it was a pleasure mate, you're not how I imagined at all mate, but a top top guy, even though I don't say much!!

Aaron, was good to meet you to fella' best of luck with your contest prep!!

Leafy. you are exactly how I imagined you dirty smoggy! I heard you claiming to be a Geordie on Darrens thread!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

337.5? Are you sure?

Good call on the belt. Bring it on Friday, you'll need it.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty sure, his opening lift was 320kg

He was part of Andy Boltons party, jesus Bolton is MASSIVE!!!

Also meant to say, as was mentioned in other threads, I really didn't feel out of shape or out of place there. Big confidence boost!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh and it was my pleasure to spend the day with you. I think we hit it off rather well :beer: Even though you shamed me in the bar by drinking slag juice.

How's your motivation now? I was fired up and ready to go this morning!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Not sure, I'll let you know when I'm benching tomorrow.

I feel a bit to tired for motivation at the moment!!!

I'm contemplating some srm work tomorrow, but it may be a bit close to the last workout to do any good. I did pick up some great tips though watching the big guys today!!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Aaron, was good to meet you to fella' best of luck with your contest prep!!

Leafy. you are exactly how I imagined you dirty smoggy! I heard you claiming to be a Geordie on Darrens thread!!!! 

pmsl i hav got used to people calling me a geordy mate thats what happens when ur from boro and move away 

__________________


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey windsor, good meeting you at the expo mate, good luck with the crisp challenge PMSL

i thought joe was going to start throwing them into your mouth


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Chris were u there on Sunday. Didnt see you.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah Aaron, luckily they were Roast chicken anyway which make me heave!

How's your tupperware doing?

I was there Ollie, second day I was at the Benching all day. Shame we didn't meet, always next time I guess!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So weighed myself today, up to 17st 11lbs, I've put on a stone since I have been away!!

I'm not to sure if I am happy about that or not?? I look ok, don't see much difference so maybe it's muscle??

Thats 249lbs or 113kg, for our foriegn friends. Think I just need to keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get back up to 19stone without me leaning a bit.

Hopefully starting "fat burners" tomorrow for a quick 2 weeks blast or 1.5 weeks blast before I go back.

Forget the loading phase and just get stuck straight in. We'll see.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

oops I did not get there chris ....went shopping instead...nabba was good though ...

Did you enjoy it ?

Was Marius looking suitably fit ?


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

hey Chris ..just dropped in to say hi.. how's your training going


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, training has been a bit funny recently Rag actually.

I've still been training, but my motivation has been pants, still lifting heavy and still surviving, just not been so keen to get in the gym.

Starting to get it back though, need to to get this weight back down!!

Jem.......I'm heartbroken babe, I really am :crying: Genuinely though, I really was hopig to bump into you, but hey, thats life


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> Well, training has been a bit funny recently Rag actually.
> 
> I've still been training, *but my motivation has been pants*, still lifting heavy and still surviving, just not been so keen to get in the gym.
> 
> ...


why your motivation is down mate .. due to time schedule or lack of visible progress..just hang in there ..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Jem....... hopig


you just called me a ho-pig - are we still bandying insults ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, I could never call you a ho anyhing sweety


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Well, training has been a bit funny recently Rag actually.
> 
> I've still been training, but my motivation has been pants, still lifting heavy and still surviving, just not been so keen to get in the gym.
> 
> ...


I know that one...my motivation has just gone up though - I got right into a rut and am going through a month of **** kicking workouts - put it this way - I trained chest and calves today. After chest, I couldn't lift my arms to put them on the pads on the calf machine, in fact lifting them to remove the pin was bad enough (not that it mattered - I was too short for it anyway :lol: )

After calves, I sat down, read a magazine, and when I stood up 45 mins later, my legs were still shaking.....


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll whip you back into shape on Friday.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Yeah Aaron, luckily they were Roast chicken anyway which make me heave!
> 
> How's your tupperware doing?


lol, tupperwear is all tucked up in the cupboard for a few hours rest :tongue:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good get together.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Kind of forgot there was a chest and Tri workout today.

Lighter weight, higher is reps. I could tell my muscles hadn't recovered from Thursday so took it easier.

*Flat Bench*

working sets

4 x 5 x 120kg

1 x 5 x 110kg

*Incline Bench*

2 x 8 x 70kg

*Dips*

2 x 12 x BW

*Tri Pushdowns*

8 x 45kg

8 x 50kg

That was that, easy, short and sweet.

Squats tomorrow, the gym dude will be showing me how to squat in my shiney new belt, hopefully he knows what he is doing!!! :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Love the workout mate short and sweet is the way ahead


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice short and sweet workout. Did you shorten your rest periods?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Only 2 sets on the incline? Chicken. :thumbdown:

:lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ha ha ha Ingga, apparantly something to do with overtraining 

Rest periods on the auxillary exercises was less, on the Flat Bench I kept it the same.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Ha ha ha Ingga, apparantly something to do with overtraining
> 
> Rest periods on the auxillary exercises was less, on the Flat Bench I kept it the same.


Personally if I was doing a short workout like that I would make sure my rest periods are shorter to keep the heart rate up and get the best intensity for the workout. But if your training for strength then I would imagine longer rest periods are best suited.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> That was that, easy, short and sweet.


Like me then? :thumb:

(the short and sweet part, not the easy part....... :innocent: )

I've just managed to cope with doing shorter workouts - I'm always worried they don't work...until the next morning...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You are defo Short and sweet me darlin' :wub:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Damnit, you two. End the flirting, make a vid and post it in the adult section. Just an idea. Reps & PayPal available. :lol: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Legs yesterday

*Squats*

working sets

6 x 120kg

5 x 140kg

2 x 6 x 115kg

*Leg extensions*

2 x 8 x 80kg

*Standing calf raise thingy*

2 x 15 x 200kg

*Seated calf raise thingy*

2 x 20 x 35kg

Time for weight uppage on all these lifts, wasn't trying to break the record here though as I am training deads with Darren on Friday so wanted to be fresh for that.

Should have a mate training delts with me on Thursday which will be a nice change!!

My new belt was ok, although I reckon I need it tighter, see how it goes for deads as thats when I have problems using it really.

Also decided defo that when I get back I will be alternating one round of exercises strength then the next round for BB, should keep me fresh and motivated, a change is as good as a rest! :rockon:


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice squating mate

Sounds like a good idea to get the best of both worlds are you going to alternate it every week?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It's more the fact that I can't lift heavy all the time so the BB week would be a rest week but still working hard if you know what I mean?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dread to think Dave, I'll have to have extra beers with th epizza to try and block the memories


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

just close your eyes and think of Newcastle ....

woohoo we won a game pmsl !!!!!!!

SHEARER :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I know, I was in Jesmond watching it.

Played cr*p but still a win is a win 

Do you ever pop back up home?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yes not v often though

I spent a lot of time in Jesmond dene in me younger days !!!!! - feeding the goats of course .....

My sister lives in Lemmington so visit her sometimes & me gran is in Denton Burn .....

stop ...you have just reminded me how long it has been since i did the duty ....

My sister is such high maintenance though - like me on acid ...........pmsl


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is she as pretty as you?

Lemmington isn't that far :whistling:


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> just close your eyes and think of Newcastle ....
> 
> woohoo we won a game pmsl !!!!!!!
> 
> SHEARER :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


cougth cougth and who did u win this game against??? In fact dont answer that im scared of the answer if its THE game im thinking about :cursing:

ohhh yea lookin good chris lol and u really are bigger in real life pmsl


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> Is she as pretty as you?
> 
> Lemmington isn't that far :whistling:


she is like me but fair ....has my fat ass too...she is younger boooooo 28 ....and she has the most beautiful house, no man, no kids, no morals ....... :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

No time to waste  Get her told....young eligable geordie guy with a nice house, no kids, no women and a hopefully soon to be nice body 

Cheers Leafy mate, I'm not sure why I look so bad in the photo's to be honest. Even I think I look bigger and better in real life. Guess it's the lighting.

and yes mate, it is the game you're thinking of. Championship for you my friend


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> No time to waste  Get her told....young eligable geordie guy with a nice house, no kids, no women and a hopefully soon to be nice body
> 
> Cheers Leafy mate, I'm not sure why I look so bad in the photo's to be honest. Even I think I look bigger and better in real life. Guess it's the lighting.
> 
> and yes mate, it is the game you're thinking of. Championship for you my friend


If you like getting grief then you will love her ....I would not put that on you ......I am a moody cow, she is x 10 to the power of me :cursing: an angry young lady indeed

PMSL Leafy LLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSEEEEEERRRRRRRRR

Toon Army

Toon Army

Toon Army


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

have i logged onto a dating website? can i sign up?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I now wear glasses!!

250 bloody quid!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> have i logged onto a dating website? can i sign up?


Aye, I wondered that myself!!! I'd like to sign up too, please....

Single female, own flat, car and cat, employed full time, no kids, baggage or psycho exes. Intelligent, and a decent cook. Vegetarians and hippies need not apply.



windsor81 said:


> Well, I now wear glasses!!
> 
> 250 bloody quid!!!


Ouch!!! My last pair were £200 and they were the cheapast reasonable ones there - need a new pair but I'm looking at £300+ :sad:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine are Armani baby 

No pretend gay would be seen dead in anything less


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Aye, I wondered that myself!!! I'd like to sign up too, please....
> 
> Single female, own flat, car and cat, employed full time, no kids, baggage or psycho exes. Intelligent, and a decent cook. Vegetarians and hippies need not apply.


single lad, cuddly, own house, no pets, own transport, recently sacked from one job, degree qualified intellectual, alcoholic, meat eater, can cook, protein cake lover, big dong

mute women only please, must have own teeth


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

davetherave said:


> single lad, cuddly, own house, no pets, own transport, recently sacked from one job, degree qualified intellectual, alcoholic, meat eater, can cook, protein cake lover, big dong
> 
> mute women only please, must have own teeth


Lol, I forgot 'cuddly', GSOH...etc etc....

So....also add to mine - Chubby, decent rack, sick sense of humour, intolerant, impatient, looks a bit of a freak......:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Mine are Armani baby
> 
> No pretend gay would be seen dead in anything less


I'm quite disgusted to note mine are Guess.....:mad: FFS what am I doing wearing labels? That's just not on!!! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am terrible, I don't wear anything that doesn't carry lots of attention whoring style


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

£250 is a bargain. Mine cost nearly £200 and THAT was from Specsavers. Count yourself lucky you didn't need high-index lenses like I do.

Good session there, and I agree about alternating weeks. I'm doing that at the moment, doing one heavy PL week and one lighter "general/assistance" week. More interesting and keeps me fresh.

What's your ETA on Friday?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mine was with a £50 discount as well though AND I have to have special ones made because my right eye his 3 times more spastic than my left.

They use some sort of scale, most people who have glasses are apparantly 1-2, my left eye is 1.5 and my right is 6!!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> I am terrible, I don't wear anything that doesn't carry lots of attention whoring style


Pics please! :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Mine were $9.99 from the gas station Now that's a bargain!!

I think that is around E 7.00


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You can have a pic of my attention whoring ass if you like Sonia 

You can get much better things in US gas stations for $9.99 then glasses Zeus


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1 (Jul 4, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> You can have a pic of my attention whoring ass if you like Sonia
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> You can get much better things in US gas stations for $9.99 then glasses Zeus


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> You can get much better things in US gas stations for $9.99 then glasses Zeus


I know but these are pretty sweet Chris.... I call them my "Farmani's" (fake armani's) :laugh:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're suggesting that your right eye is -6 dioptres (or even +6) that I think makes you legally blind in that eye, in the UK... I thought I was bad at -3.5 in each eye, plus astigmatism, plus a base out prism.... Still a bargain though.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hello....anyone home?

Did Darren break you that much? :laugh:

:wub:
​


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He's been courting a lady friend...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> He's been courting a lady friend...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fair enough.......don't forget us though!!! We'll cry!!! 

Oh and tell her she's a very lucky lady and if she gives you any crap we'll come and sort her out.....:laugh:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> He's been courting a lady friend...


don't you mean he's been in court after trying to befriend a lady?

silly darren and his mixed up words :lol:

hi its me by the way, i pop in occasionally take the pi55 then disappear into the abyss


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Beklet said:


> and if she gives you any crap we'll come and sort her out.....:laugh:


Yes we will.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't think she's the sort to text photos of her alleged boyfriend's c0ck.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dmcc said:


> I don't think she's the sort to text photos of her alleged boyfriend's c0ck.


Oh good...no loony exes then....... :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, just got back. Bloody shattered.

Don't worry, twas not as exciting as that!!! London is bloody full of gays...

....and thanks to Darren and Paul for letting me stay in there lovely flat, Paul makes the best curry 

AND they didn't make me watch Eurovision 

I won't post up in here what I did on the Friday session as it was incredibly pathetic.

This week is BB week, lighter weights, higher reps. I need to start taking rest weeks seriously and stop dicking around still trying to lift heavy!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sounds good, you got to keep the body guessing or else it will fall into a rut.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> Hey, just got back. Bloody shattered.
> 
> Don't worry, twas not as exciting as that!!! London is bloody full of gays...
> 
> ...


Shame...means you missed my ever bitchier texts lol I would have given Graham Norton a run for his money.... :lol:

And pathetic or not, post it up!! I post my sh1t and feeble workouts, so must you.....

Don't make me come and slap you.......:mad:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

davetherave said:


> don't you mean he's been in court after trying to befriend a lady?
> 
> silly darren and his mixed up words :lol:
> 
> *hi its me by the way, i pop in occasionally take the pi55 then disappear into the abyss*


...and me.... the female counterpart.... 



dmcc said:


> I don't think she's the sort to text photos of her alleged boyfriend's c0ck.


Always a good start.... :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dc55 said:


> I felt like a weed next to you 2!!! (no comments please!!)


I want to smoke weed with you two!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Chris, did you get lucky or not?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I won't post up in here what I did on the Friday session as it was incredibly pathetic.


If you won't I will.

Chris did the same warm-up as me and Dave, decreasing reps down to 180kg. He pulled 180 easily, then did 200 for the first time in a couple of months. He had 210 in the tank but couldn't shift it - I put that down to a mental block and maybe not resting enough between pulls. Oh, and he'd been up since 6 and spent 6 hours driving south in bad weather. He dropped back to 200 and pulled that with no problems. As I said to him in the gym: "How many people in the country can lift 200kg?!"

You have no reason to think that was a "pathetic" workout. Far from it, considering it's been a while since you last did a heavy pull.

And yeah, was there bedroom Olympics??


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Hang on a minute 4 1/2 plates on each side is hugh!!! Massive lifting:rockon:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys.

It is good Darren, just I don't like using excuses for how it could have been better!!

I do think I would be better with no straps as stupid as it sounds, it is the time when I start strapping up that I psyche myself out of the lift.

Anyway, yeah the 210 just wouldn't shift, even after a few attempts but never mind. I will defo be enjoying a lighter BB week.

Hacks my man, a true gentleman never tells  Lucky I'm not so yeah, a little bit 

Dave mate, you didn't look tiny at all, you have a good pair of guns on you and you are stronger than me! I'm just tall. Thanks though 

Just as an update, I am running clen now, been on a few days now, and will be running to Sunday morning which is when I leave. At the moment it is, 160mcg in the morning and I am now doing 80mcg with dinner as well.

Lets see if it makes any difference!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sssshaakkkinnnggg yyet??>?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

sure am, morning dose is the worst by far!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice legs too.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

So, Lightweight BB week.

Only going to do 3 days this week, going to change my routine around as well I think.

Chest and Bi's today.

*Flat bench*

4 x 8 x 110kg

*Incline bench*

3 x 8 x 60kg

*EZ bar curls*

3 x 8 x 50kg

Done and dusted.

Not figured out what to do tomorrow and Friday.

Probs squats tomorrow with extensions as normal, maybe try SLDL Friday and then some other fiddly bits and tri's.

It's quite fun just going in there without a plan sometimes and just cracking on with whatever you fancy


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Fecking hell mate thats alot of clen! mg:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I got alot to shift fella 

I'm a big guy as well though, 6ft 3ins and 18 stone so I need that much to have an effect to be honest.

On the quiet, I'm actually thinking of upping another 40mcg in the afternoon, but we'll see how I feel later.

The sides are dying off, shakes not so bad so maybe it wouldn't be such a bad idea, however 280mcg sounds alot in one day


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Man i never need more then 80mcg. I refuse to use clen only due to the amount of cramp i get in my calves and hamstring


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you mentioned that Ollie, I was wondering why my forearms feel so fecking tight, I haven't had problems with my forearms for ages so it all kind of ties in.

I'm only running high for this last week Ollie, just as a blast kinda thing before I go back. I would prefer to run 2 weeks on 2 off and do it all at a steadier pace but needs must


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

That is a lot of clen mate i've never got anywere near that dose but only you know how your body is reacting to it

How's the weight loss coming?

If cramp becomes a problem try eating a few bananas a day it should help


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yoo hoo chris - have absolutely bog all of value to add - just saying alreet pet !


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris, you are a stud!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:wub:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

:wub: Just dropping by to check i've not missed any new pics lol x x x x x


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Chris is all camera shy. You should have seen him squirm at the Expo when I wanted the pic with him and Big D!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still around you critters.

Just have guests up at the moment so can't sit around on here all day.

As for pictures, if I had made any progress I would post some lol

I'm waiting for the ok from Dave to say it has been long enough yet 

Legs today, BB styleeeeeeeee

*Leg Presses*

It's been ssooooo long

3 x 8 x 185kg Really slow reps, like 5 down 5 up. Hurt like hell

*Squats*

2 x 8 x 120kg

1 x 8 x 100kg hurt after the presses

*Leg extensions*

2 x 8 x 90kg

*Seated calf raise*

2 x 20 x 40kg

*Standing calf raise*

2 x 15 x full stack, can't remember how much

Cool session, I feel alot better having this BB week, my body is responding well, also only training 3 days and skipping shoulders seems to have given my RC a welcome break!!!

May get some pics up at the weekend, we'll see.

Took 200mcg straight this morning clen, seems to be fine. I hope, sweated like a b*stard at the gym though, more than ever!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I did wonder why you were being very quiet, I thought you'd gone off me since our weekend together :crying:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Never my darling xxxx


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> I did wonder why you were being very quiet, I thought you'd gone off me since our weekend together :crying:


he's probably still finding "bits" of you inside him :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

hope you're all well. Busy with the new job atm!!!

*Flat bench*

4 x 8 x 100kg struggled with this. With all the travelling and basically another week off I am not suprised though.

*Incline Bench*

2 x 8 x 60kg

*DB curls*

2 x 12 x 20kg Weight uppage coming

Catch you on the flip side


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> hope you're all well. Busy with the new job atm!!!
> 
> ...


I've missed this Chris, whats your new job?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

1st Officer on the ship now. Basically I am the senior of all the shift workers. Only 2 from Captain now 

Just at the moment I am in the finding my feet stage and the "have I done everything I am supposed to" stage.

Once I get everything sorted I will be able to get on here a bit more often.

Don't stop believing


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Not a bad workout at all, considering you've just had a week off.


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Well congrats on the new job and good to have you back :beer: Oh and if it's a cruise ship can you sort out discount for UKM members :whistling:

As Darren said, not too shabby on the lifts either considering you had a week off.


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats on the promotion mate means more money for protien :thumb:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> 1st Officer on the ship now. Basically I am the senior of all the shift workers. Only 2 from Captain now
> 
> Just at the moment I am in the finding my feet stage and the "have I done everything I am supposed to" stage.
> 
> ...


Well done mate. :beer:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations Chris !!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Still nose to the grindstone or are you getting some training done?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris come back to us mortals will ya!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Still working my touche off.

Will try and get on a bit more.

Would normally have trained legs yesterday, but my knee supports are all in the bag that I haven't received yet. So it will be delts today, and I intend to make myself cry lik a little bitch


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Considering your work commitments mate, thats great lifting and massive congrats on the promotion! Things seem to be going well for you atm


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers power, although to be honest, I have temporarily lost the bug for powerlifting. I am in a more "just get in the gym and lift anything till I pass out" stage.

At the moment anything like a rigid schedule is boring me so I am just getting on with it and keeping it fresh!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The key is to keep it fresh. When you start missing workouts then you need a change.

If you make gains the world is your oyster. :whistling:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, and just watched pumping iron for the first time last night.

Awesome.

I am trying to freshen it up wingman, I'll get some drive back, still enjoy it a lot, but now more from a BB perspective than a PL one.

Then again, I change my mind every day so god knows what will be next


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

Mate, my drive changes every day. One day I want to be a world beating powerlifter, next day I'm obsessed with getting to 8% bf...it's human nature! Just train for what you want and have fun, and gains will come, thats what I've learned!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

So did you cry like the little bitch you are?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> The key is to keep it fresh. When you start missing workouts then you need a change.
> 
> If you make gains the world is your oyster. :whistling:


Oh so wise. :smartass:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Oh so wise. :smartass:


Not so sure about that. I have been around a little bit longer than most. 

I have spent more years over training than most of the guys on the board just training. 

I used to open up and run a gym when I was about 22 years old, that was 27 years ago. Nothing new under the sun son...lol

Foxy, I am going to rep your shexy ass.... 

Chris, I am going to rep your dead lifting ass you bastardo. :thumbup1:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I wanna see some pics of what this Clen stuff has done to him. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey there,

I heard about this amazing website where lots of like minded people come on to discuss workouts and generally to whore attention so I thought I would give it a look and see what is happening, low and behold, I'm already a member!! Who'd have thought it.

Musn't have been on for a while!

Chest and bisexuals today.

*Flat Bench*

15 x 40kg

10 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 110kg

3 x 120kg

1 x 125kg

1 x 130kg

10 x 100kg

Just to ease back into the heavy stuff, then I realised I'd done like 58 reps. Damn I'm good  Or sh1t at maths, one of the 2, maybe both 

Feels good to get the 130 up, I may have a spotter from now on so I don't have to waste energy with lift off.

*Incline bench*

2 x 8 x 65kg

*dips*

2 x 15 x BW

*DB curls*

2 x 8 x 22kg

Yes, you read that right 22 whopping kg's to get the old fire and ice going. I reckon 24kg is there next week.

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 22kg

So not a bag start to getting back into it. Feel a little bit more motivated now, just have to stay off the alcohol 

Give it a few weeks and you'll all be queing up for my signed photo's at the next expo...


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Not bad at all, matey!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bloody hell...it lives!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Give it a few weeks and you'll all be queing up for my signed photo's at the next expo...


I cant wait that long Chris.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad Chris, 10 reps with 225 for bench is my natty record.

Generally you will still get stronger into your 30's.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

About fcking time you did some training.......


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I'm holding onto my 20's for all there worth!!

Looked in the mirror as well when I was down there.

Good lighting, Delts were looking MAHOOSIVE, regular Markus Ruhl you got here guys 

Only you know.......smaller!

My record so far is 136 for 2, I will be urinating all over that in public soon enough.

Ready to smash all these PB's into neverland and come back with tinkerbell!!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

dmcc said:


> About fcking time you did some training.......


Fancy a bum :wub:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Thought you'd never ask.


----------



## Johnny_Gib (Feb 8, 2009)

good luck mate with the training! keep it up


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

Glad your in a great frame of mind to smash some pbs mate the weights will be flying up


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Not so sure about that. I have been around a little bit longer than most.
> 
> I have spent more years over training than most of the guys on the board just training.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Squats today.

*Squats*

10 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

4 x 140kg

2 x 8 x 100kg

*leg extensions*

3 x 8 x full stack

Weights creeping back up on squats


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Nice job on the squats big daddy.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Defo good stuff there mate.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

About frackin time you did some  How's life in the North Sea? It's been a while since we heard from you.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn MXD, that avatar could turn straight men gay. :whistling:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

winger said:


> Damn MXD, that avatar could turn straight men gay. :whistling:


Yes! WOOF!:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Oi!!!! My journal, my turning straight guys!!!!!!

Man, Norway is busy as feck, I'm busy as feck! I'm also drunk as feck from a mates birthday and wanna sleep!!!!!

Love you guys xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Quick fly by and a good perv at MXDs avi . . . Yum! *drool*


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

winger said:


> Damn MXD, that avatar could turn straight men gay. :whistling:


I know he's a **** isn't he. :cursing:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Oi!!!! My journal, my turning straight guys!!!!!!
> 
> Man, Norway is busy as feck, I'm busy as feck! I'm also drunk as feck from a mates birthday and wanna sleep!!!!!
> 
> Love you guys xxx


 :lol:


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Squats today.
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> ...


Big squat Chris, i can see you flying up the weights.

*Note to self, must get to grips with this multi quote thing*


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well Mr Chris if you would post here a little more often, such things wouldn't happen.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Haha cheers ladiesn gents 

Chris sorry mate, no more spam I promise :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

winger said:


> Damn MXD, that avatar could turn straight men gay. :whistling:


Is MXD wearing a banana hamock in that avy photo?? :lol:

Dropping in to day hello Chris. Nice leg session. Glad to see you back at it:thumbup1:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Delts today.

Have to say they are looking mighty fine these days!!

I think this less rigid training programme with more rest is working well for me!

*Shoulder Press Machine*

15 x 67.5kg

10 x 67.5kg

8 x 67.5kg

*Front Raises*

2 x 8 x 14kg DB

*Side raises*

2 x 8 x 16kg

Worked a charm!!

Plus new fitness girl  and she's South African  Things are looking up :tongue:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Plus new fitness girl  and she's South African  Things are looking up :tongue:


Did you mean little Chris is looking up?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Unfortunately not! When she had a drink she turned into not exactly the kind of girl you wanna hang with! Shame as she is cute as hell!!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey mate. Have not been here in a while. Nice shoulder workout. What have i missed?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Now then big Sailor guy, sorry about the brum trip, things got a bit hectic my way

very quickly, all good now and back on track:thumbup1:

Oh, none of them saffys can handle there drink:rolleyes: but feel free to elaborate

on how she changed??

PS Take some advice from an ol'timer, smash her anyway, its good for the soul


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tel!!!! I'd say welcome back, but I've been pretty distant myself mate!!

She just turned into a foul mouthed sl#t to be honest. I like my girls to have a bit of class, at least leave a little bit to the imagination! Unfortunately not this one, although your advice may be good 

So back and tri's today

*Deads*

8 x 60kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 140kg

3 x 160kg

1 x 180kg

1 x 190kg

0.5 x 190kg

10 x 140kg (feck knows where I pulled 10 out of the bag from  )

*CGBP*

8 x 80kg

8 x 85kg

8 x 95kg

*Close grip palms in pulldown*

3 x 8 x 100kg

*Tri pushdowns*

2 x 8 x 55kg

So I finally got over the fear again for deads. Felt good today.

It was sort of a confidence builder today, it took a bit of a knock after training down at Darrens as I lifted like a tart, I knew I had more in the bag but I bottled it. Nothing to do with Darren or Dave though, just my own mind beating me. So today was just a 1rm trial and I am happy with 190kg, I could have got that second if I had rested a bit more I reckon but nevermind. Very happy with the 10 at 140kg though, in fairness though they ended up being more or less SLDL by the 8th, but they went up like a feather which helped my confidence alot!!

Everything else was pretty standard but good. I think I should have done some more on my Tri's. It was my first time doing them with back, so without the pre-exhaust of chest they need more hammering.

Amazing what watching pumping iron, commando and Conan can do to inspire you 

On another note I am very seriously considering a "tour de france" type course of supplements, well at least just one stage of it to see if I like and my body can handle cycling. (see what I did there  ) So any suggestions or guidance would be good please!!

Cheers Peeps


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

1) You pulled that 140 ten times because you were p1ssed off at yourself.

ii) You did train like a bit of a tart that day, but considering how you had been training you did well. And still pulled more than most people in that gym. And gave it your all.

D) Enjoy the Tour de France, it's a great trip. I've been to France myself for a good while, used to live there, so can give you a hand if you need.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't mean actually the Tour de France, although you have done the cycling i was reffering to lol 

140 for 10 is pretty good, but now I am annoyed as I had more there! Nevermind.

Next week is BB week so i will give these SLDL a go, I was always worried about my lower back but if it can hold up to 140 for 10 then i should be ok


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

If you're doing SLDL drop back to 100 and take it from there.

And I know what you were referring to, but I have actually lived in France.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I lived in Wallsend for a bit 

I will start at 100, but really, the 140 was so easy!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> I like my girls to have a bit of class,


What about your guys? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

100 for the first working set then take it from there.

Anyway slag, why do you never reply to my e-mails any more?

And if you want any help with your French, let me know.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

winger said:


> What about your guys? :whistling:


He likes them big, burly and hairy, as I discovered 4 weeks ago. I've been sitting on a rubber ring ever since.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> He likes them big, burly and hairy, as I discovered 4 weeks ago. I've been sitting on a rubber ring ever since.


Rotflmao :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I like em like you Winger :blush: Big and strong with an American wang......sorry, twang 

The only reason they were SLDL is because I was so out of breath and knackered I couldn't be ****d to squat down to the bar! Worked a treat though


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest and Bi's today, BB week

*Flat Bench*

4 x 8 x 100kg

*Incline*

2 x 8 x 60kg

*DB curls*

2 x 8 x 22kg

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 24kg

Good workout, felt like I could push a bit more, not so much on the Flat bench but the incline. I definately wasn't built for reps!!

Doesn't help that once again I'm hanging out of my ****! I gotta reign this drinking back in, but hey, you gotta enjoy life as well!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice lifting Chris. Short workout I must say. Do you find this more effective?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I alternate Ollie, 1 week I do a powerlifting type workout and then the next week i go for power.

This is my BB week, so gay a55ed weights for more reps. I am finding doing less exercises as well helps immensly. I am more sore, in the gym less time, and looking better now then I have for a while, all be it whilst still carrying a hefty layer of blubber. I just don't have time to do cardio at the moment with my shifts. I will still be enjoying the fat burning benefits though of lifting heavy though, good calorie burner.

Not very happy with the amount of weight being shifted though, defo time to get my a55 back in gear and get eating properly so I can get the lifts back up, although I was happy with my 190kg dead last week, should be doing more. This week is SLDL and the hopefully if I get over the fear, next week will be a 200KG dead, then I will be feeling better about it all 

Delts today

*MP*

3 x 8 x 60kg gay gay gay gay, when I consider I can do around 85kg for 3, not happy.

*Side raises*

2 x 8 x 20kg

*Upright row*

2 x 12 x 40kg All the weight I had available. Just looking for a decent alternatice to front raises which I feel aren't acheiving much to be honest!!

Might put some updated pics up, but to be honest there is no change from the last ones, at least you guys will have an idea where I am sitting at the moment though.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> I am ... looking better now then I have for a while, all be it whilst still carrying a hefty layer of blubber.


Oh do fck off. Blubber my ass.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is that a sex game???


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Could be.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

woo hoo!!! How's Berlin? How's life??

So, 140kg SLDL tomorrow, lets all say OOOOWWWWWWW


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Life is fine, Hamburg was nice apart from the weather. Saw a big cruise ship yesterday, thought of you as it was also extremely gay :lol: Now in Berlin till Friday.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Say hello to Wifey for me. I look forward to sampling more of his fine cuisine at some point in the near future if thats ok??

Aw, I'm leaving my gayness behind for now. I have decided to become more manly and stop acting like Priscilla!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You're back in August, yes? Come visit.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

yip 14th. I'm serious. No more man love, it's seriously affecting my chances of ever finding a woman!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK come down when you're off, we can plan it later, and we'll go to my new gym. Dave should be available too if it's a weekend.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Thought you'd found a woman? Nice to see you back i've missed you :wub:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tall dark and handsome guy like yourself shouldn't have any trouble finding a female.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just I only have eyes for you wing-man :blush:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Just I only have eyes for you wing-man :blush:


I will look you up if ever I need a cornea transplant. :lol:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He'd have no trouble finding a man :wub:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, just those daft women folk that I have problem convincing!!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Back and Tri's*

*SLDL*

erm, defo need more practice with these  Started off ok, ended up being normal deads lol, still, I'll get there.

3 x 8 x 140kg Bloody knackered me though regardless!!!

*CGBP*

2 x 8 x 85kg

*Lat pulldown*

2 x 8 x 90kg

*Wide grip row*

2 x 8 x 80kg

*Tri pushdowns*

2 x 8 x 55kg

Nice workout, felt good afterwards, although my lower back is in agony. Nice agony though 

So next week is heavy a55ed week. Dreading deads, but looking forward to seeing what I can shift on chest!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not surprised they knackered you - when I was doing SLDL with 140 I was only doing 5 reps, even now I won't go above 5 with 170.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

meh, I'll learn one day


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Chest and Bi's

*Flat bench*

15 x 40kg

8 x 60kg

5 x 80kg

3 x 100kg

2 x 110kg

2 x 120kg

2 x 125kg

1 x 130kg

1 x 135kg

1 x 140kg *PB*

0 x 140kg

2 x 7 x 100kg

*Incline*

2 x 8 x 75kg

*DB curls*

2 x 8 x 24kg

*Hammer curls*

2 x 8 x 24kg

Well bloody chuffed with that!!

140 club here I am. Turns out eating sh1t and drinking to much works for me after all. I did have a spotter, again as with Darren, I am not to sure how much help he really gave me. He said none, but still, I would like to do it again just to make sure.

No idea where the 24kg came from on curls, but i reckon I could do more, running out of bloody DB's again!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done, queerbait.

Why the baby steps?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

what do you mean baby steps?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

The 5kg steps.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

You're right, I should have just gone straight to 200! Damn 

Just the way it worked. Normally I use 2.5kg steps, but it was feeling light today. I may next time cut down the additional reps. I had a lot of extra work in there for no reason really when I look at it, never mind though. In 2weeks, I'll start higher and miss the extra trips and doubles I think.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

If your hitting PBs with that method, stick with it mate, at least till your not:rolleyes:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrats on the 308 lbs on bench big man.

You got the looks and strength, what more could any man ask for?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

winger said:


> Congrats on the 308 lbs on bench big man.
> 
> You got the looks and strength, *what more could any man ask for?*


Me.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> Me.


LOL, that blind sided me big time.

Note to self, I must be more specific.....or not.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Legs today

*Squats*

10 x 60kg

8 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

2 x 120kg

1 x 140kg

1 x 150kg

1 x 150kg

*Leg extensions*

2 x 10 x 97.5kg

Resonably happy with the squats as it has been a while. Ship is moving a lot today as well which doesn't help.

VERY happy with form though, I seem to have it nailed. Maybe a little more depth if I was competeing but still good and no back pain!!!

So, I will finish this 1rm week, then I will have the next week BB. Then I have figured in a week off to rest before I kick the sh1t out of myself in the gym. Full on, hardcore, no excuses training. I have no choice but to or everything will be a waste.

I promise you guys that in a month or so you will see BIG changes, if I make that promise now then I have no choice but to come through. Big things are happening now and it's time to step up again and make sh1t happen.

Watch this space kids


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought I would return the visit hun !

Right will keep an eye out for the big changes .....erm this means pics does it ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

It will do at the end. May do start and finish ones. Won't be weekly updates though, just the big bang at the end when I finally look like I should.

Then I may have to make that uniform visit to brum to come get you


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Changes????? Care to share??

And bring your uniform when you visit in August. :devil2:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

mmmmm, I wonder big bear. When all is said and done I may reveal my secrets to the world


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

You hold no secrets from me.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm secretly a woman


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Come on boys and girls, lets get the rep count moving again!!!!!!!!

I'm not slipping out of the top 10, especially after my lagging reps.

Maybe I need some shameless whoring to get back up there??


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm all out of reps. Get your bits out and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I may have a pic of sorts around here somewhere 2 secs.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

how's this one? gotta be worth a rep or 2?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

It is, but I'm out of reps at the moment. And I thought you said you were fat at the moment??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok, tubby then  I have a bit more beef all over since then. more muscle on delts back and arms, more fat on gut. Chest is as always, sh!t.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Whatever........ Still, you did mutter something earlier about making BIG changes, so I look forward to seeing the after photos.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Looking good mate, great squatting also:thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

if you get any more pictures in here it will be like a hello magazine special, with extra pictures


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Chris that looks hot and I'm not even gay.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Chris that looks hot and I'm not even gay.


hahaha do you expect us to believe *any* of that statement???


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> how's this one? gotta be worth a rep or 2?


$hit the bed Chris, good work abb's starting to come through. Well done mate, thats giving me a kick up the butt to start working on my waist line. :thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

davetherave said:


> hahaha do you expect us to believe *any* of that statement???


Just ask my boyfriend if you don't believe me.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

winger said:


> Just ask my boyfriend if you don't believe me.


does he think its hot as well?

i assume you mean temperature hot? i didnt get wet at all over that picture, the ga5h is dry as a desert


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Just ask my boyfriend if you don't believe me.


No he isn't:tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2009)

windsor81 said:


> how's this one? gotta be worth a rep or 2?


So sexy Nice tan line:laugh:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tell me about it. I'm like a milk bottle now!! One day I'll finally bite the bullet and MT2 it up.

For now though I'll have to settle for being a pastey limey 

Anyway guys, nice to see my post count heading in the right direction again


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

woo hoo you little rudie !!! I lika da pic almost better than granary bread toasted and smothered in peanut butter .......almost x why are there not hordes of ladies in here anyway - do they have to much self respect, control & respect for your training ethic ?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

erm, in a word......no. Probably because there are to many gays for them to get a word in edge ways!!! Just the way I like it 

Also because I have been slack recently and have hardly been around to keep the journal or my presence on here up. (sorry Bek xx)

This shall change now, as I will be putting up before pictures and after when I have finished in order to whore lots of attention from women and men folk (and Dave) alike


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Which Dave though?

And how exactly are you slack? In a way we don't wish to know about? :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Which Dave though?
> 
> And how exactly are you slack? In a way we don't wish to know about? :lol:


there can be only one (dave)


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

There's only one Dave for me in here, I love you man (dave).

I'm not slack in that way yet Darren, luckily Squatting keeps it all nice and tight down there


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Save it for the Danish.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

windsor81 said:


> There's only one Dave for me in here, I love you man (dave).
> 
> I'm not slack in that way yet Darren, luckily Squatting keeps it all nice and tight down there


ive just been watching porn so sporting a rock-on

seemed appropriate i tell you that :lol:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

This is the oddest Journal I've ever perused...


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I like to keep it that way 

Makes it more interesting.

Dave, your penis is always of interest to me.....in a non-gay way


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Inggasson said:


> This is the oddest Journal I've ever perused...


you're not wrong, i thought mine was weird but this is on another level


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fly by to show some love....hope there have been no crisps eaten.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

windsor81 said:


> how's this one? gotta be worth a rep or 2?


Need to spread the love,and pic needs to be a bit lower.....


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol, bored in work so thought I would stop by for a perv, lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Perverts are always welcome in my humble journal


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Inggasson said:


> This is the oddest Journal I've ever perused...


It's a cracker isn't it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

windsor81 said:


> Perverts are always welcome in my humble journal


Hi Chris.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Delts

*Seated machine shoulder press*

2 x 10 x 67.5kg

2 x 8 x 67.5kg

*Standing single arm lat raises*

2 x 8 x 20kg

*Standing single arm front raises*

2 x 8 x 18kg

Nice session, sore though. Leaving back for day after tomorrow, ready to smash!!

So, thinking of wiping this journal down now. I've been on the leaderboard for a while now so it's time to let others take up the mantle me thinks.

I have the intention to start another one to log my progress after I start the next section of my training progress. I'll keep this one till that one starts.

This has been a good journal but I need a fresh one for after things pick up which is easier for me to follow.

I shall start with updated pics and lifts and lets see how it goes, hope I shall see you all in there as well


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Delts
> 
> *Seated machine shoulder press*
> 
> ...


Of course Chris


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Back and Tri's today.

Bottled out on Deads, I was putting off doing back because I didn't want to do them, so I thought, why not just leave them out instead of sacrificing a back workout.

Plus my calves are in agony from a stupid hour long drunken run back to the ship in Russia, coupled with climbing over railway carriages and under sleepers. What a night!!

*Bent over rows*

1 x 8 x 100kg

1 x 8 x 120kg

2 x 8 x 100kg

*Shrugs BB*

3 x 8 x 140kg

*CGBP*

2 x 8 x 90kg

*Wide grip pulldowns*

2 x 8 x 90kg

*Close grip palms inpulldowns*

2 x 8 x 90kg

*Tri pushdowns*

2 x 8 x 55kg

Happy with the Tri work, need some uppage in weights there, back stuff was suprisingly good actually. Feel like I've hit everywhere, the 120kg on bent over rows was manageable, just felt I was bouncing my legs a bit to much.

So, 6 days to go hopefully. New journal is about to be created soon with pics and stats which I am trying to compile now. Can't find a tape measure for my chest lol.

See you all soon xxx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Plus my calves are in agony from a stupid hour long drunken run back to the ship in Russia, coupled with climbing over railway carriages and under sleepers. What a night!!


P1sshead.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Sounds like plenty of fun was had.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

When do you think you will start introducing deads into your workout?


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I normally do deads. I just can't be bothered with them sometimes. So I either put off workouts in order to avoid them or go into them half ar5ed. This time I decided to just do something else. I was supposed to be having a week off this time in order to prepare for a new adventure on the 17th anyway, but due to work I have been forced to space workouts out more. Will start tomorrow with a short 5 day long split BB style to fill in the week and then back into it, all things being well, after the 17th


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well guys, finally home after a hellish 6 weeks.

Sorry for complete lack of updates, been a terrible month really, anyways, back now and just had my first home cooked mince.

Trying to get my head in gear for my masters, once I get my timetable I should be able to get back training properly.

Lov you guys xxx


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I missed you Chris! :beer:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers wingman, missed all of you guys as well, should be better now though


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome back buddy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Chris1 said:


> Well guys, finally home after a hellish 6 weeks.
> 
> Sorry for complete lack of updates, been a terrible month really, anyways, back now and just had my first home cooked mince.
> 
> ...


Yay you're back!!!!

:wub: :bounce:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got to get back lifting some iron now!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

and so you're back

from outer space

I just walked in to find you here

with that sad look upon your face

I should have changed my stupid lock

I should have made you leave your key

If I had known for just one second

you'd be back to bother me

Go on now go walk out the door

just turn around now

'cause you're not welcome anymore

weren't you the one who tried to hurt me with goodbye

you think I'd crumble

you think I'd lay down and die

Oh no, not I

I will survive

as long as i know how to love

I know I will stay alive

I've got all my life to live

I've got all my love to give

and I'll survive

Good to have you back matey :wub: I expect a snog soon.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Go get some :sleeping: Big Guy.

Hugs.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dmcc said:


> and so you're back
> 
> from outer space
> 
> ...


Gloria Gaynor, I will Survive. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice to see you back sexy boy


----------



## fats (Jun 15, 2008)

Welcome back Chris, good to see you back on here.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

4 posts into being back and the campness starts already 

Ah, back to familiarity.

On another note, I got engaged last night 

Stayed in an amazing castle, extra brownie points!!!

So, no I have a house maid to cook my meals I have no excuse :whistling:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

OMFG!

I want to hug you so much now!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats mate!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Congrats, sweetie, hope she deserves you!!! :thumb:


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers guys, she's a good one.

I'd say almost good enough for me


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!

About time.

Shame that boat has sailed for me though. Ah well.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Chris1 said:


> 4 posts into being back and the campness starts already
> 
> Ah, back to familiarity.
> 
> ...


Well well slut... congratulations on the engagement. Another good man has fallen!!! hahahah yeah my days are numered (13 1/2 weeks to be exact )

Glad for you mate, sounds like you got the setting right where you ask her. Nice one. Hope it all works out.

So is this your new journal?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well well slut... congratulations on the engagement. Another good man has fallen!!! hahahah yeah my days are numered (13 1/2 weeks to be exact )
> 
> Glad for you mate, sounds like you got the setting right where you ask her. Nice one. Hope it all works out.
> 
> So is this your new journal?


What he said and congratulations.

How about you have Darren pop out of the cake at your bachelor party! :whistling:

TS and Chris, post up a pic of your soon to be brides!


----------

